# oh Toby, this doesn't look good



## hotel4dogs

Yesterday I discovered a really large lump on Toby, sort of under (well under) his rectum, continuing down between his legs. It's hard, with softer swelling around it. There is bruising on his belly near his "boy parts" and at the tops of his thighs. It wasn't there 10 days ago when we were at the acupuncture vet.
I'm so scared for him. It looks like subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma. 
Please keep fingers crossed and say prayers that I'm wrong.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh dear, Barb. Fingers crossed for you and Toby, that it is nothing too serious.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am so worried for you and for Toby. This is a heart-wrenching time to have more problem.s

Dear heaven, forbid this.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## mainegirl

prayers from moose, angel and me (beth)


----------



## vcm5

Oh no I am so sorry! Hopefully everything will work out. Keep us updated and we'll send good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of You and Toby and praying its nothing serious, please keep update


----------



## DNL2448

Barb, you and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers. Please give him a kiss on the head from me.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and Toby that all is well - please let us know ...


----------



## GoldenCamper

Fiona and I have our paws and fingers crossed that it is nothing serious. Hope it is just a benign Lipoma and does not get any bigger :crossfing Give that handsome boy a gentle hug for me please.



hotel4dogs said:


> Yesterday I discovered a really large lump on Toby, sort of under (well under) his rectum, continuing down between his legs. It's hard, with softer swelling around it. There is bruising on his belly near his "boy parts" and at the tops of his thighs. It wasn't there 10 days ago when we were at the acupuncture vet.
> I'm so scared for him. It looks like subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma.
> Please keep fingers crossed and say prayers that I'm wrong.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I hope it is nothing serious. Best thoughts and wishes comiong your way.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry to read this. 

You both are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Florabora22

Hopefully it's just a lipoma... those buggers can grow pretty quickly.


----------



## iansgran

Keeping good thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for all the kind words and good thoughts.
Tiny and Toby have both had lots of lipomas, and sometimes they do seem to appear out of nowhere. The thing of major concern with this is the associated bleeding onto his belly and the tops of his thighs. That would be very indicative of a hemangiosarcoma.
Of course, it being a holiday I can't call the vet and try to get an appointment. Tomorrow when they open at 7:30 I'm sure their phones will be jammed, and I will try to be the first caller.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Best wishes for a positive outcome. When will you know anything?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Toby, you will be in my prayers. Please we have had enough sorrow on the forum.
You have to be OK.
It seems like these things always happen on weekends and holidays.

Give Toby Hugs and Kisses from us.


----------



## bluefrogmama

My thoughts are with you and Toby. I too hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you and Toby.......hoping it's not "H".


----------



## GoldenCamper

Maybe he fell on top of something with the bruising you are seeing? How are his spirits? Eating well? Still checking out those squirrels holes?


----------



## caseypooh

Oh gosh, this hasn't been a good week at all here. Lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sally's Mom, I need to call the vet tomorrow. He does have an appointment with the acupuncture vet on Thursday, and since she's a DVM first and acupuncturist second, if I can't get in to see my regular vet before then I will have her check it out. But I'd like to get in sooner. Do you have any experience with subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma? (if you do, you don't need to sugar coat your comments)
Steve, his gums are pink, he's not breathing heavy, he's eating GREAT and sleeping well. In fact just yesterday, before finding this, I commented on how well he's been feeling lately.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry to read that Toby has this new thing growing and I hope and pray it's not the cutaneous form of hemangio. I hope you can get this checked out first thing tomorrow if at all possible through your vet. Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lgnutah

Sorry to hear that you found this. Waiting to know is so hard.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad to hear he is doing well otherwise  I hope your wrong about it being a subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma too, stay positive! 



hotel4dogs said:


> Steve, his gums are pink, he's not breathing heavy, he's eating GREAT and sleeping well. In fact just yesterday, before finding this, I commented on how well he's been feeling lately.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I wasn't really sure what a cutaneous hemangio tumor looked like so I did some websearching. Does Toby's look anything like the photo in this link:
Dan Honovich Photography | Veterinary Cases

Here's another one near an eye (scroll down):
Canine Skin Cancer Symptoms

Here's one more:
Beau


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks for all the kind words and good thoughts.
> Tiny and Toby have both had lots of lipomas, and sometimes they do seem to appear out of nowhere. The thing of major concern with this is the associated bleeding onto his belly and the tops of his thighs. That would be very indicative of a hemangiosarcoma.
> Of course, it being a holiday I can't call the vet and try to get an appointment. Tomorrow when they open at 7:30 I'm sure their phones will be jammed, and I will try to be the first caller.


Barb, does your vet have an emergency number? Or voice mail? Ours sometimes checks his messages, even on holidays. Or maybe there's an emergency vet nearby? The bleeding is troublesome, but you know more about that than I do.

You can also help by placing your hands near or in the air above the swelling and willing it to heal. I am a Reiki Master and will try to help from here, but you can also do a lot for him. The energy tapped and transferred is akin to what the accupuncturist manipulates and releases.

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Thinking good thoughts for my favorite Senior dog. Our fingers and paws are crossed for you guys.


----------



## BayBeams

Sending positive thoughts that this turns out to be a minor nothing.
Take care


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Anne, those are all the dermal form, which the photographer characterized wrong, it's frequently cured by surgery. This I'm afraid is a subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma (praying I'm wrong), not a cutaneous one, which would be a much better case.

"....SUBCUTANEOUS OR HYPODERMAL HEMANGIOSARCOMA
The overlying skin is often totally normal on top of a subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma and often the surgeon is surprised to find a dark red blood growth under the skin when the tumor is removed.
Since up to 60% of hypodermal hemangiosarcomas spread internally the above three tests to rule out tumor spread are more important.

If no sign of tumor spread is found after chest radiographs have been taken and ultrasound of the heart and belly are clear, prognosis is substantially better than if secondary tumor is found; however, additional treatment with chemotherapy is recommended if cure is the goal.
Surgery alone has been associated with a 172-day (approximately 6 months) median survival time. ..." (Marvistavet)



Dallas Gold said:


> I wasn't really sure what a cutaneous hemangio tumor looked like so I did some websearching. Does Toby's look anything like the photo in this link:
> Dan Honovich Photography | Veterinary Cases
> 
> Here's another one near an eye (scroll down):
> Canine Skin Cancer Symptoms
> 
> Here's one more:
> Beau


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Lucy, my vet's answering machine refers you to an e-vet, but this is something that can wait. The bleeding is under the skin, like a bruise. It's just cause for concern because the mass is/was bleeding, and those of us with goldens all know what that tends to be....
I have been doing exactly that with my hands, and I hope it is helping. I keep putting them on the mass, feeling it, and willing it to go away.




GoldensGirl said:


> Barb, does your vet have an emergency number? Or voice mail? Ours sometimes checks his messages, even on holidays. Or maybe there's an emergency vet nearby? The bleeding is troublesome, but you know more about that than I do.
> 
> You can also help by placing your hands near or in the air above the swelling and willing it to heal. I am a Reiki Master and will try to help from here, but you can also do a lot for him. The energy tapped and transferred is akin to what the accupuncturist manipulates and releases.
> 
> With you in spirit,
> Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I have been doing exactly that with my hands, and I hope it is helping. I keep putting them on the mass, feeling it, and willing it to go away.


You certainly know how much you two will be in my thoughts and prayers. I love Toby.:smooch::smooch::smooch: Give him kisses from me please.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

((((((huggg))))))


----------



## magiclover

So many kisses are being sent to Toby! I am praying really hard that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Debles

Sending prayers and love to Toby and you!!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Praying this is not serious. Sending lots of :smooch::smooch: for Toby.


----------



## Jige

We are all sending good vibes over to Toby that this is nothing and he will be fine.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sending all my positive vibes and thoughts your way. Big hug for Toby..


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers for Toby that everything will be ok!


----------



## esSJay

Oh Barb... sending best wishes in your direction for you and Toby. Poor guy has been through so much, he deserves a break ... I'm hoping that it's not what you think it is! 

Much love, hugs and kisses to Toby from Molson & I! :kiss:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking about you both today...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hoping your vet has good news in store for Toby and you...


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending good thoughts for Toby


----------



## hotel4dogs

my vet's office opens in 64 minutes.


----------



## hotel4dogs

now of course I'm sitting and wondering if other, subtle things are related. Like the problem with his eye, it looks like there are some blood vessels growing into the pupil, I wonder if that's somehow related? 
I've commented he's been tired lately, assumed it was the heat (they all seem more tired than usual), but maybe not?
I suppose there's no real hurry to get him to the vet, however. It is what it is, and nothing we can do will change whatever it is, nor can we treat it. I just want to know.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Keeping you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you can get into the vet today and get some answers.


----------



## Ruby'smom

hoping for a good news update
fingers and toes crossed here for you both xx


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> now of course I'm sitting and wondering if other, subtle things are related. Like the problem with his eye, it looks like there are some blood vessels growing into the pupil, I wonder if that's somehow related?
> I've commented he's been tired lately, assumed it was the heat (they all seem more tired than usual), but maybe not?
> I suppose there's no real hurry to get him to the vet, however. It is what it is, and nothing we can do will change whatever it is, nor can we treat it. I just want to know.


Calling the vet and getting him in so soon is really for your peace of mind Barb, so you will know one way or another and so you can either breathe a huge sigh of relief or go to Plan B (and all of us here are praying that you don't face this option). ((((HUGS)))). Keep the faith....


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm hoping and praying it is not what you think.
Big hugs to HRH and to you this morning.


----------



## amy22

Im just now seeing this thread. I am praying that everything is ok with Toby and that you are wrong. Please let us know when you get a vet appt and please let us know what he says. Hugs to you and a pet for Toby. xxoo


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Thoughts, prayers and fingers crossed for you and Toby. I hope your vet can get him in quickly.


----------



## BayBeams

Thinking positive thoughts for you and Toby today. The waiting is so stressful. Hoping your vet has good news for you today.


----------



## Laurie

Sending positive thoughts to you and Toby this morning.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm just seeing this. Sending prayers to you and Toby this morning.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your needing to know makes complete sense. Looking at the time, I'm wondering if you are at the vet now. I hope it goes well and you get some positive news.

Thinking of you guys..


----------



## DaisyGolden

Lots of prayers and good thoughts coming for Toby.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Lots of prayers and good thoughts for Toby today (and always). Let's think positive for His Royal Highness.


----------



## Nath

Prayers for you and Toby.


----------



## Feldenak

All the fingers, toes, paws & pads in our household are crossed for you & Toby.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Toby, you have been on my mind all morning, I pray everything is OK. HUGS!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just checking in to see if there is any more news about HRH. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DNL2448

Sending pawsitive thoughts to Toby today.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just to let you know Barb, we too are keeping you and Toby in our thoughts and prayers. I know this has to be very scarey for you.


----------



## amy22

Just checking to see if there is any news...


----------



## bluefrogmama

Popping in for an update as well. Healthy thoughts still coming Toby's way.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Checking in and hoping for some good news!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Still watching and waiting, praying that no news is _good_ news for HRH and for you, Barb.


----------



## coppers-mom

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensmum

You are both in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## BeauShel

My thoughts and prayers are with Toby and you today. Also all my pups have their paws crossed.


----------



## hotel4dogs

so sorry guys, I've been gone all day (not at the vet) and just got home.
I called the vet's office at 7:25, they open at 7:30 but someone did answer the phone. Unfortunately, my rotten vet is out of town all week. They offered to have one of the other 2 vets in the office see him, but I said no. If my regular vet can't see him, I might as well have the acupuncture vet look at it on Thursday.
So I have no report, except that it looks bad today. Lots of bruising. So something internally is bleeding a little. It can't be bleeding a lot, because he's feeling great.
We just got back from a little swimming trip, to the swimming hole 45 minutes from here. When I couldn't get him in to see the vet, I thought oh heck, let's just take all the dogs swimming. Toby has never been a big fan of water, preferring to sit on the bank and watch, but Tiny and Tito just love it. 
So we packed everyone in the car, and went to the water hole. Toby waded out a short way, and then promptly fell over and I had to wade out and get him. I laid a nice big comforter on the ground and put him there where he could watch, but he kept barking for help to get up so he could go explore the grassy areas (where he also kept falling over, I felt really bad for him).
But they all enjoyed the day, Toby was alert and perky and wanted his own bumper to hold while the other 2 were retrieving in the water. 
Figured it I couldn't get to the vet, at least I could make another memory.


----------



## DNL2448

And what a wonderful memory (except the tipping over part) it will be. Poor Toby, sucks getting old don't it buddy?


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> But they all enjoyed the day, Toby was alert and perky and wanted his own bumper to hold while the other 2 were retrieving in the water.
> Figured it I couldn't get to the vet, at least I could make another memory.


 I am glad HRH lived up to his nickname and is feeling good.
I'll keep you two in my thoughts and prayers as you are there often anyway.:smooch:


----------



## Laurie

Sounds like a beautiful afternoon for all of the dogs!! Reno is much like Toby....will wade in up to his knees but would rather sniff things and watch from a distance.

Hope Toby will be okay until you get to see the vet on Thursday.


----------



## paula bedard

Barb, I'm so sad to hear this. I hope it's not what you fear. I am sending multiple prayers and positive thoughts for you and Toby. Has he used his harness lately? Could the bruising be from that? 

Glad to hear he had a bossy day at the water hole....means he's full of spunk, and that's great. Hugs to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

He hasn't had the harness on, and hasn't been in the cart much, so unfortunately it's not from that. 
It's bruising under the skin. Also a big lump. Maybe I will post a photo of his bruises, if I can get him to cooperate. And if I can get rid of my husband, who already thinks I am nuts.


----------



## GoldenMum

And what a great memory it is......what a good mommy! Give the crew sloppy wet ones from Bonnie, Clyde, Calvin, Hobbes, and Cooper!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Prayers for you and Toby. I hope the acupuncture vet can put your mind at ease until you get to see your regular vet.


----------



## kathi127

I am sorry that I am just seeing this thread. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Toby, I know how hard it is to wait to find out what might be going on. Glad to know he is feeling good and enjoyed himself at the swimming hole! Fingers, toes and paws crossed for you! Give Toby a hug from me too!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> It's bruising under the skin. Also a big lump. Maybe I will post a photo of his bruises, if I can get him to cooperate. And if I can get rid of my husband, who already thinks I am nuts.


DH should be used to you being obsessive by now, but then again mine just thinks I am nuts too and we've been married 27+ years.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry you must wait, but am glad you salvaged some nice memories out of the day at least.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that you had a good day! Will keep you two in our thoughts and prayers for Thursday.


----------



## lgnutah

I'm glad you all got to the "lake" and just enjoyed being together.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Sounds like a fun day in the water. Another memory is always something good!


----------



## GoldensGirl

When you get lemons, make lemonade - or, better yet, lemon meringue pie! Waiting is so very hard, and I am happy for you that you took the time to make something wonderful happen. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## oakleysmommy

glad you had a great day thinking of you for thursday and hoping for the best for Toby!


----------



## cubbysan

Praying for Tobey!


----------



## hotel4dogs

*some photos...warning, graphic*

Here are some photos of the bruising. The bruises are by his "boy parts", and at the tops of his thighs. Also around his rectum. 
The mass is below his rectum. You can get an idea of the size of it because my hand is in the photo. Note the discoloration of the mass, it's red/blue/black. 
Kinda gross, very scary.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Poor Toby, that does look scary! Glad he had fun today.


----------



## BeauShel

It sounds like it was a beautiful day and memory except for his falling over. praying the vet wont have some bad news for you. those pictures really scare me so I can understand your worrying. Will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> .. Note the discoloration of the mass, it's red/blue/black.
> Kinda gross, very scary.


I am far from expert in this, but remember that not everything that bleeds is cancerous. By example, Charlie had a dangerous tumor on his spleen. The doctor who did is ultrasound said, "That spleen needs to come out _today_!" The next day was the soonest I could make it happen [mind you, I was almost hysterical at the time], and the surgeon wondered why he was doing the procedure, though the images were clear. My boy's spleen was a mess, but it was _not_ malignant and he lived almost 6 years after the surgery.

I am holding to my faith that HRH will come through this in fine form.

And holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Belle's Mom

That does look gross....we are praying it is just a minor hiccup in his road and all is well. 

(I think our goldens like to scare us some as then they get even more attention than the usual tons)


----------



## LibertyME

Thinking of you and Toby...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Dreammom sent me a message that unusual bleeding and/or bruising can be caused by rimadyl and/or simplicef. He's been on both in the past week. 
A ray of hope.....Bless you Julie!
(of course, that doesn't explain the mass...)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Toby, I love You, Kisses & Hugs. from NJ


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers that it is only the medications and it is fixable! I know it has to be scarey with everything that Tobey has been through!


----------



## Blondie

Sending healing thoughts and prayers, since I'm late in this thread(sorry, just seeing this). Glad you had a good day at the lake. Hope it is as mentioned previously being a reaction to meds and nothing more.


----------



## lucysmum

Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers for Toby


----------



## Ruby'smom

hope the bruising just turns out a side effect from the medication and the lump is fixable 
thinking of you both and hope your thursday vet finds out whats going on


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Dreammom sent me a message that unusual bleeding and/or bruising can be caused by rimadyl and/or simplicef. He's been on both in the past week.
> A ray of hope.....Bless you Julie!
> (of course, that doesn't explain the mass...)


I wish there were a thanks button I could click for Dreammom--I sure hope she found the cause of this. 

Barb--the bleeding looks suspiciously like Barkley's abdomen right immediately after his splenectomy when he had a little swelling and internal bruising/bleeding. Remembering back to Toby's splenectomy, does it look similar to that? 

I wonder if Yunan Paiyao might help this if it turns out to be a reaction to the meds. Your acupuncture vet may stock it, if not let me know. This is the compound CSU is currently studying--I can locate the pdf and email it if you want to read more about it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

great suggestion about the yunan paiyao. Do you know if IT has any side effects??


----------



## GoldensGirl

Abnormal bleeding can be triggered by all NSAIDs. The swelling could be fluid. I know I sometimes get swellings at the site of big bruises.

Here is a link to an article about Yunnan Paiyao from CSU: http://csuvets.colostate.edu/pain/Articlespdf/YunnanPaiyao111206.pdf. It doesn't say much about side effects. This suggests its use in treating hemangiosarcoma , among other things. Here's a short article from NIH, reporting no side effects: Effects of the preoperative administration of Yunn... [Int J Oral Maxillofac Surg. 2009] - PubMed result.

Hoping all goes well today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks Lucy, I'll check out those links. Toby seems to have problems with so many things, I always hate giving him anything new.


----------



## goldensmum

Fingers and anything else that can be crossed are being kept crossed for Toby. Sincerely hope you get good news on Thursday.

As for your DH think you are nuts - join the club, my hubby is always saying that he wishes he was a dog in our house 'cos he would get good care


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm not sure of the side effects so I pulled this up:
Yunnan Baiyao at ActiveHerb: best known Chinese medicine to stop bleeding
Basically none according to this site (but who knows how reliable it is), but note the cautions on it--I assume Toby isn't pregnant :uhoh: but it's possible he could be allergic. Then this: "5. For best results, avoid consuming fish, beef, lamb, beans, and cold food at the same time.
6. Keep out of _touch_ of children".

Barkley's box said best to take it with a glass of wine. We declined.


----------



## boomers_dawn

I was afraid to open this thread, pictures scary but glad Toby still enjoying life and getting along.

I looked up Yunan Paiyao, it appears to have approx 8 ingredients all herbal. I think these types of products have little to no documented study, so that's why we don't find any side effects. But that doesn't mean there aren't any.

About 2 years ago when Boomer started acupunture, we tried some Traditional Chinese Medicine which the vet swears by. I paid a fortune for it. I forget the name of it, the bottle listed about 30 ingredients. After approximately 2 weeks, he started having really bad loose stools and diarrhea. The medicine was the only new thing I could think of so I stopped it and his problems stopped. 

I don't want to diss TCM, but it kind of worries me to give senior dogs such a combination of so many different ingredients that who know which one(s) could be causing what effects. Plants seem "natural" but they can sure have a dramatic effect on our bodies. I wasn't impressed with the TCM at all.

I hope Toby's problems disappear as fast as they popped up.


----------



## coppers-mom

A ray of hope indeed.:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

boomers_dawn said:


> I was afraid to open this thread, pictures scary but glad Toby still enjoying life and getting along.
> 
> I looked up Yunan Paiyao, it appears to have approx 8 ingredients all herbal. I think these types of products have little to no documented study, so that's why we don't find any side effects. But that doesn't mean there aren't any.
> 
> About 2 years ago when Boomer started acupunture, we tried some Traditional Chinese Medicine which the vet swears by. I paid a fortune for it. I forget the name of it, the bottle listed about 30 ingredients. After approximately 2 weeks, he started having really bad loose stools and diarrhea. The medicine was the only new thing I could think of so I stopped it and his problems stopped.
> 
> I don't want to diss TCM, but it kind of worries me to give senior dogs such a combination of so many different ingredients that who know which one(s) could be causing what effects. Plants seem "natural" but they can sure have a dramatic effect on our bodies. I wasn't impressed with the TCM at all.
> 
> I hope Toby's problems disappear as fast as they popped up.


I agree with you about almost all of the holistic herbs sold in TCM, at least my experience with my dog Barkley. In several instances I refused to try certain things, like poison ivy in pill form and a capsule with ground deer antlers. Yunan Paiyao may possibly be somewhat different because it was used in practice with success by the Viet Cong during the Vietnam War to curb war injuries in the field. We used it at the end of Barkley's life to stop some nosebleeds that popped up during his final days. I was flabbergasted at how well it worked. We resisted giving it to him until we knew we had nothing to lose. I've read from another poster on this forum that a conventional oncology practice prescribed yunan for hemangiosarcoma patients. 

From the CSU vet school link posted above:

_"Researchers confirmed the hemostatic properties of notoginseng by comparing the effectiveness of the externally applied Yunnan paiyao product to pure notoginseng, as well as to wheat flour as the placebo.6 Although unbleached wheat flour provides some hemostatic effects, both Yunnan paiyao and notoginseng significantly shortened bleeding times in comparison to the flour. Yunnan paiyao and notoginseng offered statistically similar hemostatic benefits."_

Another website basically repeats the CSU pdf but then goes on to discuss some things I believe are important and makes me wonder why CSU didn't include this in their pdf:

_"Veterinarians most frequently consider administering Yunnan paiyao orally and presurgically to prevent excessive blood loss intraoperatively, or long-term to control bleeding in animals with hemangiosarcoma or adenocarcinoma involving the nasal region. Additional indications may arise for cancer treatment due to the cytotoxic effects of notoginseng11 and its capacity to sensitize tumor cells to ionizing radiation.12_
_Potential Risks
Most references list pregnancy as the only contraindication to Yunnan paiyao, and this refers only to ingestion._
_One study found that high doses of notoginseng have been found to be toxic to bone marrow stem cells.13 To be certain, the usual drawbacks to Chinese herbal products applyÑlack of quality control, manufacturing regulations and standardization._
_Evidence of contamination with heavy metals, mycotoxins, microbial agents and pesticide residues has appeared several times in scientific literature.14_ Intentional adulteration with pharmaceutical agents continues to be of concern.
_As the demand for Chinese herbs mounts, suppliers in China have moved from harvesting wild herbs to growing their own. Careful, pesticide-free cultivation techniques have given way to widespread reliance on high levels of pesticides.15 Bans imposed on dangerous pesticides in Western countries do not apply to China._
_Organochlorine pesticide residues in Chinese herbs remain a "core safety concern," and notoginseng has been found to occasionally contain DDT and its derivatives.16"_
Chinese Herb Known for Hemostatic Abilities

The big question is if the product is pure and since it isn't regulated by the FDA there is no guarantee. Knowing your Toby's sensitivities I'd definitely discuss it with his acupuncture vet tomorrow to get her assessment.


----------



## BeauShel

Praying it is a side effect of the meds and not something more serious. Please give him lots of hugs from me. If you think it might help him and the holistic vet say ok, I say do it. Anything to help Toby dog.


----------



## my4goldens

Prayers to you and Toby that this isn't anything serious. But I do know the terror you are feeling now. Keep me posted.

Donna


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Just seeing this thread tonight. My thoughts are with you and Toby.


----------



## cubbysan

I am wondering if it is all caused by some type of trauma. The bump that MacKenzie had from banging her head was VERY big, took about three days to show up and then just got worst. 

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to Tobey.


----------



## outabout

So sorry about Toby's plight. Hope he gets better soon. I am a Chinese, I actually have a couple old bottles of Yunnan Baiyao in my medical cabinet. I don't recall I ever used it, but it has the reputation of being a good medicine for stop bleeding.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking about you both this morning. Keep us posted on what the vet says about this.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and kind wishes. So many of you have your own serious issues you are dealing with right now, it warms my heart that you've taken the time to think of us. There are many who replied only by PM and I thank them as well.
Our appointment today is at 1:00, by the time I get home it will be after 3:00, I may not get on the computer for a while after that so it will probably be late afternoon before I have any news.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Will be thinking of you guys today, hope all goes well.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Positive thoughts for Toby this morning. Give him a Big Hug and Kiss from us!


----------



## boomers_dawn

Dallas Gold said:


> Yunan Paiyao may possibly be somewhat different because it was used in practice with success by the Viet Cong during the Vietnam War to curb war injuries in the field.


I didn't know this, thanks for the education. Very interesting.

It is good to have choices too. Even if TCM wasn't for Boomer, if it can help others that is great.


----------



## Blondie

Take your time and do what you need to do for Toby. We'll all be here waiting to hear how he's doing and how you are doing. Prayers and good wishes.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Waiting and wondering is so hard! I hope you can enjoy this morning with Toby and focus on things that make you happy. 

We will be here for you when you have time to share the news. I so hope it is good news.

With healing thoughts and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Laurie

Thinking good thoughts for you and Toby today!!!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

Keeping Toby in my thoughts.


----------



## paula bedard

Thinking of you and Toby today.


----------



## PrincessDi

We're sending thoughts and prayers for good news here as well.


----------



## magiclover

Toby is on my mind as well. I hope you get good news today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is on my mind too. By now your appointment is over or winding down. I hope and pray you got reassuring news. Many prayers were said for Toby and you today.


----------



## paula bedard

checking in on HRH and saying a prayer...


----------



## DNL2448

Prayers and thoughts heading your way....


----------



## boomers_dawn

Hope everything is going ok.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Good thoughts and positive prayers coming your way that all went well at the vets


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking in again......


----------



## DaisyGolden

Checking in too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We're back from the vet.
First we stopped at my regular vet's office for Tito's bloodwork, and by a really fantastic coincidence he was in the office to check on some stuff, and agreed to take a quick look at Toby.
He said, "I don't like this". He doesn't know what it is, but said it doesn't look good. The good news is it's not pressing on his colon/rectum, etc. as far as we can tell, so it's not hampering his ability to pee or poop. He suggested we keep an eye on it for a week or so, and then decide what to do from there just on the off chance that it's just a big hematoma, which he doubts. 
Then off to the acupuncture vet, who said basically the same thing. But she said if she had to venture a guess, she would probably guess a subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma, and she wants me to make an appointment with an oncologist just to talk it over and see what they have to say. She, too, said wait a week, put ice on it 3 times a day for 5 minutes each time just in case it's a huge hematoma, which she also doubts. But both want to be conservative since it's only been there 4 days, to see what it's going to do.
She did give me 2 emergency yunnan pills. She said they use them all the time in veterinary ER, and if he appears to be having a major bleed I should give him one, wait an hour, and give him another one. These are the emergency ones that come in the packet, not the regular ones. Hopefully I won't need them.
The problem with Toby's eye has also gotten worse, and I need to take him to an opthamologist. She said that regardless of whether or not I meet with the oncologist, I do need to get him to the eye doctor because, while the mass doesn't seem to bother him in any way, the eye does.
So tomorrow I"m going to call and make some appointments, and we'll take it from there. 
Both vets made me feel that they were not at all optimistic.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm sorry that you didn't get better news. Poor Toby has been through too much. Give him a kiss and hug for me.


----------



## DNL2448

Dang. We have a week so breathe. Until then, just let him know how much the light in your life he is, though I'm sure he already knows that. Give him a hug...


----------



## paula bedard

I'll keep crossing my fingers and toes, while saying prayers for Toby. Hopefully it is just a huge hematoma. I hope you are able to get his appts quickly so he doesn't have to wait for his eye to start feeling better. Hugs to you both.


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs going your way - I don't know what else to say....


----------



## Laurie

I'm sorry you didn't receive more positive news about Toby.......

Reno sends big doggy hugs to Toby!!


----------



## amy22

Im so sorry you did not get good news...praying still that both issues are able to be taken care of. Hugs to you.


----------



## lgnutah

So many things for you to have to worry and think about and for him to endure. I am so sorry


----------



## AmberSunrise

I so wish the vets had better gut feelings about this, but Toby's spirits are still good?


----------



## hotel4dogs

dogs are wonderful, Toby has no idea what might be looming ahead. He feels fine, is eating really well, and has a happy attitude.


----------



## iansgran

Barb, I too am so sorry to hear bad news, but the good part as you say is that he doesn't know.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ... But both want to be conservative since it's only been there 4 days, to see what it's going to do... So tomorrow I"m going to call and make some appointments, and we'll take it from there.
> Both vets made me feel that they were not at all optimistic.


Oh, how I wish the news were better! But I am determined that it is not really so bad. There is still room for hope in this story.

Being conservative (and pessimistic) is our vets' business. It's how they help us keep our dogs alive for as long as possible.

This fight has just begun. Miracles happen every day and you are certainly due one for HRH. 

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm sorry it wasn't better news. I'm glad to hear Toby is in good spirits, though. That must be comforting since you still aren't sure what you're dealing with just yet. Sending prayers to you and Mr. Toby.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Please light candles for Toby and Barb*

This is a good way to focus our prayers for Toby and Barb. Please join me in sending healing thought for Toby and strength for Barb:

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Stretchdrive

Hope the next week starts to look up for you and Toby. Glad to hear he seems unbothered by it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sending you both big hugs and will continue to pray that this growth is a huge hematoma and not anything worse. I hope you can get his eye examined soon, especially if it is causing him discomfort. Thanks for letting us know what your vet thinks about the yunnan too, but hopefully you will not need them.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm just seeing this now... I'm so, so sorry. I am thinking of you guys and sending prayers your way.


----------



## Zazoo

Awwww.. Hope Toby will be ok and everything will be fine..


----------



## PrincessDi

Barb,
After posting this I'll definitely light and candle and continue to keep you and Toby in my prayers. What I want to say to you is, definitely take the vets 2 opinions seriously as you are now. But, that doesn't mean that this will be the final diagnosis. We had a vet that had us almost leaping out of a building because they said Max had hemangiosarcoma after just loosing Di to it. Also when Max was 6, he had a huge mass removed on his chest. Five vets at the clinic said it was mast cell. The second biopsy said not. It never came back, because it wasn't. I'm just saying miracles do happen, and I will pray that your Toby is a miracle. I'm so sorry, because I know it is such a roller coaster that you and Toby have lived on and this is the last thing that you two need. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hugs for you and Tody, I have been there and back. I pray that he will overcome this.
June


----------



## my4goldens

So sorry the news wasn't better. If there is anything I can do, let me know. Toby is a grand old guy. I hate what you are facing with him.


----------



## magiclover

Hugs to Toby. I know it stinks when you don't know for sure what you are dealing with. There is always room for hope.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I was afraid for you that the "opinion" would not be good. In this part of the United States, tick borne diseases can cause hemorrhage. I am still sending best wishes for a positive outcome.


----------



## desilu

Well, crap. *That *wasn't what you wanted to hear. Sending healing thoughts for HRH and hugs for you.


----------



## hollyk

((((hug))))


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thinking of you and Toby and sending hugs your way xx


----------



## lucysmum

Darmn! Praying for Toby. Stay strong boy. 

Hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> I was afraid for you that the "opinion" would not be good. In this part of the United States, tick borne diseases can cause hemorrhage. I am still sending best wishes for a positive outcome.


Barb is it possible a tick got to Toby? Has he been tested recently? 

I'm thinking of you guys today as you make the appointments for him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Both vets have more or less ruled out TBDs and blood clotting/platelet disorders, because the bruising and swelling are limited to one particular area. But I will certainly bring it up again with the oncologist and see what they have to say. 
He was very good about his ice packs (bags of frozen peas) last night, just laid there while I iced it down. 
The only good part, if there is one, is that he really doesn't seem bothered at all by this. At least he's not in pain.


----------



## LibertyME

Thinking of you & Toby ...


----------



## Sally's Mom

How is Toby today? When do you see the oncologist?


----------



## paula bedard

hotel4dogs said:


> dogs are wonderful, Toby has no idea what might be looming ahead. He feels fine, is eating really well, and has a happy attitude.


Huge hugs for Toby this morning. He's had such spunk and spirit throughout these ups and downs he's been experiencing. I hope his good days go on and on and on...


----------



## daisydogmom

Thinking of you and Toby this morning... Sending hugs across the miles...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is his usual happy self today, thanks. He isn't bothered by any of this, even the ice packs (frozen peas) on his sensitive parts, lol.
I have to call today and make an appointment to see the oncologist. This is at a big specialty center just over an hour from here. Luckily, they also have an opthamologist so I'm going to try to make the appointments back to back.
Toby really isn't a candidate for surgery or chemo, but I want to hear what they have to say. I figure it can't hurt to listen, and no one knows better than the oncologists about palliative care. 
Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that in the next week it improves tremendously and I can cancel the appointment....



Sally's Mom said:


> How is Toby today? When do you see the oncologist?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keeping fingers crossed you can get in today if at all possible, just so you can get some answers or more opinions. Keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm glad HRH doesn't mind the ice packs in those sensitive spots and he seems fine.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is his usual happy self today, thanks. He isn't bothered by any of this, even the ice packs (frozen peas) on his sensitive parts, lol.
> I have to call today and make an appointment to see the oncologist. This is at a big specialty center just over an hour from here. Luckily, they also have an opthamologist so I'm going to try to make the appointments back to back.
> Toby really isn't a candidate for surgery or chemo, but I want to hear what they have to say. I figure it can't hurt to listen, and no one knows better than the oncologists about palliative care.
> Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that in the next week it improves tremendously and I can cancel the appointment....


I've been so afraid to read Toby's thread that I wouldn't even log on last night after checking around 5:00. I hope and pray it isn't hemangio.

I'm glad toby is feeling and acting well. It is amazing how they just stay happy and smile through it all. There's a life lesson there, but I struggle to live it at times.

Give HRH a hug hug and kiss from me. I so love your boy.:smooch::smooch::smooch: I'll light candles and say prayers for him all week.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. It's good that Toby doesn't mind his ice packs. I suppose they might even feel good to a Golden during the summer.

I hope today is a good one for both of you and that the appointments can be soon. Not knowing is so difficult, especially when you fear the worst.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that you didn't get the news that you and the rest of us were hoping for. Will continue to pray for your boy and sending some more hugs his way


----------



## Laurie

Checking in on Toby this morning....hoping he has a good day today!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

hotel4dogs said:


> Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that in the next week it improves tremendously and I can cancel the appointment....


You have my thoughts, prayers and crossed fingers for that scenario, Barb.
I'm so sorry that the vets weren't more optimistic.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

I am so very sorry. Please give Toby some kisses!


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping both you and HRH in my thoughts and prayers. Hope Toby has a good day today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I made the appointments, first available appointment is July 19, so I took that one. Maybe this will be gone by then, one can always hope.
I feel like a bad dog mom today, I'm frustrated with him and with the whole situation. He's having a very bad day physically, I hope it's just from going to 2 vets yesterday, in and out of the car, plus the acupuncture treatement. He can hardly walk at all today, I have to help him and he just stands there and looks at me. If he makes forward progress, he does okay, but if he just stops and stands he starts to wobble. But he gets stubborn and doesn't want to go the way I want him to. 
Also he's drinking a TON of water. Not sure what to make of that. Every time I get him lying down in a comfortable position, he barks to get up (with help) and get another drink of water. Of course, all the water makes him have to go outside more, where he promptly falls over. I'm supposed to be keeping him from falling so we can see if this mass/bruising is in fact a deep, big hematoma. 
Today I feel like just giving up on him. I know I won't, and I hope tomorrow is a better day, but that's just how I'm feeling today.


----------



## k9mom

I'm just now seeing this, I'm so sorry to here this I think of Toby often. I'll keep you and Toby in my prayers.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I made the appointments, first available appointment is July 19, so I took that one. Maybe this will be gone by then, one can always hope.
> I feel like a bad dog mom today, I'm frustrated with him and with the whole situation. He's having a very bad day physically, I hope it's just from going to 2 vets yesterday, in and out of the car, plus the acupuncture treatement. He can hardly walk at all today, I have to help him and he just stands there and looks at me. If he makes forward progress, he does okay, but if he just stops and stands he starts to wobble. But he gets stubborn and doesn't want to go the way I want him to.
> Also he's drinking a TON of water. Not sure what to make of that. Every time I get him lying down in a comfortable position, he barks to get up (with help) and get another drink of water. Of course, all the water makes him have to go outside more, where he promptly falls over. I'm supposed to be keeping him from falling so we can see if this mass/bruising is in fact a deep, big hematoma.
> Today I feel like just giving up on him. I know I won't, and I hope tomorrow is a better day, but that's just how I'm feeling today.


Darn it anyway. Poor guy. Lets hope tomorrow will be a better day. You are doing a wonderful job with him. I have no words of advice, just I guess hang in there with him. 

Donna


----------



## Tahnee GR

I'm so sorry, Barb. You and Toby are in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I made the appointments, first available appointment is July 19, so I took that one. Maybe this will be gone by then, one can always hope.
> I feel like a bad dog mom today, I'm frustrated with him and with the whole situation. He's having a very bad day physically, I hope it's just from going to 2 vets yesterday, in and out of the car, plus the acupuncture treatement. He can hardly walk at all today, I have to help him and he just stands there and looks at me. If he makes forward progress, he does okay, but if he just stops and stands he starts to wobble. But he gets stubborn and doesn't want to go the way I want him to.
> Also he's drinking a TON of water. Not sure what to make of that. Every time I get him lying down in a comfortable position, he barks to get up (with help) and get another drink of water. Of course, all the water makes him have to go outside more, where he promptly falls over. I'm supposed to be keeping him from falling so we can see if this mass/bruising is in fact a deep, big hematoma.
> Today I feel like just giving up on him. I know I won't, and I hope tomorrow is a better day, but that's just how I'm feeling today.


Argh. I'm so sorry. I was catching up on the last day, and my post was originally going to say, "bless Toby's happy heart. He truly has the soul of a Golden" based on his own seemingly happy attitude. I know he does have that happy soul - but now I'm just feeling for you and what you're going through, too. It seems lame to say hang in, when I know you are doing so much for him already. Sending you positive thoughts. Big hug for Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I made the appointments, first available appointment is July 19, so I took that one. Maybe this will be gone by then, one can always hope.
> I feel like a bad dog mom today, I'm frustrated with him and with the whole situation. He's having a very bad day physically, I hope it's just from going to 2 vets yesterday, in and out of the car, plus the acupuncture treatement. He can hardly walk at all today, I have to help him and he just stands there and looks at me. If he makes forward progress, he does okay, but if he just stops and stands he starts to wobble. But he gets stubborn and doesn't want to go the way I want him to.
> Also he's drinking a TON of water. Not sure what to make of that. Every time I get him lying down in a comfortable position, he barks to get up (with help) and get another drink of water. Of course, all the water makes him have to go outside more, where he promptly falls over. I'm supposed to be keeping him from falling so we can see if this mass/bruising is in fact a deep, big hematoma.
> Today I feel like just giving up on him. I know I won't, and I hope tomorrow is a better day, but that's just how I'm feeling today.


I'ms so sorry today is being hard on Toby and on you.

My golden before Copper was diagnosed with liver cancer a week before I lost him. I had time to get frustrated and sad and mad too. I know I had begun grieving before Chance actually had to be PTS and that was where my pain and frustration was coming from. I suspect this is the case with you too.:smooch: I've lost all my others so quickly I didn't have time to grieve much beforehand.

I will keep hoping and praying for better news and I can sure understand how hard this is on you. I so wish I was close enough to give you a real hug, but I sure am sending you a HUGE virtual one.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Big hugs for you and for Toby. I hope all the activity yesterday is the culprit for what's going on today. Please don't be hard on yourself--you are doing such a wonderful job taking care of him--he's so lucky to have you. It sounds like you have caregiver's fatigue, such a common consequence of all the loving and devoted care we give our loved ones.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Oh Barb, My heart aches for you. Not so long ago I was in your shoes, I could see Dylan having more and more bad days and my husband just didn't want to believe that he was until Sunday 6/26 when he could no longer get up, eat or drink. 

You will know in your heart what to do and when to do it. They always said you can see it in their eyes, but Dylan was almost completely blind and deaf. It all happen within months.

Toby seems to have a lot more spunk in him, Give him hugs and kisses from us.
Take care of yourself, it is not easy at times.

June


----------



## hotel4dogs

I keep trying to remind myself to be glad that he's still feeling well enough to be a pain in my rear, constantly wanting help getting up, begging for treats, nudging my elbow to be petted, wanting to go outside, and so on.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, Barb - you are most certainly a GReat dog 'mom'. Toby sounds like he is uncomfortable today and wants your attention - you are scared and want your Toby back just the way he was 2 years ago ... his needing your help reminds you he is not the same as he was.

I hope tomorrow is a much better day - he probably is exhausted between all the activities yesterday.



hotel4dogs said:


> I made the appointments, first available appointment is July 19, so I took that one. Maybe this will be gone by then, one can always hope.
> I feel like a bad dog mom today, I'm frustrated with him and with the whole situation. He's having a very bad day physically, I hope it's just from going to 2 vets yesterday, in and out of the car, plus the acupuncture treatement. He can hardly walk at all today, I have to help him and he just stands there and looks at me. If he makes forward progress, he does okay, but if he just stops and stands he starts to wobble. But he gets stubborn and doesn't want to go the way I want him to.
> Also he's drinking a TON of water. Not sure what to make of that. Every time I get him lying down in a comfortable position, he barks to get up (with help) and get another drink of water. Of course, all the water makes him have to go outside more, where he promptly falls over. I'm supposed to be keeping him from falling so we can see if this mass/bruising is in fact a deep, big hematoma.
> Today I feel like just giving up on him. I know I won't, and I hope tomorrow is a better day, but that's just how I'm feeling today.


----------



## DNL2448

When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on! You and Toby are in my thoughts today.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Sending (((HUGS))) and healing thoughts.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wish we could help somehow. I will keep the positive vibes coming from here.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My dad always said when you come to the end of your rope, you can either tie it around your neck and jump, or tie a knot in it and hang on. Your choice.




DNL2448 said:


> When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on! You and Toby are in my thoughts today.


----------



## DNL2448

Choose wisely grasshopper


----------



## Dreammom

Barb,

Toby is just worn out from yesterday, he has done this to you before. Its hot, you are worried and stressed - he knows it. Both of you should take a nap...(I say this with love). You know you are a great dog mom, if I could I would vote you as dog mom of the year. Anyone know of such a contest? I think we need one!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I made the appointments, first available appointment is July 19, so I took that one. Maybe this will be gone by then, one can always hope.
> I feel like a bad dog mom today, I'm frustrated with him and with the whole situation. He's having a very bad day physically, I hope it's just from going to 2 vets yesterday, in and out of the car, plus the acupuncture treatement. He can hardly walk at all today, I have to help him and he just stands there and looks at me. If he makes forward progress, he does okay, but if he just stops and stands he starts to wobble. But he gets stubborn and doesn't want to go the way I want him to.
> Also he's drinking a TON of water. Not sure what to make of that. Every time I get him lying down in a comfortable position, he barks to get up (with help) and get another drink of water. Of course, all the water makes him have to go outside more, where he promptly falls over. I'm supposed to be keeping him from falling so we can see if this mass/bruising is in fact a deep, big hematoma.
> Today I feel like just giving up on him. I know I won't, and I hope tomorrow is a better day, but that's just how I'm feeling today.


This is such a familiar place and whirl of emotions. If you feel like I did at times with Charlie, you are emotionally and physically exhausted on days like this.

The accupuncture treatment makes Toby need more water. He is washing away toxins that the treatment released. This is a very healthy response! I know it's frustrating that he needs to pee constantly and also wants to drink more, but it's a good sign that the accupuncture did what it should and he is responding to it.

You are the best dog mom Toby could ask for. He knows that he can count on you, but sometimes he has to test you, especially when he is feeling weak and vulnerable. 

In pushing yourself to take care of him, remember to take care of you, too!

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Keeping you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy is right--I forgot about how much water Barkley drank after his acupuncture treatments! 

I wish there were a way for you to take a short break and just do something that makes you giddy and happy--sometimes just taking a little time for ourselves doing something completely unrelated helps rejuvenate the spirit. Compassion fatigue is a big consequence of caring for our elders, be it human or canine.

Until July 19 I think the forum can easily continue to send prayers and good thoughts for Toby to hopefully help him heal. He's got good wishes and prayers coming from all over the world--that's powerful!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Im thinking of you and Toby and hoping he will be ok..keep posted on his appointment on the 19th


----------



## hotel4dogs

I really can't even find words to say thank you enough for all the good wishes, kind words, and prayers. They mean so much, and I'm just overwhelmed.
And now I need to go fix up a regal meal for HRH. I wish I could convince him to eat lying down, but he insists on standing up. Because of where the mass/bruising is, I am not using his harness or cart for now, I don't want to do anything to aggravate that area, just *in case* it's bruising.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

I hope Toby enjoys his meal. you are both in my prayers.


----------



## caseypooh

Please be kind to yourself, good thoughts and prayers for you both. I am new to meeting Toby but I already know he and you are so very much loved.

Cindy and Casey in spirit


----------



## coppers-mom

caseypooh said:


> Please be kind to yourself, good thoughts and prayers for you both. I am new to meeting Toby but I already know he and you are so very much loved.
> 
> Cindy and Casey in spirit


Absolutely true.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
You and Toby have been a source of information, inspiration and given me a wonderful look into a wonderful loving relationship.:smooch:

I was thinking back to you hiding the toy squirrel in the hole for Toby and the look he gave you. Good times and good memories and sure made/make me smile.


----------



## kathi127

Sending good thoughts and lots of prayers for you and Toby. I hope tomorrow is a better day for both of you.


----------



## KiwiD

Thinking of you and Toby and sending lots of positive thoughts your way


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm sorry you're having a hard time. You are a wonderful dog mom and have done so much for Toby more than a lot of people would. I pray that you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## 2golddogs

Hoping Toby and YOU both have a restful night. Praying Toby is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## kathi127

Hoping you and Toby had a restful night, you are in my thoughts today. Give him a kiss for me on that sweet nose of his!


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH had a restful night, although he was not happy with me for closing the lids on his two elevated porcelain drinking bowls at about 8 p.m. so that he wouldn't drink so much, and would hopefully sleep thru the night. The past several nights he's been drinking a lot of water in the evenings, and then getting me up at about 12:30 and 2:30 to go outside. I hate that, because I have to get up, help him stumble to the door (which is about 60 feet away in my house), take his diaper off, go outside with him, help him back in, put his diaper back on, help him stumble back to my bedroom, wait while he drinks out of the toilet (ewwwwwwwwww) and then put him back to bed. Then we do the whole thing again 2 hours later. I get up at 4:00-4:30 anyway, but of course THEN he's sleeping soundly! 
So last night I said heck with it, just a little water after 8 p.m., not lots and lots of water. He needs help getting up, so it's not hard to control how much he's drinking. He did better; made it to 3:30 before he wanted to go out, so that helps me quite a bit. 
He seems to be walking a little better today, at least he's putting some weight on the left rear leg so that helps a bit with his steadiness.
The really good news is I don't see any new bruising, so hopefully whatever was bleeding has stopped. The mass is about the same, though.
Also ate all his breakfast, and was looking for more. So at least the day was off to a good start (I'm at work now so I don't know how he is now).


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm glad that you got some sleep and he had a good morning.


----------



## goldensrbest

I know your thankfull for still having him, just keep that in the front of your mind. We miss them so, once they are gone.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad you and HRH had a better night and a good morning.
I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad you got more sleep and HRH got more rest and appears to be doing better. You are a smart woman to limit the water intake after 8 p.m.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad you got some sleep! You must be exhausted from lack of sleep and the demands of Toby's care. 

That cycle of late night drinking and needing help to go out is oh so painfully familiar. We also started taking up water bowls, which helped a lot. I hope Toby will be less thirsty as the cleansing effects of the accupuncture treatment ease off.

Hoping you and Toby have a good day,
Lucy


----------



## vcm5

I'm so glad the day is starting well for you two. Hopefully its a sign of good things to come. Good luck!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Positive vibes are going your way. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

I know it had to feel better to get a little more sleep. SO glad HRH is off to a better start today.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

So glad Toby is doing better today!!


----------



## lucysmum

Glad to hear yours and Toby's day started off better. 

I know what it is like when you don't get enough sleep 

Keeping you and Toby in my prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

A song keeps running through my head.
"You are always on my mind......":smooch:


----------



## paula bedard

Morning Barb and Toby,
Hope yesterday was good day and today is another!
Glad the bleeding seems to have stopped. He certainly seems to have an indomitable spirit. Hugs for you both.


----------



## kathi127

Hi Barb and Toby! Hope last night was another restful night for both of you. Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, praying it stays that way! Hope today is a good one!


----------



## vcm5

Hope you are having another good day! Positive thoughts are still being sent your way!


----------



## BeauShel

I am thinking of you and Toby. He sounds like such a tough guy.


----------



## paula bedard

The day is winding down, it's dinner time in Maryland. I hope you and Toby have had another good day and have a restful evening.

G"night Mr Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope HRH gave you a break today with his royal demands. I hope his lump will start to resolve over the next few days as well.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara: Hoping you and Toby had a wonderful day!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby still seems tired, but in a peaceful way, not a restless way. He's sleeping restfully on the cool tile floor, under the ceiling fan, near an A/C vent. Storing up energy to get me up a few times tonight no doubt!
I tried elevating his dinner dish tonight, I thought that maybe not having to bend so far over would make him feel more stable, less wobbly. It seemed to help, I'll try it for a few days and see what happens. I normally don't like elevated bowls because it increases the bloat risk, but in this case, I'll take my chances.
Thanks for all the kind words. Toby looked at me today and his eyes said, "don't give up on me yet mom".


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Toby is letting you know it's not time yet.  I hope he'll let you get some sleep tonight too.


----------



## kathi127

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby still seems tired, but in a peaceful way, not a restless way. He's sleeping restfully on the cool tile floor, under the ceiling fan, near an A/C vent. Storing up energy to get me up a few times tonight no doubt!
> I tried elevating his dinner dish tonight, I thought that maybe not having to bend so far over would make him feel more stable, less wobbly. It seemed to help, I'll try it for a few days and see what happens. I normally don't like elevated bowls because it increases the bloat risk, but in this case, I'll take my chances.
> Thanks for all the kind words. Toby looked at me today and his eyes said, "don't give up on me yet mom".


Oh, this made me cry. He is such a strong boy, I'm so glad he wants you to keep hanging in here with him. Give him a big hug for me!


----------



## Rainheart

Thinking of Toby and his family.


----------



## Laurie

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby looked at me today and his eyes said, "don't give up on me yet mom".


 
This brought tears to my eyes!! Praying that Toby has much more fight in him and many happy days ahead.

I dread seeing that look from Reno......


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby still seems tired, but in a peaceful way, not a restless way. He's sleeping restfully on the cool tile floor, under the ceiling fan, near an A/C vent. Storing up energy to get me up a few times tonight no doubt!
> I tried elevating his dinner dish tonight, I thought that maybe not having to bend so far over would make him feel more stable, less wobbly. It seemed to help, I'll try it for a few days and see what happens. I normally don't like elevated bowls because it increases the bloat risk, but in this case, I'll take my chances.
> Thanks for all the kind words. Toby looked at me today and his eyes said, "don't give up on me yet mom".


God bless your Toby. And you for giving him such wonderful care. No, don't give up on him yet. He will let you know when he is ready. You got to love the seniors. I decided today to give Rusty a bath outside, he can't go down the stairs anymore to where I have my wash station. I hook the hose up to the laundry room sink so we can have warm water for his bath. He headed out the door, tripped and fell completely down, I helped him up and we got his bath done, it was hard for him to stand so he sat during some of it. I even took the dryer outside and dried him, brushed him, he was so patient during it all. Give your Toby a big hug and doggie kisses from all of us here. He is a grand old guy. 

Donna


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Choked up - I'm so sorry. My heart just aches for you.


----------



## BeauShel

Please give HRH Toby a big kiss from me. It sounds like he has alot of fight left in him. This heat takes alot out of the seniors. He reminds me of my Beau.


----------



## magiclover

We love you Toby, and your Mom who won't give up on you sweet boy.


----------



## Nath

Hang in their sweet boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad that Toby's eyes told you not to give up!! Will continue to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Karen519

*reply*

*Barb:* So glad Toby told you he's not ready. Please give him a big hug from me.

*My4Goldens:* What you wrote about Rusty's bath really touched me. 
Seniors are SO WONDERFUL!!


----------



## paula bedard

Hugs to you both this morning. A bit teary after reading your last post. I hope Toby had a restful night and has another peaceful day today.
You are such a good Mom and Toby knows it. No doubt his gaze is also saying 'I Love You Mom'.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking in to see how Toby is doing today. He sure sounds like a tough old guy. 
I'm so glad that you're getting clear signs from him. Sometimes I think that not knowing what they want us to do is the hardest part of all.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby still seems tired, but in a peaceful way, not a restless way. He's sleeping restfully on the cool tile floor, under the ceiling fan, near an A/C vent. Storing up energy to get me up a few times tonight no doubt!
> I tried elevating his dinner dish tonight, I thought that maybe not having to bend so far over would make him feel more stable, less wobbly. It seemed to help, I'll try it for a few days and see what happens. I normally don't like elevated bowls because it increases the bloat risk, but in this case, I'll take my chances.
> Thanks for all the kind words. Toby looked at me today and his eyes said, "don't give up on me yet mom".


 
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH is a PITA today. I'm loving it. 
The elevated feeding bowl seems to help him, he's a lot more steady if he doesn't have to bend all the way down. His drinking out of the toilet is what made me think of it, lol. 
He even pooped without being held up today, the first time in about a week. So that's great news, too! (funny the things we get excited about).
I had made back to back appointments with the eye doctor and the oncologist for next tuesday, but the eye can't wait. They can take him late tomorrow afternoon, so that's good, too.
So far, so good today!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh boy! Your news made my day! I'm so happy that HRH has a new title PITA! I'll keep my fingers crossed that he continues to do well and that the eye doc can give him some relief for the eye issue.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby still seems tired, but in a peaceful way, not a restless way. He's sleeping restfully on the cool tile floor, under the ceiling fan, near an A/C vent. Storing up energy to get me up a few times tonight no doubt!
> I tried elevating his dinner dish tonight, I thought that maybe not having to bend so far over would make him feel more stable, less wobbly. It seemed to help, I'll try it for a few days and see what happens. I normally don't like elevated bowls because it increases the bloat risk, but in this case, I'll take my chances.
> Thanks for all the kind words. Toby looked at me today and his eyes said, "don't give up on me yet mom".


I'm so glad to see this news and to know that Toby and you continue to fight on. He is a lot of work, but I recall the passage from _The Prophet_ where Gibran tells us that "Work is love made visible." That fits where you are with Toby, for sure.

We used an elevated bowl for Charlie to increase his stability and it was a huge success. I hope that HRH does as well with it.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom

I'm glad he is having a good day! When my Sally first got sick, I, too elevated her food bowls as it seemed to be more comfortable for her. Her breeder freaked out because of the bloat issue. However, it helped Sally.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> HRH is a PITA today. I'm loving it.
> The elevated feeding bowl seems to help him, he's a lot more steady if he doesn't have to bend all the way down. His drinking out of the toilet is what made me think of it, lol.
> He even pooped without being held up today, the first time in about a week. So that's great news, too! (funny the things we get excited about).
> I had made back to back appointments with the eye doctor and the oncologist for next tuesday, but the eye can't wait. They can take him late tomorrow afternoon, so that's good, too.
> So far, so good today!


Thanks for the good news. You have made my day!

Fingers crossed that the eye doctor will be able to help quickly and that the oncologist will be irrelevant.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing That may be a long shot, but I believe in telling the Universe exactly what we want.


----------



## DNL2448

The knot in the rope must have helped! Yay Toby!!! Glad to hear he is being PITA, made my day!


----------



## Laurie

Glad to hear Toby is being a PITA today!! That's always a good thing at times like this, right???? Let's hope for many more PITA days....


----------



## AmberSunrise

What great reports - you keep on practising your PITA moves Toby!

Good luck at the eye vet


----------



## Debles

SO glad Toby is doing better!! Our Max who had megaesophagus convinced me to use elevated bowls. I don't believe it increases bloat..I think it would prevent it.. makes sense.

Hang in there both of you!!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Hi Barb! So many others have written exactly how I feel, so I will just say DITTO and tell you that continued prayers and good thoughts to HRH Toby and to you (for patience) are coming from us.

I used the raised food/water dishes for Maggie, sure did make it easier for her when those back legs were so wobbly.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad HRH PITA is doing well and you are feeling better too.

Many good thoughts and prayers for tomorrow's appointment and next week's too.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad for you about how Toby is doing. We will continue to send thoughts and prayers for the Oncologists appointment.


----------



## paula bedard

Debles said:


> SO glad Toby is doing better!! Our Max who had megaesophagus convinced me to use elevated bowls. I don't believe it increases bloat..I think it would prevent it.. makes sense.
> 
> Hang in there both of you!!!


It seemed logical to me too, but now they say it increases the chance of bloat, so I don't know what to think. I fed Sam from elevated bowls for many of his years and he did fine. When the partial paralysis of his throat was discovered, the elevated bowls helped him to stop coughing up his kibble (I also wet it), and he no longer coughed after drinking water. On the other side though, Ike has nearly stopped burping now that I've taken the legs off of his elevated bowl caddy. Maybe it's good for LP and ME but not for bloat?

Barb, SO THRILLED to login and read that Toby is having a GREAT day. He could never be a pain in the a**, even if he tried!:no:
Hugs to you both X 2!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy for good news too. Good luck with your appointments, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Paula, the burping is exactly in accord with what they say about raised bowls and bloat.
The thinking is that the straight across position of the head/neck allows the dog to swallow air. In a dog that is predisposed to bloating, this swallowing of air is very dangerous. When a dog has his head hanging down to eat, it's very hard for them to swallow air.
In the famous Purdue/Glickman bloat study, they found that elevating the food dishes was associated with a 400% increase in the likelihood of bloating.




paula bedard said:


> It seemed logical to me too, but now they say it increases the chance of bloat, so I don't know what to think. I fed Sam from elevated bowls for many of his years and he did fine. When the partial paralysis of his throat was discovered, the elevated bowls helped him to stop coughing up his kibble (I also wet it), and he no longer coughed after drinking water. On the other side though, Ike has nearly stopped burping now that I've taken the legs off of his elevated bowl caddy. Maybe it's good for LP and ME but not for bloat?
> 
> Barb, SO THRILLED to login and read that Toby is having a GREAT day. He could never be a pain in the a**, even if he tried!:no:
> Hugs to you both X 2!


----------



## DNL2448

hotel4dogs said:


> In the famous Purdue/Glickman bloat study, they found that elevating the food dishes was associated with a 400% increase in the likelihood of bloating.


Wow! I learned something new today!


----------



## Karen519

*Geez*

We feed our dogs out of bowls on the floor, but their water dishes are elevated. I wonder if that is o.k.?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Interesting question. The study only involved food bowls.




Karen519 said:


> We feed our dogs out of bowls on the floor, but their water dishes are elevated. I wonder if that is o.k.?


----------



## vcm5

Wow, I'd never heard that before. Thank goodness for this forum!!


----------



## BeauShel

That study is interesting about bloat. I know that I did reading on the great dane site as we all know those dogs have the deep chest and are large breeds. Most great dane owners feed their dogs from elevated bowls and dont have any more episodes of bloat from it. So there is some pluses and minuses. My vet told me when Beau bloated he sees more dogs get it from stress and the act of what happens with it. 

But no matter what you decide with HRH as long as he is happy that is all that matters. Glad that he is better.


----------



## goldensmum

Always love to hear that an oldie is being a PITA - because it means they are still fighting and are not ready to give up - long may Toby be one. Glad to hear that he has had some good days and good wishes and hugs being sent for his next vet visit.

(Karen - our water dishes are elevated too - because if they are on the floor Reeve either paddles in it or tips it over)


----------



## Karen519

*Dishes*

I really think a contributing factor to bloat can be age. I think dogs become more susceptible as they age. Just like in humans, I think that their organs start to wear out.
I know young dogs die of bloat, too, but both male Samoyeds that we've had that bloated were seniors.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of Toby today....hopefully he's being a PITA again!!


----------



## paula bedard

Thanks for that info Barb.
How is Mr Toby this morning? I hope you both had a restful night and are having a nice morning.

Karen, I'm thinking it may be different for water. Ike's burping was always after eating, not drinking. Ike loves drinking out of our garden hose too, which he's drinking from at my waist level. He doesn't burp after drinking from the hose either.? Sam, who had a partially paralyzed larynx, would cough back up water and food until I raised his bowls. ?

Either way, I'm leaving Ike's bowls on the ground since he's stopped burping.


----------



## boomers_dawn

DNL2448 said:


> When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on!


I love this saying!

I was afraid to look at this thread the past couple days, but seeing the loving nursing care and all around royal treatment you provide "HRH" gets me watery eyed. Hope today is a good day for you both. My thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## kathi127

Stopping by to say hi and hope that Toby is still being a PITA today! Wasn't able to get on yesterday so I was so glad to see that when I came here to see how he was! Hope the appt. with the eye doctor goes well today!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi, just stopping by to see if Toby is a PITA today. I sure hope so!


----------



## Bob Dylan

HUGS for Toby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and lots of LOVE!


----------



## Debles

It would be interesting to know if goldens that bloated here on GRF had elevated bowls or not. I may do a thread.

Sasha burped when I fed him unmoistened food. So I always wet it: no burping. Don't know if this has anything to do with bloat or not since he could still burp.


----------



## my4goldens

Debles said:


> It would be interesting to know if goldens that bloated here on GRF had elevated bowls or not. I may do a thread.
> 
> Sasha burped when I fed him unmoistened food. So I always wet it: no burping. Don't know if this has anything to do with bloat or not since he could still burp.


my old guy bloated a year ago, and he doesnt eat out of elevated bowls. We were lucky with him, got him to the vet in time, they did surgery and he is still with us yet.


----------



## coppers-mom

How did Toby's appointment go?
He and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

I have been away from home so I am just catching up on your thread. I am glad to see Toby is having more good days. Thoughts and prayers continue for you all!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Barb*

I read some old treads about Toby, what you are doing for your boy is just amazing. But I can see it all paid off with his happy smile. 
I used to lift Buddy's bowl and hold for him to eat, his nose was bleeding so it was hard for him to bend. Last week of his life he would just eat from my hand. In the fridge I had containers ready, beef, chicken, fish so if he didn't take one meal I would go with another, and then it would be veggies, vitamins, yogurt... I still keep yogurt spills on piano's legs, just can't clean it. 
I am sorry, I pray for your Toby every day, wish you all the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am leaving in a few minutes for a marathon of doctor appointments today (my own), will post later tonight on Toby's appointments from yesterday.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Hope all your appointments go well.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barb

Hope all of YOUR doctor appts. go well today and tell us later about Toby's appts. yesterday.


----------



## goldensmum

Good luck with your appointments - hope all goes well


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Hope your appointments go well today. And I hope you got some good news from Toby's appointments yesterday.


----------



## paula bedard

Fingers crossed for great reports all around.


----------



## kathi127

Hope your dr. appointments go well today and will patiently wait to hear about Toby's appointment yesterday.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thinking of all of you today.:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping my fingers and paws crossed here for good news from the vets for HRH Toby today.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Hoping your appt's with Toby go well today, positive thoughts!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking good thoughts for you today. Tomorrow is my day for a doc appointment at one hospital, and then going to see my Dad at another one across town. He's having a heart procedure performed.


----------



## hotel4dogs

my own appointment went as expected, autoimmune disease is in a flare, double the steroids. 
Toby's day yesterday was very tiring for him. 
We went to the specialty clinic to have his eye checked out. It's a really long walk from the car into the clinic, so I brought HRH's royal chariot. I was really glad I did, because they kept him in it, and standing up, for over 3 hours. But I digress.
The ophthalmologist said the problem was, as the acuncture vet had said, an ulcerated cornea. He said this is common in older dogs; there is a scratch, the eye tries to heal itself, but instead of healing the cells form a "deposit" on the eye. Then the new, healthy cells can't attach. So basically what he had to do was use a local numbing agent in his eye, scrape off the gunk of healing cells, and then scratch up the cornea so that new, good cells can attach. He called it "corneal debridement and grid keratotomy". He also said that Toby has pigmentary uveitis! That was a total shock. 
This is from his write-up:
" Hyperpigmented iris and 360-degree posterior synechia; pigment on the anterior lens capsule; nuclear sclerosis and immature cortical cataract; limited fundic exam......diagnosis: chronic uveitis OU (suspect "Golden Retriever specific...(there's more not related to the PU).
Now here's the really interesting part, in the comments section he put, 
"He also has significant intraocular scarring associated with chronic uveitis. This is most likely associated with his breed specific disease. *Anti-inflammatory therapy was discussed; ironically, this may cause more problems as the low-grade uveitis may be maintaining a low intraocular pressure. We opted not to begin therapy at this time..*." (bold mine) 

So basically he told me that the PU is probably keeping him from getting glaucoma. Toby's eye pressure is normal. But he does think that's why he has lost so much of his vision. 
When he was getting ready to do the eye procedure, I told him to be careful of Toby's ear because there's that big bleeding cyst or whatever (about the size of half a golf ball) on the inside of the ear flap, and if he squeezed or bumped it, it was likely to start bleeding like crazy. So he looked at it, and said, "oh, I can remove that for you real easily with just a local". WHAT???? REALLY??? He said that since Toby has to wear the cone of shame for his eye for 2 weeks, might as well take care of the ear at the same time. It does (did!) bother HRH, and especially me because it was always breaking open and bleeding like crazy. So I said sure, go for it.
An hour later, HRH was all done. He was exhausted, and had a very hard time walking last night. But today after some rest, he's much better and back to his "normal" mobility. He's VERY miffed, however, that the cone of shame doesn't fit in the toilet and he can't drink out of his favorite bowl.
We go back in 2 weeks for a re-check.
Also talked to oncology while I was there, I rescheduled his oncology appt. to coincide with his eye re-check instead of going twice. I told them that I do NOT want to do any tests except maybe some blood work, no heroics, etc. and the tech was very sweet and helpful, said they understand completely, made a note in the book that it's for a "consult only".
So that's the story of HRH, who is not happy in his cone.


----------



## DNL2448

Give the big sweetie a kiss on the forehead from me (if you can reach it with the COS on). I'm glad the doc was able to give you some answers.


----------



## Stretchdrive

What tiring days at the clinics for you. Hope all goes well at the next appts.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Barb

So sorry to hear you have autoimmune disease. Sounds like Toby had a good eye appt. and very glad to hear that they could take that bump off of his ear, as long as he had to wear the DREADED CONE!! It's awful that he can't put his head in toilet now.

Hope Toby heals very fast.


----------



## coppers-mom

I suspect stress is at least part of the reason your autoimmune disease has flared up. I hope you feel better quickly.:crossfing

My second rescue had "indolent ulcers" in his eyes and the treatment was the same as for Toby (maybe some drops for a while too - I forget). Boomer did very well and felt so much better almost immediately since his eyes had been hurting for a while (he had this when I got him). I hope HRH heals as well and as quickly.:smooch:

I am ecstatic that they took that boil off.: I know it is not rational, but I shall always hate them since Copper's two made people shy away from petting him.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden

i'm glad they were able to help his eye and get that cyst off. Too bad he has to wear the cone. Make sure that you take good care of yourself too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Poor Toby warrior! I'm so sorry he was in his chariot for 3 hours! Wow! I'm also sorry to hear about his UV. The scraping off of the cornea sounds terribly painful to me--OUCH! I'm glad the eye doc got the ear thingy though, especially since it probably will give Toby relief once it heals. I'm sorry he must wear the cone of shame--my Toby can send him some suggestions on how to remove it himself BTW. :uhoh: 

I'm just thinking off the top of my head but do you think his eye issues may be contributing to his falls? Probably not totally but maybe a little?

I'm sorry your autoimmune is flaring. Double steriods--no fun. Sending you cyber hugs, hoping you get some relief very soon.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro and I are sorry for all your troubles. I know Toby is your heart dog, and he is sure one lucky guy to have you love him so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I thought of Copper when they offered to take it off for me. Toby's was on the inside of his ear flap, so it wasn't apparent to others, but it was pretty gross. 
So in memory of Copper, Toby had his removed.




coppers-mom said:


> I suspect stress is at least part of the reason your autoimmune disease has flared up. I hope you feel better quickly.:crossfing
> 
> My second rescue had "indolent ulcers" in his eyes and the treatment was the same as for Toby (maybe some drops for a while too - I forget). Boomer did very well and felt so much better almost immediately since his eyes had been hurting for a while (he had this when I got him). I hope HRH heals as well and as quickly.:smooch:
> 
> I am ecstatic that they took that boil off.: I know it is not rational, but I shall always hate them since Copper's two made people shy away from petting him.
> 
> I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Anne, I'm sure his poor vision has a lot to do with his falls. He tends to walk into things, and then boom, over he goes.


----------



## lgnutah

What a lot you have both been through.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Poor Toby!! He has had a rough time lately, but I am happy to hear that cyst was removed - wonder why your other vet left it? But, its gone now. Sending healing thoughts to both of you - that Toby's eye & ear both heal quickly and that you spend a minimal amt of time on the 'roids and feel better quickly.

Cyber hugs coming your way from CT


----------



## hotel4dogs

One thing that just THRILLED me yesterday was that everyone at the big specialty clinic was commenting on how happy, alert, and perky Toby is. 
It helps me know it's not *the time* yet.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sharon, I'm not sure either my regular vet or the acupuncture vet have the equipment to do the "freezing surgery" that was done after they removed the growth. For them it probably would have involved an open incision and stitches. The eye doctor told me all the freezing surgerys are done in ophthamology.


----------



## caseypooh

So happy to see a little bit of good news for Toby, I would wear the cone first to show Casey it was ok. It didn't help though, she still hated it. Take care of yourself, you have a lot going on.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Give Toby Hugs and Kisses from us. It is never easy it is always the do we do it or.......and Toby is not at that point, he has a very strong will and you are the Best Mom to help him. HUGS!!!

I think of you and Toby every day.

June


----------



## kathi127

Oh poor Toby! I'm so sorry he had to go through all that today, the procedure with the eye definitely sounds painful. I hope by having both that and the growth on his ear removed, that once everything heals up he will feel so much better and especially that his balance will be better so he won't fall down anymore. Sending him lots of cyber hugs and kisses for a speedy recovery! 

I'm sure the stress of everything that has been going on has played a huge part in your autoimmune issues flaring up. I hope the meds help calm things down and you start feeling better as well. Sending cyber hugs to you as well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> One thing that just THRILLED me yesterday was that everyone at the big specialty clinic was commenting on how happy, alert, and perky Toby is.
> It helps me know it's not *the time* yet.


That makes my early morning! 

I hope you guys had a restful night's sleep, even with the evil cone of shame on poor Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Now THAT I need a photo of 



caseypooh said:


> So happy to see a little bit of good news for Toby, I would wear the cone first to show Casey it was ok. It didn't help though, she still hated it. Take care of yourself, you have a lot going on.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, it was the most restless night he's had in a long time. 
As much as we hate the cone of shame, it was a VERY good thing he had it on. Every time he woke he was trying to rub/scratch at his ear and/or eye. I would scratch "close" to his eye and ear for him, then he'd settle down and go back to sleep for a while.
Hopefully it will heal up quickly!




Dallas Gold said:


> That makes my early morning!
> 
> I hope you guys had a restful night's sleep, even with the evil cone of shame on poor Toby.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Hoping Toby and you have a more peaceful day and are able to get more rest.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Hope Toby has a better day today!!


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning Barb and Toby,

Sorry your auto-immune condition has flared up, unfortunately stress does that and you've had more than your share. Glad to hear that Toby is still is such great spirits. 3 hours is a marathon for him. I'll get the prayers going triple time and hopefully the lampshade can come off sooner than expected. Did you know he had PU? I hadn't heard it mentioned before. I knew Goldies had a greater occurrence of it, but not that it was breed specific. ? Sam developed chronic dry eye in his last year...now I'm wondering if it was undiagnosed PU.

Sorry Toby had a restless night, hopefully today will be better. I wish those darn cones weren't so irritating. Hugs to Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Shoot, poor Toby and poor you. Hugs and kisses being sent right now your way from hot & soupy Dallas.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I thought of Copper when they offered to take it off for me. Toby's was on the inside of his ear flap, so it wasn't apparent to others, but it was pretty gross.
> _So in memory of Copper, Toby had his removed._


:smooch::smooch::smooch:
I guess the opthamologist was the one specialist Copper didn't go to.:doh: All the other vets said he would have to be anesthestied (can't spell that!) to remove his boils and it was just too scary for me and they didn't recommend it for something that wasn't life threatening.

I am so glad HRH was so bright and perky at the vet's and so sorry he had a bad night. If he keeps having problems maybe your vet could call in some pain releaving drops for his eyes. I know Boomer used quite a few bottles, but I think it was mostly before his debridement.

I hope today is better for both of you and HRH feels more comfortable very quickly.:crossfing


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I'm glad they were able to get that cyst off so easily. And wow - for him to hang in there for such a marathon vet visit really says a lot! 
Hopefully you'll have a peaceful day and you can BOTH get some rest.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sorry you've not been feelin well! Stress can really aggrevate auto immune diseases! I;m so sorry for Toby that he has to wear the cone. I know that has to be frustrating for him. Sending thoughts and prayers that you both are feeling better soon and that your appointment with the Oncologist has NO bad news.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

:smooch:Barb, hang in there! I think people like you were put on this earth to give the rest of us inspiration to keep going when we think things get tough. My goodness, your love for your furkids and family just pours from your posts, even when HRH has a bad day (or two) or there are no more squirrels to cook for the Highness. You just bring a smile to my face.


----------



## kathi127

I'm so sorry Toby had a restless night which of course then resulted in you having one as well! Praying that everything heals quickly so both of you can get some much needed rest! Hugs and kisses for HRH!


----------



## goldensmum

Sending you both some hugs, sounds like you both deserve them - hope that Toby heals quickly and that the cone can be dumped, and that you feel better quickly too


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just catching up, having gotten home from a business trip.

Sounds like you and Toby are both having a tough time of it, but I'm happy that you're each getting the medical care you need. I am so glad that Toby's eye doctor was able to help with his eye problems and the cysts. The hated cone won't last for long. Each of our fur-kids has worn a cone within the last 3 months, so we empathize with you and Toby. I remember a time when a then very young Charlie loved his cone, because it allowed him to hold a tennis ball where Sabrina couldn't get it away from him. That was definitely _not_ his opinion of the cone he wore when he had his last hotspot. It's just heartbreaking that our seniors have to put up with these indignities.

From my own experience and research, autoimmune conditions are often triggered by an underlying food intolerance, which can be caused or aggravated by antibiotics. "Intolerance" is not the same as "allergy," by the way, and different tests are required to identify the problems. The most common sensitivities are to gluten (wheat, barley and rye) and dairy products. And a lot of doctors don't understand these conditions. Let me know if you would like more information.

Sending hugs, healing thoughts and prayers for Toby and for you.
Lucy


----------



## sammydog

Thinking about you and sending non itchy thoughts for tonight!


----------



## paula bedard

Hope you and Toby had a good day. Keeping you both in my prayers for a peaceful and restful evening.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, Barb. Although I haven't posted much (if at all :doh on this thread I want you to know that I'm keeping up with yours and Toby's new "developments". I'm so sorry that all of this is going on but am glad that Toby is being a PITA! That's nice, isn't it?

You're an inspiration to me.


----------



## Debles

Sending lots of prayers and a good nights sleep wishes for you and Toby!


----------



## caseypooh

Me too. I wish we all could be there to help you, sending lots of good thoughts and peace to you and Toby.


----------



## caseypooh

... I wish there was a huge island for us golden lovers actually. Our world would be so happy.


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that they were able to remove that nasty problem on his ear but sad to hear about his eyes. It is good that he bounced back from his experience to be a PITA wanting to drink out of the toilet. Hugs to you on your autoimmune desease.


----------



## musicgirl

Wow I cannot believe I am just seeing this thread now...Read through all of your updates and some of them brought me to tears...

I'm so sorry you're facing such a hard time. Hang in there!! You're being a great doggy mom! I hope Toby feels better! You and he are in my prayers!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you guys had a good night and an even better day today.:smooch:


----------



## Laurie

Hoping for a good day and weekend for you and Toby!!!!!


----------



## kathi127

Hope both of you had a more restful night last night and are having a good day today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's so hard to explain to them that this really really is for their own good....sigh....


----------



## AmberSunrise

Barb,

I am looking at a poem that reflects so clearly what Toby knows after his lifetime with you (author unknown and this is an excerpt)

I can trust arms that hold, hands that touch,
Knowing that no matter what they do,
they do it for the good of me.
_If I am ill, I will be doctored._
_If scared, I will be calmed._
_If sad, I will be cheered_.
.......


----------



## ggdenny

hotel4dogs said:


> It's so hard to explain to them that this really really is for their own good....sigh....


Yeah, they never seem to quite get it or agree  Thinking of you and Toby today.


----------



## paula bedard

> It's so hard to explain to them that this really really is for their own good....sigh....


I know how trying this must be at times. Hugs to you both.


----------



## goldensmum

Just checking to see how you both are today


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Toby hoping for a good day, night and weekend....:crossfing


----------



## vcm5

Thinking of you guys! Sending good energy your way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Toby and you today. My prayers and positive vibes are going your way.
Hugs to Toby.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Although I haven't posted in this thread, I have followed your journey with Toby everyday. You are doing an amazing job with him. I have also gone through similar things as you with my Hunter when he was still with us. Alot of us would do exactly as you are doing right now. It is frustrating, it is tiring, it is worth every second, every minute, every hour... no regrets. God bless you and HRH.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That's so beautiful it makes me cry. It goes along with your signature lines, too.



Sunrise said:


> Barb,
> 
> I am looking at a poem that reflects so clearly what Toby knows after his lifetime with you (author unknown and this is an excerpt)
> 
> I can trust arms that hold, hands that touch,
> Knowing that no matter what they do,
> they do it for the good of me.
> _If I am ill, I will be doctored._
> _If scared, I will be calmed._
> _If sad, I will be cheered_.
> .......


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> It's so hard to explain to them that this really really is for their own good....sigh....


Having followed your care for Toby over a long while now, I have tremendous confidence that he knows way down deep that everything you do for/with him is for his own good. He may not enjoy all of it, but he trusts your love for sure.

And it's hard to see them hurt and hard to deal with their occasional grumpiness. Hang in there. You're doing a terrific job!


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Having followed your care for Toby over a long while now, I have tremendous confidence that he knows way down deep that everything you do for/with him is for his own good. He may not enjoy all of it, but he trusts your love for sure.
> 
> And it's hard to see them hurt and hard to deal with their occasional grumpiness. Hang in there. You're doing a terrific job!


Dogs know when we are doing everything we can....I saw it with Barkley until the very end. HRH knows it, believe me! 

One of my favorite Barkley memories is how he always went out on his own to greet his former foster parents at rescue events where dogs were off leash. He did this at every event! They kept him for about a year--he was depressed and ill and they nursed his physical injuries while healing his heart. He loved them unconditionally because he knew they gave him every chance in the world. He never passed up an opportunity to get loving from them when he saw them. He usually stayed close by us at events but he always snuck away at some point and I always found him with one of his former foster parents.


----------



## bluefrogmama

Dallas Gold said:


> Dogs know when we are doing everything we can....I saw it with Barkley until the very end. HRH knows it, believe me!
> 
> One of my favorite Barkley memories is how he always went out on his own to greet his former foster parents at rescue events where dogs were off leash. He did this at every event! They kept him for about a year--he was depressed and ill and they nursed his physical injuries while healing his heart. He loved them unconditionally because he knew they gave him every chance in the world. He never passed up an opportunity to get loving from them when he saw them. He usually stayed close by us at events but he always snuck away at some point and I always found him with one of his former foster parents.


I think this must be one of the sweetest things I've ever read. Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful story about Barkley. That right there is why I love dogs so much! It always amazes me when I hear about those that don't understand how smart dogs are and how much they love so unconditionally.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Remember that our candles are starting to go out. Please light them again today: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today is the first day since the big vet appointments that HRH seems back to *normal*. It's the first day that he's finished his breakfast, and he was right over at the treat drawer afterward begging for treats. Wanted to go outside and help me water the tomatoes (read that as, get in my way....) and just generally seems more with it today. I was starting to get worried, as it's been 4 days since the appointment, but I guess these old guys take some time.
Thanks for all the kind words and good wishes. I am certain that they help. My husband laughs when I say that, but here's what I think. All your good words, prayers, and good wishes make me feel so blessed and good, and my positive energy helps Toby to get better.
<<hugs to all>>


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for letting us know that Toby is back to being himself, asking for treats and trying to help you. I hope he's an absolute PITA today, in the best possible HRH manner.

Big hugs to you, with healing thoughts and prayers for Toby and for you.
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay, it's a HRH PITA day!! I'm thrilled for Toby, and for you!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I think Toby is SUPERMAN in disguise! He is tooo much and I am so happy for the both of you. Please give him a Big Kiss from us................and Hugs for you. June


----------



## kathi127

Dallas Gold said:


> Dogs know when we are doing everything we can....I saw it with Barkley until the very end. HRH knows it, believe me!
> 
> One of my favorite Barkley memories is how he always went out on his own to greet his former foster parents at rescue events where dogs were off leash. He did this at every event! They kept him for about a year--he was depressed and ill and they nursed his physical injuries while healing his heart. He loved them unconditionally because he knew they gave him every chance in the world. He never passed up an opportunity to get loving from them when he saw them. He usually stayed close by us at events but he always snuck away at some point and I always found him with one of his former foster parents.


Awww, this made me cry. That is so touching! I've heard it from other rescue parents and I truly believe it from my own experience as well that dogs that are rescued just seem so grateful for everything we do for them. It's like they just know that they were picked out especially and they just love us that much more for choosing them.


----------



## kathi127

Woo! Hoo! Toby is being a PITA!!!! Yippee!!! So glad he is feeling good enough to get in your way and try to help around the house and garden!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hearing that HRH is feeling good sure made my day.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So very glad that Toby is feeling good!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just when you think you've seen everything....
HRH managed to get his head stuck in the toilet today. Well, more ON it than in it.
I helped him up so he could go stretch out on my bedroom floor under the ceiling fan, one of his favorite places to relax. 
Next thing I knew, I heard the strangest sound.
Here he was in the master bathroom, stuck to the toilet.
Apparently he somehow managed to get his cone of shame between the toilet seat and the toilet itself. The part under his chin that is. So as he pushed forward, the cone flattened out and he couldn't get it back off the toilet seat, it was wedged on real good. Now if he were able to walk backwards, he probably could have freed himself but his back legs don't allow that.
So there he was, trying to figure out what to do. (luckily he wasn't in danger of drowning, because the cone was between his head and the water, which is probably why he kept pushing more forward, he was trying to get to the water)
Toby, Toby, Toby. What am I going to do with you?????


----------



## Duke's Momma

haha! That's great - what a guy you are, Mr. Toby. Keepin momma on her toes.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Just when you think you've seen everything....
> HRH managed to get his head stuck in the toilet today. Well, more ON it than in it.
> I helped him up so he could go stretch out on my bedroom floor under the ceiling fan, one of his favorite places to relax.
> Next thing I knew, I heard the strangest sound.
> Here he was in the master bathroom, stuck to the toilet.
> Apparently he somehow managed to get his cone of shame between the toilet seat and the toilet itself. The part under his chin that is. So as he pushed forward, the cone flattened out and he couldn't get it back off the toilet seat, it was wedged on real good. Now if he were able to walk backwards, he probably could have freed himself but his back legs don't allow that.
> So there he was, trying to figure out what to do. (luckily he wasn't in danger of drowning, because the cone was between his head and the water, which is probably why he kept pushing more forward, he was trying to get to the water)
> Toby, Toby, Toby. What am I going to do with you?????


:--big_grin::worthless

Thanks for giving me a big laugh! I wish you took a photo but I figured you were intent on rescuing HRH from his predicament! That's certainly understandable!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, the camera crossed my mind afterward, but at the time I was trying to extract him from the killer toilet!


----------



## Dreammom

Great to hear HRH is back to getting into trouble and being a PITA, atta boy Toby!

And really the cone of shame...he probably figured if you saw him in that position you would take pity on him and remove it forever.


----------



## Bob Dylan

So much for Superman Toby, but that is FUNNY!!!!
I am glad you are OK, but a picture would have been so great, just don't try it again you will give your Mom a heart attach.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dreammom said:


> Great to hear HRH is back to getting into trouble and being a PITA, atta boy Toby!
> 
> And really the cone of shame...he probably figured if you saw him in that position you would take pity on him and remove it forever.


Now you're thinkin' like a dog!

Way to go, Toby! Keep your mom laughing!


----------



## BeauShel

Toby Toby Toby,
You make me laugh with the toilet story. Glad you are back to bing a PITA and making your Mom happy.


----------



## iansgran

So many good memories. Way to go Toby.


----------



## kathi127

Oh, that is soooo funny! Good for you Toby, keep Mom laughing!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, yay! After being away for a week, this was a GREAT thread to catch up on. So glad he's back to his old self. Maybe stay away from toilets, though!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Just when you think you've seen everything....
> HRH managed to get his head stuck in the toilet today. Well, more ON it than in it.
> I helped him up so he could go stretch out on my bedroom floor under the ceiling fan, one of his favorite places to relax.
> Next thing I knew, I heard the strangest sound.
> Here he was in the master bathroom, stuck to the toilet.
> Apparently he somehow managed to get his cone of shame between the toilet seat and the toilet itself. The part under his chin that is. So as he pushed forward, the cone flattened out and he couldn't get it back off the toilet seat, it was wedged on real good. Now if he were able to walk backwards, he probably could have freed himself but his back legs don't allow that.
> So there he was, trying to figure out what to do. (luckily he wasn't in danger of drowning, because the cone was between his head and the water, which is probably why he kept pushing more forward, he was trying to get to the water)
> Toby, Toby, Toby. What am I going to do with you?????


:heartbeat:--big_grin::--heart::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

This is a pretty funny "picture," guess you will have to shut the MBR bathroom while Toby is laying in there!!


----------



## DNL2448

Here's prayers for strength for you and Toby. 

Toby: Toilets are like soap operas, they suck you in!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Checking in on Toby and Barb.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

HRH Toby, thanks for the laugh this morning! I can just picture it.

Hope he does ok with the heat this week.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just catching up, I haven't been on in a while. So glad that cyst on his ear was removed, hope his eye continues to get better:crossfing Keep being a Pita dearest Toby, you are allowed to do so, seniors rule!


----------



## caseypooh

))). That is so funny!!!


----------



## SandyK

Catching up on your posts about Toby. Sorry he has to wear a cone. I hope he gets to take it off soon!!! Thoughts and prayers are with you and Toby! Stay strong Toby!


----------



## coppers-mom

Just checking in to see how HRH is doing today. I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning Toby and Barb. I hope HRH is feeling better and able to take the cone off soon...and Barb, I hope you are feeling stronger. Hopefully you've been able to get a little rest to recharge the batteries. Hugs to you both!


----------



## magiclover

Good morning Toby. Jazz says hi and sends her love.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of Toby.....hope he's having a good week.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Toby

Tucker and Tonka send their love!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. Hope the autoimmune condition is under control and that HRH is being a happy PITA.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm curious too--how is HRH doing? Any new toilet encounters of the closing lid kind?


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for thinking of us!
This heat is terribly oppressive, and I think it's really getting everyone down. HRH prefers to lie in the middle of the floor under his royal fan, stretched out and comfy. Except for the cone, which he is still wearing and still hating. It's given him a nasty yeast infection in one ear, and we're trying to get that under control. 
My son is coming in from FL tonight for 3 days, I think that will perk up everyone's spirits! Also the heat is supposed to break here on Sunday, that should help, too.
Tuesday is our big vet appointments, STILL haven't decided about the oncologist. I've decided to decide on Friday.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Best wishes for Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope the heat breaks and you all have a wonderful visit with your son.
Give Toby big smooches from me if you can reach him through the cone.:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel

Thinking of you and Toby. Hope this heat breaks so yall can get some relief and have a nice visit inside and out.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Toby, we love you. I hope the weather will be kind to you and your Mom!
Hugs and Kisses from NJ............and it is HOT here also.


----------



## goldensmum

Sending good wishes for Toby and that the weather will be a little kinder for him. How long does he have to wear his cone for???


----------



## oakleysmommy

thinking of Toby...


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking in on Toby. Glad to hear that he's keeping cool in this god-awful heat.
Enjoy your visit with your son.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thinking of Toby, hope he is doing well under his ceiling fan today:crossfing The heat and humidity has made it's way over here, nasty stuff.

I've been meaning to ask if his bruising has diminished at all?


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of Toby....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tell HRH Sir Toby of Texas believes resting under the ceiling fan is very royal indeed and just what the doctor orders! 

I hope your heat breaks soon. It's not right for so much of the country to be miserable like this. We expect it here, even though we don't like it, but we expect it and deal, with lots of complaining. We're prepared with AC, pools and when all else fails Margaritas. 

Enjoy time with your son!


----------



## DNL2448

Here's thinking of you and HRH! Have a great visit with your son, and give Tobs a kiss from me here in 70 degrees and breezy Oregon. I'm tellin' youse guys, you should move here!

Seriously, I do hope the weather breaks for you all. Keep cool and be safe! Love to Toby.


----------



## Bob Dylan

70 degrees and breezy Oregon, *You are so lucky, if I wasn't so old I would move!!*



Toby, I hope you are staying cool. Hugs & kisses!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in and hoping your heat breaks soon. Hot here too! Hope Toby is doing better and have a great visit with your son.


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in on Toby, if I could join him under the fan..I would. With a Margarita like Dallas Gold. Good gosh it's hot. Lots of hugs for you Toby!


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> Here's thinking of you and HRH! Have a great visit with your son, and give Tobs a kiss from me here in 70 degrees and breezy Oregon. I'm tellin' youse guys, you should move here!
> 
> Seriously, I do hope the weather breaks for you all. Keep cool and be safe! Love to Toby.


So, what is your weather like in the winter?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I don't know about you guys but maybe we should visit Laura in Oregon to cool off, and play with her dogs, at least until this heat wave passes--for me of course that's probably October.


----------



## caseypooh

That's a wonderful idea! Laura, we are all on our way


----------



## DNL2448

Sunrise said:


> So, what is your weather like in the winter?


Cold around 30 during the day, below freezing at night. Snow, but not like we used to get. Maybe 2-4 ft at the most.



Dallas Gold said:


> I don't know about you guys but maybe we should visit Laura in Oregon to cool off, and play with her dogs, at least until this heat wave passes--for me of course that's probably October.





caseypooh said:


> That's a wonderful idea! Laura, we are all on our way


You are all welcome! We'll find room.


----------



## Dallas Gold

DNL2448 said:


> You are all welcome! We'll find room.


I'll make sure to leave before it gets cold and snows......I actually prefer heat to ice/snow/cold! Thanks! Caseypooh, can you stop by Dallas on your way? We could carpool hahaha!


----------



## caseypooh

I was thinking the same thing! I'll grab Lucy on the way too! ))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks!
We go to the vet on Tuesday and they will let me know then if the cone can come off. To be honest, although I will be a good dog mom and do what they told me to and leave it on until Tuesday, I think it's causing more problems than it's solving. His ear has a raging yeast infection, and now there's a small raw spot by his eye and I'm wondering if the demodex is flaring and also causing a skin infection. Sigh. Poor Toby.



goldensmum said:


> Sending good wishes for Toby and that the weather will be a little kinder for him. How long does he have to wear his cone for???


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Steve, Toby had a particularly rough day yesterday and I'm blaming it on the heat because that's the nicest thing I can think of to blame it on....
The bruising was TOTALLY gone 3 days after I started putting ice on it 3 times a day. That's one of the reasons I'm having such a hard time deciding whether or not to have the oncologist look at him.
We have another few days of heat/humidity coming, then 2 days of better weather (upper 80's), then back to the heat. Hope it isn't as bad there as it is here, not fit for man nor beast.



GoldenCamper said:


> Thinking of Toby, hope he is doing well under his ceiling fan today:crossfing The heat and humidity has made it's way over here, nasty stuff.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask if his bruising has diminished at all?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I would love to head to Oregon, but HRH says he needs to stay here because his vision isn't very good and he'd be bumping into everything if we went to Laura's 



Dallas Gold said:


> I don't know about you guys but maybe we should visit Laura in Oregon to cool off, and play with her dogs, at least until this heat wave passes--for me of course that's probably October.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, if I were in your shoes I think I would go ahead with the oncology appointment, simply because you are already there for the eye exam and perhaps the oncologist might see/say or do something that gives you some clarity about what's going on. That's me, but I'm one of those people that doesn't like living with uncertainty. Whatever you decide--I just hope Toby does well getting to the eye appointment and you get a good report. I also hope you get some relief from this heat so Toby can become a PITA once again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I would love to head to Oregon, but HRH says he needs to stay here because his vision isn't very good and he'd be bumping into everything if we went to Laura's


What if we pick up Steve and his wagon he made for sweet Tucker? We'll need to rent a bus but hey, the more the merrier!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks!
> We go to the vet on Tuesday and they will let me know then if the cone can come off. To be honest, although I will be a good dog mom and do what they told me to and leave it on until Tuesday, I think it's causing more problems than it's solving. His ear has a raging yeast infection, and now there's a small raw spot by his eye and I'm wondering if the demodex is flaring and also causing a skin infection. Sigh. Poor Toby.


Sigh is right. Poor Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Anne, I go back and forth on an hourly basis. On the one hand, I WILL already be in the building, which means one less vet visit. On the other hand, he has an appointment with his acupuncture vet on Thursday, and she can pull blood as well as the oncologist can. On the THIRD hand, I don't want to cut my vet out of the loop because at some point I'm going to be asking him to make a house call for the "final visit" and I need to keep him very involved in Toby's care. 
Right now with the bad day Toby had yesterday, I'm leaning toward going ahead and keeping the oncology appointment.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending good thoughts & energy that Toby has a good day today.


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning...just catching up after a few days away. I'm sorry this heat has become so oppressive and Mr Toby's ear is now bothering him too. Hopefully the weather will cool soon, the cone can come off, and his ear will start to heal. 


If it's any consolation, it's been pretty oppressive here too. Ike's taken to lying around and ignoring his breakfast....though he'll eat a Frosty Paws (homemade variety) in a second. I'd send some along for Mr Toby but they don't travel well.  
We're expecting a break from this weather by the weekend...finally.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying for Toby, Barb.


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I'll grab Lucy on the way too! ))))


Count me in!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This is such a difficult time for you and Toby. The news that the bruising went away is simply wonderful! But you must be going nuts with the ear infection on top of everything else.

If the cone is causing complications, are there alternatives that would help? The cone we have used on Joker to protect his large hot spot has become a skin irritant and our vet suggested leaving it off putting thick socks on his feet, so that if/when he paws at the hot spot, there are no claws involved. That is working surprisingly well. For a different problem, we had pretty good luck with an inflatable cone-alternative that keeps paws away from the neck and head. Since it doesn't cover the ears, maybe something like that would help Toby? 

How are _you_ doing? Taking care of Toby adds a lot of stress that's especially hard on you.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Toby and for you.
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

Thinking of you and his royal highness. Hoping for cooler weather and a rapid healing of your boy.


----------



## DNL2448

Hope Toby has a better day today. Sending you and Toby continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hope Toby is having a better time today. And you, too! Is it possible to take off the cone and see how he does? 

What did you decide about the oncologist? The fact you're already there sounds like a big plus to me - as you say, one less trip to the vet.


----------



## BeauShel

Praying for you and Toby. Wish the heat would break for yall so he could be feeling alittle better. If you think he would be better, I think I would try taking the collar off to see how he does. It sounds like it is really causing problems. Keeping good thoughts for HRH.


----------



## ggdenny

Thinking of you and Toby today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, everyone, for the kind thoughts. He and I are BOTH going nuts with the cone.
The reason he has to keep it on is he will try to rub his eye on the carpet/floor otherwise. I've caught him at it once already when I only had it off of him long enough to go grab his dinner. I had thought about trying to bandage the eye, but I'm sure they want air to get at it. Hopefully just a few more days of this...
Lucy, I'm not familiar with a cone that doesn't cover the ears??



GoldensGirl said:


> This is such a difficult time for you and Toby. The news that the bruising went away is simply wonderful! But you must be going nuts with the ear infection on top of everything else.
> 
> If the cone is causing complications, are there alternatives that would help? The cone we have used on Joker to protect his large hot spot has become a skin irritant and our vet suggested leaving it off putting thick socks on his feet, so that if/when he paws at the hot spot, there are no claws involved. That is working surprisingly well. For a different problem, we had pretty good luck with an inflatable cone-alternative that keeps paws away from the neck and head. Since it doesn't cover the ears, maybe something like that would help Toby?
> 
> How are _you_ doing? Taking care of Toby adds a lot of stress that's especially hard on you.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Toby and for you.
> Lucy


----------



## HiTideGoldens

It looks like an inflatable donut that sits around their neck. I'm not sure it would prevent him from rubbing his face on the carpet though...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Here's a pointer to an inflatable collar that PetSmart carries: 21st Century Protective Inflatable Collars - Health Care - Cat - PetSmart. 

We tried one when Joker was neutered and it didn't quite do the job of keeping his mouth away from the incision. But it still might work to keep Toby's feet away from his ears and his eye. 

There are also some other brands that might work, depending on how far they stick out from the neck. Amazon carries the Kong Cloud (inflatable) E-Collar, Procollar (inflatable) Protective Collar and the ProCollar Premium Inflatable Protective Collar. 

Searching Amazon ("inflatable e-collar) also turns up a Comfy Cone E-Collar that is made of half-inch foam with a fabric cover, so it is less rigid and supposedly more comfortable.

Around here, non-chain specialty pet stores carry some of these products.

I hope you find a solution that is easier on Toby and on you.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Barb

So sorry you and Toby are going nuts with the cone.


----------



## KiwiD

Sorry to hear Toby is having a tough time with the cone. We got a Kong Cloud collar when Maddie had her splenectomy and it worked great to keep her from licking her belly. She would rest her chin on it when she laid down so it did double duty as a pillow.

Sending good thoughts for your boy...


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Hoping that you and Toby have a much better day!


----------



## paula bedard

Sending along good vibes for a non eye irritating day for Mr Toby. I hope the weather has cooled a bit for you too. These ridiculous temps are starting to take their toll...ugh!


----------



## hotel4dogs

This weather is just horrible. I see much of the country is under the same stifling, oppressive heat as we are. It's going into the mid-90's and humid again today and tomorrow, then some relief on Monday and Tuesday (and back up after that..).
We had some horrid storms blow thru last night, which kept Tiny and Toby both up half the night since they don't like storms. I'm sure both will sleep most of today now. If I weren't at work, so would I!
I got to thinking, I've never really told you guys what I mean by "a bad day" for Toby. I refer to his mobility, because that's the biggest of his problems in terms of his quality of life. He <knocking on wood> always seems to feel well, and has been eating <knocking on wood> all of his food, or all but a few kibbles. But when he has a "bad day", he falls a lot and is just having a real hard time getting his front end to communicate with the back end. 
So far this morning hasn't been too bad, although I again caught him rubbing his face, cone and all, on the carpet twice so I guess it's a good thing the cone is still there, much as we hate it. 
By evening sometimes, especially in this heat, he has a very hard time walking more than 20 feet without help. To me, that's a bad day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know you just want your boy to feel good. It breaks your heart to see them not be able to run, but still it means a lot having them around. Thinking of you every day, lighting the candles and praying. Some dogs even you don't meet them just come close to your heart as Toby got close to mine.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> This weather is just horrible. I see much of the country is under the same stifling, oppressive heat as we are. It's going into the mid-90's and humid again today and tomorrow, then some relief on Monday and Tuesday (and back up after that..).
> We had some horrid storms blow thru last night, which kept Tiny and Toby both up half the night since they don't like storms. I'm sure both will sleep most of today now. If I weren't at work, so would I!
> I got to thinking, I've never really told you guys what I mean by "a bad day" for Toby. I refer to his mobility, because that's the biggest of his problems in terms of his quality of life. He <knocking on wood> always seems to feel well, and has been eating <knocking on wood> all of his food, or all but a few kibbles. But when he has a "bad day", he falls a lot and is just having a real hard time getting his front end to communicate with the back end.
> So far this morning hasn't been too bad, although I again caught him rubbing his face, cone and all, on the carpet twice so I guess it's a good thing the cone is still there, much as we hate it.
> By evening sometimes, especially in this heat, he has a very hard time walking more than 20 feet without help. To me, that's a bad day.


I really hope your heat will break soon--it will be at least 6 to 8 weeks for us, but it's not right for your area of the country to be so uncomfortable. 

I think it Toby's mobility is off it is a bad day but I'm glad he still has his zest for things like food and company. If only we could explain to them the importance of not scratching themselves where things are healing. 

Hope your visit with your son is/was great!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know you just want your boy to feel good. It breaks your heart to see them not be able to run, but still it means a lot having them around. Thinking of you every day, lighting the candles and praying. Some dogs even you don't meet them just come close to your heart as Toby got close to mine.


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> This weather is just horrible. I see much of the country is under the same stifling, oppressive heat as we are. It's going into the mid-90's and humid again today and tomorrow, then some relief on Monday and Tuesday (and back up after that..).
> We had some horrid storms blow thru last night, which kept Tiny and Toby both up half the night since they don't like storms. I'm sure both will sleep most of today now. If I weren't at work, so would I!
> I got to thinking, I've never really told you guys what I mean by "a bad day" for Toby. I refer to his mobility, because that's the biggest of his problems in terms of his quality of life. He <knocking on wood> always seems to feel well, and has been eating <knocking on wood> all of his food, or all but a few kibbles. But when he has a "bad day", he falls a lot and is just having a real hard time getting his front end to communicate with the back end.
> So far this morning hasn't been too bad, although I again caught him rubbing his face, cone and all, on the carpet twice so I guess it's a good thing the cone is still there, much as we hate it.
> By evening sometimes, especially in this heat, he has a very hard time walking more than 20 feet without help. To me, that's a bad day.


Charlie went through something similar, and those bad days are simply heartbreaking. It is so hard to watch them struggle. The emotional toll on you must be very high now. Can you take some time for yourself and re-charge? Maybe a massage? Or at least an afternoon or evening with friends? HRH Toby needs you to take care of yourself, so you can continue to provide the level of service he expects. 

Sounds like Toby is being creative about scratching his itches. :uhoh: I hope today is a good one for him, without more storms to torment him.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> This weather is just horrible. I see much of the country is under the same stifling, oppressive heat as we are. It's going into the mid-90's and humid again today and tomorrow, then some relief on Monday and Tuesday (and back up after that..).
> We had some horrid storms blow thru last night, which kept Tiny and Toby both up half the night since they don't like storms. I'm sure both will sleep most of today now. If I weren't at work, so would I!
> I got to thinking, I've never really told you guys what I mean by "a bad day" for Toby. I refer to his mobility, because that's the biggest of his problems in terms of his quality of life. He <knocking on wood> always seems to feel well, and has been eating <knocking on wood> all of his food, or all but a few kibbles. *But when he has a "bad day", he falls a lot and is just having a real hard time getting his front end to communicate with the back end. *
> So far this morning hasn't been too bad, although I again caught him rubbing his face, cone and all, on the carpet twice so I guess it's a good thing the cone is still there, much as we hate it.
> *By evening sometimes, especially in this heat, he has a very hard time walking more than 20 feet without help. To me, that's a bad day*.


 That _does_ sound like a bad day. It must be so awful to see him like that, too. I'm sorry. He's lucky to have you to help him.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so glad the bruising is gone and the swelling around the lump has gone down  I would love to give Toby a ride in Tucker's wagon like Anne mentioned. It would be an honor.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry the heat is so difficult for Toby. I'm sure it is so frustrating for him with the cone and also having issues with Mobility. It has to be very hard to see what he is going through. We are keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

Give your lovely boy (who I love too:smooch a hug and some kisses for me.

I am also sending you a hug since I know how hard it is to see our boys have trouble walking and getting around. I am glad Mr. Toby is still in good spirits and eating well. Copper also always smiled even when he fell down - nothing gets these boys' spirits down.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Give your lovely boy (who I love too:smooch a hug and some kisses for me.
> 
> I am also sending you a hug since I know how hard it is to see our boys have trouble walking and getting around. I am glad Mr. Toby is still in good spirits and eating well. Copper also always smiled even when he fell down - *nothing gets these boys' spirits down*.:smooch:


I shall take that statement and apply it this week as I face some repair work challenges... Thank you for reminding me that we can and should learn from our dogs!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying that Toby has a wonderful day and his SWEET Mom, too!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Hugs and kisses to Toby... no one can ever have enough!!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thinking of HRH Toby and you, Barb, for your continued love to our boy.

I pray this heat will go away soon.......


----------



## BeauShel

Prayers and good thoughts for Toby and you. Really want to this heat to break for everyone.


----------



## PrincessDi

Continueing to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hope Toby had a good weekend.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying Toby and you have a good day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

For the first time in just about forever, Toby has decided to develop diarrhea. This is new....it's always something, isn't it?
Tomorrow is the day with the specialists. I've decided to keep the oncology appointment after all, just to see if they have any opinions to offer.
Meanwhile, this morning is about the best day that HRH has had in a couple of weeks, so that's got me grinning!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> For the first time in just about forever, Toby has decided to develop diarrhea. This is new....it's always something, isn't it?
> Tomorrow is the day with the specialists. I've decided to keep the oncology appointment after all, just to see if they have any opinions to offer.
> Meanwhile, this morning is about the best day that HRH has had in a couple of weeks, so that's got me grinning!!


 Oh my, mixed blessing day--terrible about the diarrhea and good he is having a good day! I hope the Diarrhea subsides. yuk.
I hope your heat is subsiding...ours just keeps on going...we're closing in on a few records.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad Toby is having a good day and so sorry about the diarrhea. Ick! :yuck: When all is said and done, I think you'll be glad to have seen the oncologist and heard what they have to say.

Fingers crossed that tomorrow is another good day and that you're smiling when you get home. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Keeping you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for no bad news tomorrow and that Toby has a good day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking about you guys today, hoping Toby has a good one and can navigate the trip and that you get good reports.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Holding you & Toby in my thoughts today - that he has a good day and the vets can offer good opinions ...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you. I'm a bit nervous about today of course, but the main thing now for Toby is getting this cone off his head. He has enough problems with his vision and mobility without dealing with this stupid thing, too. 
This diarrhea has me a bit concerned, too, as it's so unlike him. Even after 2 days on metronidazole, it's not much better. Weird.


----------



## caseypooh

I wanted to send some prayers your way today, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom

You and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers today.:smooch:


----------



## KiwiD

Thinking of you and Toby today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and Toby today and praying for the best.


----------



## DNL2448

Thinking of you two today....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for the good thoughts. I won't be back until late afternoon, so I won't be able to give an update until then.
<fingers crossed>


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying for Toby and you!


----------



## PrincessDi

You two will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wishing you the best possible outcome for Toby today with his lump, eye, ear and new diarrhea problem. :crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also just wanted to say I hope everything goes well today...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts for Toby and you. I'll be watching for your update. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for some good news.


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
> :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
> :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
> :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


Toby will need to rest up for a day after all those kisses Teresa


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> Toby will need to rest up for a day after all those kisses Teresa


 I have faith that he can handle those and more.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Well, here we are.
I'm trying to digest everything so please forgive me if it seems disjointed. Also, the vet is going to email me a formal write-up, and then I'll be able to say more.
First, the good news. His eye is totally healed up, NO MORE CONE!
Now the not so good news.
The oncology vet did a thorough exam, and didn't find any evidence of thickening in his abdomen, no apparent swollen lymph nodes, and nothing noteworthy on the rectal exam.
So she did a needle aspiration of both the mass on his back end, and of the one on his left front leg (about 6 months old).
When she aspirated the one on his back end, it bled profusely. The one on his leg didn't bleed at all.
Both masses contain what she called "spindle cells" which she says is indicative of a sarcoma. The two masses are not the same. Neither one is mast cell cancer, neither one is a lipoma, neither one is a lymphoma. 
Her best guess is that the one on his leg/paw is a soft tissue sarcoma. She said that it might get bigger (it's been very, very slowly growing over the past 6 months) but probably wouldn't "do him in". She said it's unlikely to spread; just get bigger.
The other one is of great concern. The bleeding, as well as the spindle cells, would lead her to "highly suspect" hemangiosarcoma, especially given the bruising that he had 3 weeks ago. But she emphasized that, without a biopsy (which we declined) she cannot be sure. She said that it, too, could be a soft tissue sarcoma, which would be much better. She said it's even remotely possible that it's just a massive tissue injury over a pressure point (she named the bone it lies over) but that since it seems to have such a blood supply that isn't as likely.
So we don't really know any more than we did I guess. Both other vets suspected cancer, so does she. 
She said that she feels that, given his age and other health issues, taking a "watch and see" attitude is probably prudent. If it gets larger, or seems to bleed and/or bruise again, then we should contact her again about some options. I told her we are not interested in chemo or surgery; she said a couple doses of radiation might be something we might consider if it grows quickly. We'll see, we'll cross that when we get to it.
I asked her, worst case, if it is a hemangiosarcoma, what is the prognosis. She said probably 3-6 months, unless it has already spread to his lungs or heart. She offered to do some xrays to check, I told her no. Toby had already really had it, it was a long day. 
I asked her if the mass on his back end is likely to do him in, she paused and said, "yes, it could". But then we discussed the reality of it that his quality of life is slipping due to his declining mobility, and that he realistically won't have a 6 month life span for other reasons. 
So we will see. I'm not sure what to think right now.
My head is spinning.


----------



## Stretchdrive

So sorry that you are going through this right now. I just want you to know that I am thinking of you and Toby. Hugs to you both.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh Barb!

I am so very sorry the news was not better - Toby is such a sweet heart. His quality of life is slipping and that is hard enough - and now these other issues. Cyber hugs coming your way for both of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh, my, that is a lot to process. I'm sorry about the oncologist's "probable" diagnosis..., though I think the one on the back end is what you suspected from the beginning...still so hard, so hard. My heart is breaking for you with this news--even though you suspect it, it's still so hard to comprehend when the specialists suspect it as well. 

By the way, the vets we consulted last year said it's possible for dogs to have multiple cancers at the same time--in one case they knew of a dog with 3 separate cancers. 

Do you have any Yunan on hand? Can you secure some from Toby's acupuncture vet or the oncologist? It might be a good idea to have some handy. It won't cure him but it might be helpful to have in the middle of night if he experiences a bleeding episode that needs to stop, until you can get him to a vet. 

I'm happy about the cyst healing, but my heart aches about the other news. I hope you have a chance to get some rest so you will have clarity when reading the full report. 

(((((HUGs)))) to you and kisses for HRH


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry you are dealing with these end of life issues with your boy. It is so hard to watch them decline. My heart goes out to you in these very tough times. Enjoy the "good days" you have left with him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do have some Yunan here. The acupuncture vet gave me 2 of the "emergency dose" pills to have on hand just in case. Hoping I won't need it....


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I do have some Yunan here. The acupuncture vet gave me 2 of the "emergency dose" pills to have on hand just in case. Hoping I won't need it....


Me too, but it really does work--at least when we needed it. Glad you have it, and hope you don't need to use it.


----------



## Dreammom

Oh Barb,

I am so sorry...but looking on the bright side 3-6 months is not bad considering Tobys age and mobility issues, I would call that a blessing. All of our days are numbered, none of us know how long we have, nor our pups. Just keep loving him and spoiling HRH like you do he is one lucky pup to have you.


----------



## Packleader

Barb, I finally got caught up on Toby's thread. I am sorry to hear of everything you two have been through. I wonder, why can't these beautiful Golden's just age gracefully and pass from just being an ole guy, why does this dang cancer always have to come and take them. I hate it! Our thoughts and prayers are coming your way!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh Barb.
You know how sad I am for you.
I am glad HRH is still feeling pretty well and enjoying life. It is all we can ask for.
Try to remember he doesn't know what the vet said and you and he enjoy your time together.
That said - I don't know how to do it in all honesty.
You and Toby have been my hope and inspiration for two years. I dearly love you both.:smooch:


----------



## ggdenny

As always, I'm following you and Toby closely, and saddened by the mod recent news. I'm so sorry for you and Toby having to go through this. The bright side is that he knows how much you love him and how much you're doing to care for him. I think about you two every day and hope for more good days remaining than bad.


----------



## k9mom

I'm so sorry.Please give Toby extra hugs and kisses.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you got this news as well. I'll bet Toby is beyond exhausted, but I'm glad that you saw the Oncologist. Sounds like she was very thourogh. You both will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry for the news you got about Toby...was hoping the "H" word wouldn't come up. 

Thinking of you and Toby every day and praying that Toby does have those 3-6 months left to be spoiled and loved!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, I'm so very sorry to hear that Toby's diagnosis is likely something he can't overcome. You have done exactly right by him to this point, as you will no doubt continue to do. He didn't hear a word the vet said, so he'll just carry on as usual, with each day being a "new normal". Please give him a gentle smooch from me and tell him to have as much fun as possible. You, too.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Julie, that's exactly the attitude I"m trying to keep. While I wish he could live forever (don't we all?) I know his days are numbered regardless of this diagnosis. That's why I said I"m not sure how I feel about this. I'm not pleased because I fear they could be wrong and it could progress much quicker, but if it truly is 3-6 months, that's probably longer than his quality of life will be good enough to keep him here anyway.



Dreammom said:


> Oh Barb,
> 
> I am so sorry...but looking on the bright side 3-6 months is not bad considering Tobys age and mobility issues, I would call that a blessing. All of our days are numbered, none of us know how long we have, nor our pups. Just keep loving him and spoiling HRH like you do he is one lucky pup to have you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks everyone. I guess the diagnosis hit me hard because it made me face the reality that he's not going to be here much longer. I knew it already, but in that back corner of your mind you "pretend" that it's not true...his mobility won't get any worse, it will just stay like this for a long time. He won't keep drinking more and more. And so on. When you are faced with an actual diagnosis you have to stop kidding yourself and face reality. 
He slept like a brick last night!


----------



## HovawartMom

I am so sorry that you are going through this but glad,he's holding his own.Know we are,here,for you,(((HUGS)))


----------



## my4goldens

Sorry to hear this about your sweet Toby. I know how hard it is. God bless your boy, and you too, as you continue on this journey with him. You take such good care of him, wish I could do more for you.

Donna


----------



## Sweet Girl

I only know you and Toby through this forum, but right now, I wish I could give you both a big hug. 

I'm sorry about the news - I wish it had been different, too. I know what you mean about keeping reality tucked away in the corner of your mind. And I think it's actually okay to do that. Why spend the days worrying and sad? Enjoy every minute you have with your dear boy - laugh at him when he's a PITA - and make everything around him as positive as possible. 

I respect and admire the decisions you've made about not putting him through big tests and chemo. It reflects your love for Toby and how you are putting his life and happiness first.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm just catching up. So sorry to hear of Toby's latest diagnosis. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. 

I've written, deleted, written again, deleted again...
I'm just bummed...for you, for Toby, for GRF...


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

So very sorry about Toby's news! Praying for you both!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers...so sorry to hear the news.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am glad Toby's eye has healed and no more cone! 

Sad the news on the lump wasn't better  I was hoping the oncologist would have said it was just another benign old doggie lump.

I chose not to do any heroic measures for Tucker. In his case and with the issues he already had, palliative care was really the only option anyway. Enjoy every day with Toby, I feel for what you are going through, I really do. (((hugs)))


----------



## DNL2448

Barb, Toby, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers daily. Cherish each day and every PITA moment.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know you guys do truly understand. Thanks for all of the support, it means more than you know.


----------



## Bob Dylan

hotel4dogs said:


> I know you guys do truly understand. Thanks for all of the support, it means more than you know.


 
I do understand your every thought & feeling as it was not to long ago I was in your shoes. We also decided just to keep Dylan as comfortable as possible.
I pray you have many more days, months together. Treasure every breath he takes and as I already know you are spoiling him.

Take care of yourself. Hugs to Toby and you my Dear Friend, it isn't an easy road but one that must be traveled.

I will keep you in my prayers,

June


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that you have got this news - but I am positive that you will make the most of Toby's time with you , and make as many memories together as you can.

Sending hugs for Toby and you too.


----------



## k9mom

Everytime we lose another golden it's like loosing Nugget all over again. I hope someday their is a cure found for this nasty disease.


----------



## PrincessDi

k9mom said:


> Everytime we lose another golden it's like loosing Nugget all over again. I hope someday their is a cure found for this nasty disease.


K9mom, exactly my thoughts could not have said it better. 

Barb, so sorry that you and Toby are going through this. It has been such a long and difficult road for you both. You are making amazing and unselfish decisions for your boy. Will continue to say prayers for you both for strength and for pain free time for Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Talked to my regular vet today about the oncology report, he wasn't at all surprised, it was what he had guessed, too.
I told him that I have the 2 emergency Yunan baiyoa pills to give Toby if he starts to bleed. (Now remember, he's been my vet for 20 years and we're good friends). He looked me right in the eye and said, "don't give them to him".
He told me that we both know Toby's quality of life is declining due to his mobility problems and probably some other issues going on with him. He said that in Toby's case, if he were to bleed from the hemangio it would be a kind, peaceful death here at home. He said Toby would not be in any pain or distress, would just fall into a lethargic sleep and then would pass on. 
Sometime to think about for sure. I hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Talked to my regular vet today about the oncology report, he wasn't at all surprised, it was what he had guessed, too.
> I told him that I have the 2 emergency Yunan baiyoa pills to give Toby if he starts to bleed. (Now remember, he's been my vet for 20 years and we're good friends). He looked me right in the eye and said, "don't give them to him".
> He told me that we both know Toby's quality of life is declining due to his mobility problems and probably some other issues going on with him. He said that in Toby's case, if he were to bleed from the hemangio it would be a kind, peaceful death here at home. He said Toby would not be in any pain or distress, would just fall into a lethargic sleep and then would pass on.
> Sometime to think about for sure. I hadn't thought of it that way.


Barb,

I got virtually the same advice from my vet when I asked him his advice and what to expect with Tess. It is a hard decision to make, not doing whatever means you can to prolong their life. Bless your sweet Toby.

Donna


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, that's a good perspective from your veterinarian.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, I have 2 go from hemangio. Both ended up bleeding, one acutely and one more slowly. In both cases, I had time enough to decide on euthanasia. It always stinks. But I always say that I am grateful they they were absolutely healthy until the moment they got sick.... and I still miss them both every day(Sally who has been gone 9 years and Laney who has been gone 5 years). Best wishes to Toby and maybe you all can defy theodds?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Barb, I'm just catching up and am so sorry you are walking this last lap with Toby. I think your vet has good perspective, as harsh as it can sound now. I'm sending thoughts and prayers of peace and acceptance, and the wish for many more days of enjoying one another.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Peace be with you and Toby, kiss and hug him as much as possible and from us.


----------



## SandyK

Just catching up from being away...sorry about the vets report for Toby. I hope you enjoy every moment you have left with him (which I hope are many!!). I know Toby will enjoy every moment with you...getting spoiled. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Toby throughout this journey.


----------



## Maggies mom

Im so sorry Barb, this is never easy, My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Catching up after a couple of days offline because of travel. 

My heart is aching for you as I process all the news. You are being strong, but you must be hurting very badly. There is no easy way to learn that a beloved animal won't be with us much longer, even though we already know that on some level.

A teacher of mine observes that all of us are born with a fatal sexually-transmitted disease called Life. He reminds us not to take ourselves or our experiences too seriously. My mother's view was that growing old is not for the faint-hearted.

I look at Toby's smiling face and I think he knows he is a very lucky guy. He has shared his life with you and he knows you will be there for him through everything that lies ahead, making decisions for him with deep love and respect for all that he stands for. And he will be there for you.

Holding you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb and Toby need our support now more than ever. Won't you please light another candle for them? 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## sammydog

{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} I don't know what else to say. You vet is a wise one. I will be thinking about you.


----------



## lucysmum

Thinking of you and Toby. Hugs to you both.


----------



## mybuddy

Prayers from Taiwan.

So sorry:uhoh:


----------



## DaisyGolden

Thinking of you and Toby. You have done so much for him and been such a good mom to him. I'm sure that he is really happy he has you to love him so much. I hope that you still have lots of time left with him. Hugs.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I'm so sorry you haven't gotten better news, Barb.
I understand. You can know something in your own head and heart, but hearing it from a professional tends to hit you like a ton of bricks.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Talked to my regular vet today about the oncology report, he wasn't at all surprised, it was what he had guessed, too.
> I told him that I have the 2 emergency Yunan baiyoa pills to give Toby if he starts to bleed. (Now remember, he's been my vet for 20 years and we're good friends). He looked me right in the eye and said, "don't give them to him".
> He told me that we both know Toby's quality of life is declining due to his mobility problems and probably some other issues going on with him. He said that in Toby's case, if he were to bleed from the hemangio it would be a kind, peaceful death here at home. He said Toby would not be in any pain or distress, would just fall into a lethargic sleep and then would pass on.
> Sometime to think about for sure. I hadn't thought of it that way.


Being more informed now than I was 5 years ago, I think my golden before Copper died from hemangio. It was peaceful, but I also had plenty of liquid ACE to give him to keep him comfortable at the end. Please ask your vet if is there is something you should have at home just in case it is in the middle of the night and you need a little something more.

I hope HRH rallies and continues to enjoy life for more good time with you. You know that in his opinion, all the time with you is good. They don't seem to even realize they are having these problems - at least Copper didn't. He'd fall down, grin and get right back up.

Big hugs and love to you all.


----------



## Megora

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, I have 2 go from hemangio. Both ended up bleeding, one acutely and one more slowly. In both cases, I had time enough to decide on euthanasia. It always stinks. But I always say that I am grateful they they were absolutely healthy until the moment they got sick.... and I still miss them both every day(Sally who has been gone 9 years and Laney who has been gone 5 years). Best wishes to Toby and maybe you all can defy theodds?


We had one of those too... and chose to put him to sleep quickly. 

Barb, please always keep in mind that you've had so much extra time with him - he survived the spleen removal and lived a good while after. I think what you said in the other thread about walking down that path to the rainbow bridge with him was absolutely beautiful and true. Because you've been with him every step of the way and will have had many days to show him your love, I know it will be a more peaceful parting for both of you - when the time comes.


----------



## GoldensGirl

coppers-mom said:


> ...Please ask your vet if is there is something you should have at home just in case it is in the middle of the night and you need a little something more.....


I second this wise advice. The afternoon before Sabrina died, her vet said, "It isn't time yet." I wouldn't let him go without leaving something for her in case it got awful in the middle of the night. She woke me at 4:30 a.m., telling me she needed help, and I was ever so glad to be able to help her sleep.

Praying that you and Toby are able to enjoy today,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barbara

You and Toby are in my prayers!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just thinking of you and Toby. It's clear you've got so much love and supprt here. I think we're all hoping for nothing but peace and comfort for Toby (and for you).


----------



## hotel4dogs

that is so true!! toby falls all the time now, and it doesn't seem to bother him in the least. Like Copper, he just gives me a big ol' grin and waits patiently on his butt for me to come hoist him up again!



coppers-mom said:


> I hope HRH rallies and continues to enjoy life for more good time with you. You know that in his opinion, all the time with you is good. They don't seem to even realize they are having these problems - at least Copper didn't. He'd fall down, grin and get right back up.
> 
> Big hugs and love to you all.


----------



## magiclover

Barb there are no words to really express how difficult this all is. So many emotions and no real way to know exactly what is going on in his system. I can still feel those emotions so clearly and I send you both much love and prayers. Extra kisses and rubs for Toby as well. Please try and take care of yourself as well.


----------



## iansgran

Barb, I remember you telling me that Toby is your heart dog so I know your heart is breaking. I find it so hard to read this thread, remembering just over a year ago when I was in your place. After my Subiaco was diagnosed with cancer he told us of an oncologist who was having good outcomes and when we said no, he was too old, too big for an amputation, the vet said he wouldn't do it for his own dog either. He gave him plenty of pain meds and said we would know when it was time. Unfortunately we knew it was time in the middle of the night on a weekend and had to go to the ER vet instead of the vet who took care of him his whole life. You both are in my thoughts and prayers. Sherie


----------



## hotel4dogs

I really, really like the idea of having something on hand here in case he needs help in the middle of the night. I'm going to talk to my vet about it.


----------



## oakleysmommy

BOth you and Toby are in my thoughts..such a difficult time for you and i pray you stay strong through this..hoping you both have a good nite


----------



## magiclover

hotel4dogs said:


> I really, really like the idea of having something on hand here in case he needs help in the middle of the night. I'm going to talk to my vet about it.



I wish I would have had something as well. Magic started very heavy labored breathing at about midnight and it was a very long 11 hours until we could let her go. I would given anything to have had something to calm her down.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Gosh, I've never even met Toby and this is making me tear up. I'm not sure if I need to send you prayers for strength, because I think you are already very strong...but I'll pray for strength for you and that both you and Toby will be at peace during whatever happens in the days ahead. You are doing and have done the very best for him. He is a lucky boy


----------



## Chuppy

Wow, I cannot believe I just saw this thread. Toby is such a strong boy, and you...such a strong Mom. I'm wishing all the best, you are both very amazing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Gosh, I've never even met Toby and this is making me tear up. I'm not sure if I need to send you prayers for strength, because I think you are already very strong...but I'll pray for strength for you and that both you and Toby will be at peace during whatever happens in the days ahead. You are doing and have done the very best for him. He is a lucky boy


That is a very good way to pray for Barb and Toby.


----------



## caseypooh

Sending prayers of peace and strength your way and hoping for many good days with your Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey Chris, that gives me a great idea. I have some Xanax (valium) here that was prescribed for Tiny/Toby for thunderstorms. I need to talk to my vet about giving Toby a couple, and the dose, if I need to keep him calm and comfortable. I normally gave him 2 for storms.



magiclover said:


> I wish I would have had something as well. Magic started very heavy labored breathing at about midnight and it was a very long 11 hours until we could let her go. I would given anything to have had something to calm her down.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Praying for Toby and you.


----------



## Feldenak

Barbara,

I'm not much for prayer but know that I keep you and Toby in my thoughts daily. My hope for you is that you are able to maintain your strength through this ordeal and that Toby enjoys the time that he has left. I know you're a good puppy parent, so you already know & do this...but shower him with love and affection.

The time we get with our four-legged friends is not nearly long enough. It's a blessing and a curse. Their short, eventful lives teach us to enjoy every day and every adventure. Unfortunately, those short lives also devastate us emotionally. Stay focused on the positives because that's what really counts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A friend once told me that the reason our dogs don't have real long life spans is so that we don't have to go thru the heartache of figuring out what to do with them if we go before they do. It's better for us to lose them than for them to lose us.


----------



## Megora

hotel4dogs said:


> A friend once told me that the reason our dogs don't have real long life spans is so that we don't have to go thru the heartache of figuring out what to do with them if we go before they do. It's better for us to lose them than for them to lose us.


To put this in perspective... this is something a friend of mine was thinking when she had to turn down a simply wonderful (and active) 90 year old woman who wanted to adopt a collie from my friend. The woman was a perfect home. She had money and she had many collies through her life. And this collie liked her - which is a big thing to my friend who generally lets the dogs make the final decision when it comes to placement. But since collies live 11-12 years and this collie was only a year old, she didn't want that dog to be in ownership limbo later on. She felt horrible but couldn't adopt to this woman. 

I think the above is the only thing I fear about old age.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Barb*

Toby is an amazing dog and you Barb are one amazing women. Sadly to say we all understand what are you going thru, most of us were there and feel for Toby like for our own babies. It makes you proud for having them and sad you can not stop what is coming. These heart dogs take over your heart and it is so hard to go thru it. Give Toby lots of hugs and kisses. I wish you many happy days to come with your boy. Keep strong and make every moment count.


----------



## lgnutah

As I read about Toby and your love for him as you help him, it renews my faith in the goodness of human beings.


----------



## Bob Dylan

First of all I send you and Toby lots of Love and strength. ((HUGS))

Dylan was put on *Fluoxetine 20mg 1 daily* to help keep him calm, at that point in his life it wasn't time and it did work.
We did have ACE and Diazepam 10mg if needed.


----------



## paula bedard

Sending hugs, thoughts, and prayers along for you and Toby. He's such a good natured guy, all he wants is this time with you, however long or short it might be.

Sam's diagnosis and decline was very quick, over a weekend. We wanted the weekend to say Goodbye and got approval from our Vet that he would comfortably survive the weekend. The ME was under control but we'd discovered a huge tumor near his heart. At worst, he'd pass quietly if the tumor near his heart ruptured and he bled out. We made an appt to say our final goodbye on Monday at the Vet's office. He was alert and comfortable Saturday thru Sunday night, but very early Monday morning he started to have labored breathing. I wished I had something to give him then, it was so hard to see him like this and not be able to do something for him. Repositioning his body and elevating his head into my lap helped him breath a little better. He also was calmed by massaging his throat...
It was about 4 hours before we could get him to our Vet...a very long 4 hours. 

My wish for Toby is that he has a peaceful journey to the Bridge...and a joyful welcome there from all those who have gone before him. I know Sam's waiting there to say 'Hello HRH, been waiting to meet you!'


----------



## Lennap

I have been following this thread almost daily since it's inception but haven't posted because I just haven't felt I have anythinng to contribute that hasn't already been said. But I do feel the need to add my feelings of awe at your strength and to tell you that your love of Toby shines through your posts.

There are many out there who often wonder if they did enough, and there are those, like you, who can rest assured knowing they did it all. The bond you share with Toby is well earned and thoroughly deserved.

Love your boy and bask in the love he has for you - it will be with you forever. Please know that all of our hearts are with you every step of the way as you continue down this path. Our prayers are with you too.


----------



## PrincessDi

Lennap said:


> I have been following this thread almost daily since it's inception but haven't posted because I just haven't felt I have anythinng to contribute that hasn't already been said. But I do feel the need to add my feelings of awe at your strength and to tell you that your love of Toby shines through your posts.
> 
> There are many out there who often wonder if they did enough, and there are those, like you, who can rest assured knowing they did it all. The bond you share with Toby is well earned and thoroughly deserved.
> 
> Love your boy and bask in the love he has for you - it will be with you forever. Please know that all of our hearts are with you every step of the way as you continue down this path. Our prayers are with you too.


Barb, couldn't have said it any better than Lennap. Our hearts are definitely with you every step of the way. You and Toby continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Paula*

Paula, reading about your last couple hours with Sam, brought back my boy’s last hours. Vet said on Friday he is not in pain, he was on prednisone, he might die peacefully over the weekend, do not keep him long. And all I wanted is one more weekend laying next to him, holding his paws, giving him kisses. This was what I did, saying countless prayers still believing in miracle to happen. Saturday night was the most quiet night in my house, no TV on my husband and me crying and in morning his breathing was labored, we took him outside in back yard, try to comfort him, I phoned the vet and he came around lunch hour. And my boy was gone.
Sorry Barb, this doesn’t help you at this moment… 
My prayers are with you and Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, how is Toby doing today? Is he his normal PITA self or are you seeing any indication he is declining? I for one hope he continues to be happy and demanding with lots of smiles and tail wags.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope and pray your boy keeps smiling and doing well for a long time.

I just love him. He and you were my hope and inspiration for so long. I recently went back and read my early posts about Copper's splenic tumors and I cannot believe I was so ignorant.:doh:

Give him many hugs and kisses for me and give some to the amazing Tiny and Tito too.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## DNL2448

Continued thoughts and prayers to you and Toby.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you and Toby today......


----------



## daisydogmom

Thinking about you and your sweet boy...


----------



## paula bedard

Buddy's Mom, your last weekend with Buddy does sound very much like our last days with Sam. Sam's illness was a surprise and caught us completely off guard. 
We weren't expecting to be saying goodbye...

Barb, I hope Toby has had a good day today. Keep making memories, that's what I did. I stared into Sam's eyes for so long, hours on end, that I'll never forget what they looked like. I like to think that he was memorizing me too.

Hugs, hugs, and more hugs...and a few tears.


----------



## caseypooh

Thinking of you and Toby today, sending hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Praying for Toby and you. Take pics and hold him.


----------



## DaisyGolden

As always praying for you and Toby.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Sorry I have not posted much but I have been keeping you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping you are making many many happy memories together! Please give Toby a big hug and kiss from us!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and Toby in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Bob Dylan

Toby, We Love YOU!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for the good thoughts. I read and re-read this thread, and it just warms my heart and makes me smile (and cry) at all the love and support. 
Laurie, I wake every morning and look at Toby and think of Reno and wonder how he is doing. 
Toby is not showing any signs of decline, other than the mobility issues, which seem to get worse in bursts. He'll be on a steady path for a while, then show a sudden decline. It's hard to judge right now because of the marathon vet visits this week, it's going to take him a couple more days to come around from that.
This morning he laid out on the patio for a long time sniffing the air and watching the sun come up. Followed that with a big breakfast, a bunch of treats, and then pestering me endlessly for loving. A perfect start to the day by any dog's standards!
This loose poop has me a bit concerned, I hope it's not the chicken causing him a problem. He does have IBD and technically isn't supposed to have chicken, but it's how I keep him eating. As many of you may recall, HRH won't lower himself to eat beef. I wonder if he'd eat turkey, it might make a pretty good broth? Not really sure what else to try. 
I just am not convinced that the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis is correct, not that it matters really. The oncologist did say there was a "small" chance that it wasn't a sarcoma, although with spindle cells more than likely it is and because of the bleeding hemangiosarcoma was her best guess. Maybe I'm just in denial. He's in denial, LOL, doesn't believe there's a thing wrong with him!
Hoping everyone has a great weekend. HRH feels your love.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so glad Toby is having a good start to the day. I hope in a couple of days after resting from last week's marathon he experiences less mobility issues. I'd definitely try the turkey--hope it helps! As far as second guessing the hemangio and sarcoma diagnoses--I'd be doing the same thing. Since it's not advisable to go in and get a biopsy because of his age and physical condition- there will always be the question looming around in the back of your mind. I hope (and believe) you will just put the nagging questions aside and enjoy each and every day you share together, relishing his PITA days and discerning tastes! 

Give HRH a big ear rub from his fans in Dallas!:smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks so much for the good thoughts. I read and re-read this thread, and it just warms my heart and makes me smile (and cry) at all the love and support.... Maybe I'm just in denial. He's in denial, LOL, doesn't believe there's a thing wrong with him!
> Hoping everyone has a great weekend. HRH feels your love.


I'm so glad this thread is working! Love and support are what it's all about. 

Personally, I think the State of Denial is a lovely place.  We all know our dogs are not immortal, but as they get older there's a certain peace and joy in living as if they were. 

Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> This morning he laid out on the patio for a long time sniffing the air and watching the sun come up. Followed that with a big breakfast, a bunch of treats, and then pestering me endlessly for loving.


This made me smile and warmed my heart. I love him and I don't even know him. 

If that's a state of denial, well, deny your little heart out, Toby boy! Keep enjoying your life and all the love around you.

Barb, I'm so happy he's doing well. I love coming and reading your updates. I hope he keeps pestering you all day long.


----------



## Laurie

hotel4dogs said:


> Laurie, I wake every morning and look at Toby and think of Reno and wonder how he is doing.


Barb....Reno is doing well. Thank you for thinking of him with all that you`re going through with Toby. 

I think of Toby daily and hope he continues to enjoy many more beautiful mornings!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm surprised the Metro has not helped much, but everything takes longer to work with our seniors it seems. You could try instant oatmeal, worked wonders for Tucker. It proved to be much better than the rice, pumpkin or sweet potato in his case anyway. I just measured out the amounts of instant oatmeal and water and nuked it then let it cool. The metro works wonders for Fiona when she sneaks some bunny poop though :doh:

Ground chicken is pretty low in fat, maybe some chicken meatballs are in his future? Hugs to Toby and you.


----------



## paula bedard

Warms my heart to here that HRH is continuing to love life to it's fullest. Who wouldn't want the pampering that he's been getting?! You're an extraordinary pupster Mom. I hope he perks up a bit after he's rested up from his travels...my fingers are crossed.

I lost Sam so quickly after his diagnosis, that I've kinda attached myself to Toby's travails. I wish you weren't so far away, I know we all do...'cause we'd love to meet you and Mr Toby and give HRH a big hug. Do Tiny or Tito seem to understand anything is amiss with Toby?


----------



## caseypooh

I wish all of us could live on a golden island, what a happy and warm place that would be. Hugs to you Toby and a kiss right on your nose.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny and Tito do seem to sense something isn't right with Toby, who has always been my dominant dog.
The first 12 years of their lives together, Toby would hump Tiny pretty often until she'd get mad at him and snarl at him. Now Tiny is getting back at him relentlessly. She loves to get on top of his back when he's lying on the floor, and hump him. Doesn't care which end she humps, it's his head as often as it's his rear end. 
When he had the cone on, this made quite a comical picture because the cone was quite big compared to her legs. She'd straddle the cone and attempt to hump his head, and more often than not get caught and then roll off to one side. Silly old girl!
Tito just lies quietly by Toby, or sniffs his head and face and then licks his mouth. Tito has always deferred to Toby, and still does. He's my gentle soul.
I keep telling HRH he can't let the forum down, there are just too many people thinking of him, praying for him, and wishing us well!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Animals are just amazing, they can make you laugh and cry at the same time. ((HUGS))


----------



## Feldenak

Thinking of y'all today.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Toby is doing well. Thoughts and prayers continue for Toby!!!


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning Toby and Barb,

Thanks for the big grin this morning! Gotta say those images of Tiny will be with me for a while. & Tito's tenderness...

With all the Tito brags (well deserved brags) and Toby's decline, I forget about Tiny, though she's right there in your signature. She sounds like a fiesty girl.



> I keep telling HRH he can't let the forum down, there are just too many people thinking of him, praying for him, and wishing us well!


Continued thoughts, prayers, and well wishes for HRH...and a big bear hug from Maryland.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, denial is sometimes a great place to be - it allows living to take place sometimes 

Thoughts & hugs coming your way///



hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks so much for the good thoughts. I read and re-read this thread, and it just warms my heart and makes me smile (and cry) at all the love and support.
> Laurie, I wake every morning and look at Toby and think of Reno and wonder how he is doing.
> Toby is not showing any signs of decline, other than the mobility issues, which seem to get worse in bursts. He'll be on a steady path for a while, then show a sudden decline. It's hard to judge right now because of the marathon vet visits this week, it's going to take him a couple more days to come around from that.
> This morning he laid out on the patio for a long time sniffing the air and watching the sun come up. Followed that with a big breakfast, a bunch of treats, and then pestering me endlessly for loving. A perfect start to the day by any dog's standards!
> This loose poop has me a bit concerned, I hope it's not the chicken causing him a problem. He does have IBD and technically isn't supposed to have chicken, but it's how I keep him eating. As many of you may recall, HRH won't lower himself to eat beef. I wonder if he'd eat turkey, it might make a pretty good broth? Not really sure what else to try.
> I just am not convinced that the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis is correct, not that it matters really. The oncologist did say there was a "small" chance that it wasn't a sarcoma, although with spindle cells more than likely it is and because of the bleeding hemangiosarcoma was her best guess. Maybe I'm just in denial. He's in denial, LOL, doesn't believe there's a thing wrong with him!
> Hoping everyone has a great weekend. HRH feels your love.


----------



## coppers-mom

I remember the picture of Tito and Toby at the vet's when Toby was having his blood pressure checked. Pure love there indeed.:smooch:

Give HRH a hug and many smooches from me. I love him.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Keeping Toby, Tito, and you in my prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I made a comment to DH this morning that HRH seems so happy and content. DH said, "well why wouldn't he be!!! All he does is bark once and you go rushing over with a bowl of water, a handful of treats, and then lift him up so he doesn't even have to do that for himself"
HRH knows how to live


----------



## DNL2448

He finally has you trained! Way to go HRH!


----------



## Bob Dylan

That is what a GOOD MOMMY is all about, LOVE, LOVE and more LOVE!


----------



## paula bedard

Your last post made me smile! Keep it up HRH!!

I hope today's another good day for your happy crew.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I made a comment to DH this morning that HRH seems so happy and content. DH said, "well why wouldn't he be!!! All he does is bark once and you go rushing over with a bowl of water, a handful of treats, and then lift him up so he doesn't even have to do that for himself"
> HRH knows how to live


Congrats on mom's training Toby  

We train our dogs when they are young, but they train us when they get old.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Congrats on mom's training Toby
> 
> We train our dogs when they are young, but they train us when they get old.


I dunno....my Toby seemed to train us from his first day with us....and he's still training us!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> I dunno....my Toby seemed to train us from his first day with us....and he's still training us!!


This sounds more like my family. The dogs rule and we serve. On good days, they allow us to sit on their sofa.


----------



## paula bedard

Sending thoughts, prayers, and well wishes that today is another good day for HRH.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I would agree, some of us humans are very easy to train. I remember when Buddy would take me for a walk, sometimes we would go zig zag from one side of sidewalk to another crossing a street 3-4 times before I would realize that.
My prayers and thoughts are with you, big hug to Toby, wish you have a wonderful time.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in, hoping HRH has had a wonderful day, been a thorough PITA and kept you on your toes.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Sending good thoughts for you both. I know that I don't comment on this thread enough, but I think of you and Toby often. He is a special golden and he is so incredibly lucky to have you as "his" person.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Toby...hope you had another wonderful day!! Now, I have to ask what HRH stands for. Sorry if this is a dumb question but a lot of you refer to Toby as HRH and I can't figure it out. Thanks!!


----------



## paula bedard

Morning, Hope yesterday was a good day and that you both enjoyed a peaceful night's rest.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's not dumb at all! It stands for His Royal Highness!
Toby has always been a real "easy keeper" until he has gotten old and rather frail. Now he's quite the king of the house. He will only lower himself to eat certain things, prepared exactly to his liking. He stretches full out on the bedroom carpet directly under the ceiling fan and refuses to move from there. When he lifts his head off the floor and just rolls one eye at me to ask me "oh what in the world do you want now?" he is just so regal!
So he is HRH.
This heat is beating him (and everyone) up. It's already 84 degrees and humid, at 5 a.m. I know some of you have it a lot worse than we do, and I don't know how you survive. 




SandyK said:


> Checking in on Toby...hope you had another wonderful day!! Now, I have to ask what HRH stands for. Sorry if this is a dumb question but a lot of you refer to Toby as HRH and I can't figure it out. Thanks!!


----------



## caseypooh

Thank you so much, I was wondering what HRH was too! I can just see him now...he has all of us trained too and we are not even there!

I sure do hope we all get a break from this heat, even a few days would be so nice.

Hugs to HRH and to you


----------



## paula bedard

I hope the heat and humidity moves on quickly. It's been pretty bad here too, but we had storms pass through last night and it's a nice morning, so far. The humidity is the worst. I don't blame HRH for laying under the fan and rolling his eyes when he thinks you're going to make him move from his comfy spot. Ike's been sticking to the slate foyer inside and cement porch under the ceiling fan outside...and he usually loves the heat and will stretch out on the asphalt driveway, but the humidity is cramping his style too.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> It's not dumb at all! It stands for His Royal Highness!
> Toby has always been a real "easy keeper" until he has gotten old and rather frail. Now he's quite the king of the house. He will only lower himself to eat certain things, prepared exactly to his liking. He stretches full out on the bedroom carpet directly under the ceiling fan and refuses to move from there. When he lifts his head off the floor and just rolls one eye at me to ask me "oh what in the world do you want now?" he is just so regal!
> So he is HRH.
> This heat is beating him (and everyone) up. It's already 84 degrees and humid, at 5 a.m. I know some of you have it a lot worse than we do, and I don't know how you survive.


Big, big smooches to HRH.:--king:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts for HRH Toby this morning...


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking on Toby - hoping for another good day.
I really hope this heat breaks soon, so he can be a bit more comfortable. I don't blame him for parking himself under the fan. Smart boy!


----------



## Laurie

I was also wondering what HRH meant but just before I was going to ask..it hit me!!!!

Thinking of Toby today...hoping for another good peaceful week!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I hope HRH Toby has a wonderful day.


----------



## GoldenCamper

More good wishes for Toby :smooch: hope the heat breaks soon. Tucker used to do the same thing parking himself in the middle of the room in front of the a/c.


----------



## magiclover

Hi Toby, Jazz sends her love to you today!


----------



## ggdenny

Thinking of Toby and wanted to say hello.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sending lots of Hugs and Kisses to Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

This has not been a good day for the peons in the kingdom of Sir Toby.
At about 5:15 this morning I went into the bedroom to wake him and put him out before heading off to the pet hotel. Unfortunately, he was already awake and apparently DH didn't hear him fussing for help getting up so he could go outside, and he had pooped on the carpet (Toby, not DH, who is pretty well potty trained). Unfortunately, he tried to get up on his own, which means he ground it into not only the carpet but also his back end :yuck::yuck:.
So I had to take HRH outside, and hose off his back end. Quick basic clean up of the carpet, then off to the pet hotel. Back at 6:30, MAJOR clean-up of the carpet. 
Then time to mix HRH's breakfast, just so, or he won't eat it. I place it carefully on his elevated stand and stay there next to him so that if he starts to wobble he won't fall over. 
After he eats, I have to clean up his belly and spray it, he's got some staph infection on his belly. Prepare his injections (adequan and B12), give him those. Training morning with Tito, so I park HRH on his nice comfy dog bed under the ceiling fan in the great room, and off we go.
Come back in a couple of hours, and HRH is a bit distressed as he has pooped AGAIN (which is very unusual). So back outside to hose him off again, and now a major clean up of the dog bed and the area rug under it. :yuck::doh:
Off to the grocery store, because I need to buy boneless, skinless chicken thighs to cook as the add in for HRH's food, also need to buy diapers for him at night as he leaks a little urine overnight. 
Next stop the dollar store, where I buy some cheap flannel table cloths to put under HRH on the carpet *just in case*. Then another stop at the pet store to buy some puppy pads to put under HRH, on top of the table cloths. 
Back home, now I'm cooking his chicken thighs. Need to get them done before he starts looking for his dinner.....
Oh he has me trained, doesn't he?
His Royal Highness sleeping peacefully under the ceiling fan, awaiting dinner. He's on his new tablecloth, sheepskin rug, and puppy pad. Of course, it all works in theory, but he does get around pretty well when he wants to shift positions in his sleep and the chances of his keeping the "business end" where it belongs are slim, but heck, worth a try.


----------



## Bob Dylan

WOW, you sure can multi-task, I don't know how you do it. You are such a good Mom. Do you pass out when it is time for bed?

Toby looks very comfy, I hope his Poop problem will slow up or better yet stop!


----------



## Stretchdrive

He definately does have you trained!! You are so good to him


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you for the new picture of Toby, he looks very content  He is a very fortunate boy to have you for a mom.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Love the picture of Toby-he sure looks comfy. You are one busy and talented Mom!


----------



## DNL2448

He does look so comfy and relaxed. Sorry you had all the clean up issues, but hey, he's HRH! I think he is wearing that title well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

he sleeps the sleep of the totally relaxed king knowing his kingdom is totally under control!


----------



## paula bedard

Firstly, you're a Saint! Just reading your morning activities makes me tired, not to mention the rest of your day. Make sure to take a breath in there somewhere! 

Bless his royal head, Toby looks completely at peace...but why wouldn't he, he has you.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Toby is in my thoughts. He looks peaceful in that picture. I wish him peaceful days.


----------



## oakleysmommy

i would say you have quite the schedule and Toby has you trained hope he is doing better and thinking of you both...sleep well tonite!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
That picture melted my heart.
::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Sweet Girl

You are such an inspiration. You are SO good to him.

Hope Toby has a better night and day tomorrow. :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love the picture! Thinking of Toby and praying for better night.
God bless you Barb.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm pretty sure Toby has the best Mom ever. Sending good wishes for your boy.


----------



## hubbub

Today was a beautiful and shining example of love in it's truest form. Complete and absolute love. 

Thank you for sharing your day and the picture. 



hotel4dogs said:


> This has not been a good day for the peons in the kingdom of Sir Toby.....Oh he has me trained, doesn't he?...
> 
> ...His Royal Highness sleeping peacefully under the ceiling fan, awaiting dinner. He's on his new tablecloth, sheepskin rug, and puppy pad. Of course, it all works in theory, but he does get around pretty well when he wants to shift positions in his sleep and the chances of his keeping the "business end" where it belongs are slim, but heck, worth a try.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Ah, the joys of tending to the needs of elderly royalty. You are exhausted at the end of such a day, to say the least. And honored to have shared the day with HRH, who trusts your love without question.

It is so hard to see a truly royal being go through this stage. And such a delight to have them feel good enough to be a PITA!

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning, sending along thoughts and wishes for another peaceful day for Toby and a restful day for you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH is not pleased with me. He thinks I need to be able to control the big booming storms that crashed thru here last night and disturbed his royal rest. Both he and Tiny HATE storms....


----------



## paula bedard

Storms...sorry Toby, Mom can't control the weather no matter how hard she tries.

I've been lucky, neither of my guys have been bothered by storms. They'd actually sit outside with me and enjoy nature's display. I hope the storms are out of your area so you don't have to endure any more of them.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

That picture is just precious! He looks so sweet and peaceful, and perfectly content. 
I hope the storms are past you now and he can get some rest today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

heck with him, I"m the one who needs rest


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

I know how it is to have two dogs that are storm phobic-Smooch and Snobear were and my heart used to break especially for Smooch, because she would just shake.

I am sure that Toby and Tito are catching up on their rest today, but Poor Mom!

I am grateful to God, that Tucker and Tonka don't seem to be afraid of the storms at all.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I hope it cooled down some after the storms passed through. I had to cut our walk short last night with the lightning bolts began flashing through the sky. Fortunately all of my dogs have never minded loud noises of any kind.


----------



## goldensmum

Toby looks so comfortable there, wouldn't mind getting down with him myself and having a snooze. Hope the thunder there quickly goes away so that your boy can be happier. Sending hugs his way


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

That storm last night was a doozey! Sorry your kids kept you awake.

Thinking of you and the crew!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I also love that photo of a peaceful HRH! I can see why you are so tired--he does demand a lot from you in the royal tradition. 

Sir Tobyness of Texas said to send those big booming storms and cooler temperatures his way please! For once he isn't begging us for evening walks because it is so freaking hot outside! 

Barb- I noticed Toby's fur is growing back in really well from his summer "do"!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Both Toby and Tiny seemed to feel unusually good yesterday evening, I think it's because the heat/humidity finally broke and it was a rather pleasant night. It was in the mid-80's but the humidity was down to 90 percent, a big improvement, and I think it just made everyone feel better! The whole next week is supposed to be rather pleasant here, so hopefully that will renew everyone's spirits.
Now if Dallas would get some decent weather. I can't believe what you guys are dealing with.


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning, Glad to hear that things have cooled a bit, we have a bit of a reprieve here too. I agree, It'd be nice if those living under that heat dome could get a reprieve too...their weather is hellish, literally.

Hugs to HRH and the crew. I hope it's a good day for all.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Oh thank god you guys got a break from the heat and humidity, we did too. I hope those down south get a break also, I can't imagine.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad you guys got relief! Down here we are supposed to be used to the heat but this week's upper 100 daily highs, coupled with morning lows nearing 90 is really getting to me. This morning was particularly warm and humid. Usually in the summers we get lows in the 79-81 degree range....not this year! Anyway I digress--I'm glad the pups are feeling better, especially HRH Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Anne I think the only solution is for you and Sir Toby of Texas to come visit us, where the weather is supposed to be pleasant all next week.


----------



## paula bedard

Morning Barb, Hope the break in the weather holds for you. It's actually cool here this morning. First time in more than a month...and very welcome. Give HRH and the crew good morning rubs from the lady in Maryland. I'm still grinning thinking about Tiny's unladylike behavior...I hope she's giving Toby a break.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I really need to get/post a video of Tiny *bothering* Toby. She's a little vixen! At her age, I pretty much let her do whatever she wants.


----------



## paula bedard

I hope you do...and I'll try not to blush.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of Toby today...hoping he continues to have good days!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I really need to get/post a video of Tiny *bothering* Toby. She's a little vixen! _At her age, I pretty much let her do whatever she wants_.


:yes:

That sounds like the sort of "discipline" Copper got. As long as he was in no danger of hurting himself he got to do what he wanted too.

Big hugs and kisses to HRH, Tiny and Tito.:smooch:

I'm so glad the weather is improvong for you guys and hope you have a wonderful week.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I really need to get/post a video of Tiny *bothering* Toby. *She's a little vixen!* At her age, I pretty much let her do whatever she wants.


A friend affectionately called her golden "the little 5Lut" - whenever she was wrestling with other dogs, she would keep smashing her behind on their face or sit on their head. It was the funniest thing to watch. It stopped after she was spayed. 

I think the neighborhood is quieter since then too :

I'm glad you can see moments and giggle during this time.

edit - LOL! the board blocked my word! the 5 is a "S"


----------



## paula bedard

Sending along sweet dreams to Barb and the crew. I hope the weather continues to be pleasant...and you find time to video tape Lil' Miss Tiny doing her 'thang'.


----------



## magiclover

Good morning Toby. I hope you had a good night. Hugs and kisses! :smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Good morning to Barb and Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

When I am going thru Toby's morning routine, which is rather lengthy, I tell him all about everyone on the forum and how they all check on him, sending him good wishes, belly rubs, and so on. 
He doesn't have a clue what I'm babbling about, but he loves hearing it anyway! He just loves having all of his royal subjects check in with their well wishes for him.


----------



## DNL2448

Well than, I shall not fail HRH this morning. Good morning Your Royal Highness, how does thou feel this fine day?


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH has very limited sight, and wants me to be sure you were doing a proper courtsy when asking....



DNL2448 said:


> Well than, I shall not fail HRH this morning. Good morning Your Royal Highness, how does thou feel this fine day?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yes, HRH, I am bowing right now in front of my computer, while typing on my keyboard. Your royal subject, Sir Tobyness of Texas sends his greetings. He would like to arrange a Skype session to sniff rears and gaze upon your wonderful countenance!  Please tell your subject and slave Barb to contact Toby's slave and subject Anne to arrange.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Good afternoon, oh servant of Toby. Please convey my respects and good wishes to HRH Toby of Illinois. My own Golden rulers, Joker and Sunny, also send greetings and offers of sniffing and licking. 

Barb, I hope you're okay, too! :wavey:


----------



## DaisyGolden

Hope HRH is doing well today and so is his mom. We all love you Toby. Sailor and Jenny send sniffs and licks.


----------



## Karen519

*Hrh*

HRH

I'm bowing as much as I CAN.


----------



## hotel4dogs

you guys crack me up! Thanks for all the grins! HRH is sleeping under his royal ceiling fan, but when he wakes I will pass along your regards!


----------



## goldensmum

Of course Toby knows what you are "babbling about" , hope he has a good day and sending some hugs his way


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It's just me bowing, what else to say, you took over my heart. I have to be honest not so much was left, the most of my heart was gone with my boy. Sending you kisses and hugs, and huge thanks to your mom for taking a such good care of you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is so honored to own even a tiny sliver of your heart.


----------



## coppers-mom

Well then.
HRH slave might need some chapstick after passing on my love and good wishes.
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

and a belly rub too.

Then give Tiny and Tito some kisses so they don't feel left out.
Hoot- did you know that "You are limited to using 100 images in your message"? I had 204 - I'll have to save some kisses for later.


----------



## coppers-mom

More love and good wishes for all of you today.


----------



## paula bedard

Just catching up after a busy weekend. Hope HRH is continuing to enjoy better weather and is continuing to feel well. Please tell his Royalness that I'm bowing from afar and keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## magiclover

I hope you are well and spoiled today Toby. We love you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH is not pleased with me today. I started his shave-down. I've been waiting for the really hot weather to pass, but also wanted to get it done before we start getting cool nights. So....his back legs are shaved, half of his belly, and his butt. Poor guy looks about as silly as can be. But the mange has been kicking up, I need to get to his skin with some benzoyl peroxide. Also, he has a nasty rash on his belly which I have been assuming is staph, but now am thinking it's probably yeast. I put some Butt Paste on it, but don't think that's going to be enough. Might have to go buy some diaper rash cream for yeast rashes. Poor Toby, it's always something. 
I'd post a photo of him half shaved, but he'd be humiliated so I'd better not!


----------



## GoldensGirl

So sorry the mange and rash are problems. Sometimes good servants displease their royal masters. On some level, HRH Toby knows you're doing what he needs, even if it isn't what he wants.

Hoping he is a thorough PITA tomorrow!


----------



## hotel4dogs

The rash is particularly nasty looking, I'm sure that having the fur gone will help us keep him cleaner and dryer there. He leaks a little urine sometimes when he's lying down, and I think that's the biggest part of the problem. The hair catches it, it's hard to get him totally clean, and then he stays damp. 
I may do his front legs today if I have time. I have to do it in small bits because he gets tired of me messing with him and then he refuses to cooperate ! He looks especially funny when all 4 legs are done, he looks like he's wearing a coat.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Aww Toby looks handsome no matter what you do to his coat 

I hope his rash and mange clear up,


----------



## Dallas Gold

aaah, poor Toby. I hope he feels better once he's shaved and his rash is gone. Would it help to apply some OTC yeast infection cream directly to the rash or perhaps Arcane's mixture for the ears?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I"m thinking diaper rash ointment for yeast? It's in the diaper area!!


----------



## goldensmum

Poor boy, but at the end of the day it doesn't matter what Toby looks like as long as he is happy and comfortable - although I don;t think he would like to see his photo put out for all to see


----------



## paula bedard

I'm sorry there is no break for HRH and you. Hopefully the diaper rash ointment will take quick care of the rash. At least the weather is better...and hopefully it stays that way for a while.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope HRH's skin clears up and he feels better.
He is adorable and handsome no matter what his servant does for him.


----------



## Laurie

Hoping Toby is feeling better with his new do!!!! Have a wonderful, peaceful day Toby.....


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ........ Poor guy looks about as silly as can be. ...!


 
How DARE you talk about HRH that way! Tell him his Aunt Mary is looking out for him.


----------



## BeauShel

Hope the diaper cream starts to make HRH Toby feel better. It does matter if he is shaved or not he is always handsome in our eyes.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> aaah, poor Toby. I hope he feels better once he's shaved and his rash is gone. Would it help to apply some OTC yeast infection cream directly to the rash or perhaps Arcane's mixture for the ears?


I'm so sorry that HRH is enduring yet another discomfort. He's such an amazing guy, to put up with all of this.

What about the all purpose yellow Listerine that PointGold swears by? We know from observation that it doesn't make a dog flinch when applied to a sore spot.

Or that other all-purpose remedy, Gold Bond powder?


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Yes, I don't think Toby would like you posting embarrassing photos of him.  (Even though I'm sure he's still a beautiful boy - shaved or not!)

I hope you can find some ointment that will get rid of that rash.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is HRH Toby of Illinois? Sir Tobyness of Texas sends his humble greetings!


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
to HRH and you too.


----------



## paula bedard

Good Morning from Maryland!
Hope today is a good day for HRH and the crew.
Ike and I send lots of happy thoughts, good wishes, unending prayer, and belly rubs!


----------



## hotel4dogs

My husband and I both commented yesterday that HRH had the best day that he has had in literally MONTHS. The only thing we can attribute it to is the lovely weather, hopefully the lower temps. and humidity will continue and he will continue to feel well. He was moving around quite well yesterday, and was awake almost all day. Normally he sleeps most of the day.
Today, so far, is another good day. We finally caught him letting himself out the back door!! We've been trying to figure this one out. We have a screen door that leads to the patio, and there's one step down. He frequently needs help with that step, plus you have to hold the door really wide open for him. 
Twice before we've found him out on the patio and didn't know how he got out there. This morning we saw him. He went to the screen door, nudged it open with his head (the door doesn't latch well). Gave it a big SHOVE with his head so it swung open, then bunny hopped down the step. And there he was, standing on the patio, just as proud of himself as he could be.
I'm so pleased with how he felt yesterday, and seems to feel today!


----------



## Dreammom

Goooo Toby! I am so glad he is having good days again...


----------



## DNL2448

Awesome report! Such an ingenious boy! Keep it up Toby.


----------



## Laurie

Great to hear that Toby is having some good days!!!! Sending many good thoughts to Toby and praying for many more of these types of days.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Such good news! I'm sure I don't have to tell you this, but treasure these days! I think of you so often and send prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

:--big_grin::--big_grin:I do believe my Barkley is channeling through HRH Toby with the door nudging/opening. Barkley was the world's best canine door opener, so much we ended up installing some locks on interior doors! 

:--king:To HRH--Good Boy!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

What a heart warming update  Tucker is probably channeling energy his also. Doors where not much of an obstacle for him, especially when his food was on the other side.


----------



## hotel4dogs

wishing the same for sweet Reno!



Laurie said:


> Great to hear that Toby is having some good days!!!! Sending many good thoughts to Toby and praying for many more of these types of days.


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee:
Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana:
HRH's feeling good made my day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Teresa, I always feel like a big part of Copper lives on in Toby. When I look at him smiling at me, I think of Copper.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so glad to see that Toby is happy and well today. I pray he has many more days like this.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

ahhh, glad that HRH is enjoying this beautiful weather as much as Crabby Mary is! Isn't it amazing how they figure out how to get where they want to, such as Toby sneaking through the doorway. I love it, he's go spunk!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the lovely news. I am so glad to hear that HRH Toby is showing you who is really in command of the situation and exactly who controls where he will be. Assertions of independence may be inconvenient, but they are such wonderful proof of will to live and live well!

Please give HRH a hug for me and doggie kisses from Joker and Sunny.

Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH just came back in from a joyous jog around the yard in his royal chariot. He was just clipping around tonight, in fact, he rammed into DH from behind and almost took him out, lol. It's a lovely evening here, we were enjoying having everyone out in the yard until some nasty wasp stung poor Tiny and we had to bring everyone in so we could take revenge on the wasp nest with some spray. Poor Tiny, although she seems to be quite fine.


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see "HRH" is doing well. Here's to many more!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> HRH just came back in from a joyous jog around the yard in his royal chariot. He was just clipping around tonight, in fact, he rammed into DH from behind and almost took him out, lol. It's a lovely evening here, we were enjoying having everyone out in the yard until some nasty wasp stung poor Tiny and we had to bring everyone in so we could take revenge on the wasp nest with some spray. Poor Tiny, although she seems to be quite fine.


Dear :--king:Toby: :--big_grin::--big_grin:Keep on 'ramming! 

Dear Tiny, so sorry that nasty wasp got you and hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## GoldensGirl

What lovely news! It's so good to hear that HRH is having fun! You made my day! :appl::appl::appl:

Having a break in the heat is such good news. We sat outside for a couple of hours last night, something we haven't been able to do in several weeks. I love the long days of summer and hate to see them getting shorter, but the extreme heat this summer has spoiled a lot of the fun.


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby and Copper had a very similar smile.

I am so glad HRH went trucking around the yard and had such a good day.
More hoorays! and kisses from me.:smooch:

I hope Tiny's sting didn't cause a problem for her.


----------



## paula bedard

So good to hear that HRH had a great day yesterday! I hope today is another great day. Sorry Tiny got stung by a wasp. We disturbed a nest of ground bees last weekend and they came after us, Ike too. They stung hubby numerous times, got Ike twice, but I survived with only 1 sting. NOT FUN! Ike was fine too, thankfully. I gave him some benadryl, just in case, but he didn't seem to have any lingering effects.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's what we learn from our goldens, what is a life made of, to appreciate little things you never noticed before. I am so glad Toby has good time. He should be proud of himself as you are watching him. Praying for good days to last forever.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope it is cooler there and you are all having a good day.
More kisses and hugs for your crew.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think that HRH does not like having Tito get so much attention! Poor Tito is hobbling around on 3 legs, and of course giving me the totally pathetic look that goldens are so good at, so I'm lavishing all kinds of attention and affection on the poor boy. HRH is not pleased. He keeps barking for me to come get him up, then he stands very determinedly between me and Tito.....
I have 3 "special needs" dogs right now. Toby of course, Tiny is limping on a back leg right now, which she does on and off, and Tito is on 3 legs. This place is like a nursing home for dogs.


----------



## AlanK

You are on my list to be nominated for sainthood

Sorry things are so hectic. Hope it all settles down !


----------



## caseypooh

So glad to hear Toby is doing well, you are on my list for sainthood too. I know you have a lot going on...but you are so loved. We need to clone you so HRH can have you all to himself.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It is a very fine thing that HRH feels good enough to be jealous and to assert his royal prerogatives! Even though it makes him a thorough PITA for you. 

Tito is probably capable of a cut-off maneuver of his own when he is of a mind.

I hope the trio of invalids are not too hard on you tonight and tomorrow. AlanK is right: You are clearly a saint, not to mention a well trained servant of canine royalty. :You_Rock_


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

These are the people like Barb, who make the world moves in positive direction and give you a hope for the future.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was once told I had the face of a saint....a Saint Bernard!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I was once told I had the face of a saint....a Saint Bernard!!!


:no::no::no:

I believe your name is "Saint (or Santa) Barbara of Illinois, humble servant of canine royalty".

I'm sorry you are dealing with canine jealousy on top of all that hobbling.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It sounds like good time to change from "hotel4dogs" to "nursinghome4dogs".
I couldn't resist, just love your sense of humor.


----------



## goldensmum

Had to laugh at Toby nearly taking your DH out (apoligies to DH), but good to hear that Toby was feeling good.

Hope Tito & Tiny are ok now, sending everyone hugs


----------



## hotel4dogs

hahahaha, that cracked me up!
On a somber note, however, we've had the pet hotel open for 11-1/2 years now. Not too many of our original customers (meaning the dogs) are still living. When they come in, it's so sad to see them old and frail, a lot of them sick, some with cancer, etc., and to remember how they romped and played when they first came. It's a really bad part of this business.




Buddy's mom forever said:


> It sounds like good time to change
> 
> from "hotel4dogs" to "nursinghome4dogs".
> I couldn't resist, just love your sense of humor.


----------



## Laurie

Hoping for a good day for Toby (and Tito) !!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I thought I posted yesterday but guess it didn't take. Glad to here HRH was zipping around in his chariot. Sorry Tiny got stung and limps now and then...and that Tito is limping too. You have your hands full alright!


----------



## Feldenak

We've been busy packing and getting ready to move and thus, my absence from this site. Just know, that we're continuing to think of you and and Toby, even if I can't post as frequently until we complete our move.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> hahahaha, that cracked me up!
> On a somber note, however, we've had the pet hotel open for 11-1/2 years now. Not too many of our original customers (meaning the dogs) are still living. When they come in, it's so sad to see them old and frail, a lot of them sick, some with cancer, etc., and to remember how they romped and played when they first came. It's a really bad part of this business.


Living all my life with animals, I have watched this cycle of life many times. Someone (Garrison Keillor?) observes that life is only five dogs long. I cheat by having multiple dogs at once. 

I think the dogs share their sadly short lifespans with me for many reasons, not least of them so that I have their examples of grace and courage to learn from.

But more likely because they know a sucker...er... good servant... when they see one. 

I hope your ailing trio of dogs have had a good day and that HRH Toby hasn't been too hard on you.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you all have a very good day today.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Laurie

Hoping Toby and the others are having a good day!!!


----------



## paula bedard

I'm just catching up after being away for a few days. So sorry to hear that all 3 are in need of Mom's nursing care now. Huge hugs all around.

Sainthood/St Bernard; funny! I'm saving this one.

I hope all are feeling better today so you can get back to doting soley on HRH...as per HRH's desire.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

You and the three boys are in my prayers.
What is the name of your Pet Motel and Location in Illinois and I will put in a word for you with the people in our development that have pets!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Karen, it's The Pawmer House Pet Hotel (www.pawmerhouse.com). We only take GOOD dogs, LOL.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> hahahaha, that cracked me up
> On a somber note, however, we've had the pet hotel open for 11-1/2 years now. Not too many of our original customers (meaning the dogs) are still living. When they come in, it's so sad to see them old and frail, a lot of them sick, some with cancer, etc., and to remember how they romped and played when they first came. It's a really bad part of this business.


Makes me sad too. I think we've been coming to your place for about ten years. I don't remember how old Tess was when we first brought her. It has to be hard for you getting to know all the dogs, loving all the dogs and watching them age, and to hear that they have passed away.


----------



## my4goldens

Karen519 said:


> Barb
> 
> You and the three boys are in my prayers.
> What is the name of your Pet Motel and Location in Illinois and I will put in a word for you with the people in our development that have pets!!


Best place in the world for my dogs to go to. I've been taking my dogs to Barb's for I think about 10 years. If Barb can't take them cause she is full, we don't go anywhere. I don't trust anyone else, even my kids, to take care of my dogs, especially now that they are getting old. I know she treats them like her own, and they love going to her place.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Donna !!
Tess was six months old when you first came out with her. She was very special, and I miss her terribly when your other guys are here.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Donna !!
> Tess was six months old when you first came out with her. She was very special, and I miss her terribly when your other guys are here.


I miss her terribly too. It will be four months on the 20th that she died. And I still tear up thinking about her. I thought it would be easier by now. I follow your Toby's thread, you are such a good doggie mommy. But I hate what you are facing with him, even though you think you are prepared, the pain just knocks you down. He is a grand dog, as is your Tiny and Tito too. God bless them all.


----------



## magiclover

hotel4dogs said:


> Karen, it's The Pawmer House Pet Hotel (www.pawmerhouse.com). We only take GOOD dogs, LOL.


I wish we had something so wonderful up by me in the northern suburbs!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think Barb needs to open a Dallas branch, and she can commute down here during the Chicago winters and go back when it is hotter 'n heck here during the summers.


----------



## Game Boy

Hope it turns out to be nothing.. Keep us posted.


----------



## walexk

magiclover said:


> I wish we had something so wonderful up by me in the northern suburbs!


I know you just moved back to the states but what northern suburb are you in?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Magiclover, do tell us what northern suburb you are in. I know of a kennel north of Rockford into Wisconsin. Barb knows the owners, too.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

By the way, how is our Royal Highness doing? I hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I feel really bad because I had to move HRH's acupuncture appointment from this week into next week. I can tell he needs a treatment, it was scheduled for tomorrow. Tito and Tiny both had vet appointments today, but I had to change theirs to tomorrow because I had to take my mom to the doctor today for her shingles...so I had to change Toby's to next week. I need a score card to keep track of who needs to be where, when...
Anyway, HRH is loving this weather. I even have to cover him at night now that he's shaved, he gets chilly!


----------



## caseypooh

I know about that score card, it gets tougher when a parent gets older. So happy to hear HRH is doing ok though, next week will be here soon.


----------



## coppers-mom

my4goldens said:


> Best place in the world for my dogs to go to. I've been taking my dogs to Barb's for I think about 10 years. If Barb can't take them cause she is full, we don't go anywhere. I don't trust anyone else, even my kids, to take care of my dogs, especially now that they are getting old. _I know she treats them like her own_, and they love going to her place.


Can't be any better treatment than that.
Please pass my love and good wishes and many kisses on to HRH.:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

:kiss::heartbeat to :--king:

and tiny and tito too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey guys,
How's life treating you this weekend?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just the normal 3 ring circus around here.
If there was any doubt in my mind that the acupuncture treatments help Toby, this week has removed it. I had to reschedule his apointment, delaying it a week, and I really see the difference in a variety of ways. I feel bad, but it had to be. I also got a call from the acupuncture vet, she has taken a different job at a clinic too far from us, so now there's that. Sheesh.
Tiny is still her sassy self. She started her sam-E and milk thistle supplements this week, so hopefully that will bring down her liver enzymes. 
Tito's foot looks better today than it has since he hurt it, so I have my fingers crossed that by Monday it will have closed up and stopped oozing and we can forget the surgery. He is bored, bored, bored. I let him run in the yard a bit before it started to storm, it's the first time in 10 days he's been allowed to run, and he was so joyous! Checked his foot after he ran around and it didn't seem to do any harm.
Just had monster storms blow thru here, now I have to re-set about 20 clocks, LOL.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## my4goldens

the storms were pretty wicked. Not a lot of wind, which was good, but plenty of thunder, lightning and rain. We didn't lose power, though, but did lose the satellite dish. See you tuesday !


----------



## hotel4dogs

we lost power very briefly...just enought to mess up all the clocks!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sounds like you all are in a "holding pattern", best wishes.....


----------



## DaisyGolden

hotel4dogs said:


> we lost power very briefly...just enought to mess up all the clocks!


You don't realize how many clocks you have until the stupid power goes out and then you have to reset them all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

a person with one clock knows exactly what time it is, anyone with more than one is never sure


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry your acupuncture vet is moving to a distant clinic. Drats. Is there anyone else you can try for Toby?

I'll keep fingers crossed about Tito's foot and hope you can cancel the surgery. 

Hope the supps help Tiny's enzyme levels.

Send the cool weather down, but keep the storms. We experienced 2 power surges yesterday that cut off various things in our house like my air purifier to help with the paint smells from the repairs. Ugh. Oh, and it was 107 for the past two days. 

I hope your Mom is getting some relief too....


----------



## GoldenCamper

I hope you can find another acupuncture vet for Toby :crossfing I believe the milk thistle will really help Tiny, I know it did for Tucker. Hope Tito's foot gets better too!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just dropping by to check on your trio. In case it's helpful, here's a pointer to a searchable directory of certified veterinary accupuncturists: The American Academy of Veterinary Acupuncture, IVAS affiliate, veterinary equine pet and large animal acupuncture and traditional chinese medicine, continuing education in veterinary acupuncture, and provide leadership and resources for veterinary T.


----------



## DNL2448

How's the crew doing today???


----------



## Laurie

I haven't been around much lately (so many other things to do)....just checking in on Toby as well as Tito and Tiny. Hopefully they're all having a good week!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH is having a very tough day today with mobility. I was pretty much beside myself, it's the worst I've seen him in a while. 
When I commented on it to my daughter, she said, "Oh, you should have seen him yesterday! He was RUNNING out in the yard!!" 
NOW I know why he's having a bad day today. Sheeesh.
It's been raining here all day, so I gave each of them a nice big marrow bone to keep them occupied for a while. Followed by a metronidazole for Toby, just in case!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> HRH is having a very tough day today with mobility. I was pretty much beside myself, it's the worst I've seen him in a while.
> When I commented on it to my daughter, she said, "Oh, you should have seen him yesterday! He was RUNNING out in the yard!!"
> NOW I know why he's having a bad day today. Sheeesh.
> It's been raining here all day, so I gave each of them a nice big marrow bone to keep them occupied for a while. Followed by a metronidazole for Toby, just in case!


I got a call from the hubby while I was at the dentist. He just flew in from Phoenix to Chicago on his way somewhere else and he said it was really storming and extremely bumpy and rough on approach to O'hare...it must be bad because he doesn't usually comment on nasty weather because he knows I worry about it. 

I hope HRH feels better tomorrow, after a day of frolicking, followed by a day of feasting.


----------



## hotel4dogs

If your hubby spends a few hours in Chicago, you should let me know. Tito and I will meet him at O'hare


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

I know what you mean about the rain-it's pouring here in Woodridge!!
Hugs to Toby and Tito!


----------



## DNL2448

Toby, see what happens with royalty tries to do the perimeter check of the castle? You should leave that work to the royal subjects. Your duty is to survey your domain and chewith the bone of marrow. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> If your hubby spends a few hours in Chicago, you should let me know. Tito and I will meet him at O'hare


That would be so much fun to meet! I tell you what, they have so many flights between DFW and Chicago I'd be willing to take an early flight one day, meet you for lunch, and then fly home--we can pick a day when neither of us have dog responsibilities and the weather is nice!


----------



## caseypooh

I bet Toby had a lot fun though  So happy to hear he is ok.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on your trio. Hope everything is going ok.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh that would be SOOOO awesome!!! Will send PM!



Dallas Gold said:


> That would be so much fun to meet! I tell you what, they have so many flights between DFW and Chicago I'd be willing to take an early flight one day, meet you for lunch, and then fly home--we can pick a day when neither of us have dog responsibilities and the weather is nice!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Sweetness is doing well and Tiny and Tito too.
Big hugs and kisses to you and your crew.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of your "T" crew today....hope Toby is still doing well!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

BARBARA

Hoping you, Tito, and Toby are doing good!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for thinking of us. We remain "status quo" here. Toby has his good days and his bad ones, today seems to be a bad one (mobility), but he's just as happy as can be, so I take and enjoy that for as long as I have it!


----------



## my4goldens

Glad Toby is holding his own. Good for him. Rusty seems to be holding his own too. We took his collar off to take any pressure off his throat and got him a harness to use when he goes anywhere. And its not as if he can go anywhere fast, although the day he got out of the yard and got stuck in the hole, he had to travel quite a distance. He is still kind of huffy today, this morning I was outside with them all and he tried to bark, kind of sounded like a seal, so I think you are right, I think he does have that laryngeal paralysis thing along with whatever is going on in his lungs. But he seems to be happy and still eating. Darn, I hate watching these dogs get old.


----------



## PrincessDi

Haven't had much time to get on and can't tell you how happy I am to read that Toby hasn't changed much! Keeping you, Toby and your whole crew in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see you have a "status quo" about your crew. This is good!! Thoughts and prayers continue for Toby!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking in on Toby. So glad to hear that he's hanging in there!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in on you and your Golden trio. Sometimes "hanging in" is as good as it gets. 

Holding you and your fur-kids - especially Toby - in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## magiclover

Still love to hear good things about Toby! Kisses!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I sure wish they made some sort of a brace for dogs with bad back ends. HRH is really having a rough time with his mobility. I'm sure some of it is our weather, it was close to 100 and humid yesterday, and supposed to be the same today. That doesn't help.
The mange is looking kinda nasty right now (his hair is thin and skin is dark on his legs), too. But I've been trying to keep him off the ivermectin as much as possible because he feels so much better without it.
Other than that, he is feeling really well. My daughter made the comment the other day that a few months ago I was mentally saying goodbye to him, and if anything, he's doing better, not worse, than he was back then. He's been alert, pesty, perky, and eating really well. 
The tumor on his front leg is definitely bigger, but still doesn't seem to bother him. It's about the size of a golf ball now, maybe a tad bigger than that. The one on his back end doesn't seem to have changed in size, so that's good, that's the one we're especially concerned about.
Tiny has a new thing, she's licking her front paws. Has a bald spot on one now, and the other thinned out. I'm spraying it with "yuck", which is the only thing I've ever found that keeps dogs from licking/chewing. No idea what's up with that...allergies? If so, it would be the first time. Seems weird for them to show up at 14-1/2!
Happy Labor Day weekend to everyone, hope everyone finds something fun or at least relaxing to do! (busy here at the pet hotel...)


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad that Toby is doing better. Saying goodbye mentally is a familiar process... a way of bracing for what is to come. Having been there several times over the years, I'm not sure whether it has really helped, or just lessened the joy of the time we had. Anyway, it's good that Toby is still a PITA. 

Joker is a foot-licker, too. I don't understand what causes it. Our vet seems to think it is just a quirk.

Happy weekend!
Lucy


----------



## lgnutah

Hey, I am beginning to feel like I am running not a pet hotel, but a pet hospital. I have two older cats (11 and at least 15 years) one with kidney failure the other with an external fixator. Both of them have "digestive issues" shall we call it, so cleanups of stuff coming out either end are a daily do.
Now I am beginning to wonder if Brooks is not only having thyroid trouble, but also if there is something else (diabetes?). 
I am a real regular at the vets these days.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, Cheryl, I feel like I have hospice for pets going here, both here and at the pet hotel. 
I lost my cat recently. Tiny and Toby are both, well, ancient.
I have some really, really old dogs/cats at the pet hotel this weekend, some of them original customers (we've been open almost 12 years) who need lots of special care, too.
But we do what we have to, don't we? 
Hope Brooks is okay!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good to hear about Toby holding his own, but hopefully the hot and humid weather will go away soon (here too). I'm not sure what to think about Tiny's paw licking other than they sometimes do it to self-soothe over a pain somewhere else. Maybe something else is bugging her? 

I can certainly empathize with being a "regular" at the vets. Gosh, it's been exactly 30 days since we've been to toby's regular vet...but in that time we went to his ophthalmologist twice. The 30 days away from his regular vet is a new record. Hoping we keep extending it, though I noticed his ears had a little brown gunk in them this a.m.--cleaned immediately and hope it's not the start of an ear infection. Toby doesn't usually have an ear issue so it was a surprise to see the stuff in there. I do need to visit his regular vet to pick up some prescription food for his post-surgical dining.. but I think I'll keep him home. I don't want him getting ideas on how to get back there to "visit". :no:


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, Cheryl, I feel like I have hospice for pets going here, both here and at the pet hotel.
> I lost my cat recently. Tiny and Toby are both, well, ancient.
> I have some really, really old dogs/cats at the pet hotel this weekend, some of them original customers (we've been open almost 12 years) who need lots of special care, too.
> But we do what we have to, don't we?
> Hope Brooks is okay!!


Barb,

Didn't know you lost your cat. So sorry. It is so darn hot out, hope this weather breaks soon. Rusty can't bear to be outside for longer than a few seconds. Takes him a long time to recover from the stupid heat. Hope Toby, Tiny and Tito are all well.


----------



## paula bedard

Checking back in, finally. I was on vacation when the earthquake hit and then Irene visited...

Glad to be back and read that Toby is still hanging in there. I'm sorry to hear about your cat. My daughter lost her old Kitty recently and I definitely felt Kitty's absence when we visited week before last. I think Ike was looking for her, as he kept going to the areas of the house she used to frequent and sniffing for long periods of time. I think he missed her.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad HRH is pesky, pesty and feeling well.::smooch::smooch: I don't know why tiny is licking her paws. Copper used to do that, but it generally meant there was an underlying irritation.

A friend called me at work about 5:15pm yesterday. Her senior horse has had some hoof issues and pain so he has been being stalled.
His respiration was way up and labored. I told her to start hosing him off and I'd be there as soon as possible - 45 minutes at least though due to distance.
She did get in touch with a vet finally (hard to do with a horse vet after hours) and he told her the same thing. _Incipient heat stroke_. Surprisingly he also told her to give him 2 dark beers to start him sweating.
Electrolytes, MY beers and hosing got his temp down and he is fine.
I guess a stall can get at hot as a car if there is no fan.

Take care in the heat - of your crew and yourself. Due to the horse's pain she didn't realize he had overheated to the point of not sweating and this was a sign of a completely different problem.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is not easy to see them getting old, as all we are, put all worries on side and enjoy the moment.
A month ago you posted this picture of Toby, I am so attached to it. I feel peacefulnes radiating from this photo, I saved it and get back to it every time when I am not in peace.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you, what a beautiful thing to say. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is not easy to see them getting old, as all we are, put all worries on side and enjoy the moment.
> A month ago you posted this picture of Toby, I am so attached to it. I feel peacefulnes radiating from this photo, I saved it and get back to it every time when I am not in peace.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Glad other than the mobility issues Toby is doing well. Has Tiny had her thyroid levels checked lately? 

Have a great weekend! There is a lot of Kennel Cough/canine influenza being reported in my area so I slept in today rather than head out to an agility trial and probably will do the same on Monday - Faelan will never start his agility titles at this rate LOL but with an older dog and a girlie who should be going into season soon, I figure better safe than sorry.


----------



## paula bedard

Morning,
Hope everyone had a restful night.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is HRH doing today? We are getting the cold front down here so I hope it's cooled the Chicago area already and Toby is out running around in his chariot enjoying the day.


----------



## coppers-mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is not easy to see them getting old, as all we are, put all worries on side and enjoy the moment.
> A month ago you posted this picture of Toby, I am so attached to it. I feel peacefulnes radiating from this photo, I saved it and get back to it every time when I am not in peace.


Absolutely adorable. That is one content and oh so sweet boy.:smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi

Love that photo as well. What a beautiful sugar golden boy! He reminds me of my boy Max! Bless you for all the love and care that you have for that sweet boy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in, hoping it has been a good day. I love the photo of Toby, too! As someone I love has pointed out, getting old seems so hard - until we consider the alternatives.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in...glad to see Toby is still giving orders! Hope Tiny stops licking. Hopefully after a busy weekend you will be able to relax and enjoy time with your own animals. Sorry to read about your cat. Take care!! Thoughts and prayers continue for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

hmmmm.....I think Toby has a little blood in his urine. Not sure, I collected a little but didn't see any, but it seems like when he's leaking on his bed it might be a little tinged with blood? 
This is of grave concern because it's something the vets and oncologist kept asking me about with the mass back there. Several times I was asked, "no blood in his urine??". 
He has had one UTI in his life, about 2 years ago. Even if it's that, we have a problem because of his issues with all antibiotics except (hopefully) simplecef, which isn't really a drug of choice for a UTI.
Tiny has a vet appointment a week from today for a recheck of her liver values. I'm thinking that as long as the possible blood doesn't get any worse between now and then, I'll just bring a urine specimen in with me when we go. It's hard to take Toby if I don't really need to, and he has an appointment with the acupuncture vet 2 days later, so I could always just bring her the specimen.
A bit of worry here.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> hmmmm.....I think Toby has a little blood in his urine. Not sure, I collected a little but didn't see any, but it seems like when he's leaking on his bed it might be a little tinged with blood?
> This is of grave concern because it's something the vets and oncologist kept asking me about with the mass back there. Several times I was asked, "no blood in his urine??".
> He has had one UTI in his life, about 2 years ago. Even if it's that, we have a problem because of his issues with all antibiotics except (hopefully) simplecef, which isn't really a drug of choice for a UTI.
> Tiny has a vet appointment a week from today for a recheck of her liver values. I'm thinking that as long as the possible blood doesn't get any worse between now and then, I'll just bring a urine specimen in with me when we go. It's hard to take Toby if I don't really need to, and he has an appointment with the acupuncture vet 2 days later, so I could always just bring her the specimen.
> A bit of worry here.


Shoot, that's very worrisome...so sorry to hear this news about Toby.  I'd definitely take in a sterile sample (the old ladle and syringe technique) if you can just to be on the safe side. How far away is the regular vet and would they be willing to test a sample right away without seeing him? That way you might get an answer on any type of infection sooner and possibly get him some relief if he does have an infection. Is he on the simplecef now for anything else?


----------



## coppers-mom

I sure hope it is something that can be handled.:crossfing
:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

My vet is about an hour away....that's why I"m thinking I'll wait until Tiny goes in next tuesday. I'm not even sure if there's blood, but I suspect so.
No, he's been off the simplicef since the bleeding incident which prompted this thread. I'm a bit nervous putting him back on it, in case it was a reaction to the drug, but if he's got an infection I guess I'll have no choice. 
He seems to feel just fine, so that's good.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> My vet is about an hour away....that's why I"m thinking I'll wait until Tiny goes in next tuesday. I'm not even sure if there's blood, but I suspect so.
> No, he's been off the simplicef since the bleeding incident which prompted this thread. I'm a bit nervous putting him back on it, in case it was a reaction to the drug, but if he's got an infection I guess I'll have no choice.
> He seems to feel just fine, so that's good.


I hope it isn't blood. I guess there is little chance he ate something like beets or pomegranite that tends to turn urine red/pink in people. I'm just trying to brainstorm if there is something he could have ingested that might cause the reddish colors. At least he seems to feel fine. I think I'm going to worry right along with you now until you get it checked out.


----------



## DNL2448

Well dog-gone-it, I was hoping we would hear more adventures of HRH, but instead we get this new worry. I'll be keeping you, Toby and Tiny in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll do a little worrying too so you ladies don't have to feel so alone.

I sure was/am happy to read "_He seems to feel just fine_".:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

I hope the other two furbaby sweethearts are doing well.:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words and support. I'm hoping it's just a simple UTI, something easily treated. 
He was outside a little while ago, doing the frankenstein walk around the front yard, it's the best I've seen him walk in several days. Must be our cool, lovely weather! He walked around my car twice (trying to see if he was going to get to go somewhere!) without falling over!


----------



## Laurie

I haven't been on the Forum much lately but just wanted to let you know that I think of Toby each and every day....hoping he's still being a PITA. I sure hope the presence of blood is nothing more than a UTI. 

Sending pawsitive thoughts to Toby!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping Toby in my prayers. And that it is not blood in his urine. My heart goes out to you with all your pups. So sorry about your kitty.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the kind words and support. I'm hoping it's just a simple UTI, something easily treated.
> He was outside a little while ago, *doing the frankenstein walk *around the front yard, it's the best I've seen him walk in several days. Must be our cool, lovely weather! He walked around my car twice (trying to see if he was going to get to go somewhere!) without falling over!


I took care of a neighbor's dog for most of it's life (they travelled extensively and were gone most of the year) and towards the end, whenever she got out of the fence, she'd make her way down the road just like that.  I'd see her coming most of the time, but if not, she'd just lay down at the door and wait for me to open it and stumble upon her. 

I'm so sorry Toby might have a UTI, but hopefully it will be an easy fix and not too bothersome for him. :crossfing As for Tiny's feet licking, is it all over or just the tops of them? They make us worry so much for them.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is licking the tops of her feet, not in between her toes. Normally I would think allergies if she were licking in between her toes. She's got one foot almost bald and is starting on another one. But at least it's not raw, I keep spraying it with YUCK when I catch her at it and that seems to be keeping her from breaking the skin.
I have to wonder if she's just going senile. She barks for no apparent reason sometimes now, too, just lies on the floor and barks, which she has never done before either. But she seems to be otherwise fine.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. I'm glad to see that Toby is walking well today and sad to see the report about blood in his urine. 

You have so much on your hands and it must be so very exhausting, both physically and emotionally. I hope you remember to take care of YOU!

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for you and the trio,
Lucy


----------



## oakleysmommy

thinking of you and hoping the blood is nothing serious....postive thoughts for you


----------



## Dallas Gold

Regarding the paw licking....I decided to Google "why do dogs lick their paws?"--there is a website for it  Dog Paw Licking and what you can do about it

I haven't researched this website for truth/veracity/accuracy/lunacy, etc...but as you can expect it states there are a variety of reasons for the behavior. If it's just the front two paws it's probably psychological according to the website and if it's all four it asserts it's probably allergies.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny is licking the tops of her feet, not in between her toes. Normally I would think allergies if she were licking in between her toes. She's got one foot almost bald and is starting on another one. But at least it's not raw, I keep spraying it with YUCK when I catch her at it and that seems to be keeping her from breaking the skin.
> I have to wonder if she's just going senile. She barks for no apparent reason sometimes now, too, just lies on the floor and barks, which she has never done before either. But she seems to be otherwise fine.


Since it's just the top, I'm with you that it's probably not allergies. Hannah will sometimes lick the top of her front legs...no rhyme or reason, but when you redirect her, she's fine. Uh-oh, we've started the random floor barking here too. It's sporatic and usually just one bark...sometimes two.


----------



## hotel4dogs

my dogs never do anything normal....how about 1 front and 1 rear???




Dallas Gold said:


> Regarding the paw licking....I decided to Google "why do dogs lick their paws?"--there is a website for it  Dog Paw Licking and what you can do about it
> 
> I haven't researched this website for truth/veracity/accuracy/lunacy, etc...but as you can expect it states there are a variety of reasons for the behavior. If it's just the front two paws it's probably psychological according to the website and if it's all four it asserts it's probably allergies.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, that's how the random floor barking began here, too, now it's up to maybe 30 seconds of barking. Not a lot, but no apparent reason for it.
Oh, Tiny also sometimes licks the floor instead of her feet....she had her mouth checked pretty recently, so I don't think something in her mouth is bothering her???




hubbub said:


> Since it's just the top, I'm with you that it's probably not allergies. Hannah will sometimes lick the top of her front legs...no rhyme or reason, but when you redirect her, she's fine. Uh-oh, we've started the random floor barking here too. It's sporatic and usually just one bark...sometimes two.


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in on everyone and wanted to check in on you and Toby (Tiny) too. I'm going to come along and worry too. I would feel better getting his urine checked too. Please give him a big hug from me.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, that's how the random floor barking began here, too, now it's up to maybe 30 seconds of barking. Not a lot, but no apparent reason for it.
> Oh, Tiny also sometimes licks the floor instead of her feet....she had her mouth checked pretty recently, so I don't think something in her mouth is bothering her???


Oh NOOOOO!  Hannah licks the carpet too! I just thought she was trying to get hair out of her mouth...it's like the finale to the leg licki  
I'll be preparing for more barking in the future.


----------



## hotel4dogs

to be honest, having Hannah do the same stuff is quite reassuring!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> to be honest, having Hannah do the same stuff is quite reassuring!!!


Does it make it even more reassuring that Sir Tobyness of Texas also licks rugs, driving me nuts?  

He also barks continually, but it's usually because he wants something....just takes me a while to figure out. 

How is HRH this morning?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm about to go get HRH up from his royal slumber, drag him outside to the cold air (it's 49 here!) and try to get him to pee in a container and not on my arm....


----------



## hotel4dogs

mission accomplished! This is hard with Toby, because he walks and pees these days. But we did it.
I collected the urine in a clear plastic collection tray, came in and set it on a piece of white paper. It looks totally clear, not even cloudy, and doesn't look tinged at all. So I'm going to try again in a couple of days, see what it looks like, and probably hold off taking it in until I take Tiny next Tuesday.
I know there can be small amounts I can't see, but this is very encouraging!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm about to go get HRH up from his royal slumber, drag him outside to the cold air (it's 49 here!) and try to get him to pee in a container and not on my arm....


Good luck on the peeing in the container...Barkley was so good about going into my soup ladle (now a dedicated dog urine retrieval instrument ), but when I used it for Toby his lifted leg knocked it out of my hands the first time. :uhoh::doh:. 

I forgot and this probably doesn't apply to Toby, but once Texas Toby urinated what we thought was bloody urine. He had been overly active on a hot day. The ER vets finally diagnosed him (after the lab tests were normal) with rhabdomyolysis, relatively rare in dogs. Rhabdomyolysis - PubMed Health
This would not be good news for HRH...but could explain the red color if it isn't an infection.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, good luck with keeping your arm clean  It is cool here too, plus raining <sigh> just what we need is more rain.

Just read your update! Boy you are good!! I cannot ever seem to stay clean while doing collections...


----------



## caseypooh

(Wow, a soup ladle!!! What a smart idea!)

Glad to hear about Toby this morning.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad HRH was doing the Frankenstein walk and is generally feeling good.

My sister's 13 year old lab does the random barks and sometimes licks his leg/paw too. Not his rear legs because he can't reach them.:doh: Bactine seems to be the only thing that keeps him off his legs as we found out when he visited me this spring.

Many hugs and kisses flying your way for all your furkids.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad Toby is hanging in there, sorry I have not posted much. I took care of a older Golden girl off and on for years and one day I saw blood in the snow. I told the owners of course. They never did anything :doh: it resolved itself thank god. Maybe Toby will fix himself? Tucker had a major UTI once, I had no clue and he never gave me one either. No blood, no frequent drinking or peeing, that boy excelled at hiding things from me.

Give your crew a hug from me, glad Tito's foot problem resolved itself


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> mission accomplished! This is hard with Toby, because he walks and pees these days. But we did it.
> I collected the urine in a clear plastic collection tray, came in and set it on a piece of white paper. It looks totally clear, not even cloudy, and doesn't look tinged at all. So I'm going to try again in a couple of days, see what it looks like, and probably hold off taking it in until I take Tiny next Tuesday.
> I know there can be small amounts I can't see, but this is very encouraging!


We must have posted about the same time. I'm glad you got it and I'm so happy it's clear! I got a Costco online offer mailer today and they are selling a digital microscope--that would be perfect for you to use to examine Toby's sample. If only they had such cool things for home use when I was in science classes!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> I got a Costco online offer mailer today and they are selling a digital microscope--that would be perfect for you to use to examine Toby's sample. If only they had such cool things for home use when I was in science classes!


I have a microscope of antiquity from my school days. If it helps you out I will send it to you or Barb  It is the type that goes up to a whopping 300x with a hole in the table and a mirror below, lol.
.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey Steve, I have one of those, too!!!


----------



## paula bedard

Not as diligent about checking in these days, but Toby is always in my thoughts and prayers. I hope Tiny's paws don't become raw from all the licking. Maybe this new behavior, the barking too, is an unconscience reaction to Toby's frailty since she's not able to interact with him the way she's used to?


----------



## hubbub

What a relief that the urine looked good! Hopefully, things will continue to be clear until the next appt 

I had also wondered if the licking and barking might be a stressful reaction.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Tiny loves interacting with Toby now....she waits until he's down on the floor, then grabs him and humps his head. She thinks it's very cool!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> oh Tiny loves interacting with Toby now....she waits until he's down on the floor, then grabs him and humps his head. She thinks it's very cool!


Oh my, what a hoot! :doh:


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> oh Tiny loves interacting with Toby now....she waits until he's down on the floor, then grabs him and humps his head. She thinks it's very cool!


It seems I remember some earlier discussion about your silly girl's, ahem, inclination towards flooziness.

I hope all are well, happy and cool at your house.:smooch:


----------



## oakleysmommy

So happy urine came back ok!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH had an appointment at the acupuncture vet today, which is something he considers his royal due and wishes it would happen more often. His harem of vet techs, plus the vet, sit on the floor and pet and stroke him for 20 minutes while he lies on his side and allows them to honor him thusly. Afterward he gets liver treats. So this is an activity he greatly enjoys.
It was a sad visit for us, though, because it's this vets last day at the clinic and now we have to see a different one. She has been wonderful and has done so much for Toby, and we will miss her terribly. She and I were both in tears when we said goodbye, she gave me her email address and asked me to stay in touch with her and let her know how HRH is doing, he's one of her favorite clients. Of course, she probably says that to everyone but still it was very sweet of her.
The cancer on his front leg has gotten bigger, but still doesn't seem to be bothering him even when she squeezes and pokes it. We talked about possibly removing part of it, but again came around to the surgery risk for him is so high, and it would likely come right back. So since it doesn't seem to hurt, it's getting left alone. The mass on his rear, which is the one everyone was most concerned about, is absolutely no bigger and may even be smaller. Good news! 
I didn't bring a urine specimen in, I have collected it twice now and both times it looked perfectly clear. So I guess I'll wait until I think I see blood in it again???
Tiny is still licking her foot, and her liver enzymes are still slightly elevated. We've decided to just leave that alone, they're lower than Toby's have been for the past 5 years. I had her out swimming 2 days ago!! 14-1/2 years old and still loves to swim and retrieve from the water. It was wonderful!


----------



## DaisyGolden

As one of HRH's royal subjects I'm very happy to hear that he got his pampering that he so deserves today. I'm happy that he is still doing well and I hope it lasts forever.


----------



## Dallas Gold

That is good news on the back end tumor. I'm sorry Toby is losing his most loyal acupuncture servant and hope the replacement servant is to his liking. Please give HRH regards from his fans in TX.


----------



## hotel4dogs

when she said she would no longer be ministering to his needs I think I heard him mutter "off with her head", but it might have been "where's the liver treat?"


----------



## DaisyGolden

hotel4dogs said:


> when she said she would no longer be ministering to his needs I think I heard him mutter "off with her head", but it might have been "where's the liver treat?"


 
Ha Ha! :lol:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for all the good news! It sounds like HRH has a huge cadre of servants to tend to his needs - as one might expect for such a royal being. You will probably have to provide extra liver treats to make up for the loss of one of his favorites. 

Old Gold is precious Gold - no doubt about that. You are richly blessed and we hope you will remain so for a long, long time.


----------



## Laurie

Just checking in on Toby!! Hope he's having more good days than bad.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for checking on us!
Toby has had a string of really bad days where he could hardly walk a few feet without falling down. I thought maybe he had hurt a leg (or two) on one of his falls, since he does tend to get them twisted up in strange directions when he goes down. So I gave him 4 days of rimadyl, and now he does seem much better. Hopefully it was a minor injury.
Tomorrow we see a new acupuncture vet, at the same place we've been going to. I'm very curious how this will work out, always a little leary with a new vet. The last treatment he had, right before the other vet left, really helped him a lot. In fact since then, he hasn't leaked urine at all, and hasn't even needed his diaper at night because he's not leaking!  So hopefully this next treatment will be as good.
Meanwhile, his appetite is FANTASTIC, so that's good news!


----------



## coppers-mom

You sure made me smile with the good news about HRH. I hope the new acupuncture vet is even better!


----------



## paula bedard

Checking in on Mr Toby. I've been awol from the Forum but always keeping my Forum friends in my prayers. SO GLAD to find that he's still giving life his all. I hope Tiny is doing well too. I read a few weeks back that you were worried about her.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We are back from our first visit with the new acupuncture vet. She's at the same clinic as the old one, has in fact been there much longer, and has a lot of experience. She is also certified in herbals, chiropractic, and a bunch of other things.
The visit went well. Her bedside manner isn't nearly as friendly and outgoing as the other vet's, but that's okay as long as we get results.
It always takes a couple of days for us to see the results of the treatment, so for now I am withholding judgement. 
She did say one thing of great interest, and so true. She said that there's probably not a whole lot we can do for his back end any more, but we need to work really hard on keeping his FRONT end strong, stable, and pain free. No one else has said that, but it's obviously very true as it's what's keeping him going.
She also wants to put him on Zeel. Anyone have any experience with it?
I feel sad and miss the other vet, just because I liked her so well as a person. I have to give this one a chance, though. As long as her treatments help Toby, it will be fine.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I hope it all helps Toby. Best wishes for healing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope the treatments work for Toby. I'm curious about Zeel and hope you get some information about it. 

Give HRH Highness a big sniff from his humble servant Sir Tobyness of Texas!


----------



## Cam's Mom

I used Zeel with Campbell a few yeas ago in his final year. His problems were many and I didn't notice any improvement. Adequan wasn't of any use to him either though. We had him on Metacam, Tramadol and Gabapenten. I only gave the Gabapeten at night because his legs would give out on it. Interestingly I've just got Bailey (15) on hte same But with adequan too, and gabapentin has the same effect on him. Metacam is no good with UT problems of any kind though. So, no, Zeel wasn't any help for Cam. I would try it htough..uase any combination to keep him comfortable. You've been through a lot these past months. Sounds a bit like our journey with Cam for his last three years.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It sounds like you have been through one of those sharp dips in the roller coaster and that things are looking up again for HRH. It's good to hear that the new acupuncture vet knows her stuff. I know that HRH demands the finest service from you, but I hope you are also making time to take care of yourself, too. Your trio has kept you on your toes for a long time now and you must be more than a little weary.


----------



## SandyK

I hope the new treatment works for Toby. Maybe the vets bedside manner will change as she gets to know you.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm glad to see that HRH got his treatments today. May he be healthy enough to rule his kingdom for many years.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for all the smiles! I read and enjoy every post, and they just warm my heart.


----------



## coppers-mom

I know it is most important that the treatments help HRH, but boy I wish you had the warm fuzzies for the vet too.

With HRH's face how can anyone not melt on first sight?

Ah well, give him a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Holding Toby and you in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am just catching up after having been away...happy to see HRH is doing ok. I never tried Zeel with Tucker but I did notice one of the ingredients is Arnica Montana. I did try that with him (the teeny tiny pills) and I did see improvement. I use the gel type Arnica on my aching bones and it works for me too. There are a few threads about Arnica here if you do a search.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

BARBARA It makes alot of sense what she said about keeping the front end strong and stable. Maybe she doesn't show it outwardly, but she might be just as soft and caring on the inside.





hotel4dogs said:


> We are back from our first visit with the new acupuncture vet. She's at the same clinic as the old one, has in fact been there much longer, and has a lot of experience. She is also certified in herbals, chiropractic, and a bunch of other things.
> The visit went well. Her bedside manner isn't nearly as friendly and outgoing as the other vet's, but that's okay as long as we get results.
> It always takes a couple of days for us to see the results of the treatment, so for now I am withholding judgement.
> She did say one thing of great interest, and so true. She said that there's probably not a whole lot we can do for his back end any more, but we need to work really hard on keeping his FRONT end strong, stable, and pain free. No one else has said that, but it's obviously very true as it's what's keeping him going.
> She also wants to put him on Zeel. Anyone have any experience with it?
> I feel sad and miss the other vet, just because I liked her so well as a person. I have to give this one a chance, though. As long as her treatments help Toby, it will be fine.


----------



## paula bedard

Makes perfect sense to work toward keeping Toby's front end strong and stable. I hope the treatments prove successful. Maybe the new doc was having an off day and will become more personable with each visit. I missed why you are no longer with your previous doc. Did she move her practice?


----------



## goldensmum

Sending more good wishes and hugs for Toby


----------



## paula bedard

Thinking of you guys and keeping you in my prayers. Hope the latest acaupuncture treatment is helpling Toby feel better and get around easier.


----------



## hotel4dogs

our previous acupuncture vet took a job with a huge integrative medicine practice, but it's too far away. Great opportunity for her, sad for me.
That said, I have to say this treatment really worked well for him, so the new vet gets an A+ from me. He's been moving around pretty well (for HRH) and overall seems peaceful and happy.
I wonder how he is doing with his servant so far away (in FL) and having just DH there to wait on him....NOT. DH can be right next to Toby, Toby will bark for help getting up and DH "doesn't hear him".


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good for HRH!! I'm glad the new acupuncture vet's treatments are working so well for HRH. 

I hear you on the hubby's feigning deafness with things.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Men. :doh: Perhaps we should tell them that the care they give our furry friends will set the standard for how they are treated in old age themselves. And then stick to it! :uhoh:

It's wonderful to hear that HRH is feeling better and that the new acupuncturist has the skills you hoped for. Perhaps he can persuade your DH to "man up" (or should that be "woman up"?) and help a deserving royal senior, if only for fear of what he will tell you when you get home.

I hope the trip to Florida is for pleasure and that you are able to take time to relax and indulge yourself a bit. Providing the level of service you give to HRH has to take its toll.

Holding you and your trio in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## goldensmum

Glad to hear that the accupuncture is going well for Toby.

As for the "deafness" of DH - same here, must be in the mens genes


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

So glad the treatment helped Toby and hope you are enjoying yourself and getting some rest.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, how is HRH doing today?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I haven't disturbed his royal rest yet this morning, but last night when I got home from FL he was HORRIBLE. I just cried. My husband said that he has been fantastic while I was gone (as my daughter also said) but yesterday afternoon for some reason he got really bad, just stumbling and falling everywhere. 
I'm hoping it's from overdoing it while I've been gone. Gave him some rimadyl and sent him off to bed last night, hoping he's better this morning.
How is Sir Toby of Texas? How was eye doctor visit yesterday?


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope and pray HRH feels much better after the rimadyl and some sleep.
Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no, I'm so sorry HRH was so pitiful when you got home. I hope the rest and rimadyl will help him. 

Sir Toby of Texas is keeping me on my toes and keeping me constantly worried as he tries to rub his face on rugs and sofa cushions. He's decided the e-collar is no barrier to his intent to destroy the results of his surgery. They don't want me to sedate him--so I may just sedate myself.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sorry that HRH didn't have a good afternoon yesterday. Thank You for the advice with Clyde...he ate that third added meal like a trooper.....don't know why I didn't think of it?:doh:


----------



## paula bedard

Not what I wanted to see when checking in this morning. =( I hope the meds and bedrest have him feeling better this morning. HUGS to HRH...and you too!


----------



## GoldenCamper

More prayers coming for Toby.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry HRH is having a rough time - I hope he just overdid things and the Rimadyl helps quickly!


----------



## Packleader

Sending prayers to Toby that the Rimadyl is working!


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Praying VERY HARD FOR TOBY and you!


----------



## Laurie

Sorry to hear about Toby's off day yesterday.

Praying that he's better today.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is still having a really rough time. I sure wish I knew what happened, but he won't tell me. Or maybe that's why he keeps barking at me, he's trying to tell me? But he's still bright and HUNGRY, so we're just chugging along. 
This did happen once before, a couple weeks ago, and in about 3 days the rimadyl seemed to make a big difference so I'm hoping that it will again this time.
His mange is flared up, too, and I had to start him back on the ivermectin. Poor Toby, he just can't seem to catch a break.


----------



## Angelina

So sorry to hear. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Praying the Rimadyl will do the trick.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I sure hope the rimadyl kicks in soon and helps Toby feel better. Do you think the mange flare was due to stress of you being away? Poor Toby!


----------



## paula bedard

=( Praying that Toby catches a break and starts feeling better SOON.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

So sorry to hear about his bad day. I sure hope he perks up very soon! Prayers to you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He just missed you, everything is going to be fine now when you are back. But I know how you feel, you are the one who notices even invisible. I knew how good or bad was on the way Buddy climbed the stairs, is it in the middle or close to the wall. With the others, he was fine, "he just got in". It is mother's instinct to receive the message.
Sending hugs and prayers to sweet Toby boy to feel better soon.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so sorry Toby is having a hard time. Lots of prayers that he feels better soon.


----------



## goldensmum

Just checking to see how Toby is today, sorry to hear that he had a bad day


----------



## GoldenMum

Positive thoughts comming from NC for Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words and good thoughts, I think they are helping! Toby seems to be improving slowly, so I suspect either the rimadyl helps or whatever was wrong is just resolving itself anyway. 
He is feeling well enough to be a rather demanding little pain in my butt, barking to be helped up every few minutes so he can then walk into the kitchen and bark for a treat. Silly boy!


----------



## paula bedard

I'm glad to hear that he's being a Silly boy today. Made my day! Keep it up HRH.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Glad to hear that Toby is being a little pain in your butt!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so glad he is again his demanding PITA self! Hooray for Rimadyl!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Catching up after some long days of meetings. I'm so glad to see that HRH is being a PITA again! I think he knows how to play you like a harp, while he has to be tougher for DH because there is less male-to-male sympathy. 

And I hope your time in Florida was good.


----------



## coppers-mom

Whew!
I am so glad HRH is feeling better. It sure brings a smile to my face.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Another bad day yesterday. Not sure what to make of this now. 
I wonder if I need to take him to an orthopedic specialist, or if that's just unnecessary stress on him. He certainly isn't a candidate for surgery! But it seems like it's his left hip (the dysplastic one) that's giving him the trouble.
Teresa, was it worth it when you took Copper? Did you get any ideas/suggestions that helped other than surgery?


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm sorry Toby is not doing well, a hate to see bad days get closer together, hope that is not the case.

Have you tried the heating pad and massage like Teresa did, made a difference in Copper. Ask your acupuncture vet to show you the appropriate Tui Na massage for Toby too, that helped Tucker. In layman's terms it is the stimulation of acupuncture points without the needles.

I will mention Arnica again, I learned about it here on this thread. It did help Tucker.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/81460-god-bless-husbands-long_.html

Some other links that might help regarding pain.

Pain in Dogs and Cats: What you can do about it

DogAware.com Health: Treating Chronic Pain in Dogs


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I'm so sorry to hear that Toby had a bad day yesterday. 

We took our Beau to an orthopedic specialist (again) when he was just turning 13 for an assessment of what turned out to be neuropathic disease. At the time the specialists were trying neurontin for it, so we tried it, but it didn't work. I wish it had though. We were already doing everything else the surgeon recommended for his condition by that time, including massage. The massage helped him in the short term.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb
So sorry to hear that Toby is having pain in his left hip.
GoldenCamper (Steve) has some good suggestions and I encourage you to try the heating pad and massage (suggestion from Copper's Mom)-it did help our Smooch when she was alive.


----------



## magiclover

I don't post frequently but Toby is regularly in my thoughts. I pray that he feels better soon. Kisses to his sweet face!


----------



## caseypooh

I've been thinking about you too, sending good thoughts to you and Toby.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry to see that Toby had another bad day yesterday. I wish I had a suggestion or advice. You all are in our thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom

The ortho vet gave me a lot of insight into what was going on with Copper even though he was not a candidate for surgery. he had a partial tear on an ACL (right?), arthritis in his front shoulder tendon and of course the hip arthritis. He loved the vet so taking him was not stressful even when they did procedures I would not like so that didn't come into play thank goodness.

Copper had a disjunction between his front and hind end (we never knew why) and he trotted a bit agitatedly on his front and did the Frankenstein stroll on his rear. He walked more in sync after his first laser light / acupuncture treatment. We went at least 3 days in a row initially and then 1 - 3 times a week depending on how he was doing. I know your acupuncture vet is a bit of a drive, but maybe there is someone closer to do laser light therapy.

I remember that HRH does not approve of an electric massager, but manual massage like Steve mentioned and a heating pad might help. copper loved it and it definitely helped him.

Towards the end ( 2 or 3 months before) copper's ortho vet started him on prednisone and it seemed to help too. At that point it was a trade-off; less time, but better time you know? 

They also recommended we try Sam-E since they had seen results "as good as with Rimadyl etc.", but he didn't get to take it long enough for me to know if it worked.

I am so sorry HRH is hurting and will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Sending you hugs and toby hugs and kisses.


----------



## Karen519

*Hrh*

Checking in on Toby and Coppers Mom has some good advice.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Barb, as GoldenCamper suggested go with arnica, it was given to Buddy by his regular vet when he had knee surgery, and I used it every time when he was limping. It is good pain reliever related to arthritis, or muscle stiffness, he said it is dogs aspirin. Give it try, it does not have side effect, if it does not help it wont hurt.
Hugs and kisses to your sweet Toby boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the thoughts!
Teresa, I will try some manual massage. Toby can't have prednisone, because of the mange. Prednisone suppresses the immune system, and that will cause the mange to get really ugly and infected. He has soooo many issues. A heating pad is a good idea, too.
He already takes sam-E for his liver, he's been on it for a couple of years. 
Steve or Buddy's mom, do you know if he can take Arnica with Zeel, or maybe it's even in the Zeel? I just started him on Zeel today so I don't know if it will help him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This is a good web site http://www.drugs.com/drp/zeel-solution.html
It seems it is one of the ingredients.


----------



## coppers-mom

I forgot that Toby can't take prednisone.
Hopefully some gentle massage and a heating pad along with the Zeel will help.
If you could find someone close to do laser light therapy, it sure helped Copper.

I was looking at Sam-E on the internet to see what dose they recommend since I don't remember and I am going to start taking it myself. I have arthritis in my hips and bursitis/tendonitis in my shoulder, etc, etc.:doh: This way I will have first hand info about it.

I might even look into some laser light therapy for me. I tend to take care of the critters, but ignore my problems as long as possible.:curtain:


----------



## goldensmum

Hugs on their way for Toby, hope he is feeling more comfortable today


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you!! Since it's one of the ingredients in Zeel, I probably should wait a little while and see if the Zeel helps him. They assured me it wouldn't have any side effects (they must not know Toby well....)




Buddy's mom forever said:


> This is a good web site http://www.drugs.com/drp/zeel-solution.html
> It seem it is one of the ingredients.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Thank you!! Since it's one of the ingredients in Zeel, I probably should wait a little while and see if the Zeel helps him. They assured me it wouldn't have any side effects (they must not know Toby well....)


I hope it works!!


----------



## paula bedard

I'm sorry Toby is having another rough turn. I hope the massage/heating pad and new sups help. Sam's neuro condition caused his back end to atrophy and become weak. I did daily massage, gave gluco/condroit, and just a daily aspirin for pain and Sam did very well. The massage was the key though, he became so much stronger and steadier after just a week. I kept it up for the remainder (about a year and 3 months) before the ME took him from me.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So sorry to hear your old man has had a couple of bad days. When I was talking to my vet today about my girl's arthritis and painkillers and such, she said that they have started to do laser light therapy on dogs, with great success on older dogs with chronic pain. (Aside: funnily enough, I knew _exactly_ what she was talking about, as the very same laser treatment is part of MY physiotherapy on my wrists!). I wonder if it's something that might help Toby. I think it's fairly new in veterinary medicine, but might be worth finding out if anyone in your area uses it. 

Hope your bud is back to his royal sweet pain in your butt soon! Give him a smooch for me. :smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> Steve or Buddy's mom, do you know if he can take Arnica with Zeel, *or maybe it's even in the Zeel?* I just started him on Zeel today so I don't know if it will help him.


I mentioned it before 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good-82.html#post1546443

Hope the Zeal shows some improvement. You can use the arnica pills too. Those pills work pretty fast, It will either work or not, no waiting and wondering . They dissolve in the mouth so I think there will be no problems with Toby's IBD.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How is Toby doing these days? Sending hugs and kisses to your sweet boy.


----------



## paula bedard

Thinking of Toby and hoping he's feeling better...


----------



## hotel4dogs

There are times that I think euthanasia is the only solution, but the law won't allow me to do that to my husband. Sigh.
Yesterday I came back from work 3 times to find Toby had pooped each time. DH was on the computer once, watching TV once, and snoozing once. Toby barks when he needs to poop so we can pick his back end up so he can head outside. Obviously *someone* was ignoring him.
Other than that, he seems to be having the 3rd good day in a row. Could it be the Zeel, or is it just one of his streaks of good days? Hard to tell. We go back to the acupuncture vet on Monday, and we'll talk then about increasing his dose. He started on 1/2 dose because he has so many issues. I haven't seen any problems with it, which is great!
Meanwhile we're supposed to have 3 days of lovely weather in a row, so he can go hang out in the yard in the sunshine. That lifts everyone's spirits!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> There are times that I think euthanasia is the only solution, but the law won't allow me to do that to my husband. Sigh.
> Yesterday I came back from work 3 times to find Toby had pooped each time. DH was on the computer once, watching TV once, and snoozing once. Toby barks when he needs to poop so we can pick his back end up so he can head outside. Obviously *someone* was ignoring him.
> Other than that, he seems to be having the 3rd good day in a row. Could it be the Zeel, or is it just one of his streaks of good days? Hard to tell. We go back to the acupuncture vet on Monday, and we'll talk then about increasing his dose. He started on 1/2 dose because he has so many issues. I haven't seen any problems with it, which is great!
> Meanwhile we're supposed to have 3 days of lovely weather in a row, so he can go hang out in the yard in the sunshine. That lifts everyone's spirits!


I'm happy for HRH....

As for your hubby, he belongs in the dog house! 



> There are times that I think euthanasia is the only solution, but the law won't allow me to do that to my husband. Sigh.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so good to know that HRH is having streak of good days. Even if it's just a streak, it's good for morale, and all of us have our ups and downs.



hotel4dogs said:


> There are times that I think euthanasia is the only solution, but the law won't allow me to do that to my husband. Sigh.
> Yesterday I came back from work 3 times to find Toby had pooped each time. DH was on the computer once, watching TV once, and snoozing once. Toby barks when he needs to poop so we can pick his back end up so he can head outside. Obviously *someone* was ignoring him...


Oh this is so familiar! How is it that men can be so absorbed in a screen that they ignore what is happening around them?! :doh: Of course we are never ever guilty of such things ourselves. Well, maybe _you_ aren't. :uhoh: 

I hope your DH cleaned up the poop, since he was to blame :yuck:, and that he survives your righteous indignation. More importantly, I hope HRH continues to enjoy the good weather and to be the PITA he should be.


----------



## paula bedard

Good to hear that Toby is having good days again! Tell Hubby that's 3 strikes, He's Out!


----------



## coppers-mom

"_*That lifts everyone's spirits!* "_

Mine included.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm glad to see Toby is having good days. I hope he only has good days from now on.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking in on Toby. So glad to hear that he's having good days! 

As for the hubby... how 'bout an e-collar? You could teach Toby to push the button when he needs to go.


----------



## maple1144

Wow, I just found your thread about three days ago, started reading and couldnt stop but of course with three kids it took me a while, you have been on such a roller coaster! So sorry for all of Tobys troubles, hope HRH is having a better day today! Sending lots of good thoughts your way from Maple and I!


----------



## hotel4dogs

*NOW what????? Scary, so scary*

I think Toby just had a seizure this afternoon, but I'm not sure??
We were leaving the acupuncture vet. I hoisted him into the back of my SUV, and walked around to the driver's side to open the windows for him while I went back inside to pay. I no sooner got my door open than I heard a THUD. He had fallen over on his back. I ran around to that side, opened the door, and he was totally limp with his tongue hanging out. He was peeing, too. He was limp like when they are put under for a surgery, just totally limp.
I thought for sure he was dead. He was that limp. I laid him gently on his side, closed the door, and went in to pay. I figured I would drive to my own vet, who could either confirm that he was dead, or euthanize him immediately. I was shaking like crazy. 
I went in to pay, came running back out. I don't think it took 2 minutes total. There was Toby, sitting up, looking out the window, waiting for me to come out.
I offered him a treat and a drink of water, and he took both happily. He sat up and looked around the whole way home, and seemed fine when we got home, went out to potty, got a drink, and laid down on his bed.
Weird, and scary.
What do you guys think? Seizure??? I've never seen a seizure cause a dog to go limp, only to go stiff.
What next with him?????


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

How scary for you. I would guess a Seizure, but I'm sure not an expert.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I don't know what it could be but I do know how scary would be to experience. I'm glad he is OK now. How frightening!


----------



## coppers-mom

I had to read your note 3 times in disbelief.:doh:

This does not sound anything like the few seizures I have seen or anything else either.

You can for sure tell you doctor you had a heart stress test today.

I have no idea what happened or why, but I am sure am glad HRH pulled through and seems well. I'll keep you in my thoughs and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## my4goldens

Poor Toby, and poor you. What a scare. Hopefully it was a one time thing and won't happen again. Will keep Toby in my thoughts.


----------



## 2golddogs

That would have scared the heck out of me for sure. Then to walk out and see him sitting there just as pretty as you please. Unbelievable. I pray this never happens again and Toby enjoys many good days.


----------



## AmberSunrise

How scary! Poor Toby & you!

I have had similar - although usually on hikes. It was with my King and so intermittent I never brought it up to the vet. Looking back, with him, (please don't panic) I believe if was his liver failing as it was being destroyed by cancer. He would just topple over and it was terrifying. He'd be walking or trotting or even running and then on his side, out cold. Then a minute or so later, he'd be up and walking again. It could be months between episodes but they never lost the ability to frighten ... I hope it is different for Toby.


----------



## magiclover

That must have been so scary. I will be thinking of you and Toby!


----------



## paula bedard

Holding Toby and you both in my prayers! I doesn't sound like a seizure to me either. Sam always became rigid, whether a minor or severe seizure. Please let us know what your Vet says.


----------



## hubbub

I don't have any idea what might have caused what Toby experienced. I cannot imagine what a frightening situation that was. I would definitely mention it to your vet. 

Continuing to keep Toby and you all in our thoughts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

How very scary. I would have been the dead one for sure. Glad Toby was able to shake it off.


----------



## caseypooh

Oh my gosh, I know your heart was pounding. I'm hoping it was a one time thing for you all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby seems absolutely fine. Ate his dinner with gusto, acting normal. A bit tired, but that's typical after an acupuncture day. I have no idea what to make of this.
No word from my vet yet.


----------



## maple1144

oh how scary praying for you both!


----------



## Megora

Barb... have you had his heart checked out lately? I think a fainting spell could indicate something with the heart? Like a murmur? Or anemia?

I'm so glad you came back to the car to see his smiling and awake face. I admire you for remaining calm in that situation. I would have been hysterical...


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Toby gave you such a scare. I can totally relate to how you felt. The first time this happened to Abby, I too thought she passed. We were fighting hemangiosarcoma and I thought it took her. It was after we came in from outside. She stopped looked at me and laid down/fell down. Same thing as Toby tounge out eyes glassy. No urine because we were just out. I have seen many seizures and this was not one. I couldn't pick her up so I sat on the floor got her on my lap and started scooting across the floor crying and calling for my dh. She all of a sudden woke up and looked at me like "why am I on your lap and what are you doing you crazy fool?!" I called my vet and found out that she probably had a bleed from the hemangio. She was also anemic during all of this. Very scary, and I don't want to scare you more, just want to let you know this happened a couple of times and Abby was ok after these episodes. I hope your vet can give you an answer as to why it happened with Toby. Thoughts and prayers continue for you!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers. I cant even imagine how traumatizing it was. Let's pray it never happens again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is what I thought when you said he went limp:
Vasovagal response - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I have no clue if it happens to dogs but it happened to me once after they inserted an IV line in me before a simple CT scan. I was fine after they had me rest for few minutes and gave me something to drink (apple juice). Perhaps the stress of being put in the car caused a similar reaction for Toby?

How is he this morning? I really hope he's being a royal PITA....:crossfing


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh, Barb-I cannot even imagine how scary that was! So glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Geez Anne, that sure does sound like what happened. More a fainting spell than a seizure. 
I'm not sure where to head next. Given Toby's other issues (it actually crossed my mind at the time that it wouldn't be a bad way for him to go....) I don't think I want to pursue it too much. Taking him anywhere is so hard, and so stressful, I think watchful waiting might be the best plan for now.
He's due for another acupuncture appt. in 3 weeks. Maybe I'll have some blood drawn then just to check for anemia. 
The great news is he seems fine and totally none the worse for wear. Unlike some of us....



Dallas Gold said:


> This is what I thought when you said he went limp:
> Vasovagal response - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I have no clue if it happens to dogs but it happened to me once after they inserted an IV line in me before a simple CT scan. I was fine after they had me rest for few minutes and gave me something to drink (apple juice). Perhaps the stress of being put in the car caused a similar reaction for Toby?
> 
> How is he this morning? I really hope he's being a royal PITA....:crossfing


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, that great news that he seems fine. Now, if you can ?


----------



## Sweet Girl

How unbelievably scary. I caught my breath reading your post. I am SO glad he bounced back - it does sound like a fainting spell. Poor old guy. And poor you. 

Double the treats for Toby today!


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

So glad that Toby bounced back. I agree with you-just keep an eye on him-no sense putting HRH through any unneeded stress!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wow, what a scare! Glad HRH is doing ok now, phew!


----------



## paula bedard

Glad that Toby is still doing well after yesterday's scare. I guess the upside is that if it happens again, you know that he came through the last one smiling and happy. I hate to admit it, but I had the same thought you did, that it would be a quick and peaceful way to cross over the Bridge...

Hugs to you both. I hope today is a good day...and I hope you have many more good days to come.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

What a scare for you, Barb. Sounds like you really kept your wits about you, I would have been bawling my eyes out.

Could it be that he just simply fainted? Do dogs faint?! Or, could it be that he has you number and just wanted something exciting for you to report to His Royal followers??

All kidding aside, how frightening and I sure hope it doesn't happen again. Hugs to you.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> The great news is he seems fine and totally none the worse for wear. _Unlike some of us_....


I'm glad toby is fine. I think he gave me a bit of a heart stress too, so yours must have had a huge workout.
Much love, hugs and kisses coming to you and your boy.:smooch: I love him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I heard back from my vet this morning, he called in response to my email.
He thinks it was more likely a fainting episode, not a seizure and not a bleeding episode. Said that more than likely, given his age, it was heart related in some way. He said that we could do a heart workup, which would be an xray and ultrasound, but he doesn't necessarily recommend it as long as Toby doesn't seem to be in any distress, which he doesn't.
The vet said if it was a seizure, we will see more of them, and they will ultimately come closer together. If it was heart related, there's no telling what, if any, pattern it will take on.
So for now we are going to just do watchful waiting to see what happens next. The vet was totally flabbergasted that I was in the parking lot of a huge, well known veterinary clinic and didn't ask anyone to come out and look at my dog. He said that if I had, they probably could have told us right then and there whether it was a seizure or heart related. I explained to him that I seriously thought Toby was dead, why have someone come out? And then when I got back out, he was FINE!
In all the excitement, I forgot to post what the acupuncture vet said about Toby's bad days. She said chances are he falls or moves wrong or sleeps wrong or whatever, and it puts pressure on the nerve in his spine that's compressed. She said when that happens I should give him the rimadyl for 2-3 days, and ICE it 2-3 times a day for a couple of days and see if that helps.
Meanwhile, HRH is totally fine today, in fact, is having a rather good day!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Toby

Probably was a fainting spell and hope that Toby's back is doing better.
I would just keep an eye on him and let him enjoy cuddling up with you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Whew! I'm glad he is still going strong today! 

I honestly think doing a sonogram on Toby might cause more problems since they have to put them on the table with the hole in it and it's sort of awkward for the dog. My Sir Tobyness doesn't like that part of his exam at all .


----------



## hotel4dogs

Anne, I agree. No point in stressing him when we know we will not opt for treatment anyway, as long as he's not in distress.
As I said to my vet, God willing, if it's his heart he'll just die peacefully in his sleep. We can always hope.



Dallas Gold said:


> Whew! I'm glad he is still going strong today!
> 
> I honestly think doing a sonogram on Toby might cause more problems since they have to put them on the table with the hole in it and it's sort of awkward for the dog. My Sir Tobyness doesn't like that part of his exam at all .


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Anne, I agree. No point in stressing him when we know we will not opt for treatment anyway, as long as he's not in distress.
> As I said to my vet, God willing, if it's his heart he'll just die peacefully in his sleep. We can always hope.


That is the ideal for all of us, humans included. 

After losing two dogs to hemangiosarcoma under traumatic circumstances (on the surgery table for one and needing to euthanize the other), I certainly think passing in their sleep is the best possible scenerio. It's hard no matter what, but at least you know they didn't really suffer in the end and they weren't afraid.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I would agree with you Anne when it comes to the old age it is the best for the animals and humans too, just leave peacefully in a sleep.
I am glad Toby is back and running show again. Good boy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Wow! Just catching up after a few days offline and I have missed all the drama that HRH has created with the fainting episode. Poor boy. Poor Barb! I'm glad that Toby came out of it in good shape and so sorry he put you through such a scare. There are times when we wonder how much they (and we) can take, aren't there.

I hope tomorrow is a happy day, with plenty of HRH PITA games.

Holding you and your trio in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see Toby had a great day!!! What ever caused Toby to pass out, I hope it doesn't happen again. Here's hoping HRH gets plenty of love and spoiling!!
P.S. Toby stop stressing your mom!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

*Another (different) trauma from Toby today*

This dog! 
This morning the 3 gold dogs went out to potty at about 5:30, as usual. They came back in, and all 3 headed for the kitchen for a treat, as usual. I went in the kitchen and turned the light on so I could get them their treats, and 
THERE WAS BLOOD EVERYWHERE!!!!!
Who is bleeding?? From where??? 
We narrowed it down to Toby, and finally figured out that the cancerous mass on the back of his front leg, right above the paw, had split open and was bleeding all over. It looked like I had slaughtered a dog in the kitchen. 
So I had to knock him over (he can't get back up on his own) and hold something up against it to stop the bleeding, which luckily stopped very quickly. Then I wrapped it, while DH began the massive clean up effort, which involved 3 rooms of my house.
All we can figure is he must have smacked it on the cement step on the way back in the house. 
THIS DOG!!!!
As an aside, the tumor is rather nasty looking but I really can't do anything about it because he is not a candidate for anesthesia. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. But I sure hope it's not going to start breaking open now, or I may have to figure out something.


----------



## mylissyk

Yikes! You never get to relax at your house! I hope it closes up and doesn't keep doing that.


----------



## Megora

Oook.  Hope he's OK and this is something that heals up. Are there any alternatives? 

I can only imagine all the blood - Sammy did something similar when he had a tumor rupture. There was bright red puddles of blood all over our front lawn where it happened and his trousers were soaked with blood. I couldn't believe all of that had come from one little golf ball sized tumor.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know what, if any, options I have. It's much too big to have it frozen off or cauterized. He can't have anesthesia. So I just have to hope that it was a one-time thing and will heal up quickly. 
Poor Toby, he only has 2 useful legs and unfortunately this is on one of them.


----------



## my4goldens

oh, ouch. Poor Toby. Can you put some kind of wrap on it to keep it from being bumped again?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Poor Toby.... poor you. My gosh, that had to be so scary. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have some gauze and vetwrap on it for now, but it goes down onto his foot a little bit and causes his foot to slip on the tile floor. I'll unwrap it in a little while and see what it looks like and see whether I can wrap it without it going onto his paw. 
Always something with this dog. On the plus side, maybe the tumor will be smaller now that it bled???


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> I have some gauze and vetwrap on it for now, but it goes down onto his foot a little bit and causes his foot to slip on the tile floor. I'll unwrap it in a little while and see what it looks like and see whether I can wrap it without it going onto his paw.
> Always something with this dog. On the plus side, maybe the tumor will be smaller now that it bled???


 
I truly admire that you seem to find a positive in almost all this poor guy's situations. Bless you guys for being such great parents to poor old Toby, such a resilient boy! Hugs all the way round.....Dawn


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no.....poor hubby and you and poor Toby! I do hope the tumor is smaller now--hopefully it won't refill like cysts sometimes do. I can only imagine the clean up too--hectic and chaotic trying to manage dogs, bleeding and all. Toby was like a little vampire once we Barkley had a bleeding episode. :yuck::doh:

Keep us posted. Toby sure knows how to scare a LOT of people around the world reading this thread!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I hope the tumor heals up soon and stays smaller than it was :crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom

Poor baby.
I dreamed of Toby last night - not a bad dream, but I felt I had to check on him.

One of Copper's cysts broke open. It too bled profusely.
I used a horse medication - wonder dust. It coagulates the blood and will take down any proud flesh (do dogs even get proud flesh?) which reduced the size of Copper's cyst. If the wrap doesn't work you could try wonder dust. You can get it at Tack stores and Tractor supply. Just a dab at first to see how Toby reacts to it and if he tries to lick it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the wonder dust suggestion, Teresa!
I just unwrapped it, it looks closed up nicely, but the tumor is no smaller. If anything it's bigger. Sigh.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, Toby! Get better soon. My thoughts are with you and Toby.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Barb, I hope HRH heals up quickly. When do you have time to take a shower or even use the washroom??? You are a wonderwoman.


----------



## goldensmum

Sending hugs for Toby, so sad that this has happened, but will keep fingers crossed that it doesn't open up again


----------



## Megora

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the wonder dust suggestion, Teresa!
> I just unwrapped it, it looks closed up nicely, but the tumor is no smaller. If anything it's bigger. Sigh.


I was going to suggest scarlet oil too... to prevent infection. I've seen a lot of horses who have had their legs ripped from getting kicked or running through fences get healed up with the stuff. 

I wouldn't use it without discussing with your vet though.


----------



## Angelina

Can he get local anthesthia? Maybe the vet can sue it up or something numbing his leg locally? Poor guy. I would venture to guess he has a blood vessel feeding into this tumor and that is why there is so much blood. I am sorry this has happened.


----------



## hotel4dogs

it opened up again today, but the bleed was minor, so maybe the cut part itself is healing up. The tumor looks no bigger and no smaller today. It's wrapped again, though, so that it doesn't make a mess if it starts to bleed. 
I will ask my vet if he can do anything at all under a local, but I sort of doubt it.


----------



## GoldenMum

Awww...poor Toby...heal up baby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby, Toby, Toby....heal that open wound! I hope your vet can do something locally. I know how difficult it is for him to get to the vets due to his mobility and stamina. When is your next acupuncture session and can they do something to help? Our acupuncture vet did some cold laser over some biopsy incisions for Barkley for some lumps that were removed. I don't know if it's possible but maybe it is for an open wound like you describe.


----------



## Laurie

Gee...poor Toby!!!!! 

Sending him big doggy hugs from my boys.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers and wishes for good outcome. There is no one like Toby. Hugs and kisses to sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying for Toby!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up...poor Toby! I sure hope that the vet can do something for him. Keeping him in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## AmberSunrise

How is HRH Toby today? I hope he is being a PITA


----------



## coppers-mom

Hugs, prayers and kisses for sweet Toby.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Catching up after a couple of days mostly offline.

Poor Toby! Poor Barb! I don't know how you deal with the stress of caring for HRH at the best of times, let alone with this bleeding tumor. I hope it is better today.

Remember that your hands help with healing and ease pain, so just putting your hand over the wound - even without actually touching - can help. And remember to take care of YOU, as well as HRH.

Sending healing energy and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, poor Tobester. I hope the bleeding has stopped and the vet can do something for it. Big hugs to him..


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yesterday was not a good day here. 
My DH decided to go with me to field training with Tito, and we were gone for several hours. When we came back poor Toby was lying in a squished pile of poop (sorry), and blood from the tumor which had apparently broken open.
My daughter, who works here at the pet hotel, had apparently put him in the sun room as she was planning to take a nap during our closed hours, 11:30-2:00. So I guess she fell asleep (!) and didn't hear him barking to go out from the other end of the house. When he tried to get up on his own, he must have broken the tumor open again.
What a mess. All over the floor, the area rug, and of course HRH who wasn't real happy about it. We cleaned it up, which took quite a while.
So this morning I decided to give HRH a nice bath (not that he thought this was a good idea) to get him all fresh and clean all over. Put him in his wheelchair and let him trot up to the pet hotel. I get tears in my eyes sometimes when I see him in the wheelchair, he's so happy to be so mobile. I should use it more than I do, it really perks him up. He was just zipping around everywhere, avoiding heading toward the bathtub!
So he got a nice warm bath, towel rub-down, and blow dry. Wrapped the tumor foot up again, and laid him in a nice sunny patch in the house to get completely dry. 
The mange is really active right now, so I've got him back on the ivermectin. I hate to give it to him, it makes him not feel as good, but I really have no choice. At least there are no skin infections, so that's a good thing.
His loyal subject has now tended to his needs, and he is sleeping peacefully.


----------



## magiclover

Toby has such a strong spirit and you are the best of Moms. I think about you both every day. Hugs and kisses to HRH.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Havent been on in quite sometime but had to check in and see how toby is and how you are...thinking of you


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh Barb, I am glad you were able to clean him all up and get him mobile!! He must have quite liked that - it makes me smile just to picture him being happily zipping around; most likely knowing full well you were happy enough to let him avoid the bathtub for a bit while you watched him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Barb, what a bad day you guys had yesterday. I hope today is a better one. I wish we lived closer so I could help somehow. I'm glad HRH is resting peacefully right now.


----------



## coppers-mom

I smiled through my tears as I imagined HRH zipping around in his wheelchair.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry to hear the tumor bled again  But happy Toby had fun with his wheels  

Do you have any Yunnan baiyao/Yunnan Paiyao on hand? It can can help stop the bleeding if things got real bad.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Steve, I do have yunnan baiyao on hand. The acupuncure vet gave me some for "just in case". I hope to not need it !



GoldenCamper said:


> Sorry to hear the tumor bled again  But happy Toby had fun with his wheels
> 
> Do you have any Yunnan baiyao/Yunnan Paiyao on hand? It can can help stop the bleeding if things got real bad.


----------



## mylissyk

hotel4dogs said:


> Yesterday was not a good day here.
> My DH decided to go with me to field training with Tito, and we were gone for several hours. When we came back poor Toby was lying in a squished pile of poop (sorry), and blood from the tumor which had apparently broken open.
> My daughter, who works here at the pet hotel, had apparently put him in the sun room as she was planning to take a nap during our closed hours, 11:30-2:00. So I guess she fell asleep (!) and didn't hear him barking to go out from the other end of the house. When he tried to get up on his own, he must have broken the tumor open again.
> What a mess. All over the floor, the area rug, and of course HRH who wasn't real happy about it. We cleaned it up, which took quite a while.
> So this morning I decided to give HRH a nice bath (not that he thought this was a good idea) to get him all fresh and clean all over. Put him in his wheelchair and let him trot up to the pet hotel. I get tears in my eyes sometimes when I see him in the wheelchair, he's so happy to be so mobile. I should use it more than I do, it really perks him up. He was just zipping around everywhere, avoiding heading toward the bathtub!
> So he got a nice warm bath, towel rub-down, and blow dry. Wrapped the tumor foot up again, and laid him in a nice sunny patch in the house to get completely dry.
> The mange is really active right now, so I've got him back on the ivermectin. I hate to give it to him, it makes him not feel as good, but I really have no choice. At least there are no skin infections, so that's a good thing.
> His loyal subject has now tended to his needs, and he is sleeping peacefully.


You are so devoted to his care, we should all be so lucky.


----------



## paula bedard

Typing, erasing, typing, erasing. I've been away from the Forum so much that I must have missed Toby's tumor on his foot. I hope it's not causing him too much discomfort or pain. My thoughts are with HRH, I keep him close in my prayers. His spirits seem to be up, which is very good to hear. I promise to check in more frequently and hope to find that he's enjoying better days. Hugs to you both. I know how exasperated you must have felt today...and sad for Toby.


----------



## Claire's Friend

What a wonderful Mom you have Toby ! Hope this weekend is better for both of you ! XXOO


----------



## GoldensGirl

HRH is such a very lucky guy to have you there for him. I hope someone takes care of you at least half as well as you take care of Toby! And that YOU take care of yourself, too.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you had a rough day! Glad Toby had a good time zipping around in his wheelchair. I hope you all have a good weekend!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking and praying for Toby today.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Your devotion to Toby is so heartwarming. He is very lucky to have a Mom like you! ((HUGS)) I hope you have a better weekend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope you have good weekend with your puppies. Congratulations to Tito for doing so well. When you find time, please throw in a photo of your sweet Toby boy.


----------



## paula bedard

Hoping you and Toby are enjoying a pleasant Saturday together.


----------



## maple1144

Oh poor you and Toby, I hope today is a better day for you both, sending good thoughts your way and keeping you in my prayers. I googled up a dog wheel chair as I had no idea what one looked like, what an amazing device, Im so glad you have one for Toby!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Barb

Praying for Toby and you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, things have gone from bad to worse here.
Last night I believe Toby fell victim to vestibular syndrome. Not sure what it is, it's either that or a stroke, but I believe stroke is quite rare in dogs. He appears to have Horner's syndrome along with it.
He can't stand or walk at all. 
He feels fine, is eating and drinking, but can't stand up or walk. 
I am heartbroken. I read online about vestibular syndrome, the symptoms seem to fit, and I'm going to give him a couple of days and see what happens. Sadly, if there's no major improvement within a few days I have to send him over the bridge.
His eye looks a little better this evening, so that's encouraging.
I would love to hear from anyone who has experience dealing with vestibular syndrome (assuming that's what this is).


----------



## Claire's Friend

You are right strokes are rare in dogs. It is very hard watching an animal with VS, I have had both dogs and cats get it. My vets always encourage me to give it 10 days to resolve. With a Golden I always suspect an inner ear infection, but do go round and round with my vets over this. I always do a 7 day round of antibiotics just in case. At the point you are at, what could it hurt. You have a lot going on here and you know your boy best. I will step up the prayers and good thoughts for you both. Take care.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, Barb !! I am so sorry - what a terrible thing for you and Toby. Thoughts and prayers are streaming your way from CT.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ten days is good to know. I don't know how long to wait before deciding it isn't going to get any better.
Between this morning and this evening he has shown a teeny tiny improvement, which is a bit encouraging.
We have a vet appointment on Tuesday, and I will discuss antibiotics at that time. I did read online that with the eye involvement it's more likely to be an infection.
My poor boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry to read that Toby is failing. You are doing a wonderful job with him in his senior years.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I had a very old kitty with this back in Feb. On day 9 there had been such little improvement, I set up "the" appointment. I went in to get him the next morning and he was waiting at the door like "Look Mom, I am fine " He was back to normal within a week after that and is still with me today .


----------



## amy22

Im so sorry to hear this..Im praying for Toby. xxoo


----------



## Maxs Mom

You and Toby are in my thoughts. I don't know anything about VS to help you, just want you to know I am thinking of both of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, you all have been in my thoughts and prayers all day today. I'm encouraged his eye seems better a little. I'm fuzzy about Barkley's episodes with vestibular syndrome but I do remember something about the vet telling me it lasted about 10-14 days. In our case his episodes usually resolved in 7 days. His main symptom was stiffness and walking at a very odd angle, holding his head/neck sort of cocked to one side and walking in the direction his head was turned. He was always mobile, but he was much younger than Toby when he experienced it. I'm glad you guys have an appointment on Tuesday. is it possible he might have an inner ear infection? 

I'm praying for you, praying for Toby's improvement. He's such a special boy.


----------



## my4goldens

Barb,

Sorry Toby is not doing well. I have a friend that had a dog with vestibular syndrome. She was a little border collie about 7 or 8 I think. They had her at the vet's for treatment, she seemed to improve but then I think around the 9th day or so really crashed so they chose to let her go. Maybe Toby will show some improvement by Tuesday when you take him to the vet. I will be thinking of you and Toby. Oh, Congrats on Tito's new title. How exciting that is.

Donna


----------



## DaisyGolden

I hope he gets over this and can spend more time with you. I'm saying lots of prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Barb, our old Apache had what I thought was a stroke when she was about 13.. yes, it was vestibular syndrome. Her initial episode happened in the back yard. I was out with her and she all of a sudden fell over and was unresponsive... lost bowel control. When she came to, her eyes had the rapid darting around ( can't remember what it was called) and she could not get up. DH carried her inside, and we took her to the vet. He kept her for the day to monitor and medicate ( prednisone ?). I was really surprised when he called and said she could come home. Her head was tilted way over to the side, she could get up with help and with a sling under hips at that point. It took both DH & I. He told me that the first few days would be critical... she could not ( and I wouldn't have wanted her to ) continue for any length of time so debilitated. However, she very gradually regained her strength. She was on a course of prednisone for several weeks I believe. She was one whose head tilt also resolved, thought some don't.


----------



## DNL2448

Keeping you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers. Be strong Toby.


----------



## hubbub

A friend's dog had VS when he was about 10, he recovered, but the head tilt remained until he was released to the bridge years later. 

You all will never be far from my thoughts. 

I've lit a candle for Toby and his family Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper had VS right after his pancreatitis episode in August/September 2009.

He took antibiotics sicne the vet culdn't rule out an inner ear infection without a CAT scan. He did not have the eye movement -a head tilt and really drunk walk were the main symptoms. He recovered quickly. He was already on quite a few medicines since he had been released from the hospital about 12 hours before. I know he took antibiotics and I believe he took prednisone, but not certain. Toby would have to take simplicef, but Cop took cephalexin.

He also had a stroke or another bout of VS in August 2010. He went to his acupuncturist, regular vet and specialist that time and they weren't sure which it was. Again antibiotics and I know he was already on prednisone at that time.

Both times he recovered with a slight head tilt being the only remaining symptom.
I shall Toby does at least as well.:crossfing:smooch:

Both of Copper's episodes were scarier to me than him and they resolved quickly. The second time, he would just fall over when walking and couldn't find his food bowl. He's be about 2 or 3 inches off when he reached for it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Lit a candle for sweet Toby boy. I am so sorry one thing is coming after another.


----------



## k9mom

I'm very sorry to hear Toby is not doing well, please know I will say a prayer for you and Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good morning Barb, on here looking for an update, hoping and praying you guys had a good night and he's not getting any worse.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Vestibular syndrome is at this point a self-diagnosis, we haven't been to the vet yet, but the symptoms sure fit especially in light of what you guys are telling me. His eye appears to have Horner's syndrome, and I read that in the case of vestibular with inner ear involvement that's common. 
His head doesn't tilt much, and his eyes aren't rolling (but he's pretty much blind, which might explain that). But he does lean toward that side, and walk in circles toward the effected side, more classic symptoms. Also I've noticed he wants to sleep on that side with that ear/eye down on the bed. 
He's eating and drinking fine, is not in any pain or distress, but he's disoriented and confused when he has to get up. It's like he's not sure which way is up or down, more classic signs of VS. So with his already greatly limited mobility, he just plops down and can't or won't move.
It's been about 30 hours now and he has not gotten any worse (although I haven't had him up yet this morning) so I'm assuming the acute phase of whatever this is is over and now we will progress to the healing phase.
I made the vet appt. for Tuesday rather than Monday to give him another day to improve before I have to fight with DH about *what we should do*. If Toby is showing signs of improving, DH will be okay (I hope) with waiting a few more days to see what happens. If not, we will have to let him cross the bridge.
Thanks for all the kind words, prayers, and good thoughts. They mean so much to me.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh Barb, my thoughts & prayers will continue. In Reiki, part of the prayer is

May I give (have) this healing
For the greatest joy
And highest good
of ALL concerned.

This prayer I give you, for any comfort it may bring.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking and praying for all of you. Toby is a very fortunate dog with you as his caregiver and supporter.


----------



## hotel4dogs

An update---
He seems to have made some progress this morning. His eye looked bad again last night, but looks not too bad this morning.
He wants to get up now, and is barking for help to get up. That's a huge change from yesterday, when he just laid on the floor and didn't want to move.
Still totally disoriented, once he's up he's not sure where to go or what to do. Just stands there. He's been outside twice, with major assistance (takes 2 of us to do it, he's a big dog). But he does seem able to stand now for about 2 minutes at a time, whereas yesterday a few seconds and he would collapse. When he tries to walk he sets his front feet gingerly, like he's not sure where the floor is. He's still circling rather than walking forward, but it's not as tight nor pronounced of a circle. 
Also huge, he ate his breakfast standing up this morning. 
I'm encouraged, it's been about 36 hours and he's showing some signs of it getting a little better. It's baby steps, but at least it's not getting worse, and is making some improvement.
Now if I can get DH on board with just giving him a little more time....this morning he did admit that Toby is a bit better, so that's another good sign.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers for Toby and you. Can he take pred?? That seemed to be key to improvement in our case. Improvement does seem to be slow moving, in our case, it was perhaps a week or two. However, with Apache she had several good years following the episode.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so saddened to hear of Toby's new issued with VS. I know nothing about VS, but just wanted to say I admire all you're doing for your boy. I also admire the fact that you're ready to send him across the bridge, if that's what is right for him. My hopes and thoughts are with you guys as you make such difficult choices. Give HRH, an extra scritch from me...Dawn


----------



## coppers-mom

YOu and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers.
Both of Copper's episodes were terribly scary to me, but he grinned through all of it. He also recovered almost completely - jsut a slight head tilt and some residual unsteadiness remained after the second episode.
Big hugs to you and many kisses to your lovely boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh, Barb. Things seem to have gone sharply downhill since I last read this thread yesterday. I grieve with you that Toby is going through such a hard time. This roller coaster that we ride our fur people late in their lives is so heartbreaking.

I don't know anything about vestibular syndrome, but lost a German Shepherd to stroke when she was 16. Also, Charlie's neurologist always asked whether he was walking in circles, saying that could be indicative of a brain lesion or mass. I hope that whatever Toby has is something he can recover from quickly.

Your loving care for Toby has been inspiring to many of us. Your love for him will give you the strength and courage to let him go when you know that's what is best for him.

Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## goldensmum

Oh No, so sorry to hear this. Ginny had the same (we were told a stroke here, so not sure), she had very bad nystagmus (?sp) - eyes flickering and head tilt, and she couldn't keep food down, and had problems walking too. Our vet said it probably would be like us feeling sea sick. She was given antibiotics but because she kept vomiting they were stopped. Although we saw very slight improvements, it was about 2 weeks before she was back to normal. She did suffer another episode, although not so severe and that was about 7 days before she recovered.

Holly also had this problem, but she was also in late stage kidney failure, and we decided that for her waiting wasn;t an option and we sadly let her go to the bridge.

Have a lit a candle for Toby and praying hard for a good result


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You are in my thoughts and prayers all time. So happy to see there is small improvement, I am praying to continue. And on the side of DH, I don't know are we more blinded with our love or what but I am familiar with that too. Thank you for giving Toby the best care possible. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, your poor guy. One thing for sure, he has a fighting spirit - just like his mom. I hope today is filled with more improvement. It must be so hard to watch him disoriented - that would just break my heart. At least he knows you are nearby, and that must give him great comfort.


----------



## GoldenCamper

You and Toby are in my thoughts. I said a prayer and sending my best wishes. Give Toby a scritch for me please. 

Sorry I have no input on the VS, never been there. Similarities of VS with my first girl, but it was MG.


----------



## paula bedard

Glad to read that Toby is doing better this morning! I had a bunny with 'tilt' which sounds very much like VS. Most bunnies do not survive but mine did, he lived for a year and a half until he passed from unrelated causes. He kept a slight head tilt but managed to get his sense of balance back. I hope Toby continues to show improvement. 

'Come on Toby!!!' Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Prayers for Toby and you. Can he take pred?? That seemed to be key to improvement in our case. Improvement does seem to be slow moving, in our case, it was perhaps a week or two. However, with Apache she had several good years following the episode.


Barb's mentioned Toby can't take the prednisone due to some other health issues, so it makes recovery more complicated. 

Barb, I'm glad to read the update that he's feeling a little better. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, he can't take pred. due to his chronic demodex mange. The mange is flared up right now, and I had just put him back on the liquid ivermectin a few days ago. In fact, I wondered if it played any role in what just happened, and it's one of the things I need to ask my vet when we go in on Tuesday.
I wish he could take pred., I think it would help his muscles, too.



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Prayers for Toby and you. Can he take pred?? That seemed to be key to improvement in our case. Improvement does seem to be slow moving, in our case, it was perhaps a week or two. However, with Apache she had several good years following the episode.


----------



## hotel4dogs

*baby steps*

Thanks so much for the prayers, kind words, and good wishes. It gives me strength to go on dealing with this just knowing you wonderful friends are there for me.
Toby continues to improve in baby steps. I'm thinking (hoping) that the fact that he's improving at all means that it's not a tumor or lesion in his brain. 
He wandered around the kitchen for about 2 minutes this afternoon, which is wonderful compared to where he was 24 hours ago. Still eating and drinking normally, so that's one less thing to worry about.
And he seems much more alert today, yesterday he just wanted to lie around and sleep, today he keeps barking to get helped up. Then when he's up he just stands there with one of those "now what did I come into this room for???" looks on his face.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Glad that Toby seems to be doing somewhat better. 

I am praying for him and for you!!


----------



## Debles

Awww sweet Toby, continuing prayers and good thoughts for him.


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks so much for the prayers, kind words, and good wishes. It gives me strength to go on dealing with this just knowing you wonderful friends are there for me.
> Toby continues to improve in baby steps. I'm thinking (hoping) that the fact that he's improving at all means that it's not a tumor or lesion in his brain.
> He wandered around the kitchen for about 2 minutes this afternoon, which is wonderful compared to where he was 24 hours ago. Still eating and drinking normally, so that's one less thing to worry about.
> And he seems much more alert today, yesterday he just wanted to lie around and sleep, today he keeps barking to get helped up. Then when he's up he just stands there with one of those "now what did I come into this room for???" looks on his face.


It's interesting that you mentioned the Ivermectin. There is a blood brain barrier in the brain that protects it from Ivermectin. However if the B/B is compromised, like my poor Morgan missing part of her brain, it can cause problems. I feel like you do, that if this was a brain tumor , he would not be showing signs of improvement. I really feel for you, trying to know what the right thing to do is. When they have multiple prolems and can't take certain meds, it certainly becomes a challenge. Hang in there, your heart will help you know what is right. In the mean times. prayers and good thoughts by the TONS being sent from California. Take care


----------



## amy22

Continuing prayers for Toby and you. xxoo


----------



## AmberSunrise

Baby steps are good!! Continued prayers streaming your way


----------



## goldensmum

Sending more prayers and good wishes for Toby, any improvement no matter how small it may seem is good.

Hang on in there Toby and keep up the fight


----------



## hotel4dogs

We do know that Toby is Ivermectin sensitive and I wonder if it's gotten worse. The normal therapeutic dose for chronic demodex, at Toby's weight, is 2.2 ml per day. I can't get him over 1.0 or he starts staggering and falling over (but different from what's going on now). It's probably why we've never been able to clear up the demodex completely. That's why I can't help but wonder if the ivermectin in some way triggered this problem. 
Thanks for the prayers and thoughts!!

_It's interesting that you mentioned the Ivermectin. There is a blood brain barrier in the brain that protects it from Ivermectin. However if the B/B is compromised, like my poor Morgan missing part of her brain, it can cause problems. I feel like you do, that if this was a brain tumor , he would not be showing signs of improvement. I really feel for you, trying to know what the right thing to do is. When they have multiple prolems and can't take certain meds, it certainly becomes a challenge. Hang in there, your heart will help you know what is right. In the mean times. prayers and good thoughts by the TONS being sent from California. Take care _


----------



## magiclover

We continue to pray for and send our love to you and Toby.


----------



## hollyk

Barb, 
Sending prayers to you and Toby.

Holly


----------



## Dallas Gold

I woke up thinking about Toby and hoping you all had a restful night.


----------



## lucysmum

Praying for Toby.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Morning Barb, I hope Toby had a peaceful night and you also.
Dylan, had many of the symptoms Toby has, but he didn't improve, he just slowly got worse until we had to let him go.
I pray that Toby has many more days with you, I will keep him in my prayers. He is always in my thoughts. HUGS!!
June


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you all today. Your strength and advocacy for Toby's health and well being are a great source of inspiration.


----------



## coppers-mom

Candle lit and prayers said for Toby.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

I hope you have seen more improvement in Toby today :crossfing


----------



## Angelina

Just catching up and I hope Toby improves as well. I glad you are giving him time; I know it is hard. K


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is about the same today as yesterday, maybe a *little* better. He is for sure not worse, anyway. 
He is eating and drinking normally, and now is standing up to eat. He can stand for quite a long time now, like 20 minutes, but still finds walking hard. He walks in a slow circle toward the affected side. He bumps into things and seems disoriented and confused. 
He sleeps peacefully, and isn't in any pain. Barks to be petted or helped up so he can wander around and bump into things. 
Our vet appointment is tomorrow. I sure hope they can offer some insight and help for Toby.


----------



## sammydog

Just wanted to add that I am thinking about you and Toby.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad he is not any worse. How I selfishly wish I could drive out there and take that boy for a wagon ride, that would bring me such a joy.


----------



## maple1144

Oh Im so sorry you have to go through this, Toby loves you no matter what!


----------



## TucAl

Barb - Thinking of you and Toby - sending good thoughts and prayers your way....


----------



## Claire's Friend

More prayers for you and your boy !!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, what time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

BARB

Praying for you and Toby!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing you the best possible outcome tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you guys!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Our appointment isn't until 3:00 tomorrow afternoon, so I won't be back here until about 5:00 as my vet is over an hour away.
When I made the appointment on Saturday morning, it was my intention to send him over the bridge tomorrow. But now, I feel that I just can't yet. He has been his usual (PITA) self today, his personality is unchanged. He's hungry, drinking fine, even found the water bowl on his own twice today. Wandered around the house a lot bumping into things. It's just that it's so sad to see him so disoriented.
I read on one website (if this is in fact vestibular syndrome) that if you want to know how your dog is feeling, just spin in circles for 5 minutes and when you stop, how you feel is how your dog is feeling.


----------



## Laurie

I will be thinking of you and Toby tomorrow....

Hugs to Toby from all of my guys!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and sweet Toby. It's not an easy road but I am glad he is not doing worse. Good luck tomorrow, I am praying they can help to keep your boy around. Hugs to a sugar boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Letting go is never easy, but I think it must be almost impossible when you see HRH being himself, however disoriented. I hope the news is good tomorrow.

Holding you and Toby in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

I really hope everything goes well at the vet. Will be thinking of you and Toby...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Toby.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of Toby ! XXOO


----------



## hotel4dogs

We're leaving in about 45 minutes for the vet appointment. 
HRH is in typical Royal mode today. He wanders around aimlessly, circling and bumping into things. After a while, I drag him to the bed and shove him over (he can't get up on his own) so he will rest a while. Within 5 minutes he barks to be helped back up. I help him up, he roams around knocking things over, and then we repeat the process. 
Well.
I just got done cleaning up a rather major mess. He decided to get himself a drink of water, and unfortunately knocked over the water bowl, which I had just filled. Think "horse trough" sized bowl, too. What a mess. So now there are about 12 big towels in the laundry. HRH has a wet butt, too, as he fell and sat in the water. Sigh.
I am so glad to see him wanting to be up and walking around.
I am so saddened that he can't walk a straight line, and is so disoriented and keeps bumping into everything.
Here are a couple of photos taken this morning of HRH and Tito napping together. HRH sleeps so peacefully and relaxed, not a tense muscle in his body. Notice which one is on the bed, LOL. Poor Toby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thinking of you all.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thinking of you and DH and especially HRH. What crappy weather, too, to have to take him out today. Hugs, and smooches to the Toby man!


----------



## hubbub

Your love, hard work and dedication to Toby's well being is tremendous and inspiring. 

The pictures of the two of them are lovely. <<Big hugs to you all>>


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful pics......sending positive thoughts today, as always.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you all today. Those are such sweet photos of Tito and Toby.

I hope you come back with a plan of action for Toby's vestibular issues. I know this is so hard emotionally and physically on you. HUGS...


----------



## AmberSunrise

But Toby has the toy  great pictures

Good thoughts being sent ..


----------



## Bob Dylan

Barb, Your Toby has captured the hearts of many of us on this forum (and I am sure wherever he goes). He is so precious, you have been everything he needs and loves. I hope his visit goes well. Hugs!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Please know our thoughts are with you, even more so today. I love the pictures


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying for you and Toby.


----------



## paula bedard

Toby does look peaceful and why wouldn't he? He has you taking such good care of him. Thinking of you both and hoping his balance improves.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We're back and WE ARE SMILING!!!
The vet said that there's no definitive way to tell if it's vestibular syndrome without a bunch of really nasty tests, such as CT scans and MRIs, but he's quite confident that it is. He said the behavior is classic, the circling, not wanting to walk, bumping into things, etc. He checked out Toby's ears and didn't see any signs of infection, and his temp. is normal. But he's putting him on some antibiotics (simplicef plus metronidazole plus pepto-bismol) just to be on the safe side, since inner ear infections can be really hard to diagnose.
He also said that in about 90% of the dogs around Toby's age that have VS it's idiopathic, which is good to hear. I was concerned there might be an underlying cause, and the vet said probably not. Also said that the really good news is that when it's their first time having it, it tends to resolve close to 100% within about 2 weeks. He said to expect the progress to be very slow, but that he should recover completely, or almost completely. 
Then he looked me right in the eye and said, "you're doing the right thing, he's not ready to leave your side yet". He feels Toby's quality of life is still quite acceptable.
So I am very, very pleased. We have a couple of weeks of recovery time to get past, but he should do just fine!!! Vet also said that it's unusual for them to recover this much so quickly, so he feels pretty good that Toby will make a complete recovery. (Sheesh, I thought this was SLOW!)
Thanks for all the kind words, prayers, and good thoughts. The GRF magic, candles, prayers and good thoughts have sure come thru for HRH yet again. 

Oh, one more thing. Vet said he hasn't seen any VS in quite a while, and now Toby is the FOURTH case he's seen yesterday and today. Is that weird or what??? I wonder if it's a weather/pressure/wind thing in some way? He said that one dog he saw with VS yesterday couldn't even lift his head up.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so glad you have a plan of action and Toby's not ready to depart this earth just yet.  Give him a nice ear rub for me!


----------



## amy22

YAY!!! What SUPER, FANTASTIC news!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> We're back and WE ARE SMILING!!!
> ... He said to expect the progress to be very slow, but that he should recover completely, or almost completely.
> Then he looked me right in the eye and said, "you're doing the right thing, he's not ready to leave your side yet". He feels Toby's quality of life is still quite acceptable.
> So I am very, very pleased. We have a couple of weeks of recovery time to get past, but he should do just fine!!! ...


Hurray!!!!! This is excellent news! You have absolutely made my day!
arty:arty2::jamming::drummer:arty2:arty:


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

I am so very happy for Toby and you!!


----------



## Debles

YAY!!!! So happy for you guys! he and you have been through so much!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Whoopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:yipee::smooch::smooch::smooch:
:greenboun


----------



## Laurie

Wonderful news for you and Toby!!!!!!!

:smooch: for Toby!!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> .
> Then he looked me right in the eye and said, "you're doing the right thing, he's not ready to leave your side yet".


I keep reading this over and over and SMILING BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

FANDAMTASTIC!!!!! So so happy for you all.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Then he looked me right in the eye and said, "you're doing the right thing, he's not ready to leave your side yet". He feels Toby's quality of life is still quite acceptable.


:banana: I LOVE any chance to bring out the dancing banana in celebration!!!! 

I absolutely commend your vet for easing your mind!!!!


----------



## walexk

Outstanding news!!! You go Toby!!!


----------



## maple1144

Oh I am so happy to hear your news Im so happy for you and Toby! YAY!!! I was a little afraid to log on and check, now Im so happy I did! Maple and I are sending you all the happy dogs life thoughts we can!


----------



## 2golddogs

Yeah Toby!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## magiclover

Barb I am thrilled to hear the good news about Toby. It was a beautiful ray of sunshine on such a crappy weather day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am smiling too. So happy for you and Toby. 
Thank you for the photos. Toby's sleep is so relaxing and peaceful, it brings peace to me too. I wish I could give him hugs, so many hugs, all hugs I missed for last six months. Thank you Barb, thank you so much for all your love and care for your sweet boy.


----------



## Claire's Friend

THANK YOU for being such a GREAT Mom to Toby and following this thing through. I don't even want to think about how many dogs I've known where the owners are just convinced it's a stroke a put the dog down. Like I said before, it is hard to watch, but if you can just all hang in there for a bit more, you should have your boy back. It sounds like you have a wonderful vet. From what I understand this feels like a really bad hang over, not something great but certainly not fatal. YIPPPPEEE for HRH Toby !!!!!


----------



## k9mom

Glad to hear the good news!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just catching up on the GREAT news!! So happy that he got through this and will be just FINE!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

hotel4dogs said:


> We're back and WE ARE SMILING!!!
> The vet said that there's no definitive way to tell if it's vestibular syndrome without a bunch of really nasty tests, such as CT scans and MRIs, but he's quite confident that it is. He said the behavior is classic, the circling, not wanting to walk, bumping into things, etc. He checked out Toby's ears and didn't see any signs of infection, and his temp. is normal. But he's putting him on some antibiotics (simplicef plus metronidazole plus pepto-bismol) just to be on the safe side, since inner ear infections can be really hard to diagnose.
> He also said that in about 90% of the dogs around Toby's age that have VS it's idiopathic, which is good to hear. I was concerned there might be an underlying cause, and the vet said probably not. Also said that the really good news is that when it's their first time having it, it tends to resolve close to 100% within about 2 weeks. He said to expect the progress to be very slow, but that he should recover completely, or almost completely.
> Then he looked me right in the eye and said, "you're doing the right thing, he's not ready to leave your side yet". He feels Toby's quality of life is still quite acceptable.
> So I am very, very pleased. We have a couple of weeks of recovery time to get past, but he should do just fine!!! Vet also said that it's unusual for them to recover this much so quickly, so he feels pretty good that Toby will make a complete recovery. (Sheesh, I thought this was SLOW!)
> Thanks for all the kind words, prayers, and good thoughts. The GRF magic, candles, prayers and good thoughts have sure come thru for HRH yet again.
> 
> Oh, one more thing. Vet said he hasn't seen any VS in quite a while, and now Toby is the FOURTH case he's seen yesterday and today. Is that weird or what??? I wonder if it's a weather/pressure/wind thing in some way? He said that one dog he saw with VS yesterday couldn't even lift his head up.


Wonderful news  Really, really great news - your smiles must go completely from ear to ear and Toby cannot help but know they're for him


----------



## hollyk

Great News! Hugs all around.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Doing a little happy dance over here - for you both!! 

Loved the pictures of your boys.


----------



## SandyK

I somehow missed seeing what happened to Toby. I am sorry, but I am so happy to see he got a good report from the vet today. Toby has been and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!! I hope he continues to improve!! He has to because if it wasn't for him I would have never known what HRH stands for!! So I would like to send extra hugs and kisses to "HRH"!!:wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs

a HUGE thank you to each of you!!! The magic of the forum's prayers and good wishes has pulled HRH thru again.
When he was so bad on Friday night, my initial thought was to get him to the e-vet and have him sent over the bridge. Of course, now I'm glad I didn't. 
We still have a long way to go. He was up to potty this morning and didn't seem any better than yesterday, but he had such a tiring day yesterday I'm just going to assume it's because of that. 
We start the antibiotics this morning. Maybe they will help, although the vet doesn't think they will. At least maybe they will help his stinky breath!


----------



## lgnutah

I am glad that he is doing better


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that you are smiling - I know when Ginny had her problem, we initially didn't see much change, but people who didn;t see her everyday did (one of them being my dad who would not say it if he didn;t mean it), we also found that as she did start to recover she became very clingy and I used to have to sit and just hold her paw until she dropped off to sleep.

Sending big hugs for Toby and for you & hubby (sorry can't remember human names)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Barb, You just made my day. Give Toby a big HUG & KISS from me.

We love good reports, I will keep him in my prayers!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The first thing I do every morning when I wake up is say a prayer for "our" Tobys and I also do the same thing when my head hits the pillow at night. I'm glad that all the prayers of everyone here are working! 

I hope you see good results with the antibiotic without any of the side effects!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So glad Toby is better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Whoooo! Way to go AGAIN you silly old guy!! Now, STOP scaring your mum!! :smooch:


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so happy to see a good update about Toby. He is such a sweet boy and I don't think he is ready to step down as king either.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so very happy Toby had a good visit at the vets  Hope he continues to improve!


----------



## TucAl

So happy to hear the news about Toby - couldn't get to computer yesterday but was thinking about you a lot.....prayers for continued progress...


----------



## magiclover

Love the happy news! Every day with Toby is a wonderful gift!!


----------



## paula bedard

Big smiles for Toby! So glad to check in and see that he had a good Vet visit. Ike must sense the good news too, he keeps pushing his head up between me and the computer and wagging his tail happily.


----------



## Angelina

I too am happy it is good news. Did the doc say anything about the ivermectin setting it off? 

I never knew this condition existed before. When my dog Rusty died about 30 years ago he had the same symptoms but we were told it was from the heartworms breaking up and going into his brain. Now I have to wonder if he could of been saved. It is very sad to me but one cannot change the past. K


----------



## hotel4dogs

I did ask about the ivermectin, and the vet said that normally he would say no, but with Toby it's hard to say since we know he's ivermectin sensitive. He doubted it had anything to do with it, but couldn't be sure. So I'm supposed to keep him off it for as long as possible, even though the mange is rather active right now.




Angelina said:


> I too am happy it is good news. Did the doc say anything about the ivermectin setting it off?
> 
> I never knew this condition existed before. When my dog Rusty died about 30 years ago he had the same symptoms but we were told it was from the heartworms breaking up and going into his brain. Now I have to wonder if he could of been saved. It is very sad to me but one cannot change the past. K


----------



## Claire's Friend

Is there something topical you could do for the mange? More good thoughts coming from me and J !


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> We're back and WE ARE SMILING!!!
> The vet said that there's no definitive way to tell if it's vestibular syndrome without a bunch of really nasty tests, such as CT scans and MRIs, but he's quite confident that it is. He said the behavior is classic, the circling, not wanting to walk, bumping into things, etc. He checked out Toby's ears and didn't see any signs of infection, and his temp. is normal. But he's putting him on some antibiotics (simplicef plus metronidazole plus pepto-bismol) just to be on the safe side, since inner ear infections can be really hard to diagnose.
> He also said that in about 90% of the dogs around Toby's age that have VS it's idiopathic, which is good to hear. I was concerned there might be an underlying cause, and the vet said probably not. Also said that the really good news is that when it's their first time having it, it tends to resolve close to 100% within about 2 weeks. He said to expect the progress to be very slow, but that he should recover completely, or almost completely.
> Then he looked me right in the eye and said, "you're doing the right thing, he's not ready to leave your side yet". He feels Toby's quality of life is still quite acceptable.
> So I am very, very pleased. We have a couple of weeks of recovery time to get past, but he should do just fine!!! Vet also said that it's unusual for them to recover this much so quickly, so he feels pretty good that Toby will make a complete recovery. (Sheesh, I thought this was SLOW!)
> Thanks for all the kind words, prayers, and good thoughts. The GRF magic, candles, prayers and good thoughts have sure come thru for HRH yet again.
> 
> Oh, one more thing. Vet said he hasn't seen any VS in quite a while, and now Toby is the FOURTH case he's seen yesterday and today. Is that weird or what??? I wonder if it's a weather/pressure/wind thing in some way? He said that one dog he saw with VS yesterday couldn't even lift his head up.


 
Absolutely wonderful news!!!! GO TOBY GO! Bless you guys!


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby - _You are always on my mind_

and thank goodness you can't hear me sing that.:smooch:
You'd howl for sure.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Checking in on you and Toby today ???


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am saddened and frustrated because Toby is not getting well as fast as I'd like him to. I don't have any experience with vestibular syndrome, so I don't know what to expect. It's been a week today, and he's still walking into things and having a hard time. He has improved for sure, there's no question. Should he be further along by now? Is there something else wrong, like a brain tumor? Am I keeping him alive too long??? 
It's not a good (mental) day for me. 
I think I'm doing the right thing. He eats fine, drinks fine, isn't in any pain . But he's confused when he tries to navigate around the house. I don't think he's "out of it", and he for sure knows who each of us is. 
The tumor keeps breaking open and bleeding now, too. I have it bandaged so he doesn't get blood on the carpets. 
This is so hard.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I'm so sorry. With Barkley we did start seeing improvement around day 7 or so, but you are dealing with a much older dog with mobility issues and a bleeding tumor to boot. It is hard--I'm sorry--I'm sending you good thoughts and wishes, hoping HRH shows improvement very soon. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## GoldenMum

My heart goes out to you.....thinking of you and HRH......


----------



## hubbub

My heart aches for you all - never far from our thoughts.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## hotel4dogs

Anne, maybe I just don't know what to expect. When you say you started to see improvement, do you remember in what ways? How much improvement?
When this first happened, Toby couldn't stand at all. If he stood even briefly, he would circle to the left constantly.
Now he can stand for as long as he chooses to. He can sometimes make a right hand turn. He still circles to the left a little, but not obsessively like a week ago. 
But he seems disoriented, and continues to bump into things. Does that sound right for a week later?




Dallas Gold said:


> Barb, I'm so sorry. With Barkley we did start seeing improvement around day 7 or so, but you are dealing with a much older dog with mobility issues and a bleeding tumor to boot. It is hard--I'm sorry--I'm sending you good thoughts and wishes, hoping HRH shows improvement very soon. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## maple1144

Oh my Im so sorry you are having such a hard time of it, you are in my thoughts


----------



## Dallas Gold

With Barkley he could walk straight and he seemed more alert, jumping on and off furniture (when he wasn't supposed to be doing that). He didn't seem to be in a daze but was more interactive with us. It was more of a general feeling he felt better, was more alert and cognizant he was not going on walks, and he didn't walk in a circular direction. He was much younger than your Toby when he had his first episodes and he didn't have as many other underlying health issues--so that's probably why they say recovery is unique to every dog. 

I'm trying to brainstorm ideas here--is it possible you could upload a video of him walking and acting like you are describing and then sending a link to your vet and ask if it's normal for Day 7 (or 10--depending on when your vet can see it since it is Friday)?


----------



## hotel4dogs

we have an appointment with the acupuncture vet on Monday, so I will ask her when we go. 
My vet felt, on Tuesday, that Toby had made huge progress already compared to what he would have expected to see. So maybe it's just me. 
I just worry that, with at least 2 cancers we know of, plus probably some type of nasal growth, something has spread to his brain.
It sounds like Barkley was much more himself within a week than Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom

The first time copper had VS (September 2009), he improved very quickly. Almost back to normal in one week.

He had another bout in august 2010 I believe and it took a lot longer for him to recover. It was also more sever than the first episode. Watching him crookedly reach for his food and water bowl hurt so much.

He had an appointment with his acupuncturist a day or two after that bout started and she really had no recommendations other than the acupuncture. Since it is so far and difficult for toby to go get a treatment I don't think that is very feasible.

I took Copper to his regular vet about 4 - 5 days later and the receptionist thought I was bringing him in to be put down - he looked that bad to her. But I knew I saw improvement and was just getting another opinion. 

I also took Copper to his internal specialist that week and she started him on antibiotics just in case it was an ear infection, but said it is almost impossible to tell. She also couldn't rule out a stroke and said if it was there wasn't much else to do but give him time.

I don't think his head tilt went away completely that time. I think he tilted to the left just a little, but it was a lot at first so just a little was good.

I thought a few times with different problems that maybe I was being selfish, but that tough old boy recovered so many times it was almost unbelievable. I think your boy will recover too. Try to give it time and as long as he is eating and basically happy try not to worry too much.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Teresa. Since Toby and Copper were twins separated at birth, I think Toby's recovery will mirror Coppers 
I'm just really discouraged that it's taking so long, because it makes me worry that something else is wrong. Otherwise, I wouldn't mind the wait so much. But I feel bad for him, still bumping into things. 
He is, however, happy as can be. I need to get off the computer and go spend a few minutes with him before I have to go back to the pet hotel.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Teresa. Since Toby and Copper were twins separated at birth, I think Toby's recovery will mirror Coppers
> I'm just really discouraged that it's taking so long, because it makes me worry that something else is wrong. Otherwise, I wouldn't mind the wait so much. But I feel bad for him, still bumping into things.
> He is, however, happy as can be. I need to get off the computer and go spend a few minutes with him before I have to go back to the pet hotel.


If I were excessively rich I'd buy you a sonogram machine to use on Toby so you could keep track of what is going on inside....plus lessons on interpretation. I can't help but think with HRH's mobility issues the bumping into things due to the VS is magnified because he is so unsteady anyway. I hope you get some answers on Monday....

and Teresa--you sound like me getting all those second and third opinions. Only the best for our boys!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I am saddened and frustrated because Toby is not getting well as fast as I'd like him to.... Is there something else wrong, like a brain tumor? Am I keeping him alive too long???
> It's not a good (mental) day for me.
> I think I'm doing the right thing. He eats fine, drinks fine, isn't in any pain . But he's confused when he tries to navigate around the house. I don't think he's "out of it", and he for sure knows who each of us is....
> This is so hard.


Yes, you're so right when you say "This is so hard." It is one of the hardest things any of us will ever do...nursing a beloved family member who is failing.

Only your heart can tell you when it has gone on for long enough. There may soon come a time when you know that you simply can't go on like this... that everyone around Toby is paying too high a price to maintain the status quo for a wonderful dog who will never be well again. Please don't feel guilty when that time comes. You have been incredibly generous in your caring for Toby. No dog could ask for better.

Are you sure that Toby can see now? If not, that might explain his problems with navigation. 

Finally, what would you want if you were in Toby's condition? 

Holding HRH Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

I checked back and found one of the threads about copper's second VS episode or stroke. There were some differences of opinions at the various vets'.

I mention in the thread that Copper's tongue was hanging out of his mouth and he turned 180° when called and various other things I had forgotten.
This definitely was worse and took longer to heal than the first one.

I mention in there that Copper's cosmic Twin Toby helped with sending healing thoughts. I shall add mine to copper's for darling Toby.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-discussion/85204-copper-such-fighter-6.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Barb, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Toby. I hope he is feeling better soon. Hugs to sweet Toby boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

BARB

You and Toby are in my prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sure that Toby can't see. He's been pretty much functionally blind for well over a year, with the pigmentary uveitis, but he's adapted pretty well to it and rarely bumped into things unless we moved something like a piece of furniture, and he didn't expect it to be where it was moved to.
I wish I knew more of how Toby feels so I knew what I'd want if I were in his condition. I have to think I'd want someone to help me out and give me some time to see what happens. Since he is still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, barking for help to get up, wandering around the house, and seeking affection I can't help feeling he doesn't want me to give up on him yet.




GoldensGirl said:


> Yes, you're so right when you say "This is so hard." It is one of the hardest things any of us will ever do...nursing a beloved family member who is failing.
> 
> Only your heart can tell you when it has gone on for long enough. There may soon come a time when you know that you simply can't go on like this... that everyone around Toby is paying too high a price to maintain the status quo for a wonderful dog who will never be well again. Please don't feel guilty when that time comes. You have been incredibly generous in your caring for Toby. No dog could ask for better.
> 
> Are you sure that Toby can see now? If not, that might explain his problems with navigation.
> 
> Finally, what would you want if you were in Toby's condition?
> 
> Holding HRH Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
> Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sure that Toby can't see. He's been pretty much functionally blind for well over a year, with the pigmentary uveitis, but he's adapted pretty well to it and rarely bumped into things unless we moved something like a piece of furniture, and he didn't expect it to be where it was moved to.
> I wish I knew more of how Toby feels so I knew what I'd want if I were in his condition. I have to think I'd want someone to help me out and give me some time to see what happens. Since he is still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, barking for help to get up, wandering around the house, and seeking affection I can't help feeling he doesn't want me to give up on him yet.


I'm sorry that I had forgotten the pigmentary uveitis and blindness. Toby has more challenges than one sweet dog should have to handle, but he is such trouper that it is easy to lose track. 

It sounds like he is still firmly your very own HRH Toby, giving orders and trusting his faithful servant to tend to his needs and wants. In _The Prophet_, Khalil Gibran observes that "Work is love made visible." Few humans are lucky enough to be loved as much as your Toby.

I hope you have a good evening and that tomorrow is a better day.

Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sure that Toby can't see. He's been pretty much functionally blind for well over a year, with the pigmentary uveitis, but he's adapted pretty well to it and rarely bumped into things unless we moved something like a piece of furniture, and he didn't expect it to be where it was moved to.
> I wish I knew more of how Toby feels so I knew what I'd want if I were in his condition. I have to think I'd want someone to help me out and give me some time to see what happens. Since he is still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, barking for help to get up, wandering around the house, and seeking affection I can't help feeling he doesn't want me to give up on him yet.


I agree--he's telling you he doesn't want you to give up on him yet, especially if he's interactive like he is. 

Could you refresh my memory--he had the fainting episode last time he was at the acupuncture vet--when did the VS symptoms first appear after that? I'm wondering if putting him back in the car for transport home triggered something? Could it be he has something different like a pulled neck muscle? Or are the two separated by enough time to be independent of one another? Just brainstorming here...


----------



## AmberSunrise

hotel4dogs said:


> I am saddened and frustrated because Toby is not getting well as fast as I'd like him to. I don't have any experience with vestibular syndrome, so I don't know what to expect. It's been a week today, and he's still walking into things and having a hard time. He has improved for sure, there's no question. Should he be further along by now? Is there something else wrong, like a brain tumor? Am I keeping him alive too long???
> It's not a good (mental) day for me.
> I think I'm doing the right thing. He eats fine, drinks fine, isn't in any pain . But he's confused when he tries to navigate around the house. I don't think he's "out of it", and he for sure knows who each of us is.
> The tumor keeps breaking open and bleeding now, too. I have it bandaged so he doesn't get blood on the carpets.
> This is so hard.


Barb - I am so sorry. You are right - it is hard. I am sending you strength and holding you and Toby in my thoughts.


----------



## my4goldens

Barb,

Prayers to you and Toby. It is very hard. I think be patient with his recovery. He has so much going against him right now, any improvement at all, no matter how small, is a huge step for him. And as long as he is eating, eliminating, and acting like he is still enjoying his life, now is not the time to say goodbye. He will tell you when he has had enough, and there will be no doubt. I pray it isn't for a long time yet. Toby is defying all odds, he is a grand, brave and strong dog. 

Donna


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

I will pray for Toby and for you, Barb.


----------



## caseypooh

I'm thinking about you, sending prayers and strength.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I wish I knew more of how Toby feels so I knew what I'd want if I were in his condition. I have to think I'd want someone to help me out and give me some time to see what happens. Since he is still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, barking for help to get up, wandering around the house, and seeking affection I can't help feeling he doesn't want me to give up on him yet.


It is such an individual decision, but this doesn't sound like a Toby who is ready to give up.

It is very hard to see them having so many difficulties, but I think Toby goes through all of his trials with a smile.:smooch::smooch::smooch: His cosmic twin was the same.

Copper's first episode started within 12 hours of coming home from 4 - 5 days at the ER/vet for pancreatitis. His second episode happened when I went trail riding from the house and left him behind since I knew he couldn't ome with us. I shall always regret doing that, but he did get much better with time even though not back 100%.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm thinking about Toby today and I hope he's doing at least a little better.


----------



## TucAl

I continue to pray for Toby, you and your family - stay strong and know that Toby loves you and couldn't ask for a better Mom.....


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I wish I knew more of how Toby feels so I knew what I'd want if I were in his condition. I have to think I'd want someone to help me out and give me some time to see what happens. Since he is still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, barking for help to get up, wandering around the house, and seeking affection I can't help feeling he doesn't want me to give up on him yet.


 
I sort of feel that as long as you aren't sure - or you're questioning it - then he hasn't told you that it's time. 

The eating, drinking, and going out aside, to little old uneducated me, it is so big that he is still wandering around and seeking you out for affection. That says so much to me. He is still engaged in life. I don't think he's even thought about giving up!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, my friends, for all the warm wishes. It helps me stay strong. 
Anne, the fainting episode and the apparent VS were separated by 2 weeks, so I don't think there's a relationship. I, too, had wondered about that, but in a more ominous way. I wondered if the fainting episode was a brain trauma, but the vet says no, because he recovered 100% within less than 5 minutes. That makes sense to me.
I just worry that it's something more than VS. If it is, in fact, VS, we'll just wait it out. But I was thinking, if it's a tumor etc. then it will get worse, right?
Toby woke me at 4:00 to go outside. Sat up and barked for help, which is normal for him. Walked a fairly straight line to the door, went out (with help), peed (without help), came back in (with help), went to his water bowl and had a drink, and went back to the bed and laid back down (without help). I was on the sofa which is right behind his bed, and he kept nudging me to be petted until he finally fell back asleep about 20 minutes later. Slept another 2 hours, went back outside, ate all his breakfast with gusto, then wandered about, sometimes bumping into stuff, for almost 1/2 hour. Wandered to the treat drawer a couple of times looking for a handout, which I gladly gave him. Now he's taking a nap. 
So that's about Toby's life right now. I guess it's not so bad. 
One of my concerns now is that his other eye seems to be squinty. But it's not like the Horner's syndrome in the affected side, it's just squinty. This is the eye that had the corneal ulcer not too long ago, when he had that he was squinty like this. I'm hoping it's just his eye, not *something else* which would indicate both sides are affected, and rule out VS. I'll have the acupuncture vet look at his eyes on Monday, and then I'll know more.
Poor Tiny and Tito are getting ignored.


----------



## Dallas Gold

HRH is a mystery for sure, but it sounds like he had a pretty decent night and morning at least as far as the VS is concerned, though I think you are probably exhausted. Going to the treat drawer looking for a handout--IMO, that's a sign he's still here and wanting to live life normally. A dog in extreme pain "may" not go out searching for treat handouts, though there are exceptions to that generalization I'm sure. 

Is it possible he bumped into something and caused some sort of issue with his eye? Or is it windy there and some sort of pollen blew in his eye causing him to squint (we're dealing with HORRIBLE pollens here now and both Toby and I are having issues today)? It could always be a flare of PU or something. I'm glad you can get it checked out on Monday. What types of drops is he on for his eye? 

HUGS and I hope you can find some time to rest today possibly?? :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

It is entirely possible he bumped his eye on something, or rubbed it on the carpet, or scratched it with is dew claw. I hope that's all it is.
Right now I'm just using artificial tears in both of his eyes. The eye with the Horner's syndrome doesn't seem to be tearing normally (I read that that's typical) so it's a bit dry and the artificial tears seem to help.
I'd like to use the antibiotic eye drops in the other eye, but I think I need to wait for the vet to look at it on Monday. If it is scratched, and the drops make it better between now and Monday, she's not the type to give me a new prescription for more drops, and I only have a tiny little bit left in the bottle.
I liked the old acupuncture vet much better.


----------



## Debles

Toby sounds like he is still enjoying life and hopefully will improve. Give him hugs from me!

Sasha relates to Tiny and Tito: he thinks he is being ignored too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Debles said:


> Sasha relates to Tiny and Tito: he thinks he is being ignored too!


I guess it's a good thing Toby is currently an "only" doggie in our house right now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I wish I could help you on any other way than just sending positive thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you and you sweet babies.


----------



## hubbub

Good to see Toby's still pushing his weight around the house. Poor Tiny and Tito....at least they have each other 

I spoke with my friends whose dog had VS. He was actually 12 at the time and they said it took him a number of weeks just to quit circling and then he progressed to a veering walk. It was as if his world was slightly tilted, he'd miss the bowls, walk into the door jam, misjudge the one step into the back yard. 

They contained him in their den, but he'd get caught in a corner and not be able to get out. I know they struggled deeply as they waited and hoped for his recovery. It was a long slow process for him, but for the most part he did recover, except for the head tilt and a slight unsteadiness in his gait that truly could be contributed to age and arthritis. 

I hope *you* are able to get some rest today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you SO much, this is the most encouraging thing I've heard. It sounds just like Toby, and I hope this doesn't sound bad but I'm glad to hear their dog took a while to get better, too, it gives me hope that we are in fact dealing with VS.
That's the quandry. If it's for sure VS, then I'll just do whatever it takes to wait it out until he gets better, no matter what that is or how long it takes. But the only way to prove that it is, in fact, VS is with an MRI or similar, and I just won't put him thru that. So I'm hanging wondering if it's VS or a brain tumor or who knows what. 
Thanks for the information, it really did make my day.




hubbub said:


> Good to see Toby's still pushing his weight around the house. Poor Tiny and Tito....at least they have each other
> 
> I spoke with my friends whose dog had VS. He was actually 12 at the time and they said it took him a number of weeks just to quit circling and then he progressed to a veering walk. It was as if his world was slightly tilted, he'd miss the bowls, walk into the door jam, misjudge the one step into the back yard.
> 
> They contained him in their den, but he'd get caught in a corner and not be able to get out. I know they struggled deeply as they waited and hoped for his recovery. It was a long slow process for him, but for the most part he did recover, except for the head tilt and a slight unsteadiness in his gait that truly could be contributed to age and arthritis.
> 
> I hope *you* are able to get some rest today.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Thank you SO much, this is the most encouraging thing I've heard. It sounds just like Toby, and I hope this doesn't sound bad but I'm glad to hear their dog took a while to get better, too, it gives me hope that we are in fact dealing with VS.
> That's the quandry. If it's for sure VS, then I'll just do whatever it takes to wait it out until he gets better, no matter what that is or how long it takes. But the only way to prove that it is, in fact, VS is with an MRI or similar, and I just won't put him thru that. So I'm hanging wondering if it's VS or a brain tumor or who knows what.
> Thanks for the information, it really did make my day.


I'm glad it can help.  They both got teary when I asked about their experience and was relaying Toby's situation, it's been about 2 years since he went to the bridge.

Since you pointed out the MRI, I want to add that they never had that done. Their vet made the best SWAG he could and they didn't want to put him through more tests.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Barb, We decided not to have the MRI for Dylan also. He had so many test we felt it was enough. I think my boy had a brain tumor because he didn't improve. He got to the point that all he wanted to do was lay on his LLBean bed. (he had it from a puppy). 
Toby is doing all the things I wish Dylan could do. Our boy was blind and lost his hearing. It is so hard to watch them grow old, but it is a part of life. I treasure every moment (good & BAD).
Give Toby, Tiny & Tito HUGS from us! I think you could use a glass of wine!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

When there's still wag in the tail, there's still joy in the heart. Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## GoldenMum

I think you're doing a wonderful job with HRH, sounds like he's enjoying it. Who wouldn't with a mom to wait on you hand and foot, all the naps and treats you want....Go Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

now if all the "non-dog people" would just stop telling me to put the dog down, it would help.
the problem I'm having with Toby is the opposite from Dylan's. Toby doesn't WANT to lie down. He wants to get up and walk around. Keeps barking for me to help him up, then he bumps into things, gets stuck in corners, etc. 
And yes, he does like being waited on paw and foot! He always has


----------



## lgnutah

I would actually feel better if he was up and trying to move around (despite running into things etc). Once a dog wants to stay down, it seems like he is giving up.
Has anyone on the forum (personally) had vertigo? I have 3 times and one time it was quite a while before all the symptoms went away (like months). No cause was ever found but I haven't had it happen again in years.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Cheryl, I imagine what he's feeling is very similar to vertigo. They say it's like having just spun yourself if circles a few times.
I'm glad to hear you haven't had it in years!


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> now if all the "non-dog people" would just stop telling me to put the dog down, it would help.


Oh god, that is sad. If anyone said that to me while I was taking Tucker for one of his many (over 30 miles worth) of wagon rides I would have been a wee bit upset to put it nicely. You are the one that knows Toby, you know his best interest and are a great dog mom and servant to HRH. You will know when the time comes. For me it is when the "light, that sparkle" has gone from their eyes.


----------



## my4goldens

lgnutah said:


> I would actually feel better if he was up and trying to move around (despite running into things etc). Once a dog wants to stay down, it seems like he is giving up.
> Has anyone on the forum (personally) had vertigo? I have 3 times and one time it was quite a while before all the symptoms went away (like months). No cause was ever found but I haven't had it happen again in years.


I've had vertigo. Mine was caused by a compression of a cranial nerve, the eighth one I think. Vertigo was one of the symptoms, I felt like things were moving around me.


----------



## goldensmum

hotel4dogs said:


> now if all the "non-dog people" would just stop telling me to put the dog down, it would help.
> 
> You always get the know alls, and it is usually the people that have never been loved by a dog - and if that's their attitude then it's probably a good thing. Tell 'em to mind their own business
> 
> I know it's hard you having to watch Toby bump into stuff, but it certainly sounds as if he is improving, and yes we all wish it could be quicker but he has so many problems that even the smallest improvement is a massive step for HRH.
> 
> Sending him big hugs


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think you're in the hardest part right now. He's getting better a bit, but not all the way better and you wonder how long you let this go on? It doesn't help when unkind people say bad things, they need to keep their mouths shut !! I have a doggie chiropractor friend who does a lot of work on dogs with VS. She says it's like their heads need to "re-set" and they almost need to relearn how to walk and things. She has really helped speed up the recovery in some dogs. I am having dinner with her tomorrow night, I will pick her brain. The more walking Toby can do, the better. Do you have a sling that you can help him walk in straight lines with?


----------



## paula bedard

Thinking of you and Toby this morning and hoping that today is a little better than yesterday and tomorrow is better still. Don't listen to non-dog people, they don't know because they can't know. It's like a foreign language to them. My MIL is one, there is no empathy there. She's cold and hurtful and cannot understand why we find her cold and hurtful. 

Hugs to you and the crew.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Claire's Friend said:


> The more walking Toby can do, the better. Do you have a sling that you can help him walk in straight lines with?


Toby has a wheelchair, that might help keeping him straight.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wow, did you hit it spot on with this. He's just a little better, but doesn't seem to be really improving now, and I just stood in the shower for the past 1/2 hour and cried thinking how long do I let this go on? I was mentally making *the appointment* with my vet for 2 weeks from now. It seems like by then he should either get better, or get worse. If he gets worse, well, then it wasn't vestibular disease. 
Today is not a good day for me. Some days are like this, no matter how positive we try to stay.




Claire's Friend said:


> I think you're in the hardest part right now. He's getting better a bit, but not all the way better and you wonder how long you let this go on? It doesn't help when unkind people say bad things, they need to keep their mouths shut !! I have a doggie chiropractor friend who does a lot of work on dogs with VS. She says it's like their heads need to "re-set" and they almost need to relearn how to walk and things. She has really helped speed up the recovery in some dogs. I am having dinner with her tomorrow night, I will pick her brain. The more walking Toby can do, the better. Do you have a sling that you can help him walk in straight lines with?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb--I'm sorry it's been such a rough morning for you. Sending you cyberhugs and a few prayers that HRH will show you he's improving in a big way.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I don't know if this will help but I personally think you're amazing. You are a selfless mom who loves your furbabies unconditionally and while they can't tell you how grateful they are I'm sure they show it. Even on your bad days you are better and stronger than most people I know on their best days. I wish I could be there to hug you and help you in person but please know you are in my thoughts and prayers always. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## caseypooh

These kind of days are so, so hard. The thing that we don't know is that tomorrow can turn out to be so much better. Take some deep breaths, we are all with you.


----------



## coppers-mom

I type and type and them erase because I don't know what to say so....

:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## maple1144

Sending good healing thoughts your way, I wish I could say something helpful, Im thinking of you and HRH and you are both in my prayers.


----------



## lgnutah

Sending wishes for strength, wisdom and hope.


----------



## Laurie

You, being Toby's mom, will know when the time is right. I had someone tell me 4 months ago that I shouldn't let Reno suffer with cancer and do the right thing. I'm lucky I am not in prison today!!! 

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Toby everyday.....


----------



## SandyK

Emotional roller coasters are so very hard. You are a great mom and will be there for Toby every step of the way!! I hope things improve!! Thoughts and prayers continue for Toby and you!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Barb, first of all, you are doing a great job for Toby and he knows it. I haven't posted in awhile, but have been reading and rooting for the both of you. My Hunter had Horners and Vestibular disease. I found that giving him gravol a few times a day helped with the vertigo. I also have Meneire's Disease, so I kind of know how he was feeling. I think that's why I fought so hard for him. If you would like, you could pm me to discuss it further. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sending positive thoughts for you and Toby, HUGS!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just called and canceled Toby's acupuncture appointment for today, I've decided to take him to the eye doctor instead. 
Before this happened, he had a little bit of vision in one eye. Now he appears to have none at all, and I think that's the biggest thing holding his recovery back. He bashes into everything, but his walking seems much more steady. 
Maybe I just *want* to think that, anyway. But I decided to have the eye doctor look at him, just in case something can be done. I kinda doubt it, but I won't know unless I have it checked out.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I just called and canceled Toby's acupuncture appointment for today, I've decided to take him to the eye doctor instead.
> Before this happened, he had a little bit of vision in one eye. Now he appears to have none at all, and I think that's the biggest thing holding his recovery back. He bashes into everything, but his walking seems much more steady.
> Maybe I just *want* to think that, anyway. But I decided to have the eye doctor look at him, just in case something can be done. I kinda doubt it, but I won't know unless I have it checked out.


Trust your instincts Barb--trust them. You may be onto something with his vision causing the bumping into things. I hope you get some answers so you know the entire picture of what is going on with him. You are such a perceptive and wonderful caregiver for Toby, Tiny and Tito. Keep us posted.


----------



## Debles

Sending good thoughts, Barb for Toby and you!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing Tobey the best possible outcome today...all paws crossed here.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I just called and canceled Toby's acupuncture appointment for today, I've decided to take him to the eye doctor instead.
> Before this happened, he had a little bit of vision in one eye. Now he appears to have none at all, and I think that's the biggest thing holding his recovery back. He bashes into everything, but his walking seems much more steady.
> Maybe I just *want* to think that, anyway. But I decided to have the eye doctor look at him, just in case something can be done. I kinda doubt it, but I won't know unless I have it checked out.


I think you are doing fantastic by Toby! I'd also want to check any available avenues for my girl. I hope today is a better day for you all.  :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

I agree Toby has a wonderful Mom!! 
Praying for him!!!


----------



## paula bedard

Toby is always on my mind. I check in and don't always know what to say, but I'm always praying for him. I hope you find some answers with the eye doctor. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm checking in hoping for an update.


----------



## k9mom

Thinking of you and Toby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and Toby and praying he is doing better.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is unresponsive this morning. I'm waiting to call the vet when they open at 7:30.


----------



## hubbub

My heart breaks for you and Toby.

Your devotion and care are an inspiration to me.


----------



## Bell

''Your devotion and care are an inspiration to me.''I wanted to write the same thing.I'm sory he's not well...


----------



## goldensrbest

So sorry, hope it is not as bad,as it seems.


----------



## lgnutah

My heart is with you and Toby


----------



## desilu

Thinking of you and Toby . . . wish I had something more to offer.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is unresponsive this morning. I'm waiting to call the vet when they open at 7:30.


Oh, Barb, prayers to you and Toby. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Laurie

Oh...I am so sorry to hear about Toby this morning.

Sending you and Toby hugs and prayers!!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so sorry to hear this news. Praying for you and Toby.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Prayers and cyber hugs fro me and the crew. Please let us know when you can.


----------



## Bailey'sMom

So sorry to hear this horrible news. My thoughts and prayers are going out to you and Toby. Lighting a candle.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers and strength for you and Toby...


----------



## hollyk

Sending you hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

*Oh for Heaven's sake Dog, will you STOP already*

I don't know what to say. This dog is driving me off the deep end. 
This morning at 4:30, when he normally goes outside, he seemed totally weak. He picked his head up, but then dropped it back down like it was too much effort to hold it up. I got worried.
I let him rest, then a while later I tried to get him up. He was totally unresponsive. Limp like a noodle. I lifted his head and he let it drop back down. Smacked him on the rump (which is what I do whenI want him to get up and go outside), no response. Rolled him over, he just let me move him around. Messed with his paws, no response. 
So I decided that something major had happened in his brain overnight. Posted here, sent a few emails, and then walked around the house sobbing packing up his things. Put his blankies and diaper covers in the wash. Packed up his harness, booties, etc. Got my husband and we went and put the boarded dogs out, decided to call my vet around 7:30 and make the arrangements to bring Toby in.
Came back, sat to say goodbye to Toby. Sat on the floor with him, put his head on my lap, he just laid there and nuzzled me a few times, stretched out totally comfortably. I petting him and talked to him, and he just laid there, seemingly totally at peace. I knew the decision was right.
So I got up to feed Tiny and Tito, went in the kitchen (the 2 rooms are like one big open floor plan room), and started mixing their food.
He heard the spoon hit the food dishes and his head SHOT up, nose going every which way. Sat up and barked to be helped up.
I ran over and helped him up, he went outside (with help) and peed (without help), came back in (with help), ate his breakfast and got a big drink of water (without help), walked around the house for 15 minutes (without help), and is now lying back on the bed. 
He's been outside twice since then. He's had several treats. 
THIS DOG.....IS DRIVING ME TO DRINK.
So I can only assume at this point that he is totally exhausted from yesterday, which turned out to be a marathon 7 hour day at the vet (will post about that in a minute), and His Royal Highness was simply not IN THE MOOD to move or pick his head up until it suited him to do so. Meanwhile he was just soaking up the attention. 
So my husband and I decided we need to not jump into anything (he's actually on board with this decision!) and we need to give HRH a few days to recover from the big day yesterday.
Thanks for all the prayers. Maybe HRH just felt them.


----------



## hubbub

What good news! Thank goodness I'm a teetotaler or I'd be right there with you


----------



## Bob Dylan

Barb, GOOD news for Toby and you. I actually was laughing towards the end of your post. I am very happy for all of you. Give your BOY a big KISS from me!! June


----------



## Laurie

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so scared to come back to this thread!!

Stop scaring your mommy Toby!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, thank goodness  I am sitting here with tears in my eyes for your good report


----------



## hotel4dogs

Vet visit yesterday
We left my house at 11:15, the vet is about 1-1/4 hours away from here, his appointment was at 1:00. I had to make a quick stop on the way to pick up something, so we left a few minutes early.
Got to the vet, got HRH out of the car, had him walk around for a while to go potty. Then we put him in the wheelchair, and went in. This vet clinic is a really stupid set up, it's a very long walk from the parking lot to the clinic. Waited our turn, then the eye doctor saw Toby.
He said that Toby is totally blind in both eyes now. Since it seemed to happen at the same time as the vestibular problem, it may or may not be related, but he has no vision at all. 
His eye that was already blind (the one with Horner's syndrome) has a scratched cornea. The doctor suggested doing the procedure that Toby had done before on the other eye, where they scratch it up with a fine needle, and then it heals up. I said no, I cannot make this dog wear a cone right now. So instead he cleaned it up with some q-tip type things, and gave me 3 different eye drops for that eye, each to be put in 3 times per day.
The other eye, which had some vision in it previously, has glaucoma. That was very bad news. It's probably secondary to his pigmentary uveitis. The pressure isn't real high (35, normal is up to 22) so the doctor thought it's worth trying to get even some shadowy vision back in that eye. So we have a different drop for that eye, 3 times per day.
They put the drops in, but you have to wait 2-3 hours to see if it will help the pressure. So we hefted HRH back in the car, and drove 45 minutes to my regular vet, picked up one of the eye drops from him (the specialty center was out of them), talked to my vet for a little bit, then headed back to the specialty center.
Back out of the car, back in the wheelchair, back into the clinic for HRH. He had to wait a long time, and by then we could tell he was really fatigued. They checked his pressure, and it was high/normal, so they sent us on our way. By now it was 4:30. Back in the car, and to the pharmacy to get the glaucoma drops filled. By the time we got home, it was after 6:30, and it had been a marathon 7 hour day for HRH. A long, stressful day for a healthy young dog, let alone an older, unwell one.
So we'll try the drops and see if it makes any difference. He goes back in two weeks, God willing, for a re-check. 
The eye doctor told me that there's no way of telling if Toby has idiopathic VS, a stroke, or a brain lesion without doing a lot of expensive, stressful testing. But he did say that only 10 days later I should not expect much improvement in an older dog with a lot of other issues, it might take up to a couple of months. So that was a bit of comfort. 
My own vet said that maybe with the sudden vision loss it was a stroke, but again, no way to tell. Toby's vision was pretty bad to begin with, and I'm not sure the vision loss was sudden, it might have been subtle and we weren't aware of it until he also had the vestibular disorder. 
Sorry this is so long.
What a day.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I have tears in my eyes as well! What a relief.


----------



## GoldenCamper

".... walked around the house for 15 minutes (without help)" You are something else Toby!

Glad he is so food driven, Tucker was a chow hound too! Keep that lucky spoon handy Barb, and have yourself a mimosa!


----------



## GoldenCamper

That was quite a vet visit day you had! FWIW, I would not be doing the stressful expensive tests either.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my goodness. Wow. I think I need a drink as well and it's only 9 a.m. here. I don't drink much at all....but I'm going to this evening. I'm so glad he recovered. I'm sorry you had to go through the emotional trauma and turmoil of making the arrangements and mentally preparing for saying goodbye--it's one of the worst things we dog owners face. I'm thrilled he showed you it isn't his time yet. Lots of hugs and good thoughts coming your way. What an ordeal.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, my Lord. My heart is pounding. The tears were stinging my eyes as I read about his non-responsive morning... but then by then end of the post I was laughing again. This guy. What a spirit. I'm really sorry to hear he has no vision at all, but I've read so many stories of dogs that do just fine without. 

Go have a drink - you deserve it. Share a bit with Tobester - he deserves it, too!


----------



## k9mom

:greenboun Way to go Toby!! Hope Toby gets rested up.


----------



## maple1144

Wow Toby! You keep life exciting thats for sure lol, I started out with tears and ended up laughing out loud! Your vet visit sounds like an awful lot of work, he must have been beyond tired, so glad he is a typical hungry golden lol
Sending lots of healing thoughts and keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I had tears in my eyes when I saw your other post and then I saw the next one and I'm so happy. I bet he just needs some royal rest after his long day. You should get some rest too. We are pulling for you Toby.


----------



## magiclover

Bless you sweet Toby. A true Golden at heart that doesn't want to miss a meal. You must have one very special guardian angel on your shoulder.


----------



## lgnutah

What an emotional roller coaster you are on. I am so glad to hear he revived when the "dinner bell" was clanged.


----------



## coppers-mom

My heart dropped as I know yours did and then Toby pulled through again.:smooch:

My second rescue had a cornea debridement with a q-tip and it worked very well for his "indolent ulcers".

The second episode with Copper was never definitively determined to be VS or stroke. He recovered and kept on trucking. I hope and pray toby does the same.


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased he is ok i had not had chance to check today and my heart sank then i saw the next post bigs Hugs Toby and you Barb


----------



## 2golddogs

Unbelievable but wonderful news! Toby is something else for sure. I think I'd be having a bottle of wine. Special hugs for Toby.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Oh my goodness, Barb. Are you SURE that HRH is not a cat with nine lives??? And when I am old and (more) grey, can I come live there so you can take care of me?? The care that you administer is just such an outpouring of love for Toby, makes me tear up.

If Toby still waits by the treat drawer for handouts, I'd say he's not ready to let go. Handouts, ha ha ha ha ha that's so funny!

Take care of yourself.


----------



## desilu

I was so afraid to come back to this thread after work today, but boy, am I glad to read the update! So glad you will have some more time with HRH.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barbara

I, too, was afraid to check this thread. Very Happy that Toby is alright!!


----------



## TucAl

So glad to hear about Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tonight's update....
Toby is very tired and weak today, but he slept peacefully and got up for his dinner. After he ate, went outside, came back in and had a big drink of water he went right back to sleep.
I'm hoping it's just from the long, hard day yesterday. But I also wonder if I need to call the eye doctor tomorrow, I read the insert that came with the glaucoma eye drops and it says, 
"...This drug may make you dizzy or drowsy or cause temporary blurred vision. Do not drive, use machinery, or do any activity that requires alertness or clear vision until you are sure you can perform such activities safely..."
Toby is very, very sensitive to all drugs, and I wonder if the eye drops might be making him drowsy. He is sort of acting like a mildly drugged up dog. 
I sure wish they could talk.
But he spent another day with me, which is cause for celebration!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Tonight's update....
> Toby is very tired and weak today, but he slept peacefully and got up for his dinner. After he ate, went outside, came back in and had a big drink of water he went right back to sleep.
> I'm hoping it's just from the long, hard day yesterday. But I also wonder if I need to call the eye doctor tomorrow, I read the insert that came with the glaucoma eye drops and it says,
> "...This drug may make you dizzy or drowsy or cause temporary blurred vision. Do not drive, use machinery, or do any activity that requires alertness or clear vision until you are sure you can perform such activities safely..."
> Toby is very, very sensitive to all drugs, and I wonder if the eye drops might be making him drowsy. He is sort of acting like a mildly drugged up dog.
> I sure wish they could talk.
> But he spent another day with me, which is cause for celebration!


I'd go ahead and call them tomorrow. It certainly can't hurt. Hannah's been "off" with similar symptoms since our last appt too, so I understand the worry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Very happy he is doing better today. Please don't let him drive or operate heavy machinery until he has been cleared by your vet.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Oh Toby, so glad today is a better day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'd call as well. My guess is it's a combination of being tired from going to/form the appointment yesterday and the drops. Since he was extremely drowsy, my guess is the drops are the major culprit. 

In the meantime, take the keys to the tractor away from HRH please.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It also said not to drink alcohol when using the eye drops, so I had to hide the keys to the liquor cabinet, too


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> It also said not to drink alcohol when using the eye drops, so I had to hide the keys to the liquor cabinet, too


Poor dog, don't you know Goldens just wanna have fun, Goldens just wanna have fun!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Last thing I read this morning was about Toby. Went to work crying. I did not have an access to internet, I just prayed all day for a miracle. What a relief to find out tonight that miracle did happen. I am so happy Toby is back. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is HRH this morning? I hope you were able to get some restful sleep last night. You've been through the ringer this week.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you and Toby this morning.......


----------



## BayBeams

What a roller coaster ride you are on.... You are being an amazing Mom to an amazing pupster.
Hang in there Toby and Mom. Hoping for a better day today.


----------



## Red the super dog

you and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just picturing Toby driving a bulldozer... 

Really hope you both had a restful night and that the drops do more to help than hinder... Celebrate evryday together indeed!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hugs to you both and kisses to Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Another day begins with Toby still by my side. 
He woke at 2:30 a.m. to go out and go potty, needed a lot of help, but came back in and went peacefully back to sleep. 
This morning he is SIGNIFICANTLY more alert than yesterday, which is encouraging. He's still physically quite weak, but that could still be from what he went through at the vet's. It often takes him 2 days to completely recover from an acupuncture appointment, so I'm trying to keep that in mind and not feel discouraged.
The thing I don't like is the vestibular syndrome symptoms seem worse. I wonder if it gets better/worse with stress and exhaustion? Kinda makes sense to me that it would.
I'm holding off on calling the eye doctor for now, because he doesn't seem nearly as sleepy today.
He left a little bit of his breakfast (seriously like 4 kibbles) for the first time in a long time. I think he just got tired of standing up.


----------



## coppers-mom

"...This drug may make you dizzy or drowsy or cause temporary blurred vision. Do not drive, use machinery, or do any activity that requires alertness or clear vision until you are sure you can perform such activities safely..."

Maybe the eye drops are making him a bit dizzy too and that would mimic the VS symptoms.

I'm so glad our darling is still by your side.:smooch:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I found that Hunter was always a little worse if the routine changed at all, vets etc... It would take a while for things to settle down.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Glad you took his driving privileges away from him. Sometimes it's a tough move to make but a necessary one.

Hugs to you, and positive thoughts for HRH.


----------



## Debles

My heart goes out to you and Toby. So stressful when they have many issues.
Toby obviously wants to keep forging forward. What a survivor and sweet beautiful boy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just catching up on all the latest posts....I'm so glad Toby is still hanging in there. I don't always reply but am keeping up with your boy and praying for him daily. Hugs!


----------



## goldensmum

OMG, when I started to read your first post I think my heart sank down into my shoes... , but then the rollercoaster ride went back up again, so glad that he is "ok" again.

Sending great big hugs to everyone, especially HRH.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending Toby Good night hugs and kisses.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm checking in on my favorite Golden named Toby from Illinois... I hope you are seeing improvements and you are having a good day today.


----------



## magiclover

Sending love for Toby. I know you appreciate each moment he is with you.


----------



## caseypooh

Lots of love to you and Toby, we are thinking about you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is very, very bad today. This is the worst I've seen him.
As long as he's lying down, you'd never know anything is wrong with him. He wants to be petted, eats, drinks. Sleeps very peacefully.
But he can't get up at all. He stumbles, falls after a few seconds, seems disoriented. I'm feeling that this isn't *just* vestibular syndrome.
I talked to my vet, and we're going to give Toby 40 mg of prednisone (heck with the mange at this point) per day for the next 3 days, and then the vet will see him.
Please say prayers that the prednisone helps. The thinking is that if he had a stroke, or has a lesion in his brain, the prednisone will reduce any fluid and/or swelling and maybe he will show some improvement.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers, candles, positive, healing thoughts, just name it. Toby has his place deep down in my heart. Hugs to you and Toby, hope prednisone helps.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is very, very bad today. This is the worst I've seen him.
> As long as he's lying down, you'd never know anything is wrong with him. He wants to be petted, eats, drinks. Sleeps very peacefully.
> But he can't get up at all. He stumbles, falls after a few seconds, seems disoriented. I'm feeling that this isn't *just* vestibular syndrome.
> I talked to my vet, and we're going to give Toby 40 mg of prednisone (heck with the mange at this point) per day for the next 3 days, and then the vet will see him.
> Please say prayers that the prednisone helps. The thinking is that if he had a stroke, or has a lesion in his brain, the prednisone will reduce any fluid and/or swelling and maybe he will show some improvement.


So sorry he is having such a hard time. Prayers for him. Keep me posted. I don't know what else to say. It is so very hard.


----------



## Laurie

Sending prayers and hugs to Toby.......crossing my fingers the prednisone works.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so sorry. I hope and pray that Toby will pull through this like he has so many times before. Lots of love, hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## desilu

Well, that stinks. Will keep paws crossed that the prednisone does the job.


----------



## k9mom

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll keep you and Toby in my Prayers.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry to read about Toby's setback. I hope the prednisone will help give your boy the boost he needs! Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Debles

Oh Barb... praying for you and dear Toby. Poor beautiful boy.. he's been trying so hard. Hugs and love to that dear boy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Back from travel and trying to catch up. Perhaps HRH Toby likes drama and keeping his subjects alert and attentive? I'm so glad he is still fighting.

Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## inge

I'm so sorry, I hope he'll kick back like he has done before...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words.
Toby slept very, very peacefully again last night (at least he isn't in any pain, that's what keeps me keeping him by my side). I don't know how he is this morning, he's just now starting to stir. I don't expect any change, the vet said if I were to see any improvement it will be in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, keeping both of you in my prayers and thoughts today. I'll be lighting a candle for you both as well.


----------



## Deber

My prayers are still coming your way too. Hang in there little buddy.


----------



## caseypooh

You're in my thoughts today, I am hoping and praying the prednisone starts to help. I wish I could help you more. Please give Toby a hug from us.


----------



## lgnutah

Thinking of you and Toby this morning


----------



## AmberSunrise

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is very, very bad today. This is the worst I've seen him.
> As long as he's lying down, you'd never know anything is wrong with him. He wants to be petted, eats, drinks. Sleeps very peacefully.
> But he can't get up at all. He stumbles, falls after a few seconds, seems disoriented. I'm feeling that this isn't *just* vestibular syndrome.
> I talked to my vet, and we're going to give Toby 40 mg of prednisone (heck with the mange at this point) per day for the next 3 days, and then the vet will see him.
> Please say prayers that the prednisone helps. The thinking is that if he had a stroke, or has a lesion in his brain, the prednisone will reduce any fluid and/or swelling and maybe he will show some improvement.


Prayers streaming your way


----------



## hubbub

You all are in our thoughts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I am so sorry to read that Toby didn't have a very good day, yesterday. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way for a better day. Hugs.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I pray the prednisone will help Toby feel better. He is so special, not only to you but to me. I love your boy, give him a big Hug & Kiss from us.


----------



## magiclover

Barb I am glad to hear that he slept peacefully. I hope you see improvement to day. Love and hugs to you both.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I hope and pray that you see improvement. Keeping Toby and you in my thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and Toby and praying.


----------



## 2golddogs

I pray the prednisone begins to help Toby. He is such a sweet, tough and lovable boy. Sending prayers for you and Toby.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just catching up, sorry to hear Toby had a bad day....keeping all paws crossed that the meds work!


----------



## Debles

How is he today?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Thinking of you and Toby. I don't always respond on this thread but I'm always sending prayers to HRH and you. Hope he's doing better today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Mentally, Toby is MUCH better today, more alert and not as tired. Barking for help getting up, ate all his breakfast.
Physically, he's still very weak. He needs help getting around or he falls over. 
I think the prednisone is helping him. This is good news, because it's making him feel better. But it's bad news, because it pretty much indicates a brain tumor or stroke, more likely tumor. Apparently prednisone does nothing for vestibular syndrome, but it reduces the fluid swelling around brain tumors and makes the patient feel better, although it doesn't alter the course of the disease.
Thanks for all the good wishes. I realize the outcome here is inevitable, I am just hoping (as we all do with our pups!) to hold it off as long as possible.


----------



## Laurie

My heart goes out to you......you must be emotionally exhausted!!

Hugs to Toby!!!!


----------



## hollyk

Thinking of you and Toby.


----------



## daisydogmom

Thinking of you and Toby today...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, man. What a roller coaster. Just catching up - so sorry he had such a hard day yesterday, but glad he seems more comfortable today. 

My heart and good thoughts are with you both..


----------



## GoldenMum

" I realize the outcome here is inevitable, I am just hoping (as we all do with our pups!) to hold it off as long as possible. "

I can totally understand, I feel the same with Clyde right now...keep fighting the good fight Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, my heart goes out to you. I know you are getting as much loving in as you can. HUGS....


----------



## Debles

I am glad he is feeling alittle better. He lives in the moment so that's what's important to him, that you are there.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts for Toby....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking about Toby, hope he is doing better.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ...I think the prednisone is helping him...But it's bad news, because it pretty much indicates a brain tumor or stroke, more likely tumor...Thanks for all the good wishes. I realize the outcome here is inevitable, I am just hoping (as we all do with our pups!) to hold it off as long as possible.


This is such an exquisitely painful journey, watching and knowing the outcome for our fur people without being able to do much to change the course of events. They do their best to help us live with them in the present - to enjoy what is good in every day and not mourn what is lost or yet to be - but we lack their talent for being present in the moments we have. They deserve better students.

While HRH Toby keeps you working hard like the fine, loving subject that you are, I hope you remember to take care of yourself. Nobody else loves him quite the way you do, and that means that HRH needs you to be well, too.

With hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know how long the prednisone will help him, but yesterday was a much better day than Thursday, and today is better still. He was able to walk a fairly straight line today, although he is still bumping into things. He was up and about for about 15 minutes this morning; last night he was unable to stand for 30 seconds without help. So he is making progress.
Today is another day that Toby will continue to be by my side!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know how long the prednisone will help him, but yesterday was a much better day than Thursday, and today is better still...Today is another day that Toby will continue to be by my side!


Prednisone worked miracles for Charlie. With 20/20 hindsight, I think the trick is to persuade doctors that it's fine for a dog to be addicted at this point in life and no good comes of stopping the prednisone. It's all about quality of life, every day at a time.

HRH is so lucky to have you there beside him, watching over him and fighting for him.


----------



## lgnutah

How loved and cared for Toby has been. Wishing him the gentlest transition, in the upcoming days, from this world to whatever lies ahead.


----------



## hotel4dogs

What a beautiful sentiment.



lgnutah said:


> How loved and cared for Toby has been. _Wishing him the gentlest transition, in the upcoming days, from this world to whatever lies ahead._


----------



## maple1144

Im so sorry things are so tuff, glad hes at least feeling a little better and you get to enjoy more time together, praying for you both, all we can ever do is love each other with all we have


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hurray for another day with Toby....hang in there tuff boy. Glad he is having another good day. Hugs.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad the prednisone is helping Toby and I hope it helps him for a long, long time.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Today is another day that Toby will continue to be by my side!


It sounds like this was a pretty great day then.

I'm happy to hear he's feeling better with the pred. I know that comes with an unhappy side - but he doesn't know that. For now he's feeling happy and good and safe - because he's with you. 

Continued positive and hopeful wishes to you both...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good morning--I hope you both had a good night and today will be a good one for HRH.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The prednisone does have a big problem associated with it, and that's increased thirst. Toby was drinking quite a bit before, he's worse now. He barks frequently to get up, and I know he just wants to go get a drink. Most of the time I just bring the water to him. 
But of course, that means he has to go outside more, too. He need lots of help, and it's hard since he weighs 75 pounds. 
It's so worth it, though, to have him still here and happy.
We have a vet appointment tomorrow. I'm thinking I may cancel it and just ask my vet what to do from here. It's so stressful for Toby (and us) to go to the vet, I"m afraid it will set him back several days.


----------



## maggie1951

hotel4dogs said:


> The prednisone does have a big problem associated with it, and that's increased thirst. Toby was drinking quite a bit before, he's worse now. He barks frequently to get up, and I know he just wants to go get a drink. Most of the time I just bring the water to him.
> But of course, that means he has to go outside more, too. He need lots of help, and it's hard since he weighs 75 pounds.
> It's so worth it, though, to have him still here and happy.
> We have a vet appointment tomorrow. I'm thinking I may cancel it and just ask my vet what to do from here. It's so stressful for Toby (and us) to go to the vet, I"m afraid it will set him back several days.


My Meg used to be the same and in the end i got the vet to come to us or i would ask his advice 
Hugs to Toby from across the big pond xxx


----------



## GoldenMum

Hugs to you and Toby, and wishes for mant more GOOD days....


----------



## Dallas Gold

I agree on getting him to the vet--sometimes it's worse on the dog just transporting them to and from. I wish there were more mobile services around. 

It sounds like you need to invent some sort of canine camel pack for Toby so he can tote his water with him and drink at will, like cyclists can do on long rides.

HUGS to Toby and you and good thoughts and wishes for a good day together.


----------



## Debles

It got that way with Selka.. it was too painful for him to go to the vet. Our vet was great about trusting my observations and deciding together what to do.

So glad Toby is happy even if very thirsty and has to pee alot (he sounds like me!)


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Just checking in on Toby and you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nursing a dog is not an easy task to do and your heart breaks for him, but a look at Toby's eyes filled only with love for your and nagging his paw for one more pat pays it all. I know you feel blessed for every single day you have him by your side. Hugs to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ha ha ha, sounds like me, too! I take high dose steroids for my autoimmune disease, so I know just what he feels like 




Debles said:


> It got that way with Selka.. it was too painful for him to go to the vet. Our vet was great about trusting my observations and deciding together what to do.
> 
> So glad Toby is happy even if very thirsty and has to pee alot (he sounds like me!)


----------



## TucAl

Continued good thoughts for you and Toby - I know you cherish every moment you have with him -


----------



## DaisyGolden

Checking in on Toby. I hope he has a good day. Love ya Toby.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> The prednisone does have a big problem associated with it, and that's increased thirst. Toby was drinking quite a bit before, he's worse now. He barks frequently to get up, and I know he just wants to go get a drink. Most of the time I just bring the water to him.
> But of course, that means he has to go outside more, too. He need lots of help, and it's hard since he weighs 75 pounds.
> It's so worth it, though, to have him still here and happy.
> We have a vet appointment tomorrow. I'm thinking I may cancel it and just ask my vet what to do from here. It's so stressful for Toby (and us) to go to the vet, I"m afraid it will set him back several days.


This time is just such a tough time for you. We went through similar issues with Charlie when his meds made him thirsty and getting him outdoors was a major endeavor. He was also a big dog, at 80 pounds when he was skinny. Our emergency vet clinic called it "hard-duty nursing" that involves heavy lifting and constant care. 

At one point I investigated some indoor potty set-ups for dogs. I don't know if something like this might help with Toby, but here's an example: Dog Housetraining: Pup Head and Pup Head Mini Portable Dog Potty by Pup Gear. Amazon carries a variety of similar products.

Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, the combination of a 75 pound dog with almost no use of his back end, me with a muscle disease, and a DH who is only *sort of* on board with keeping the dog alive isn't easy. I had thought about some sort of indoor type set-up, including a BUCKET! I hate myself for even saying this, but I doubt he will live long enough to make the indoor potty set-up worthwhile. 
HRH has been a major PITA again today, which is wonderful. He's very alert, barks to get up (wants to go get a drink of water), wants constant attention. I had to work most of the day, but have enjoyed what time I could spend with him. 
We're going thru yards of vetwrap a day, the tumor on his leg is really nasty and I have to keep it wrapped. But I do think the prednisone has shrunk it, too. Or maybe just because it's burst open now, and draining, it's smaller. 
I'm a bit nervous, my vet is going on vacation on Wednesday for 10 days. I don't begrudge him the vacation, but his timing is lousy!




GoldensGirl said:


> This time is just such a tough time for you. We went through similar issues with Charlie when his meds made him thirsty and getting him outdoors was a major endeavor. He was also a big dog, at 80 pounds when he was skinny. Our emergency vet clinic called it "hard-duty nursing" that involves heavy lifting and constant care.
> 
> At one point I investigated some indoor potty set-ups for dogs. I don't know if something like this might help with Toby, but here's an example: Dog Housetraining: Pup Head and Pup Head Mini Portable Dog Potty by Pup Gear. Amazon carries a variety of similar products.
> 
> Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


----------



## ggdenny

You and Toby are always in my thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise

You and Toby remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ...I hate myself for even saying this, but I doubt he will live long enough to make the indoor potty set-up worthwhile...


I understand completely. Your reasoning is similar to what we went through with Charlie. We have kept things like the HelpEmUp harness for use with Joker. At 10+, he is also getting up in years now. It seems like only yesterday that I brought him home, planning ahead so that Charlie would not be an only dog when we lost the battle with Sabrina's kidney disease.



hotel4dogs said:


> I'm a bit nervous, my vet is going on vacation on Wednesday for 10 days. I don't begrudge him the vacation, but his timing is lousy!


Will your vet give you a referral to someone else while he's away? Or a list of local vets who make house calls, in case you have a crisis? I say this having called our family vet to the house last summer on the Saturday of the July 4 holiday weekend, knowing that we couldn't put Charlie through anymore. We are blessed with a gentle vet who loves my dogs and rearranged his schedule to help us through that last hour.

You're doing such a fabulous job with Toby. I'm glad he continues to fight for every minute with you.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of you both XXOO


----------



## BayBeams

My heart continues to go out to you for the great Mom that you are with your precious Toby. You both have an amazing spirit!
Keeping you in my thoughts,
Andrea


----------



## PrincessDi

Barb,
So sorry that you and Toby are going through this, but so glad that he has so much spirit and is such a hard fighter. On my way to light a candle for you both. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I continue to send those positive thoughts to your PITA! Hahahaha. I'm so glad he's keeping you on your toes! I understand your concern about your vet. Get a good referral for peace of mind and then just forget all about it! 

Big hugs to you both! :smooch:


----------



## maple1144

Sending lots of love and prayers your way!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read you enjoyed your day with Toby. Does he smile when he barks his orders to you? I am sorry your vet is going away, hopefully it won't be an issue. Thoughts and prayers continue for HRH and you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Prayers for the PITA--for many more PITA days. I hope you had a good night last night, without too many wake up calls. 

Whoever invented vet wrap--they deserve their profits! Love that stuff!

I sympathize with you thinking the vet's timing for vacation is wrong....Toby's regular vet only works one day a week so she can spend time with her young children. I certainly think her priorities are right, but Toby just can't seem to time his "emergencies" for her clinic days!


----------



## hotel4dogs

There are 2 other vets at my vet's clinic, but I don't feel as comfortable with them as I do with my own vet, who has been both my vet and my friend for over 20 years. But at least we are covered if need be.
Meanwhile, I had a long talk with Toby about the vet being gone, and carefully explained to him that he simply can't have any crises between now and December 5th...


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> There are 2 other vets at my vet's clinic, but I don't feel as comfortable with them as I do with my own vet, who has been both my vet and my friend for over 20 years. But at least we are covered if need be.
> Meanwhile, I had a long talk with Toby about the vet being gone, and carefully explained to him that he simply can't have any crises between now and December 5th...


You're very lucky you have two other vets at your regular clinic. My vet is the only one at his practice, he sometimes has another vet I know fill in on Saturdays. So of course when Tess crashed, it was on a Wednesday when he isn't in, and when Rusty crashed it was on a Saturday when he had a fill in. We ended up at Arboretum View both times, I was so very satisified with their compassion, kindness and expertise. Of course I would have preferred to have been at my regular vets those days, the decisions I made weren't easy and I would have liked my vet to have been in on them, but there is no way to schedule when your dog is going to have an emergency. Knowing Tess and Rusty had terminal illnesses, I kind of had a plan in place of what I would do if my vet wasn't in. I hope your Toby rallies some. I know how hard this is. He is a grand old boy and is so lucky to have you in his corner fighting this fight with him.


----------



## Red the super dog

thinking about you and toby today, i hope today is a good day!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Toby....


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying for Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thinking of and sending good wishes and prayers to you and our boy.


----------



## maggie1951

Well Toby you sound just like my old Meg i have known my vet for at least 20 years and always insist on seeing him but Meg wanted to be ill when he was not on duty (how do they know) but my vet was good he came to me on Xmas eve when he was meant to be going to see his family


----------



## paula bedard

I haven't checked in lately, but I'm thinking of you and Toby and keeping you in my prayers. I'm glad to hear he's still his happy self. Special hugs to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is doing so well on the prednisone I have to keep reminding myself that it's the drugs making the difference, not that he's getting well again. 
Today is his last day on the high dose, tomorrow I have to cut it in half and see what happens.
HRH sends his hello to all his loyal subjects in GRF land!


----------



## maggie1951

Good luck Toby i am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Many HUGS for Toby and his Mom...............


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to hear that things are still going well. In your place, I might be lobbying my vet to keep Toby on prednisone for the rest of his life. He's happy, you're happy...so why not?

Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh we do plan to keep him on it for the rest of his life, but we're going to try to find the lowest possible dose where he is comfortable. Right now he's on a pretty high dose, and the side effects (panting, thirst, etc) are getting worse by the day. I'm supposed to cut the dose in half tomorrow, but the vet said don't be afraid to go back up if he seems to be regressing when we cut the dose.
Thanks for the hugs and prayers!




GoldensGirl said:


> Glad to hear that things are still going well. In your place, I might be lobbying my vet to keep Toby on prednisone for the rest of his life. He's happy, you're happy...so why not?
> 
> Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
> Lucy


----------



## Debles

Praying the pred at a low dose continues to help Toby feel better!!


----------



## lgnutah

Thinking of your family and Toby


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm just so thrilled to read that he is feeling well. I really hope it keeps up with the lower dose. Good luck! Will be looking for updates...


----------



## goldensmum

Just checking to see how HRH is doing today


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks!! Toby is holding his own. We have seen all the improvement we can get at this point, and today is our first day that he will only get 1 dose of prednisone, so I have to see how he is doing tomorrow.
He is still totally blind. He is uncertain about where things are, but (after being helped up) can find his way to his water bowl and the door to go outside pretty reliably now. He can find his dog bed. So his life isn't too bad. His appetite is great, when I cut back the steroids I hope it remains good!


----------



## GoldenCamper

So glad the Pred is helping Toby. His loyal subjects in MA say hello and send good wishes and prayers for HRH.


----------



## DNL2448

Prayers continuing for you and HRH!


----------



## 2golddogs

Glad to hear Toby is doing well. Praying he has more good days.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear Toby was doing well today and hope it continues....Have a wonderful Thanksgiving with your boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Toby and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurie

Hoping Toby, Tiny and Tito have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Happy*

Happy Thanksgiving to all! I love all of you guys!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Thanksgiving Barb, Toby, Tiny, Tito and family! I hope today is fabulous for all of you--I'm thrilled you are all together today and Toby is holding his own. Give him an ear rub from his biggest fan in Dallas (though Betty may dispute me being his biggest fan...)--OK, one of his two biggest fans in Dallas!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy turkey day to you all! Hope it's filled with the blessings of being together.


----------



## magiclover

Happy Thanksgiving! I am grateful that Toby is with you today!


----------



## goldensmum

Good boy Toby, hope he continues to have many many more good days

Sending him some big hugs from over here


----------



## maple1144

Just checking in, hoping all of you are doing well!


----------



## hotel4dogs

One day at a time. Yesterday was a pretty good day. Toby is on 1/2 the amount of prednisone now, although still a fairly hefty dose. We see a difference in that he seems a little more tired, but other than that, he's holding his own. 
Yesterday my husband and I both thought that Toby seemed less confused than he has since the "incident". He was able to walk a fairly straight line several times, and just seemed less disoriented.
So a good day overall! He's still sleeping right now, he sleeps very peacefully. The only thing is he isn't able to turn over on his own, so sometimes at night I will hear him moving around, I know he's trying to turn over, I roll him over onto his other side and then he sleeps peacefully again for several more hours.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thank you for that report  Go Toby, you keep having good days!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Toby is such a lucky dog, having you there to turn him during the night. Nursing him takes a toll on you and I hope that you are taking care of yourself, too. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Catching up on Toby and glad to hear that he is having a good morning and slept good last night. Keep it up Toby......Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So glad to hear that Toby is having a good morning!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

*Sigh*
HRH is up to his old tricks of being demanding.
His newest thing is he does NOT want his food mixed together. Now he wants the dry kibble separate, and he eats it first. And it had better lie in the bowl just right, or I have to take it out of the bowl and put it on the floor in front of him. THEN, and ONLY THEN, will he lower himself to eat the mixture of shredded chicken and canned food (which contains his pills). His loyal subject must prepare and serve his meals exactly to His Royal Highness's liking.
He also has decided that he will go outside only when it suits HIM, not when I have a few minutes to put him out. So if I want him to go outside, and I tap his hip to get him up, he rolls over onto his side and goes dead weight. It's really rather annoying. Then I have to DRAG him up. He does the same thing when it's time for his eye drops, or to have the bandage on his tumor (front leg) changed.
The good news is that he is walking a reasonably straight line now, and does seem less confused. I feel that the steroids bought us some time to see how much he will recover on his own. 
I think an acupuncture visit would help him, but taking him there is just too hard on both of us right now. Also, the acupuncture vet is no longer there....
I do love my brat.


----------



## Tavito1107

im glad he is doing better!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Just Got To LOVE HRH**************he is one of a kind!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cheers for the PITA that we know and love as HRH Toby! He has you soooo well trained!  

When people say that dogs don't have "real" emotions, it's a sure sign they have never been around a dog who was loved enough to reveal him/herself.:doh: A day or two with you and HRH and they'd know better!


----------



## Ivyacres

We've been following this thread and we're glad Toby's feeling better today. Your recent update made me smile, your love for him is apparent. Keeping you in our prayers.
Debbie & Ralph


----------



## Debles

So happy Toby is up to being demanding!! He must feel better!!! What a personality he has!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I haven't been on the forum in a couple of days, so I am sitting here with a big smile on my face reading about Toby in all his pain-in-the-assedness glory! Yay Toby!! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad you are doing better Toby! Maybe up for a ride in your royal chariot soon?


----------



## hotel4dogs

OMG, that is hilarious!!!! It totally made my day!!




GoldenCamper said:


> Glad you are doing better Toby! Maybe up for a ride in your royal chariot soon?


----------



## magiclover

That cartoon is too funny! Don't forget to wear your fairy princess outfit when you serve him. :


----------



## Dallas Gold

Steve, that cartoon is great!!

When Sir Toby of Texas says his prayers each night before bed he always sends us special prayers that His Royal Highness King Toby of Illinois feel well enough to be a PITA. I'll let Sir Toby know his prayers were heard! 

You are an inspiration to all of us in your loving and patient care of Toby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great news of the PITA Toby and Steve's cartoon makes all of our day....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Do NOT let news of the fairy princess costume leak to HRH, or I will be required to wear one in order to get him to eat!!!!!


----------



## magiclover

hotel4dogs said:


> Do NOT let news of the fairy princess costume leak to HRH, or I will be required to wear one in order to get him to eat!!!!!


Nothing is too good for HRH. Make sure you get pictures!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> Do NOT let news of the fairy princess costume leak to HRH, or I will be required to wear one in order to get him to eat!!!!!


I'd be happy to send you one.: Anything for HRH:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hey, the least you could do in HRH presence is wear the cone hat!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Always happy to read HRH has a royal day. Keep up good work Barb.


----------



## maple1144

Keep on torturing Mom Toby, she loves every minute of it! lol So happy to hear you are doing well!!!!!


----------



## hubbub

Goodness gracious! If I you start wearing a costume at feeding time, I think we'll all need video evidence! :

So THANKFUL Toby had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> *Sigh*
> I do love my brat.


Me too.:smooch::smooch::smooch:
I'm so pleased HRH is still giving me smiles.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm so happy to log in after being away for a while and find that Toby is still his sweetly demanding self. I hope you are taking care of yourself too. 

You can't see it, but I'm smiling.


----------



## goldensmum

So pleased to hear that Toby is being a "brat", and at the very least keeping you on your toes as to what his needs are, and even better that he can walk in a straight line.

Big hugs on their way for HRH


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Toby is doing ok!! Love hearing HRH is making sure he gets things the way he wants them! Love the cartoon!!! I vote for you to dress up and post a picture for all of us!!!


----------



## maggie1951

SandyK said:


> Glad to see Toby is doing ok!! Love hearing HRH is making sure he gets things the way he wants them! Love the cartoon!!! I vote for you to dress up and post a picture for all of us!!!


I agree it would make us all smile


----------



## TucAl

Just catching up this am - and so glad to hear Toby's doing okay - and the cartoon di d make me smile - thinking of you -


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So very glad to hear that Toby is doing o.k.!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Checking in on Toby this a.m. Keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I'm checking on you both as well. Did he go get his eyes rechecked today or is it my imagination since I have eyes in my mind all the time now?


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH had a pretty good day today. He was just up walking around for the past 1/2 hour. He fell several times, but it was his back end issues, not the vestibular/lesion/stroke problem. I was quite pleased! 
I don't think I'm going to have his eyes rechecked at all. The drops have stopped him from squinting, and he's not rubbing his head on the carpet any more, so I don't think they are bothering him now. I just got a refill on the drops from my vet today. The last trip to the eye doctor resulted in a total crash and burn for him, that was when he was totally unresponsive and we put him on the steroids, so I think it's simply more than he can handle now.
He does have a little loose poop today. *Someone* must have given him too many treats yesterday!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Look what I found for HRH !!! Isn't it perfect ? Since I will be sending it out, I thought I could include a "serving" headpiece. You choose, crown or cone? Matching wings and wand available too. : Cute model NOT included !!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Again SM, how you find this stuff, amazing.

Glad you are holding your own Toby, hope you poops get better.


----------



## Dallas Gold

SM, your model for the cone and collar is adorable!! What a great dish!! Perfect for HRH! 

Toby, get those poops firm again--give your Mom/slave a break!


----------



## hotel4dogs

OMG, that's just toooo perfect!!! The cone! The cone!!! 



Claire's Friend said:


> Look what I found for HRH !!! Isn't it perfect ? Since I will be sending it out, I thought I could include a "serving" headpiece. You choose, crown or cone? Matching wings and wand available too. : Cute model NOT included !!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> OMG, that's just toooo perfect!!! The cone! The cone!!!


Great ! Now would you please PM me Toby's address ????:


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh my goodness.
You guys have sure given me a laugh to end my day with.

Thanks.


----------



## PrincessDi

That's amazing SM! So glad Toby is holding his own. Please post pix when Toby gets his treasure!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Toby had a good day!!! Great stuff SM found for you and Toby!Now I really can't wait for pictures!! I'm sure Toby doesn't mind some loose stools in trade for extra treats...ha, ha!! Here's looking forward to many more good days ahead for you both!!!


----------



## hubbub

My goodness!!!  I think we'll all be waiting anxiously for PICTURES!!! 

Say CHEESE or TREATS - your pick!


----------



## maple1144

oh yes cant wait for pics!


----------



## maggie1951

That made me smile and i wonder who it was gave Toby to many treats !!!!


----------



## caseypooh

You guys are so great! What a nice way to help start the day. Please post a picture, HRH tell your mom she is doing a great job!


----------



## hotel4dogs

You are just too much!!! Will send PM.



Claire's Friend said:


> Great ! Now would you please PM me Toby's address ????:


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Just love the new FOOD DISH and piccs of Toby with his hats!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great stuff, SM! Glad Toby was doing well yesterday and pray it continues. Looking forward to his pictures when he gets his gifts....


----------



## lgnutah

Claire's Friend said:


> Look what I found for HRH !!! Isn't it perfect ? Since I will be sending it out, I thought I could include a "serving" headpiece. You choose, crown or cone? Matching wings and wand available too. : Cute model NOT included !!!!


You are so thoughtful.


----------



## coppers-mom

Of course I've been thinking of you and HRH. I hope you are all doing well.
Sending hugs and kisses to "our" sweet boy. I'm sure you have been properly trained on how to dispense them.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checkin in. How is HRH today? And how are you?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for asking Lucy!
HRH has a new thing, he seems to be choking on the dry kibble. He'll eat about a cup of it (he gets 2 cups, twice a day) and then seems to start choking. Then he won't eat any more. So I'm switching to feeding him 3 or 4 times a day, and we'll see what happens. It doesn't seem to be his appetite, the problem seems to be in his mouth or throat. Always something new with him. Of course if he would lower his royal self to eat it soaked and soft, he probably wouldn't have this problem but that apparently is not to his liking.
Otherwise, basically status quo. He seems happy enough, and as the days go on he seems more alert and less confused. But I also think he seems more tired, unless I'm imagining it. Which could be the case!


----------



## lgnutah

I noticed you asking about megaesophogus the other day. I was interested to see the responses to your question (what are signs?) because fairly recently Brooks sometimes does a weird "airy sounding throat clearing" thing when he eats. It doesn't happen every time. This is on top of his swallowing thing that he started about the time he was diagnosed with low thyroid. I have mentioned this to the vet and he has felt around but doesn't think anything is wrong.
Like you said, it is hard to know sometimes if we are looking too hard and kindof imagining things.


----------



## paula bedard

Morning Toby and Barb. I hope you're both having good days.

My Sam lived with a partially paralyzed layrnx for about a year before it became a full ME and he could no longer swallow. His symptoms were a dry cough and he'd occassionally cough up his dry food. I thought he had kennel cough. Once diagnosed, I elevated his bowls and wet his food which stopped the coughing up of food and the random coughing eventually stopped also. I don't know if helped or not, but I massaged Sam's throat daily. He loved it! He'd stand in front of me, head raised and lean all his weight into my hand, pressing as hard as he could while I massaged his throat. 

I hope Toby's cough was just a dry throat. You don't need another worry.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We continue to ride the roller coaster here. The last 2 days have been good days, he's been very alert and obviously feeling well. If he didn't have to get up, you would never know there was anything wrong with him.
I've switched over to 3 meals a day now, so he doesn't get as much at any one time. It seems to be working for him.
I'm going to cancel our vet appointment for tomorrow, HRH says he's not quite ready to say goodbye yet.


----------



## GoldensGirl

The roller coaster ride loses its exhilaration after a while, when you know the peaks and valleys are both getting lower and the whole thing becomes flatter and painfully repetitive. It's such a hard ride, wondering if each day should be the last. I just ache for you.

I hope Toby strings together a lot more good days without wearing you down with more crises.

Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Remembering you and Toby in my prayers, always. :smooch: I'm glad you can do something so simple to bring him so much pleasure.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy to read about some good days. Each one must feel like gold right now. I know you value every single moment you have with him. Big hugs to Toby - and to you. You are one strong woman!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby, please keep on having those good days. Many of us here on the forum are not ready for you to go!


----------



## Debles

You are such an amazing mom Barb!! Toby is so blessed to have you. Hope he has manymore good days and you both can treasure each one.


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see that Toby's having some good days!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was thinking yesterday (I know, that's a shock, lol) how lucky I am, as is HRH, that my job is here on the same property as my house. Even though it's in a different building it's only 100 feet away.
I honestly don't know what I would do otherwise. I guess I would have to send HRH over the bridge if there wasn't someone home to care for him.
I am one lucky person!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I was thinking yesterday (I know, that's a shock, lol) how lucky I am, as is HRH, that my job is here on the same property as my house. Even though it's in a different building it's only 100 feet away.
> I honestly don't know what I would do otherwise. I guess I would have to send HRH over the bridge if there wasn't someone home to care for him.
> I am one lucky person!


I know exactly what you mean. I thank my boss/coworkers regularly because for 10+ years they've worked with me so Hannah's medical needs can be attended to on a daily basis. 

Our vet told me about a year ago that, although it sounded morbid, he couldn't believe Hannah was still here. I'd never uttered the words myself, but had often thought that she would have been sent to the bridge years before if someone else had her. 

I imagine that Toby's vets see the level of care and devotion that you provide, as we do too, and believe that Toby's in the best possible hands. Your compassion and love are palpable and probably come through in everything you do - if we were near you all, you'd be our choice for boarding


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

God matched you, one special person with Toby one special dog. And yes, it may sound weird saying from somebody like me who is not in your shoes I think you are both lucky to have each other. Life is wonderful journey not always easy road to travel on, but on the end looking back you will know it was right what you did. God bless you both. Wish you all the best, to have lots of good days together.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Is he strong enough for a ride in his chariot?



hotel4dogs said:


> I was thinking yesterday (I know, that's a shock, lol) how lucky I am, as is HRH, that my job is here on the same property as my house. Even though it's in a different building it's only 100 feet away.
> I honestly don't know what I would do otherwise. I guess I would have to send HRH over the bridge if there wasn't someone home to care for him.
> I am one lucky person!


I feel lucky too working from home. I would have been seriously stressed leaving Tucker near the end to work a 9-5 job. I probably would have quit the job.


----------



## Claire's Friend

His "goodie" box should be there tomorrow, maybe that will perk him up!!!:crossfing What about feeding him canned. The pets that I have had with VS all had a hard time eating kibble. TONS of hugs and kisses (Magic Kisses) to you both XXOO


----------



## hotel4dogs

He is resisting the chariot. He's plenty strong for it physically, but he doesn't seem to want to be in it. I think he's still having problems with balance or vertigo or something from this "event". He will just stand there in the chariot and refuse to move. 
I can't wait to get his goodie box!! You are just toooooo kind and thoughtful! He does get canned food, too. It's sort of an ongoing problem to figure out what his royal highness desires on any given day. A couple of weeks ago, right after this had first happened, he started to refuse any food that was wet or slightly soggy, so I went to dry kibble and then fed him a mixture of canned and ground chicken after he ate the kibble, just to get enough calories and protein in him. That's been working fine, until the past couple of days where now he seems to have a throat or mouth issue when he's about halfway thru the kibble. The problem doesn't seem to be his appetite, it seems to be in his mouth or more likely his throat. 
So now I went to 3 meals a day, because if he doesn't get as much kibble at once he does much better. I soaked half of his kibble this morning and mixed canned with it, and he did eat that. 
He just likes to keep me on my toes I guess!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think HRH is waiting for you to hand feed him...in the Fairy Princess out fit!:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Seriously , he still maybe be a little nauseous from his event. Since he has an appetite, that would be my guess. Try and keep his head level, either by raising his bowl or hand feeding while he eats. I wonder if the Vet might give you something for this to try, I don't see how it could hurt.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, I was thinking the same thing. His appetite is probably really good because of the steroids, but he may be a little queasy, too. Feeding him smaller amounts at one time does help. 
I sit on the floor and hold the bowl for him. No costume...yet!




Claire's Friend said:


> Seriously , he still maybe be a little nauseous from his event. Since he has an appetite, that would be my guess. Try and keep his head level, either by raising his bowl or hand feeding while he eats. I wonder if the Vet might give you something for this to try, I don't see how it could hurt.


----------



## lgnutah

I know when I had vertigo, any head or eye movement, brought on unbelievable nausea. Maybe sometimes he feels that way.


----------



## Deber

Think small meals during the day is the key. I had vertigo with an inner ear infection a few years back and any tilt to my head made things swim and uck, my tummy was in turmoil. Found eatting very small amounts all during the day helped. Perhaps it would be the same with him? 

Just want to add, that I am so proud of the love and care you give. That it is freely given from the heart is an inspiration to us all. Thank you for sharing his story and...for being YOU.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good early morning Barb! Something came to me reading up on this thread. Can Toby tolerate something to coat his stomach and throat before he eats? We've been using Pepcid and then added in Sucralfate (dissolved) and it's really lessened my guy's acid reflux. Since I dissolve the sucralfate in advance it coats the throat going down. I have a big syringe (minus needle). I break the tablet in two, then fill the syringe with hot water, shake it up to dissolve, let it sit until it cools and then squirt it down his throat. Our Toby's vet said it's really good to just coat things so they go down smoothly. I also give him sucralfate when he grabs and nabs road kill to keep a colitis attack at bay. I really like this stuff! 

Wishing you both a good day, with a good appetite for HRH.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Anne, it's certainly worth asking the vet. What is Sucralfate and where do you get it?


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying for Toby and hoping he gets his goodie box from Susan Marie!!


----------



## coppers-mom

The vet gave Copper sucralfate when he had his stomach tumor removed. He healed in no time.

It isn't availalble over the counter in the states or at least not last time I checked.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Deber said:


> Just want to add, that I am so proud of the love and care you give. That it is freely given from the heart is an inspiration to us all. Thank you for sharing his story and...for being YOU.


Yep, a lot of us feel this way. :wavey:

Hoping Toby has another good day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Anne, it's certainly worth asking the vet. What is Sucralfate and where do you get it?


Here is the NIH description (it's an ulcer drug for humans so it's available at human pharmacies and vet clinics)
Sucralfate - PubMed Health

Note the medications that don't mix well with it and the timing of dosing requirements. Apparently many antibiotics are on that list. I think it's helped my guy!


----------



## Laurie

Wishing you and Toby a wonderful, stress free day!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Bobbed was given sucralfate after his endoscopy....really help him!


----------



## hotel4dogs

To say that I am overwhelmed would be an understatement.
I got the most amazing package from Susan Marie (Claire's Mom) today!! Goody after goody came out of the box!!! 
Photos to follow tomorrow   
(Tito waited patiently for J to appear in the box, but there was only a photo of her. He huffed and walked away).


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's wonderful!! I can't wait to see you serving HRH with your princess regalia! Poor Tito....but tell him he's getting another "care" package from his Dallas buddy Toby!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up again on all the post. Toby is one lucky fella with such a wonderful caring mom. Looking forward to the pics of Toby and his care packages. Hugs to all.....sending good and healing thoughts.


----------



## SandyK

Can't wait to see you feeding HRH in your princess outfit!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sorry about not posting photos yesterday, I was going to do it at breakfast time but then HRH hit his (cancerous) tumor on the step and caused a rather significant bleed, which took quite some doing to get to stop....I had to wrap it in 3 layers of gauze and finally gave up and wrapped paper towels over the gauze. Had to sit and apply pressure to it for 20 minutes. At that point I was running late getting Tito to training, so I will try again today.
On another note, HRH had a really good day yesterday. That's 3 out of the past 4, the day before yesterday wasn't good at all. I'll take whatever I can get these days!
The cancerous tumor is HORRIBLE. I was going to post a photo but was afraid people might get ill looking at it. I really wish we had removed it when I first found it, but the vets all advised me that he wasn't a candidate for surgery. I wonder now if I should have over ruled them and had it taken off anyway.


----------



## Ljilly28

I might be in the minority, but I would be fine with seeing it in photos. I am so sad you are going through this, but glad for the good days mixed in there.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

So sorry this happened to you and Toby yesterday.
Praying today is a better day.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am glad Toy is doing better and so sorry for the bleed.
Big hugs for you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Toby has a good day today without any bleeding from that tumor.

I agree with Jill--I think photos of the tumor are appropriate and possibly help someone else. I think if you upload to photobucket and just use the hyperlink (the earth with the chain in front of it) instead of the photo with the mountain up top of the message block, it would just put a link on the post and people could open or not as their choice. If you want you can email it to me and I'll try to post it doing it that way (especially if you don't want a PB account). Just email and give me a description to cut and paste into the post and I'll get it done.

edit--the description of the icons on the top of the message box makes absolutely no sense! :doh:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry about Toby's tumor opening up again. I had to keep 2 burst cysts on Tucker cleaned up for a year or so. I can understand what you're going through.



Dallas Gold said:


> ...just put a link on the post and people could open or not as their choice.


That would be a good way if you choose to share it publicly, or you could just PM it to those that wish to see it.

I would love to see HRH's present pics! I hope SM sent along a princess hat for you too


----------



## hotel4dogs

since I am here by myself, I can't get a photo of me in the princess outfit, but I did coerce Tiny into posing. She is NOT real thrilled....she says she does NOT want to be a fairy princess to serve HRH. She wants to hump his head, not wait on him.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh Barb - that is just wrong LOL !! Poor Tiny looks miserable !!

Okay. laughing while I type the above;


----------



## Debles

I know how stressful it is taking care of a golden with cancer. My heart goes out to you and Toby.
Hoping for a good day today! It definitely taught me to live in the moment.


----------



## hubbub

Oh my! The photos of Tiny are TOO much  BUT very cute and made me giggle this morning!

I'm sorry to hear about the tumor rupturing again. Hannah has a lipoma on the chest wall under her front leg (I typed arm initially :doh. I wish I'd insisted on having it removed when it was small - it's so big now and removing it would be a MAJOR problem. 

eta - I think a link to the photos would be good too. When I'm worried or concerned about anything with Hannah, any information is good, but pictures are better.

I'm glad he's having another good day though and hope you are too!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks for the smile, poor Tiny girl, LOL.


----------



## maple1144

Im happy to hear things are going ok, those pics are too cute, waiting on the real deal though, you as the princess and HRH eating out of his royal bowl! Hope today is going well!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> since I am here by myself, I can't get a photo of me in the princess outfit, but I did coerce Tiny into posing. She is NOT real thrilled....she says she does NOT want to be a fairy princess to serve HRH. She wants to hump his head, not wait on him.


Um Barb? Most cameras have something called a timer (or something like that) where you can set the camera up to take a photo in, say ten seconds, long enough for you to get in the picture.

We want to see photos of you in your outfit!!! And HRH's owie.

Poor Tiny, she looks pitiful but the outfit looks really, really cute on her!


----------



## coppers-mom

Wrong, wrong, wrong, but what a laugh you gave me. I'm going to send Tiny a present and she does NOT have to let the boys share. What is her favorite toy and treat (if allowed)? Well, okay some gifts have been sitting here for a week while I procrastinated so I will just add more to it specifically for Tiny. the cat has graciously been rubbing all over the toys so they will smell enticing. I think I will put some coal in it for you in Tiny's name.:curtain:

Other than disgruntled Tiny looks good! Most excellent. I love your description of her "_She is NOT real thrilled....she says she does NOT want to be a fairy princess to serve HRH. She wants to hump his head, not wait on him._ "

:smooch::smooch::smooch: all around. I'll bet you needed the laugh too.


----------



## maggie1951

Sorry to hear about HRH tumor i was there was a cure for that horrible cancer.
My Meg had like a cyst on the top of her foot one day it was fine and next day it would ooze the most horrible smelly stuff.


Those photo's sure made me laugh


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's hard to believe Tiny will be 15 in March, God willing! 
Tiny isn't fussy. She eats anything that doesn't move faster than she does. Heck, she eats poop :yuck:. Not even fussy what animal made the poop :yuck::yuck::yuck:.
We miss our kitty. This is the first year in over 30 years that I've put up a Christmas tree and not had to worry about not putting the breakable ornaments on the bottom where the cat(s) could get at them. It was a sad moment when I realized that. 
I wish I could send you a Tito puppy for Christmas, Teresa.



coppers-mom said:


> Wrong, wrong, wrong, but what a laugh you gave me. I'm going to send Tiny a present and she does NOT have to let the boys share. What is her favorite toy and treat (if allowed)? Well, okay some gifts have been sitting here for a week while I procrastinated so I will just add more to it specifically for Tiny. the cat has graciously been rubbing all over the toys so they will smell enticing. I think I will put some coal in it for you in Tiny's name.:curtain:
> 
> Other than disgruntled Tiny looks good! Most excellent. I love your description of her "_She is NOT real thrilled....she says she does NOT want to be a fairy princess to serve HRH. She wants to hump his head, not wait on him._ "
> 
> :smooch::smooch::smooch: all around. I'll bet you needed the laugh too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Here is a random photo of HRH that I took this afternoon. He's enjoying a royal rest. He sleeps so very peacefully. 
The sun comes in our big windows, thus the umbrella so that his royal highness doesn't get too warm with the sun blasting on him . 
The red wrapping on his front leg covers the tumor. He's wearing half of his help-em-up harness so I can help him get up when he so desires. There's a pad under the "business end" of him, just in case, but he's still pretty good about letting us know he needs to go out in time for us to assist him to the door and outside.
Presenting...
His Royal Highness


----------



## hubbub

I'm so glad to see another umbrella in use! 

We used them with Hannah after the TPLO surgery to let her hang out with somebody outside, but not get too hot. More than 2 years later, she will follow you around in the yard until you set up her umbrella and blankets to lay on - plus, her water bowl should have fresh water in it for outside time and she wants it placed just so!


----------



## hotel4dogs

hahahaha, sounds like HER Royal Highness has you just as well trained as HIS Royal Highness has me trained !



hubbub said:


> I'm so glad to see another umbrella in use!
> 
> We used them with Hannah after the TPLO surgery to let her hang out with somebody outside, but not get too hot. More than 2 years later, she will follow you around in the yard until you set up her umbrella and blankets to lay on - plus, her water bowl should have fresh water in it for outside time and she wants it placed just so!


----------



## Karen519

*Hrh*

Toby is a boy befitting all of the attention!! Great idea with the umbrella.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> It's hard to believe Tiny will be 15 in March, God willing!
> Tiny isn't fussy. She eats anything that doesn't move faster than she does. Heck, she eats poop :yuck:. Not even fussy what animal made the poop :yuck::yuck::yuck:.
> We miss our kitty. This is the first year in over 30 years that I've put up a Christmas tree and not had to worry about not putting the breakable ornaments on the bottom where the cat(s) could get at them. It was a sad moment when I realized that.
> _I wish I could send you a Tito puppy for Christmas, Teresa_.


That brought a tear to my eye, but it would be the equivalent of "pearls before swine". Tito's offspring deserve someone who will take full advantage of their special abilities, but my gosh they are cute.: The only pups I have ever had are Jack (Bassett mix) and now little Tucker. They were/are both cute but man those Tito pups will just steal your heart. Such big (to me) butterballs that cry out to be hugged and smooched.

My neighbor was a bit disgusted with my dogs gleefully running into the paddock to get their treats. I have one (Trouble-JRT) who especially "doesn't care which animal made the poop":yuck:. Keeping the litter box clean is a high priority when she is around.

I'm so sorry Pawmer isn't here to help with decorating. I know mine have always had a lot of fun helping out. The presents are most often a bit hairy from my girl kitty climbing in the boxes.

Thanks for the picture of HRH. He sure looks peaceful and just a wee bit spoiled.:smooch: I have pictures of Copper that look so very similar. They sure do enjoy everything they do with great gusto. A way of being I try to emulate, but my humanness gets in the way too often.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was gone all day and boy did I miss a lot in this thread! I love the Tiny photos--she is adorable as a princess even if she doesn't appreciate it. She looks great at almost 15! 

Toby is adorable too--and wow, he has the best humble servants for his royal needs.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> hahahaha, sounds like HER Royal Highness has you just as well trained as HIS Royal Highness has me trained !


That's probably true.  I won't even get into how she tells me to cut on the a/c in the summer :uhoh: :curtain:


----------



## magiclover

Precious photos of both Tiny and Toby. So sweet but humorous at the same time. Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## hotel4dogs

and now....
DRUM ROLL PLEASE....
His Royal Highness Sir Toby
and
his lowly, loyal fairy princess servant!
(with tons of thanks to Claire's friend, who brought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye with her thoughtfulness!)


----------



## GoldensGirl

Wow! Love the wings and pointed hat, not to mention the wand that's almost hidden!

HRH is thinking, "Finally. Someone pays me my due at last."


----------



## coppers-mom

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Once again you've made my day.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Even better than I ever imagined !!!:::::


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> since I am here by myself, I can't get a photo of me in the princess outfit, but I did coerce Tiny into posing. She is NOT real thrilled....she says she does NOT want to be a fairy princess to serve HRH. She wants to hump his head, not wait on him.


Hmmm. I think Tiny is convinced that she should be referred to as Her Majesty, decidedly above HRH in rank. She is truly lovely Old Gold and you are so fortunate to have her with you.


----------



## hubbub

It's like the cartoon came to life!!!! You are too kind to indulge everyone


----------



## AmberSunrise

coppers-mom said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> Once again you've made my day.


What she said 

You look marvelous! And Toby is eating!!


----------



## sammydog

I love the pictures, that is too cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's priceless!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

FANTASTIC pictures!!! What a sweet, sweet boy!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I laughed so hard!


----------



## k9mom

made me smile, thanks


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny and Tito enjoyed the photo session tremendously, because I had to keep throwing handsful of cheese puffs (cheetos) on the floor for them to chase after, in order to keep them out of the way


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So Toby made it. It is official now he has his own kingdom.
Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## SandyK

You have made my night!!! Love all the pics!!  I wonder if Toby will want you properly dressed at every feeding...ha, ha. Tiny will probably not let you dress her again without some extra treats. She is one beautiful "old gold"!! I guess your Tito is wondering what he will be....the young "prince". You have many treasures in your Kingdom!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I could send "Sir Tito" the knight in shining armor outfit if he feels left out!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

OMG, that's hilarious...but Tito says PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do NOT send that I am NOT NOT NOT going to wear it, lol!



Claire's Friend said:


> I could send "Sir Tito" the knight in shining armor outfit if he feels left out!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I posted photos of Toby's soft tissue sarcoma tumor to the cancer section of the forum, it seemed like a good place for them.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...warning-graphic-gross-photos.html#post1591607

The photos are graphic and gross, I don't recommend looking at them if you are on the squeamish side.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for posting them. It really provides a better idea as to what you all are dealing with. I'm glad it doesn't seem to bother him though.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Priceless photo of you in the proper attire feeding HRH, Thank you


----------



## Claire's Friend

Frog Prince then, perhaps ????


----------



## hotel4dogs

the frog prince is hilarious!
Tito doesnt like to have *anything* on his body. He freezes and refuses to budge!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> the frog prince is hilarious!
> Tito doesnt like to have *anything* on his body. He freezes and refuses to budge!


 
My Bassett mix Jack does too, but dang that frog is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Well, Tito my friend, it seems nothing is going to make you happy but J !:
And as much as I love you buddy, I am NOT sending her!! So you are just going to have to be like the King in the Emperor's New Clothes and run around naked !!:curtain:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Enjoyed the pics of Toby, Tiny and Tito and of course, mom. HRH is one special fella...


----------



## hotel4dogs

When my kids were little they used to walk around singing some silly song about "animals don't wear underpants". I just googled it and couldn't find the lyrics :



Claire's Friend said:


> Well, Tito my friend, it seems nothing is going to make you happy but J !:
> And as much as I love you buddy, I am NOT sending her!! So you are just going to have to be like the King in the Emperor's New Clothes and run around naked !!:curtain:


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb"

You make a Great Princess, thanks to Susan!!!
Toby is probably thinking, "Am I the only sane one in this house?!"


----------



## goldensmum

OMG, I don't think Tiny is going to forgive you for posting her pic, Toby however looks quite content being fed by his own personal princess. He is so lucky in not only having you for his mum but also friends who care about his needs so much.

Hugs on their way


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just catching up on the last few days - the photos are all so great! Happy to hear everyone is feeling well enough to partake in the fun!


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> When my kids were little they used to walk around singing some silly song about "animals don't wear underpants". I just googled it and couldn't find the lyrics :


Just for you :
song animals don't wear underpants - Yahoo! Video Search


----------



## hotel4dogs

hahahahaha, that first one, that's it!!! The one with the animals with barrels around their bellies!




Claire's Friend said:


> Just for you :
> song animals don't wear underpants - Yahoo! Video Search


----------



## hotel4dogs

The strangest thing is going on here tonight, and I have no idea what to make of it.
Tito will NOT leave Toby alone. This is totally out of character for him. He keeps licking Toby's ears, sniffing his mouth, putting his head down on him, and right now he's curled up around Toby's head. Toby is sleeping. It's as if he's protecting him. I sure wish he could talk so he could tell me what's making him act this way!


----------



## 2golddogs

I do wonder what Tito senses. Jackson has been doing the same thing to Kosmo today. Praying for your sweet Toby.


----------



## DNL2448

Maybe Tito is letting Toby know how much he loves him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Praying for Kosmo, too. We have to wonder what Jackson and Tito know that we don't know.



2golddogs said:


> I do wonder what Tito senses. Jackson has been doing the same thing to Kosmo today. Praying for your sweet Toby.


----------



## 2golddogs

Oh how I wish I knew.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I think that on some level they know. They want to be close, to comfort and to protect. It's a world we can never enter, this bond between dogs.

My prayers and hugs to out to both of you. This is such a heartbreaking and difficult time. I'll remember you in my prayers.


----------



## my4goldens

They do seem to know when one of their pack isn't feeling well. My Libby has always been the most sensitive one here, when Tess was ill, she would treat her with so much respect, and always made sure that Raider left her alone. It broke my heart. And through the months that Rusty was failing, she did the same for him. She would lay close to them both, sometimes gently putting a paw on them, or licking them in the face. And since they have been gone, she more than Raider has seemed to grieve for them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for Kosmo and Toby. Their brothers just showing their love, always something new to learn from our best friends.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Living with dogs for several decades has shown me that they are strong and wise in ways that are beyond us. They look out for each other and they stand by one another through the toughest of times. That Tito is there with Toby is as it should be.

Prayers for Toby, Tito, Tiny and Barb, for all the good times and the hard times yet to be.
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

How is HRH Toby this morning? Still being his charming PITA self, I hope.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for asking Lucy, he seems to be having another decent day today. I was gone for several hours (dog show!) but when I got back he seemed cheerful and alert. DH had given him lunch, which he ate ravenously, and put him outside. Now he's sleeping peacefully.
Status quo. That's all I can hope for these days.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Toby had a good day and sending prayers and good wishes for many more good days.


----------



## Laurie

Just checking in on Toby!!! Happy to hear that he is having a good day. Wishing him many more!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the update, Barb. I'm glad that HRH has had another good day. I know each one is a special gift to you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

What dear brother dogs. Such sweetness.

I hope Toby and Kosmo are both feeling better and have a good rest of the weekend.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Toby doing today?


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh he has a new thing now today....he rubbed his eye raw on the carpet.... <sigh>


----------



## goldensmum

Oh Toby, you naughty boy, you mustn't rub your eye like that 'cos it worries your mum and us. Hope you have a better day tomorrow


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> oh he has a new thing now today....he rubbed his eye raw on the carpet.... <sigh>


Oh dear. Poor Toby. It is hard to be regal with a steady stream of injuries and indignities. I hope this heals quickly.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Silly boy, you certainly keep your Mommy on her toes ! Hope the rest of the day is great. Lots of love from your fans in California !!!XXOO


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Toby's eye heals up quickly. Praying for a good day for all of you....


----------



## maple1144

Hoping and praying Toby and Kosmo are both having a good day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh boy, can I sympathize-- we are constantly trying to keep our Toby from rubbing his eyes on the carpet and causing damage to them. I'm sorry to hear of this new behavior. Is it possible he has an allergy or some sort of irritant? Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I"m not really sure why he did it, this is the eye that had a scratch which sent us off to the eye doctor about a month ago, so maybe it's not healed? Also that ear looks just a little red.
I'm afraid it might be the mange causing him problems; with him on prednisone now the mange is really getting bad.
I put some neosporin on it, and put a soft comforter over the rug so if he rubs, it's on something soft. Don't really know what else to do.


----------



## 2golddogs

I hope Toby has a restful day. Sounds like you are doing all that you possibly can.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, how frustrating. You treat one thing, only to get something else going on.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Toby with good wishes to stop putting himself in trouble.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

BARB

Praying for you and Toby!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Checking on all the Royals this morning??? :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL, thanks!
HRH is really tired today, not sure why. He's done nothing but sleep all day. I have to admit it's been rather peaceful, though....


----------



## maggie1951

Poor boy don't you relise its hard work been a HRH thats why he was tied.


----------



## hotel4dogs

hahahaha, that must be it 



maggie1951 said:


> Poor boy don't you relise its hard work been a HRH thats why he was tied.


----------



## paula bedard

Morning Barb & Toby, Ike and I are sending along our hopes that today is a good day and that Toby's restful day yesterday is followed another peaceful day today.
It's hard work being King.  Hugs and belly rubs to the big guy.


----------



## 2golddogs

I hope Toby has a really good day today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I decided to bump HRH's prednisone dose back up to 30 mg (he's been at 20) for the next couple of days just to see if it perks him up. Although this morning he is a lot more alert/perky than he was yesterday anyway, even before I gave him the prednisone. Guess he was just having an off day. It's raining here today, a dreary, sleepy day and I wish I could curl up on the bed next to him and take a nap!
I have a very, very sick dog here at the pet hotel right now. To make a short story long, ha ha, it's a very good customer who has been coming for a lot of years. The dog is 14-1/2, BIG dog, lab/great dane mix they think. Anyway, for the past few months he's been declining, and recently they have a hard time getting him to eat anything, etc. The vet believes he has masses on his liver/spleen/etc. and they don't think he'll be around much longer.
So the dog has been here for 8 days, and was doing *okay* up until yesterday. Then he seemed to have a major crash. By last night he didn't want to get up, move, etc. Just lies on his bed looking miserable. Attempts to feed him anything result in him turning his head away from me. He doesn't want to be petted, talked to, anything. When we get him up to go outside, he's very wobbly in a weak way, not a physical problem way, and as soon as he pees he sits down. Panting heavily, not breathing right, even when lying down.
In short, the dog is just plain miserable. (I contacted the owners and suggested they come home, they're supposed to be gone another week). 
Anyway, where I'm heading with this is that I now see clearly for myself the difference between a dog that is having a hard time physically (Toby) but is basically happy and comfortable, eating, interacting, and so on and a dog who seems to have given up any desire to live. 
It makes my decision a little easier, that it's NOT time for Toby to cross the bridge just yet. When I compare his attitude to this other dog, it becomes quite obvious to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, and I hope the same for Kosmo!



2golddogs said:


> I hope Toby has a really good day today.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry for the lab/great dane and sure hope his owners come home, but I am glad it gave you good insight into Toby's situation.

Copper was on 30mgs daily of Prednisone for the later part of his life. That boy sure felt good right to the end. I now Toby's mange makes more pred a problem, but I can only hope he continues to feel good and happy.:smooch:

I sent him a little present and he should get it tomorrow.:crossfing Of course there is a special present for Tito (I think you'll know which one it is). I sent Tiny a treat that I THINK I read about on one of your posts. At least I hope I did and didn't make it up - I'm a little senile at times. Just in case, I put a different one in there too.

Big hugs to you and all your crew.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am sorry for your clients dog, but happy for you and Toby that you've seen the other dog and feel better in your choices for Toby - it is always hard to explain but once you've seen/felt a dog ready to go, you know what it means. 

I hope the dog's owners come soon, although the dog could rally if it is a bleed.


----------



## Megora

Barb... not to be judging your customers, but how could they think of going on vacation with their old dog in that condition? To me it sounds very much like he's due for an emergancy to the vet today.


----------



## hubbub

A friend's dog was diagnosed with cancer and passed away in a week and, even though I'd always worried that I wouldn't know when it was time, one of the last days I checked in on them, I realized I would know for Hannah. I was stunned at her decline from the day before - simply stunned. Like Sunrise said, it's hard to explain, but at that moment, I knew. 

Although I'm sorry you have to worry over the client's dog and deal with the decline first hand, I'm glad you've got a new point of reference. I hope they are able to come home and be with their boy.


----------



## my4goldens

Barb,

Sorry you are dealing with a clients sick dog. But also glad it has given you some clarity with your Toby dog. Hopefully your clients can get home quickly, prayers to them. I know how worried they must be.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The dog is at the vet, he has a big tumor on his spleen and they are just trying to keep him comfortable until the owners can get back. They jumped on the next plane from Hawaii and will be here as soon as possible (they're en route now). 
In their defense, he wasn't bad when he arrived, he was eating, had a spring in his step. He just went really downhill fast, as splenic tumors tend to do.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I have a very, very sick dog here at the pet hotel right now. To make a short story long, ha ha, it's a very good customer who has been coming for a lot of years. The dog is 14-1/2, BIG dog, lab/great dane mix they think. Anyway, for the past few months he's been declining, and recently they have a hard time getting him to eat anything, etc. The vet believes he has masses on his liver/spleen/etc. and they don't think he'll be around much longer.
> So the dog has been here for 8 days, and was doing *okay* up until yesterday. Then he seemed to have a major crash. By last night he didn't want to get up, move, etc. Just lies on his bed looking miserable. Attempts to feed him anything result in him turning his head away from me.
> It makes my decision a little easier, that it's NOT time for Toby to cross the bridge just yet. When I compare his attitude to this other dog, it becomes quite obvious to me.


It sounds like a bleed, this is almost exactly how Tess acted when she crashed. Hopefully the owners can get home. This was my nightmare in April when she was diagnosed and one of the reasons I cancelled that trip. Prayers he can rally.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> The dog is at the vet, he has a big tumor on his spleen and they are just trying to keep him comfortable until the owners can get back. They jumped on the next plane from Hawaii and will be here as soon as possible (they're en route now).
> In their defense, he wasn't bad when he arrived, he was eating, had a spring in his step. He just went really downhill fast, as splenic tumors tend to do.


Gosh darn it, I was hoping he could rally. From my recent experiences with Tess and Rusty, I know how these owners are feeling. You can't always put your lives on hold, when your beloved pets are sick. When we went away in October, I worried about Rusty, he could have suffered that collapsed lung then, instead of a month later like he did. But I always know when I leave my dogs with you, you treat and love them like your own.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just talked to the vet, and he's not doing very well. They're just trying to keep him comfortable with pain killers and fluids until the owners get back, which should be before noon tomorrow (due to flights from Hawaii).
I told her that if they have to let him go this afternoon or this evening, they MUST call me and I will go sit with him. I don't want him to go alone. I'm his "second mom" and he would at least have me there.
It's so hard.


----------



## AmberSunrise

hotel4dogs said:


> I just talked to the vet, and he's not doing very well. They're just trying to keep him comfortable with pain killers and fluids until the owners get back, which should be before noon tomorrow (due to flights from Hawaii).
> I told her that if they have to let him go this afternoon or this evening, they MUST call me and I will go sit with him. I don't want him to go alone. I'm his "second mom" and he would at least have me there.
> It's so hard.


Oh Barb, I hope the owners get there in time, but you are such a wonderful person to offer to be with him if he needs to cross before they get home. Bless you.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bless you for being there for this sweet boy. Again, the last thing you need, but maybe giving you this insight into Toby's situation, it was meant to be. Hang in there !! XXOO


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope the lab/dane rallies and can see his family.

I know how hard it would be to be the one to help him to the bridge, but I also always want someone there who loves them. I've done it for my sister's dog when she couldn't. I hope his passing is peaceful.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a terrible shame about the lab/dane possibly needing release before his owners arrive home, but it's very sweet that you will be there if his family cannot make it back in time. The family will be touched. 

Give Toby a big ear rub and I hope you can take a little time for yourself--this is a lot to deal with.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I just talked to the vet, and he's not doing very well. They're just trying to keep him comfortable with pain killers and fluids until the owners get back, which should be before noon tomorrow (due to flights from Hawaii).
> I told her that if they have to let him go this afternoon or this evening, they MUST call me and I will go sit with him. I don't want him to go alone. I'm his "second mom" and he would at least have me there.
> It's so hard.


This is why my dogs stay with you when we travel, because I have always known in my heart that this is what you would do for any of the pets that spend time at your facility. And yes, my dogs consider you their second mom. And if god forbid one of them becomes ill while with you, and I couldn't make it back, I would be comforted by the thought that you would be with them.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such heartache for the lab/dane and his family. He is grieving their absence and they are kicking themselves for leaving him. All of who cherish an aging, ailing dog know about the need for a vacation ... for time to celebrate what is right in our lives and to rebuild our resources to care for our fur people ... and we often advise people to take their vacations. It's just so wicked hard when a dog really does crash while the family is away.

Bless you for being there for this sweet boy. For his sake and for theirs, I pray that his people make it home in time to be there at the end.

I hope HRH is having a good day and not adding to your worries.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Megora

We went through those same symptoms with two dogs in the past 5 years... it's not easy for me to imagine going so far away from my guys when I'm home from work, especially when they are so old and have _known _tumors. 

But I can see why they felt OK about going and leaving him with you. Bless you for looking after him. I hope the vet keeps him comfortable. I know when our Sammy crashed, the vet wanted to put him to sleep immediately. They were very tense about keeping him alive for the half hour it took me to get home. 

If they can keep this dog comfortable until tomorrow... I hope it means he's not as bad off as Sammy was.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I just talked to the vet, and he's not doing very well. They're just trying to keep him comfortable with pain killers and fluids until the owners get back, which should be before noon tomorrow (due to flights from Hawaii).
> I told her that if they have to let him go this afternoon or this evening, they MUST call me and I will go sit with him. I don't want him to go alone. I'm his "second mom" and he would at least have me there.
> It's so hard.


Bless your heart.

I so hope this doesn't come to pass. I'm tearing up thinking of the people missing their goodbyes. I really hope they get back in time.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry about the lab/dane. I hope his owners get back in time. If not, I am glad you will not let him cross alone.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I did not hear from the dog's vet last night, so I assume they were able to keep him comfortable. The owners are due back by noon today.
I'm so glad they will be able to say their goodbyes to him.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Praying that the owners get back in time to say goodbye to their dog.
How wonderful of you to offer to be there.

I would love to know the name of your pet hote,l so if Ken and I ever go away, we can leave our boys there!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Better yet Karen, why not PM me some time and come and visit! We're about 45 minutes from you!


----------



## goldensmum

So sad about the lab/dane - hope that his owners manage to get back in time

How is Toby today


----------



## hotel4dogs

The people did make it back to say their goodbyes and spend some time with the dear boy before he was helped to cross the bridge. I am so thankful they were able to be with him.
HRH had a pretty good day today! I do see some minor changes that I don't like, things involving his placing his front feet (he seems a bit confused as to where they are, or where they're heading) which indicates to me a slow progression of whatever is going on in his brain. But it's been almost 6 weeks (tomorrow) since the "event", and he's still with me, so I'm enjoying every day with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Babara*

Barbara

Oh, I am SO GLAD THAT they made it back in time to be with him.
You are wonderful for caring for him until they got back, by getting him to the vet!!

God Bless you and HRH!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so relieved the dog's family got back to say goodbye to him and help him with his transition to the Bridge. 

I'm sorry to hear about Toby's new developments on the placement of his feet. Hopefully it's a one-day confusion thing and he will be better tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Unfortunately, it's been going on for a little while already. It's hard to explain, it only happens when his front feet are off the ground, like he's not sure where the ground is? I suspect the tumor, if that's what it is, is pressing a little more on the center of his brain that controls his spatial orientation. When his feet are on the ground, he's okay, but if they're not, he's very confused.
But when I look back and realize it's been 6 weeks already, and he has only gone downhill such a little bit (and in fact in many ways is much, much better than when it first happened), I feel blessed indeed.



Dallas Gold said:


> I'm so relieved the dog's family got back to say goodbye to him and help him with his transition to the Bridge.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Toby's new developments on the placement of his feet. Hopefully it's a one-day confusion thing and he will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Have you ever tried Cholodin on him?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Claire's Friend said:


> Have you ever tried Cholodin on him?


I have a bottle of it left over from Tucker if you want it Barb. PM me, it's free. Have some arnica also if you want to try that too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Unfortunately, it's been going on for a little while already. It's hard to explain, it only happens when his front feet are off the ground, like he's not sure where the ground is? I suspect the tumor, if that's what it is, is pressing a little more on the center of his brain that controls his spatial orientation. When his feet are on the ground, he's okay, but if they're not, he's very confused.
> But when I look back and realize it's been 6 weeks already, and he has only gone downhill such a little bit (and in fact in many ways is much, much better than when it first happened), I feel blessed indeed.


That sounds a lot like a peripheral vision issue. Perhaps his vision is declining further and causing it?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hesitate to give him anything at all these days. In my heart I know it wasn't what caused the problem 6 weeks ago, but it started right after I started giving him the Zeel (which I have since stopped) and I just can't get past that. He is the 1 in 1,000,000 that will have a side effect to EVERYTHING. If it's ever been reported, it will happen to Toby. He gets B12 shots weekly, so I would worry about giving Cholodin with that. Heck, I just plain worry.
Anne, Toby is totally blind. He has been since the "event". It's one of the reasons they suspect a brain tumor instead of vestibular disease. He had little vision before this happened, but he did have some. For 6 weeks now he's had none at all. It is one of the things that makes it really hard for him to re-learn everything.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Toby's problems, but so happy he is still with you and in good spirits.

Hugs and kisses to your entire crew.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the update about the lab/dane and his family. I am so glad they made it home in time to be there with him.

I am sorry that HRH has new issues that worry you, but ever so glad that he is still keeping you company.

My beloved Charlie was blind at the end, doubtless because of the lesion(s) or tumor(s) in his brain that caused his seizures. But he was still my sweetheart to the last second of his life... and beyond. I hope that HRH is spared the seizures. You don't need that and neither does he.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Glad the lab/danes parents were able to be with their boy today. Sorry Toby is having trouble with his front feet. I am so glad he is still a happy boy. I don't see how he couldn't be happy with his household of servents watching over him and loving him!!


----------



## Debles

Barb, we have the same issue with Gunner when it comes to trying new supplements etc. He has had such bad reactions to things I am afraid every time he gets a new med!
Always sending prayers for sweet Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I hesitate to give him anything at all these days. In my heart I know it wasn't what caused the problem 6 weeks ago, but it started right after I started giving him the Zeel (which I have since stopped) and I just can't get past that. He is the 1 in 1,000,000 that will have a side effect to EVERYTHING. If it's ever been reported, it will happen to Toby. He gets B12 shots weekly, so I would worry about giving Cholodin with that. Heck, I just plain worry.
> Anne, Toby is totally blind. He has been since the "event". It's one of the reasons they suspect a brain tumor instead of vestibular disease. He had little vision before this happened, but he did have some. For 6 weeks now he's had none at all. It is one of the things that makes it really hard for him to re-learn everything.


I didn't realize he was totally blind after the incident, thought he still had a little vision left. It would be so hard to relearn things, poor guy, and with slippery weather coming, yikes.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Hugs to the Royals and you this morning. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so happy to hear that the people made it home to be with their lab/dane on time. Sorry to hear he died, though. 

And sorry to hear about Toby and his feet. I think you are, sadly, probably right about the neurological reason for it. It sounds very much like what I've seen on a vet show that's on here - they lift the dog or cat's feet, and how they replace them (or not) often suggests something neurological. 

But as you say, you are blessed with everyday you have with him - and he with you. Just love him, smooch on him, and treasure every moment.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Keeping Toby (and you) in my thoughts and prayers. HRH, you are an amazing man!


----------



## KiwiD

I don't post too often but am following the thread..sending good thoughts for your special boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying for Toby and his Mom!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in, hoping that today is another good one for HRH and you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is HRH today? 

BTW, this thread is now in the top 10 most viewed threads! A lot of people are checking in on HRH.


----------



## paula bedard

Checking in on HRH and hoping he's doing well today. I'm sorry about his latest vision problem. Doubling up on the thoughts and prayers that Toby continues in good spirits. He's become such an inspiration (as you have as well) for keeping things in perspective...and that every good day is priceless.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I feel so incredibly blessed to have the good thoughts and support of the wonderful friends on this forum! I can't believe this is one of the top 10 most viewed threads! Of course HRH isn't surprised, he feels everyone should check on his royalness several times a day. 
My husband is now saying that Toby isn't sick, he's just an invalid. I'm glad to hear him voice it that way, it means that he will continue to support my decision to keep HRH on this side of the bridge for a little while longer.
Of course now that I've settled into a nice feeding routine, HRH has once again decided that he would prefer a DIFFERENT meal protocol. I've been giving him a cup of dry at about 6:00 a.m., followed by a cup of dry soaked in warm water until it's mush, with 1/2 can of canned food stirred in, at about 7:00 a.m. Then another cup of dry kibble at noon, and another cup soaking in warm water with the other 1/2 can at about 4:30 p.m. Of course treats thru the day as well. 
NOW he says he's not too keen on the dry kibble thank you very much. Well sometimes he is, and sometimes he isn't. He does like it if I crumble up a little of the Natural Balance roll (thanks Claire's friend!) and sprinkle it on top. 
He just likes to keep me guessing!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I feel so incredibly blessed to have the good thoughts and support of the wonderful friends on this forum! I can't believe this is one of the top 10 most viewed threads! Of course HRH isn't surprised, he feels everyone should check on his royalness several times a day.


This is payback for all the love and support that you give to HRH and to GRF members. :smooch:

I am glad that your DH has seen the light and accepted his role in the HRH universe. That should make life a little easier for you!


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased HRH is doing ok


----------



## paula bedard

Glad to check in and see that HRH is doing well today.


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that Toby is having another good day - had to smile at his feeding routine and just when you think you have got it sorted Toby decides nope - not good enough for me

Sending hugs from over here


----------



## hotel4dogs

It sounds like a small thing, but to me it's huge....
My son is coming in from FL tomorrow. He wanted to see Toby again before we let him cross the bridge, and I wasn't sure and wouldn't promise him that HRH would still be here when he got home.
Well now I can say with reasonable certainty that Toby will be here when my son gets here, and they can spend some time enjoying each other!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

So glad your son will be home to spend time with Toby (is he the Energizer Bunny in disguise?) All kidding aside, I am so happy you have Toby around and I hope you have many more days, weeks, months.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Enjoy your time with your son!! Merry Christmas to you all!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Catching up and so happy to hear that Toby is still doing well. You will have to post pics of your sons visit with Toby...


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's such good news that your son will have some time with Toby. HRH needs another dutiful servant to pay homage and respond to his demands. 

Knowing that hard decisions are in the offing, I hope that you and your family will be able to enjoy the holidays and that HRH does well through them. I know you will make whatever decisions you must out of unfailing love for Toby and based on his best interests.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> It sounds like a small thing, but to me it's huge....
> My son is coming in from FL tomorrow. He wanted to see Toby again before we let him cross the bridge, and I wasn't sure and wouldn't promise him that HRH would still be here when he got home.
> Well now I can say with reasonable certainty that Toby will be here when my son gets here, and they can spend some time enjoying each other!!


Oh I am so glad that your son and Toby will be able to spend time together !!
That is so important. I hope they have a wonderful visit and you and your family have a wonderful visit with your son too.


----------



## magiclover

This is good that your son and Toby will have their time. I wish you all blessings in your time together. I send my love and kisses to HRH.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am happy your son will get to hug Toby again.


----------



## Debles

Am so happy for you and your son that he will get to spend quality time with Toby! It will be a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## 2golddogs

How wonderful your son will soon be home! I hope he gets to spend some quality time with Toby. What a wonderful Christmas present.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> It sounds like a small thing, but to me it's huge....
> My son is coming in from FL tomorrow. He wanted to see Toby again before we let him cross the bridge, and I wasn't sure and wouldn't promise him that HRH would still be here when he got home.
> Well now I can say with reasonable certainty that Toby will be here when my son gets here, and they can spend some time enjoying each other!!


It is a huge and wonderful thing.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## mylissyk

coppers-mom said:


> It is a huge and wonderful thing.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


I agree 100%!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> It sounds like a small thing, but to me it's huge....
> My son is coming in from FL tomorrow. He wanted to see Toby again before we let him cross the bridge, and I wasn't sure and wouldn't promise him that HRH would still be here when he got home.
> Well now I can say with reasonable certainty that Toby will be here when my son gets here, and they can spend some time enjoying each other!!


I bet if you ask your son, he'll say it's a pretty huge thing, too. 

That is wonderful - for all of you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dear Toby, Tito and Tiny,
:smooch::heartbeat:kiss:

Dear Barb,
:You_Rock_


----------



## AmberSunrise

No small thing to me  I think your son will be very happy that he'll get to see and hug Toby this visit.


hotel4dogs said:


> It sounds like a small thing, but to me it's huge....
> My son is coming in from FL tomorrow. He wanted to see Toby again before we let him cross the bridge, and I wasn't sure and wouldn't promise him that HRH would still be here when he got home.
> Well now I can say with reasonable certainty that Toby will be here when my son gets here, and they can spend some time enjoying each other!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

*To HRH Toby*

Princess J has prepared your Royal carriage :


----------



## TucAl

Just logged in after a while - so glad to hear Toby's doing okay - and that's wonderful news that your son will be able to be with him for a visit.

The lab/dane story brought tears to my eyes - I've always known that if something happened to Big Al while we were gone, you'd give him the best care/love possible.....


----------



## coppers-mom

Claire's Friend said:


> Princess J has prepared your Royal carriage :


If that pony leaves the same "treats" lying around that mine does, Toby will love it.


----------



## Claire's Friend

coppers-mom said:


> If that pony leaves the same "treats" lying around that mine does, Toby will love it.


He only poops packing peanuts !!


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> If that pony leaves the same "treats" lying around that mine does, Toby will love it.





Claire's Friend said:


> He only poops packing peanuts !!


:lol: Loved it! I was just caught "not" working at work


----------



## hotel4dogs

hahahahah, I LOVE the royal carriage, but I want Princess J to come with it!


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> hahahahah, I LOVE the royal carriage, but I want Princess J to come with it!


Well she might have been thinking about it until she found out Tito already has a girlfriend...with kids


----------



## Dallas Gold

Claire's Friend said:


> Well she might have been thinking about it until she found out Tito already has a girlfriend...with kids


Just wait another year or so, when Jordan is "old" enough...:smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

You mean Jordan would object to his 8 sons and 8 daughters??????


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so glad your son is coming home. I hope that you and Toby have a wonderful Christmas with him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> You mean Jordan would object to his 8 sons and 8 daughters??????


Well thank goodness he doesn't need to support all those offspring or we'd be nicknaming him OCTODAD!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Octodad, good one!!


----------



## paula bedard

Stopping by to wish HRH a nice evening and hope that tomorrow is a good day...for all of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Toby enjoying his visit from his human brother? I hope everyone is enjoying themselves today and Toby is on his best HRH behavior.


----------



## maple1144

Just checking in on sir Toby, so happy to hear his brother is coming to play with and serve him! Keep it up Toby!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Checking on the Royals this morning. Hope they are having fun with your son. Tell him he is lucky I didn't know he would be there. I would have sent the Court Jester outfit for him !!!:
Hmmm, maybe there's still time...LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

My son and his GF are gone much more than they're here, but I think HRH enjoys having them around when they are here.
Sadly, the bad days come closer together now. Yesterday was a bad day. It seems that whatever is "in his brain" is getting worse, his balance is really bad now. But he still has a happy attitude, and a great appetite, so at least that's something.
He's calling me right now


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm sorry that Toby is having more bad days. Give him a hug from me and my girls.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that Toby didn't have a good day today. I'm glad that your son made it home in time to spend some time with Toby. Will light a candle for Toby and your family.


----------



## lgnutah

I am glad his appetite is still good but sorry he has had some bad days.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry to hear that the bad days are becoming more frequent, but glad that Toby still has a good attitude and wants to eat. 

I saw the video you posted of Tito's agility work and when it ended, the video of Toby in his chariot immediately loaded in. I felt a smile form as I watched him work his way over to the gate and look back like, "Mom....whatcha filming for? I'm ready to go over here!" 

Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in on you all, I hope today is one of those really good days for you and Toby. Lots of love to you Toby.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying very hard for Toby and you, Barb.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for all the good thoughts. At this point, I'm thinking we just need to get past Christmas.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barb

So Toby is not any better?


----------



## 2golddogs

Hang in there Toby!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

no, he's really not. He's having a real hard time with his balance, which tells me that whatever is wrong in his head is progressing slowly.
But he will be here for Christmas, and he got to see my son!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you all and wishing you guys a very special holiday time together. My prayers continue for Toby.


----------



## Debles

Prayers for Toby and God Bless You Barb. Hope you all have a blessed Christmas!!


----------



## goldensmum

Sending many good wishes and prayers for Toby and you all


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, my heart just aches for you. This is such a difficult phase in our lives with our furry family members. I hope that the next few days are good ones for Toby and that you are able to celebrate Christmas with joy and peace. I know that any decisions you make for Toby will be made with deep love and in his best interests.

Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Laurie

Sending Toby big hugs and hope he has a Merry Christmas.

Keeping you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so saddened to read this. I don't know Toby but I love him and hope he has a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## maggie1951

Sorry to hear Toby (HRH) is not to good prayers for you both


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

BARBARA

SO sorry to hear Toby is having trouble with his balance!


----------



## paula bedard

=( sad to hear that HRH is still having trouble with his balance. At least he's happy and THAT is huge! I will be praying for a Christmas miracle for Mr Toby and thathe has more good days in his future...good days with a little better balance.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry Toby is starting to have some more trouble. Thoughts and prayers continue. Enjoy your holiday together!!


----------



## coppers-mom

_Toby will be here for Christmas and he got to see your son_.

Huge things. You and he are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sorry he is having problems with his balance, but I pray he continues to be happy and enjoying his food.:smooch:


----------



## Laurie

Keeping you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers.

Hope he's having a better day today!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. Glad you son can spend some time with HRH. Hugs to all.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Toby and your whole family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## magiclover

Wishing you and HRH a Merry Christmas. May it be filled with precious memories and wonderful blessings.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you and your whole family. I'm just so glad your son got to see Toby and that he will be with you for this Christmas. My heart is with you all.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

The sun is shining here today (finally) so hopefully HRH can catch some healing rays and gather a bit more strength.

Thinking of all of you, Barb, I hope you feel all of the love and support here from all of us. Hugs to you.


----------



## maple1144

Hoping Toby feels better, sending healing thoughts and prayers to you!


----------



## Debles

Merry Christmas to Toby and your entire family! Have a very blessed holiday.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Merry Christmas to you King Toby, and to your servants also.


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

HRH and his loyal minions Tiny and Tito wish each and every one of you the merriest of Christmasses and all things good in the new year. And he thanks you for the kind words and support that you have given to his most loyal servant of all, moi, because they have kept me going through all of his problems and issues.
Happy holidays to all!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, all of HRH Toby's loyal subjects here in Maryland send love and best wishes for the best Christmas ever! I know that you and your family cherish every minute with Toby and he is the luckiest dog in the world to have you for his mom.

Merry Christmas!
Lucy


----------



## paula bedard

_*Merry Christmas from Ike and I in Maryland. Sending well wishes and Christmas blessings to you and your crew too. *_

_*Have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*_


----------



## Dallas Gold

Merry Christmas to His Royal Highness, Toby of Illiniois, Princess Tiny and Prince Tito, and their loyal and dedicated servant, Barb, from Sir Toby of Texas and his humble servant Anne... 

May your Christmas Day be a good one for all and filled with memories to cherish for years to come.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Happy Holidays to you, your Husband, Toby, Tiny, and Tito!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

You are the most loyal servant for sure.

Hugs to you all and hopes for much joy and love shared now and always.


----------



## Claire's Friend

:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do believe that Toby has really enjoyed the past week (I know Tiny and Tito have!). My son and his girlfriend were here until Saturday morning, then I had my family over for Christmas dinner last night, and my husband's family today. Everyone fussed over the dogs, and gave HRH his royal homage that is his due.
It was very bittersweet for me, though, as everyone said their final goodbyes to Toby. There were a lot of tears shed. 
It's a matter of just a few days now.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I do believe that Toby has really enjoyed the past week (I know Tiny and Tito have!). My son and his girlfriend were here until Saturday morning, then I had my family over for Christmas dinner last night, and my husband's family today. Everyone fussed over the dogs, and gave HRH his royal homage that is his due.
> It was very bittersweet for me, though, as everyone said their final goodbyes to Toby. There were a lot of tears shed.
> It's a matter of just a few days now.


I'm happy Toby has enjoyed the past week, with family; however, it grieves me that it's just a matter of days now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's wonderful that everyone had a good time and paid homage, as they should!



hotel4dogs said:


> ...It was very bittersweet for me, though, as everyone said their final goodbyes to Toby. There were a lot of tears shed.
> It's a matter of just a few days now.


My heart aches for you as you go through these days. It takes courage to stand by a beloved animal to the end of a long life and to make the last days as happy and comfortable as you are doing for Toby. Love will give you strength to do what is best for Toby, as you have always done. Saying goodbye is bitterly hard... exquisitely painful ... but not so hard or painful as waiting too long and letting a best friend suffer. None of this is news to you, of course.

Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I do believe that Toby has really enjoyed the past week (I know Tiny and Tito have!). My son and his girlfriend were here until Saturday morning, then I had my family over for Christmas dinner last night, and my husband's family today. Everyone fussed over the dogs, and gave HRH his royal homage that is his due.
> It was very bittersweet for me, though, as everyone said their final goodbyes to Toby. There were a lot of tears shed.
> It's a matter of just a few days now.


Sorry you have to face whats ahead. Yes, very bittersweet. He knows how well loved he is, and he knows how much you will miss him. So very hard to let them go. If you need anything, please let me know. You were such a strength to me this year, my heart is breaking for you and your family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry it was such a bittersweet day for all saying their good bye to Toby. I'm so glad he got to spend time with your son. Hugs to all.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just reading this and am so sorry. You have given Toby such a wonderful home full of love and have been a rock though such difficult times. I'm so glad that you and your family got to spend the holidays with Toby. Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see you have all enjoyed the week. Very hard knowing it is almost time to say good-bye. I do think it is a little easier knowing than for it to be sudden and unexpected. None the less, our time is never quite long enough. My thoughts and prayers are still with HRH and all of his servants!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so happy that Toby had a wonderful Christmas filled with love. It breaks my heart that you will have to say goodbye to him soon, but I don't think there is another dog on this earth that has been more loved than him. You have been so amazing taking care of him through all his hard times and he is very lucky to have you as his mom. Lots of prayers coming your way and hugs to both of you.


----------



## Deber

Glad that Toby has a bit of the Christmas Magic and holding through the Holiday. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. I know he loves these days as much as you do and wants every moment. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thinking of you, Barb, and HRH.


----------



## caseypooh

I'm thinking about you and Toby, Toby is so very lucky to have you for his mom. We are here for you to help give you strength and love.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Holding all of you in my thoughts & prayers. You have given Toby a wonderful gift, and all the people he holds dear as well. They were able to say good bye, he was able to say good bye and you will take comfort in this. 

I know this, since I was able to give my Stasha this gift and although she could not eat in her final weeks, she loved her yogurt and ice cream, and got to see every person she cared about in her final week - as hard as it is, it is these final dignities and touches of love that help when there is an emptiness their warmth once filled.

I am sorry it is a matter of days at this point, but you have truly done an awesome job providing him comfort and dignity.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Barb, many prayers and much love coming your way. This love story will never end.... just take new form. Ear rubs for sweet Toby and hugs for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

I am so sorry that Toby's time is drawing near-I know how you feel.
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear will be greeting and playing with Toby!!


----------



## inge

Thinking of you...


----------



## DNL2448

Praying for strength and peace in the days ahead.


----------



## hubbub

You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I didn't want to say anything before Christmas, but I made the arrangements on December 22nd for my vet to come out January 2nd (a week from today) and help me send Toby across the Rainbow Bridge. 
My heart is breaking. It's so hard to make the arrangements that far in advance and count down the days of life that he has left. But it was the only way I could get my vet out here rather than having to take Toby to the clinic. (The clinic is closed that day so he will be able to come here). 
Meanwhile, Toby is comfortable. He's eating well, sleeping peacefully, and still not in any apparent pain. But he has to be more or less carried everywhere now, whatever is wrong in his brain has gotten worse and he has no sense of balance at all. He doesn't want to get up and walk at all any more. 
But he still wants to be petted and loved. I'm spending as much time with him as I can and giving him endless love.
One more week left with HRH. So sad. He will be less than 4 weeks short of 14 years old when he goes.
This morning when I didn't have to refill his Monday pills in his pill container it about broke my heart.


----------



## coppers-mom

I have been so honored to "know" and cherish Toby for almost three years.
He gave me hope and inspiration when I joined the forum in a panic about Copper's splenectomy. I love him and my heart breaks for you. I will so miss Copper's cosmic twin. He has brought me hope, strength and laughter.

I know this week will be hard for you my human friend. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ljilly28

> This morning when I didn't have to refill his Monday pills in his pill container it about broke my heart.


These small details make it too real. I am so sorry.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for sharing this and for welcoming us into HRH's adventurous life since my joining GRF a few months ago. You all are a source of comfort, inspiration, and a beautiful example of love. 

Having just refilled Hannah's pill case for the week, that comment brought even more tears to my eyes. Then, I noticed you've already updated your sig - you will be in the forefront of our thoughts in the days to come


----------



## Dallas Gold

My heart is breaking for you Barb. Like Copper's Mom, I got to know Toby and you when Barkley collapsed and we faced his splenectomy and then his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. You helped me face the long goodbye to my boy those 107 days we had with him after his collapse, and you helped me grieve our loss afterwards. I'm sending you lots of prayers for strength and courage in the coming days and then again after you send him to the Bridge. It's not an easy road to travel, but there are many of us here on the forum ready to listen, cry with you and be with you as you grieve and heal from the emotional loss. HUGS dear friend.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I went through the same kind of thing three years ago when my rotty mix Bella had cancer. We had to set up her appointment in advance and she spent one last Christmas with us. She also couldn't walk since the cancer was in her back legs. It's so hard counting down the days when you know the day they will no longer be with you. I know how heavy your heart is having to go through this and all I can say is how very sorry I am for both of you. Give Toby a hug from me.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Our thoughts are with you. Enjoy your time together. Whisper a quiet thank you in his ear.


----------



## my4goldens

My heart is breaking for you. I know how hard it is. Hugs to you. If you need anything, you know where I am.


----------



## Laurie

My heart is breaking for you!! I am so glad Toby had the opportunity to spend Christmas surrounded by his family.

My thoughts and prayers will be with you in the coming days leading to Toby's journey to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

My heart is breaking for you and Toby. I think it is so hard on you knowing beforehand. You and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers.
I never thought of asking if the vet could come to our house with Smooch and Snobear. It probably would have been the same, we would have to wait until they were closed or free and since they are an emergency hospital, not sure when that would have been.


----------



## Debles

Barb: sending strength and love to you and Toby. He has had such an amazing well loved life!! You will grow to cherish that . God bless you. Live in the moment all week!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Of course, he is having one of his better days today. He's very alert, wants a lot of attention. It makes me question my decision. Until I get him up to go outside, then I know it is the only choice now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Your stories about Toby have made him a part of my days for months now and I know this week has to be hard beyond words. Toby has fought so hard for so long that he must be exhausted, as you surely are. It takes courage to get through this, especially having to schedule so far in advance. Courage, strength, and incredible love for Toby, who is so lucky to have you watching over him.

Last summer, as we sat waiting with Charlie for our beloved family vet to get to the house, I remember thinking to myself that I had to give Charlie permission to let go... to reassure him that we would go on and happy times would come again for us and certainly for him. Toby's biggest worry now is probably that you cannot go on without him.

I share with you a piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill that I have found comfort in more than once over the years. It was written for his wife on the death of their furry companion, Blemmie: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. Here are a few passages that may ring true for you now: "I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know, my pride has sunk to a sick, bewildered humiliation. I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me. It will be sorrow to leave them, but not a sorrow to die. Dogs do not fear death as men do. We accept it as part of life, not as something alien and terrible which destroys life. … But peace, at least, is certain. Peace and long rest for weary old heart and head and limbs, and eternal sleep in the earth I have loved so well. Perhaps, after all, this is best… "

You have helped so many of us through the last days with our fur-people. I hope you will continue to let us share your burden this week. Maybe remembering that Toby will be mourned by so many will help somehow to lighten the load.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Neeko13

Thinking of you and Toby at this time.....Hoping the rest of this week is spent, loving, spoiling, and just being there for each other......May he be pain free til the time comes, and may you both be at peace with losing each other...I will pray for strength for you both......(((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## ggdenny

Toby has such a wonderful, loving, caring mom. I'm so sorry that the time has come to cross the Bridge, but I know it's time to let him. My heart is breaking for you. Please know that you and Toby are in my thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom

I know you needed to update your sig to try to make this more real, but . I've had to do similar things at such times. It is just so hard and I have never had to know for sure so far in advance.

I am glad toby is having a good day. Give him a hug and kiss for me and I sure wish I could give you a hug in person and hold your hand through this, but I also know it is a trip you need to share with your best friend.:smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Oh no. I'm so sorry. It's been such a long struggle, you and Toby have tried so hard.

I did it this way with Rocket the Wonder Horse. Somehow, knowing the date made it less of a shock. It seemed to help, that I knew when the end would come. Still, it was 10 years before I could speak of him without crying.

My heart is bleeding for you; I know how hard these days are. :smooch:


----------



## goldensmum

Am so very sorry that Toby's last battle will soon be at an end, but also glad that you have all had the chance to make your memories and to say goodbye.

Will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers and sending hugs for Toby


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tears sprang into my eyes and I got a big lump in my throat when I read about Toby's final week. I'm so sorry you've had to make the decision, but everyone here knows you love him more than possible, and will only make the right decision for his sweet heart, mind, and body.

Bless your heart. Enjoy every minute of this week with him. If you can fit on an extra kiss in the midst of all yours... plant one on his nose for me. 

My heart is with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

It seems they always rally a little once we make the decision, but we know what is best for them.

Please KISS TOBY for me.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, in case you missed this thread, it has several pieces that speak directly to what you're going through this week: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/94070-poems-hurting-heart.html. Have some tissues in hand before you go there, though I suspect you always have them at hand these days.

Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## TucAl

My heart is breaking reading this is Toby's last week - I know it's heart wrenching for you - remember he knows how much you love him and he knows he'll be in your heart forever.....


----------



## sammydog

I just wanted to say I am thinking about you...


----------



## amy22

Im so sorry that the time has come....praying for you all. xxoo


----------



## goldencontriever3

My heart breaks for you....I am so sorry. Keeping you and Toby in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you and Toby at this very difficult time. On my way to light another candle.


----------



## caseypooh

I wish I could take away your sorrow, I'm sending you prayers and strength to try and help you get through. You have taken such great care of Toby, your love for him is the reason he is still here. Your love for him will help you do what is best for him.

Please give his paws a kiss from me,
Cindy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of Toby this a.m. and sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your family as you go through his final days.


----------



## inge

Thinking of you, Toby and your family...


----------



## paula bedard

Tender hugs for you and for Toby. 
I hope these days go by peacefully and slowly for you, so that you can take it all in and cherish every moment. Nothing but happy thoughts and wonderful memories of a life well lived and much loved.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Toby is alert today. My heart goes out to you as you prepare to go down this difficult road.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Holding you all close to my heart the next few days. As someone else said, whisper Thank You in HRH's ear for me. Your love and care for him, Barb, has just been incredible.

And of course HRH will have a great week now, because you have made his special crossing appointment. I'm convinced that is his way of saying Thank You back, for setting him free. 

Hugs to you, Barb.


----------



## Deber

I think of you and Toby each day. This is the first thread I look for each morning and the last I read each night. I wish I could say beautiful words to help you along, to let you know you are not alone. They are in my heart and I pass them to you.

Glad Toby is having a better day and may God Bless you and your little boy in his final days.


----------



## k9mom

I'm very sorry. Keeping you and Toby in my prayers.


----------



## magiclover

You and Toby are always in my thoughts. I am sending prayers and support to you, knowing how bittersweet these last days are. Toby has been a champion and you have been his biggest cheerleader. We are all blessed to have been part of his journey.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

You and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers everyday!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you both today, sending you prayers and good thoughts for a beautiful day together.


----------



## Deber

I second this! Hope the day dawns with a wonderful day for you both. Prayers are still coming.


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, I hope today is a great day. Your in my thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thinking of you and Toby this morning. I hope it is a good day for you both.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

(((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

If you can possible prevent it (I couldn't), do NOT make arrangement in advance to send your dog across the bridge. This counting down the days is just horrible. I look at him and cry. I wonder if I'm making the right decision when he's having a good hour. I wonder if I should have done it sooner when he's having a bad hour. 
The best way would be to make the decision the day it is to happen.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm sorry; it's so incredibly painful. I wish there was some way to comfort you. 

I went thru the same thing with Rocket...I had ten days of knowing 'when'. Everytime he looked a little better, I kept coming back to the fact that everything I had done just didn't work. There would be no getting better. I had to let him go. I was devastated. And pushing and prodding him to get in the trailer for that last ride was nearly impossible. I was hysterical. I feel your pain as if it were mine again. I'm so sorry.



hotel4dogs said:


> If you can possible prevent it (I couldn't), do NOT make arrangement in advance to send your dog across the bridge. This counting down the days is just horrible. I look at him and cry. I wonder if I'm making the right decision when he's having a good hour. I wonder if I should have done it sooner when he's having a bad hour.
> The best way would be to make the decision the day it is to happen.


----------



## hubbub

I go back and forth over which is "better" and whether I will take a "smile" before as reason to halt. I can only send thoughts of strength and peace. If our cancer diagnosis earlier this year it any preview, I know that when our time comes I will be inconsolable, no matter what the situation. 

<<<<Big Hugs>>>


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> If you can possible prevent it (I couldn't), do NOT make arrangement in advance to send your dog across the bridge. This counting down the days is just horrible. I look at him and cry. I wonder if I'm making the right decision when he's having a good hour. I wonder if I should have done it sooner when he's having a bad hour.
> The best way would be to make the decision the day it is to happen.


It's hard no matter how you come to the decision, and I don't know how you can manage this so far in advance. Just know you can always change your mind--one way or the other, because nothing is set in stone. If the day comes and you don't feel it's right, cancel. My prayers continue for your strength during this time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

THIS! Definitely! One day at a time. :smooch:



Dallas Gold said:


> It's hard no matter how you come to the decision, and I don't know how you can manage this so far in advance. Just know you can always change your mind--one way or the other, because nothing is set in stone. If the day comes and you don't feel it's right, cancel. My prayers continue for your strength during this time.


----------



## sammydog

hotel4dogs said:


> If you can possible prevent it (I couldn't), do NOT make arrangement in advance to send your dog across the bridge. This counting down the days is just horrible. I look at him and cry. I wonder if I'm making the right decision when he's having a good hour. I wonder if I should have done it sooner when he's having a bad hour.
> The best way would be to make the decision the day it is to happen.


I know, I did this too... For me though each day was worse... probably should have been sooner, but I wanted to take time off work.

Thinking about you :heartbeat


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*



hotel4dogs said:


> If you can possible prevent it (I couldn't), do NOT make arrangement in advance to send your dog across the bridge. This counting down the days is just horrible. I look at him and cry. I wonder if I'm making the right decision when he's having a good hour. I wonder if I should have done it sooner when he's having a bad hour.
> The best way would be to make the decision the day it is to happen.


Barbara: Don't know if this will be any consolation but it is horrible whenever you make the decision and you still have the SAME DOUBTS if they have a good moment or a bad moment.


----------



## my4goldens

Barb,

There really isn't any better way for letting your beloved companion go. Just take one day at a time, don't look at tomorrow until it gets here. The other way, the unplanned way is just as hard, because then once you have helped them cross the bridge, you second guess your decision, wonder if you could have kept them with you if you had only done one thing or another, that procedure, that medicine. When you are questioning your decision, step back from Toby for a moment, look at him honestly, see him if you can thru clear eyes, and you will realize you are making the most unselfish, most loving but hardest choice for him you will ever have had to make. And if you change your mind, that this isn't the right time for Toby, cancel your vet coming out. It isn't set in stone, just because your made the appointment doesn't mean you have to go thru with it. Prayers and hugs to you and your beloved Toby.

Donna


----------



## AmberSunrise

My heart is breaking for you. I have known ahead of time, I have not known but I had to make a decision not to allow my dog to wake from surgery, and I have rushed repeatedly to the eVet with another when they called to say they doubt he would make another hour. Rowdy I got to hold as he took his final breath which helped us both I think. He went naturally although hooked up to all kinds of monitors and tubes - I will never forget waving the techs away so my Rowdy could give up his fight.

There is no way that is without regrets, you just need to do your very best for both yourself and Toby - take pictures of your Toby and concentrate on his eyes. Take pictures that show his current physical state and know making him whole and powerful again is beyond what you can do. 

Love him but as others have said, you can change your mind either way; assisting him earlier or waiting if it is not time.

Cyber hugs streaming your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> If you can possible prevent it (I couldn't), do NOT make arrangement in advance to send your dog across the bridge. This counting down the days is just horrible. I look at him and cry. I wonder if I'm making the right decision when he's having a good hour. I wonder if I should have done it sooner when he's having a bad hour.
> The best way would be to make the decision the day it is to happen.


I was thinking about exactly this (and you) last night, after I had logged off. It must be such a tough decision, and you must doubt yourself everytime you look at him. But you know him best - and he's been telling you how life has been the past few months. You've known when it wasn't time. Now, something made you realize it was. 

In making the appointment in advance, you are allowing him to go in peace and comfort and security in his own home. And as was already mentioned, you _can _cancel this if your heart tells you it's not time. Toby will help with that decision.

Whatever you decide, you know you have an infinite supply of support, comfort and understanding here.


----------



## magiclover

Such difficult decisions and emotions. It is not easy no matter which way it happens. I know it was important to you to have the vet come to the house so that Toby did not have to make the trip in. Many people here have said "better a day early than a day too late". Although your heart is breaking, you will give him that one final gift which demonstrates how much you love him. Hugs to you and Toby.


----------



## Laurie

I can't imagine what you are going through.....thinking of it brings me to tears.

Sending you and Toby hugs....


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> If you can possible prevent it (I couldn't), do NOT make arrangement in advance to send your dog across the bridge. This counting down the days is just horrible. I look at him and cry. I wonder if I'm making the right decision when he's having a good hour. I wonder if I should have done it sooner when he's having a bad hour.
> The best way would be to make the decision the day it is to happen.


I'm so sorry this agonizing journey drags on the way it does. You have given Toby every moment of joy and every second of loving care that you could give him. You would wonder about the decision no matter how short the time. This takes strength and courage, which you draw from your love for Toby. Tears are a natural part of the mix.

Big hugs and lots of prayers for HRH and for you,
Lucy


----------



## mylissyk

I have followed HRH's thread all along, celebrating his good days and wishing you strength on his bad. Somehow going along I just kept on blinders that he would continue to grace you with his presence indefinitely.

Bigs hugs to you and Toby, my prayers for peace for you in the next few days. I know his presence will still be with you always.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Stock market tip of the day....buy stock in Procter and Gamble, because they make Puffs (kleenex) and I am using a LOT of it. No doubt enough to cause the stock prices to rise significantly.
Thanks for the support, encouragement, and love. It means so very much to me to know I'm not alone in this. 
I do know it's time. There's really no doubt. He is declining slowly, and while I am confident that he's still comfortable that's all he is is comfortable. He's not happy any more. He's tired. The mange is bad. The tumor on his front leg is nasty looking, and I have to keep it wrapped all the time. His ears have some yeast, which I'm treating just to keep him comfy. He has to wear his diaper most of the time now as he's leaking urine. The steroids are having side effects. 
I just keep holding on to that (denial!) thought that maybe, just maybe, for some reason some miracle will happen and he will start to get better, even though I know if my heart he won't. I guess that's the problem not having a firm diagnosis. If I knew for sure he had a brain tumor, for example, I'd let go of that little tiny bit of hope that he'll improve. Or would I? 
I just got back from the store, I went to buy him his favorite chicken jerky treats. He almost chomped my hand when I offered him one! 
And now he's awake and I'm going to sit with him for a while. Maybe take the laptop over there.


----------



## DNL2448

Oh Barb, my heart is breaking for you. I will hold you and Toby up in my prayers for strength and clear thoughts.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Hugs to you both at this difficult time. I am sure you have lots of fond memories from over the years, and I hope you have many pictures too. As I glance over at my senior dog Hank, I think to myself that we must all go through this at some point, and learning from you and everything you have done for him lately should be taken as advice for how we should treat this situation when it comes our way in the future. You have been amazing to him, and I am sure he has been enjoying every bit of it!


P.S. I got a little chuckle out of you saying he almost bit your hand off, since I could just picture it. The boy knows what he likes!


----------



## my4goldens

Don't get hung up on having a diagnosis. That isn't important. The most important thing I think you just posted is he is tired and he isn't happy anymore. Aside from his medical issues, those are the hallmarks of whether it is time or not, and quite clearly, he is telling you it is time. Bless your sweet Toby.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ...Thanks for the support, encouragement, and love. It means so very much to me to know I'm not alone in this.


You get back from us a little of the support you have given to others so generously for so long. You have taught us a lot about unconditional love and providing hospice care for a beloved dog.



hotel4dogs said:


> I do know it's time. There's really no doubt. He is declining slowly, and while I am confident that he's still comfortable that's all he is is comfortable. He's not happy any more. He's tired. The mange is bad. The tumor on his front leg is nasty looking, and I have to keep it wrapped all the time. His ears have some yeast, which I'm treating just to keep him comfy. He has to wear his diaper most of the time now as he's leaking urine. The steroids are having side effects.
> I just keep holding on to that (denial!) thought that maybe, just maybe, for some reason some miracle will happen and he will start to get better, even though I know if my heart he won't. I guess that's the problem not having a firm diagnosis. If I knew for sure he had a brain tumor, for example, I'd let go of that little tiny bit of hope that he'll improve. Or would I?
> ...


Barb, the diagnosis is cancer on his leg and undoubtedly elsewhere in his body. It is mange. And blindness. And incontinence. It isn't going to get better, not for more than an hour or two, because Toby will never be young again in this life. I say this with much love for you and for him.

I know where you are because I was there with Charlie in June. The hardest words I ever heard came from the emergency clinic vet who told me, "I hope you don't ever bring this dog back to us." He knew that Charlie had been through enough and that it was time for us to let go...that the disease in Charlie's brain was progressing and my boy's good days were over. It hurts like hellfire. Still. What really hurts is that we can't make them whole again and that their lives are not as long as ours. 

Toby needs your strength now. He needs you to set him free. He needs you to love him enough to let him go. And I know that you will hesitate as the last injection is prepared, just as I did. Just as everyone who loves this much must. And love will win because it must.

Wish I could be there to hold you and cry with you,
Lucy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Toby today and hoping for a good day. Even though you have it scheduled for Jan. 2, Toby will let you know if it needs to be sooner. You will also feel it. We are all here for you as you have been for so many others. Hugs....


----------



## caseypooh

I wish all of us could be there with you, this is the hardest part of loving our golden the way we all do. Casey's passing was unexpected in a way and I second guessed myself for almost a year. Now, when I look back at pictures of her a few months before, I can see it in her eyes. I just didn't see it before, I was holding on thinking she can make it to "17" and then I"m sure when "17" came, I would think she could make it "20". You will do the right thing when it's the right time because you love Toby so, so much. 

You will make it through this and you are not alone.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I hope you stay positive for Toby. You know he can sense what you feel.

You have done well by him. He appreciates it. When the day comes and it is a good day for him, still, let him go.

You've said it yourself there is no fixing this. I knew the same with my bridge kids. The no hopeful prognosis thing sucks.

Wish I could have given your boy a wagon ride.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, wishing you strength to hide your tears from HRH, as you don't want him to be sad. He's not anticipating the same event or emotions that you are, so try to take his lead and just hang with him. Sing to him. It's hard to cry when you're singing. I so wish that you and everyone else who loves a dog didn't have to endure the heartbreak and the anticipation of that heartbreak. Here's hoping that you and Toby are having a snuggly day, making new memories and reviewing a beautiful life.


----------



## hollyk

Barb, My heart aches for you. Sending you and HRH a ((((Hug)))).
Holly


----------



## coppers-mom

The closest I've come to this is knowing my golden Chance was terminal. It was 6 days of knowing he was leaving, but not actually knowing when. Knowing makes every day/every second a good-bye and I am so sorry.

Before I knew it was/is Toby's time I dreamed of him. It was the Monday night before I mailed his package. He told me in the dream that his time was short and _I should get his present to him_. He just looked like his usual happy self when he said that. I figure it was all the meds I'm taking for a bad back, but it sure felt like Toby in my dream and I think he is ready to go. We of course, never are.


----------



## my4goldens

Yes, try to stay as positive as you can with Toby. I know, easy for me to say. I tried with Tess and Rusty, but I failed, miserably. It hurts me to think the last they saw of me was me weeping. I should have done better. Hugs. Thinking of you all the time as you play this waiting game.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Barb

I am praying for peace for Toby and you.


----------



## mylissyk

I hope I'm saying this in the right way, because I sure don't want to cause you any upset...but you will give him his miracle, he will be healthy, happy and whole, released from a tired and worn body that is failing him, and you will give him that gift...because you love him that much...


----------



## GoldensGirl

mylissyk said:


> I hope I'm saying this in the right way, because I sure don't want to cause you any upset...but you will give him his miracle, he will be healthy, happy and whole, released from a tired and worn body that is failing him, and you will give him that gift...because you love him that much...


Brilliantly said.


----------



## Sweet Girl

mylissyk said:


> I hope I'm saying this in the right way, because I sure don't want to cause you any upset...but you will give him his miracle, he will be healthy, happy and whole, released from a tired and worn body that is failing him, and you will give him that gift...because you love him that much...


I think you said that in an absolutely perfect way.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Barb, 

I hope this was a good day with your dear old guy. A lot of love, a lot of happiness at beef jerky, a few more good memories to add to your lifetime of them with Toby. 

Thinking of you both. Sending you strength and courage.


----------



## hubbub

This may seem strange, but I read to Hannah a lot. 

With a calm tone and a bit volume a bit lower than normal conversation, I'll read portions of a book, forum posts, emails, etc. It really relaxes her and I'm very conscious of the passages I read - careful not to say "doc" or "doctor" and especially not to say "Would you like _____ ?" 

In some ways I think I'm more "in the moment" than mindlessly petting her while my mind is drifting to the grocery list, work stuff, etc. 

Someone, many pages back said this was the first thread they checked in the morning and the last they checked at night - - I think it's the same for many of us. I know you can feel it, but the swell of support rising from this thread whether posters or readers is palpable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of both of you this morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you for all the support. It really does make a world of difference; more than I ever thought it would.
Yesterday was a good day for Toby. I was around almost all day, and I sat on the floor with him listening to oldies radio, reading my book, just being there. He was calm and alert, head butting me to keep petting him any time I stopped. 
He slept peacefully last night (10 hours so far). Ate all his meals happily.
I talked to my vet yesterday, and he said he could come out tomorrow morning if I needed him to. But based on what a good day Toby had yesterday, I said no, I want to have the weekend with him. I'm going to be gone most of today, and I don't want him leaving me tomorrow. For some reason now that I've mentally prepared myself for Monday, I don't feel able to change it to tomorrow.
Don't get me wrong, Monday still stands. But since Toby is comfortable and not in pain, and I'm able to attend to his needs, I wanted just those couple more days with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So glad that Toby had a good day yesterday.
Who is home with Toby when you are out?
Praying for you and Toby.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm glad that you and Toby had a good day yesterday. Sitting together, petting him while you read...what a nice way to spend the day. I hope these moments are bringing you comfort. I spent Sam's last weekend by his side also. Though I knew my boy was leaving me shortly, it is those last few days and moments that I cherish to this day. As much as I loved my boy, those last days brought us even closer...our lasting gift to each other. Hugs to you both.


----------



## sammydog

Enjoy your weekend with him, thinking about you every day


----------



## GoldensGirl

This is a good time to take your time. To make your time with Toby something you can cherish for the rest of your life, creating memories that are jewels.

I hope you and Toby have another good day.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

So glad to hear that Toby and you had a good day yesterday. Sending good thoughts your way for a few more good days with your boy......hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is having another really good day, he's been awake and interacting with me since about 6:00. I finally walked away from him so he might sleep for a while. He even walked to the door to go outside with minimal help (after I helped him up, but at least he didn't need to be carried today!). I think cutting the steroid dose is making him feel better. 
Karen, with the pet hotel there is someone on our premises 24/7. My husband is here, my 26 year old daughter works at the pet hotel so she is around most of the time, too, even though she's married and lives elsewhere. They don't cater to HRH the way I do, but there's always someone around. 
We are very fortunate to be in the situation that there's always someone here to take care of him, or we would have had to put him down a long time ago.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Holding you and Toby close in thought and prayers. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is having another really good day, he's been awake and interacting with me since about 6:00. I finally walked away from him so he might sleep for a while. He even walked to the door to go outside with minimal help (after I helped him up, but at least he didn't need to be carried today!). I think cutting the steroid dose is making him feel better.
> Karen, with the pet hotel there is someone on our premises 24/7. My husband is here, my 26 year old daughter works at the pet hotel so she is around most of the time, too, even though she's married and lives elsewhere. They don't cater to HRH the way I do, but there's always someone around.
> We are very fortunate to be in the situation that there's always someone here to take care of him, or we would have had to put him down a long time ago.


I hope every day brings you a good and happy Toby with lots of interaction, so you can be together. HUGS...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, your day just sitting and being with Toby sounds perfect. Nice just to be in each other's presence. I often observe that Tesia just likes to be near me - I think they are comforted by our scent. 

Your want and need of the weekend make complete sense, and I hope the next few days are good ones with much happiness and peace. I think you'll be giving each other comfort and love.


----------



## Laurie

My heart just hurts thinking of what you are going through.......tears here every morning when I read this thread.

Sending Toby hugs!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> _They don't cater to HRH the way I do, but there's always someone around._


 I know you cater to HRH, but I also know you do it all with love and he does too.:smooch:


----------



## Caecey

I have been following Toby's progress since there were only 30 pages to this thread. I've been reading with tears in my eyes these last few days. My beautiful boy Murphy died in June from hemangiosarcoma. I hand fed him for the last week or so and loved on him constantly; we slept downstairs with him so he wouldn't be alone at night. We are fortunate to have a vet in our area who will do house calls when it's time. When we knew it was time to make that phone call, it's the hardest decision ever, as you know. I can tell you, though, you will always be comforted in the knowledge that your sweet boy doesn't have to make that last trip to the vet's office. For me, knowing that my Murphy was comfortable in his own house right until the end will always soften the loss a tiny bit.
I am keeping you and Toby in my prayers; I completely understand your feelings and your love for your boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise

A selfish request if you wouldn't mind. Sometime in the next few days, could you take a pic or two of Toby's sweet face and post it?

If it would hurt too much, please disregard.


----------



## coppers-mom

Look what I found.:smooch::smooch::smooch::heartbeat


----------



## DaisyGolden

Just wanted to say I love you to Toby today. It's strange how you can love a dog you haven't even met before. Lots of hugs to both of you.


----------



## paula bedard

Copper's Mom, thanks for posting the pic of Toby and Tito...So sweet.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't bear to take a picture of him the way he is now. Because of the prednisone, the mange is really bad on his face and he has bald and/or discolored patches. I don't want him remembered this way.
Toby in happier times. The last one was taken in Feb or March of this year.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thank you!! Happier times are good


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so glad he's feeling more himself. Don't think of your quiet day reading and petting him as a day with a sick dog. Think of it as many of us would: a quiet day reading and petting our dog.

And if he's still 'himself' on Monday, keep him for one more day. You'll know when.

((((((many hugs and prayers)))))))


----------



## coppers-mom

Look what else I found.:heartbeat:smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Beautiful sugar faces, Theresa. So sweet.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awww, true love and compassion. 



coppers-mom said:


> Look what I found.:smooch::smooch::smooch::heartbeat


----------



## AmberSunrise

coppers-mom said:


> Look what else I found.:heartbeat:smooch:


 Wow - Tiny is tiny  This is a stunning picture.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I like his tabby friend laying next to him on the couch!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Caecey said:


> I have been following Toby's progress since there were only 30 pages to this thread. I've been reading with tears in my eyes these last few days. My beautiful boy Murphy died in June from hemangiosarcoma. I hand fed him for the last week or so and loved on him constantly; we slept downstairs with him so he wouldn't be alone at night. We are fortunate to have a vet in our area who will do house calls when it's time. When we knew it was time to make that phone call, it's the hardest decision ever, as you know. I can tell you, though, you will always be comforted in the knowledge that your sweet boy doesn't have to make that last trip to the vet's office. For me, knowing that my Murphy was comfortable in his own house right until the end will always soften the loss a tiny bit.
> I am keeping you and Toby in my prayers; I completely understand your feelings and your love for your boy.


Welcome to the Forum! 

I'm so sorry that you lost your Murphy. Perhaps you could start a thread and share memories with us. Here's a good place for such a thread: Rainbow Bridge Grief Support Section - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums. This community is one place where your grief will be understood and respected.

Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

The photos of Toby are wonderful! Thanks so much for sharing them. I'm glad HRH is able to get about more on his own today and be present as himself. Meds are often a mixed blessing.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

DaisyGolden said:


> Just wanted to say I love you to Toby today. It's strange how you can love a dog you haven't even met before. Lots of hugs to both of you.


 
I have had the good fortune of meeting HRH Toby just once, and fell instantly in love with him. What a sweetheart.

Hugs to you, Barb.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Stretchdrive said:


> I like his tabby friend laying next to him on the couch!


That's Pawmer, who went to the Rainbow Bridge earlier this year.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

I know we would think Toby was beautiful in any picture. Treasure your time with him.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, I too was honored with meeting Toby; he is an absolute sweet heart. (So are Tiny & Tito and Pawmer was as well). 
These beautiful dogs and cat welcomed me into their home like I was a long lost relative and I swear I too fell in love with each.



MyMaggieGirl said:


> I have had the good fortune of meeting HRH Toby just once, and fell instantly in love with him. What a sweetheart.
> 
> Hugs to you, Barb.


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see you and Toby have had some good days and quality time together 

The pictures are a special treat too!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What beautiful pictures of a truly special dog. You can see his soul in every last one. What treasures.

Adding another cyber-hug to the multitudes - for you and Toby. You are both so front of mind for me these days. Thinking of you and wishing for nothing but good days through this weekend.


----------



## Deber

Pictures were wonderful to see. I am so glad Tob is feeling better and you are able to have a few more days with him. You are making memories. My thoughts are constantly with you. Toby, wish you could know the love being sent each day. Hope tomorrow is another good one for you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm up early too. Just wanted to pop in and wish you and Toby another peaceful day. My prayers are with you both, constantly.


----------



## Dallas Gold

First thread I checked this morning--I hope you have a good day to spend with your special Toby.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Wishing you a good day with Toby


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, please give Toby a hug and have a loving day today. Thank you all for his pictures, I've not met him but I love him too.


----------



## Lilliam

Sending some loving thoughts to Toby and his loved ones. Cyber hugs.


----------



## amy22

What a handsome guy. Thinking of you and Toby. xxoo


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Please give Toby a big kiss and hug for me. Praying.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in, hoping that you and the trio have another good day.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hugs to you and Toby today. Hoping it is another good day with your special boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for all the well wishes. They mean so much to me.
Tiny isn't really that tiny, that's the perpective of the photo. Really she's right smack in the middle of the standard at 22 inches tall and 60 pounds. She was just behind Toby, and Toby is big (out of standard!). 
I had the strangest thing happen to me yesterday. Tito had left a big stuffed toy on the floor, a black and tan one. I just saw it out of the corner of my eye and for a minute I swore it was the cat, Pawmer, who went to the bridge a couple of months ago. I had a fleeting thought that he had come back to get Toby. It was eerie.
Right now I am technically working, but I'm at the house sitting on the sofa with my laptop. HRH is on his bed, and he's lying on my feet. Tito is curled up next to him, head to head. It's very peaceful. (Tiny wants nothing to do with this domestic scene).
I've learned to cry silently.


----------



## hubbub

I worked so hard to keep my emotions in check when Hannah was first diagnosed with cancer. 

I spent a solid day breaking down in front of her repeatedly, but then finally managed to to limit it to time in the shower, driving to work, or out of her presence entirely. 

It sounds like you have the best possible foot warmer! I hope today is peaceful for you all.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Sending hugs, prayers and positive thought to all of you.


----------



## Rainheart

I will be thinking of you and your family as well as sweet Toby here during the next few days. Cherish every second.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Barb, I'm sure Pawmer was there, perhaps just checking in on HRH. Hugs to you and loving thoughts to all of you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

both of my feet are asleep!!


----------



## maggie1951

Barb glad HRH is still ok.

My Meg went to the bridge 5 years yesterday and i swear she has been here this Xmas i keep seeing something out the corner of my eye.
Big hugs from across the big pond to Toby and you xx


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> both of my feet are asleep!!


But they're _warm_ sleeping feet. Silent tears are still laden with emotion. I recall a study that said tears drain toxins from our brains, which can't be bad. 

Pawmer is watching over you and will doubtless show Toby the way when the time comes.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Hugs to you and the Royals ! XXOO


----------



## paula bedard

I'm smiling at the image of you sitting with your computer on your lap, typing away, while your Golden foot warmers are sound asleep...along with your feet.  You'll cherish this memory forever.

The love Tito has for Toby is so touching...


----------



## maple1144

I'm so saddened to know this is your last week together, I cannot even imagine how hard this must be for you and your family. So sweet you had christmas together and that Toby got to see all his favorite people, we are sending love and prayers to you and Sir Toby, a prince forever.


----------



## coppers-mom

Lots of hugs and love to you all, but most especially Copper's cosmic twin.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Would any of you like to join me in a virtual send-off for Toby? I thought if we knew the approximate time on Monday we could all join in a meditation or prayer (your choice) from our homes, offices, wherever we are, sending comforting and healing thoughts to Barb and good wishes for Toby as he starts his journey to the Bridge.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Lots of hugs and love to you all, but most especially Copper's cosmic twin.:smooch:


Just think Barkley, Toby, King, Charlie and Copper, the spleenless dudes, and Charlie and KayCee Ann, the spleenless dudettes, will be at the Bridge together, most certainly in the company of Tucker and all the other angel GRF dogs as well. I think we all better get ready for some "signs".


----------



## AmberSunrise

I would like to join the virtual send off 

plus

please add my King to the spleenless ones - his was removed when he was 7, and he lived without problems for another 7 1/2 years


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sunrise said:


> I would like to join the virtual send off
> 
> plus
> 
> please add my King to the spleenless ones - his was removed when he was 7, and he lived without problems for another 7 1/2 years


King is added to the spleenless "dudes".


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Just think Barkley, Toby, King and Copper, the spleenless dudes, will be at the Bridge together, most certainly in the company of Tucker as well. I think we five better get ready for some "signs".


My Charlie is part of the club, too, please. He lived more than 5 years without his spleen. And he will surely welcome Toby and introduce him to Sabrina, who will promptly start a romp!

What a Golden festival this will be! Don't we wish we could be watching?!


----------



## coppers-mom

I know the Dudes will be ready to welcome Toby and show him all the good _bad_ things to get into.

I'll be there for the virtual sendoff. I hope toby's crossing is as easy and peaceful as Copper's. My vet said he had never seen one so peaceful and that meant to me that he was truly ready to go.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Would any of you like to join me in a virtual send-off for Toby? I thought if we knew the approximate time on Monday we could all join in a meditation or prayer (your choice) from our homes, offices, wherever we are, sending comforting and healing thoughts to Barb and good wishes for Toby as he starts his journey to the Bridge.


This is a splendid idea! I favor a virtual candlelight vigil, too:

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I know the Dudes will be ready to welcome Toby and show him all the good _bad_ things to get into.
> 
> I'll be there for the virtual sendoff. I hope toby's crossing is as easy and peaceful as Copper's. My vet said he had never seen one so peaceful and that meant to me that he was truly ready to go.


Barkley's was so peaceful--and it was so fast too. He was ready to go. Afterwards the lighting in the room made it appear Barkley had a gold halo over his head--it was the lighting, but it meant so much to me--it was truly spiritual and I didn't expect that feeling at all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sign me up for the virtual sendoff Anne. Hugs and prayers for a most special weekend for Barb and HRH.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Include us in the send off. Toby and his family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is fabulous so many of us will participate in this way. Our collective presence, from around the world, will help Barb through this experience. Together our thoughts and prayers will wrap around her in an embrace of comfort and support. The fact so many of us want to do this is a testament to Barb's loving care of Toby as well.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'll join all of you in Toby's send off too. Praying for a couple more good feet warming days for you, Barb....


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Barb, I'm so sorry. I'm just catching up with this thread again.
I don't even know what to say. Just know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.




Dallas Gold said:


> Would any of you like to join me in a virtual send-off for Toby? I thought if we knew the approximate time on Monday we could all join in a meditation or prayer (your choice) from our homes, offices, wherever we are, sending comforting and healing thoughts to Barb and good wishes for Toby as he starts his journey to the Bridge.


Absolutely, count me in. I don't know if I'll be able to get online, but I can certainly stop whatever I'm doing and send some thoughts and prayers to Toby and Barb.


----------



## walexk

I will be there for the virtual send off!! My thoughts are with you at this very tough time!!


----------



## ggdenny

Please include me in the send off. Toby is so worthy of everyone's attention.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> Would any of you like to join me in a virtual send-off for Toby?


Count me in most definitely.



Dallas Gold said:


> Just think Barkley, Toby, King, Charlie and Copper, the spleenless dudes, will be at the Bridge together, most certainly in the company of Tucker as well. I think we all better get ready for some "signs".


Tucker may be off chasing foxes  but I will let him know. Prepare yourself for a big welcome sweet king.



coppers-mom said:


> I hope toby's crossing is as easy and peaceful as Copper's. My vet said he had never seen one so peaceful and that meant to me that he was truly ready to go.





Dallas Gold said:


> Barkley's was so peaceful--and it was so fast too. He was ready to go.


Ditto for Tucker, very peaceful, he was ready. Walked in the vet's office himself too. what a guy he was. 

Hugs to you Barb.


----------



## maggie1951

Dallas Gold said:


> Would any of you like to join me in a virtual send-off for Toby? I thought if we knew the approximate time on Monday we could all join in a meditation or prayer (your choice) from our homes, offices, wherever we are, sending comforting and healing thoughts to Barb and good wishes for Toby as he starts his journey to the Bridge.


 
Me to please


----------



## maggie1951

GoldensGirl said:


> My Charlie is part of the club, too, please. He lived more than 5 years without his spleen. And he will surely welcome Toby and introduce him to Sabrina, who will promptly start a romp!
> 
> What a Golden festival this will be! Don't we wish we could be watching?!


My Meg was part of this club as well out at 10 and nearly reached 13


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Count me in on Toby's send off-Smooch and Snobear will be greeting him and keeping him company along with all of the other pets from this forum, cats and horses, too!!

God Bless you and Toby.


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, I would very much like to be here as well for Toby and his mom. Casey will come as well, I know it.


----------



## GoldenCamper

OK Barb, stop crying at the outpouring of affection from us. Give your footwarmer a scritch from me.


----------



## Laurie

I would like to be included in the virtual send off as well. 

Phoenix...please do mommy a favor and welcome Toby upon his arrival at Rainbow Bridge!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

We'll be there for Toby's send-off, and my angel Cody will greet him with treats, as he is the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge. Barb, many arms will be wrapped around you as you give your boy this gift....


----------



## coppers-mom

I was thinking of HRH (yeah - big surprise) and remembered a funny story about Toby and the ground squirrels posted this summer.

hotel4dogs:
"_those little buggers are FAST!_
_When Toby was younger, it was his goal in life to catch one. We have a sunroom, and right outside the sunroom windows (it shows in the video) a few feet there's a ground squirrel hole. That's what he's sticking his nose down into._
_Anyway, I ordered a plush squirrel type toy online, and when he wasn't around I went and stuck it in the squirrel hole so that just about the top 2 inches was showing. _
_When we went to look out the window and saw the "squirrel", I let him out in the yard as I often would do, and he almost fell over his feet getting to the squirrel hole before the "squirrel" disappeared. _
_I thought for sure he'd be pleasantly shocked, and just plain tickled, to find the stuffy in the hole._
_Nope._
_He gave me a look of total disgust. What is this...this...this...THING doing in my squirrel hole???_
_I still have the stuffed squirrel, which he refuses to have anything to do with_!"

I can just picture his look of absolute _royal_ disdain.:smooch:


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> Would any of you like to join me in a virtual send-off for Toby? I thought if we knew the approximate time on Monday we could all join in a meditation or prayer (your choice) from our homes, offices, wherever we are, sending comforting and healing thoughts to Barb and good wishes for Toby as he starts his journey to the Bridge.


Please count us in.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Would any of you like to join me in a virtual send-off for Toby? I thought if we knew the approximate time on Monday we could all join in a meditation or prayer (your choice) from our homes, offices, wherever we are, sending comforting and healing thoughts to Barb and good wishes for Toby as he starts his journey to the Bridge.


I'm in too


----------



## Claire's Friend

Count us in too !! 
My first Golden Girl, RB KayCee Ann is a member of the "Spleenless Club" too. Out at 12 gave her back at 15.


----------



## paula bedard

Ike and I would like to wish Toby a Bon Voyage too! Love the squirrel story. I don't remember if I heard that one the first time around. So Totally HRH! 

Ok, who's sitting 'round their computers crying right now? Me too...
I know that all of our Bridge furkids are waiting with great anticipation the arrival of His Royal Highness.


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow, you must have a webcam, how did you know I cry every time I read this thread because of the overwhelming affection and love and support from each of you.



GoldenCamper said:


> OK Barb, stop crying at the outpouring of affection from us. Give your footwarmer a scritch from me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am certain that HRH feels it is his due that everyone be there to send him off across the bridge, and that all the other bridge kids be there to bow down to him in welcome when he arrives.
Teresa, I've spent the last week looking at Toby's puppy pictures, and reminiscing on his life. That's one of my favorite stories about him, the stuffed squirrel. So many wonderful memories, I want to hold on to each one of them.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Count me in, too. I will be there in strong cyber spirit.


----------



## Debles

Thinking of you and Toby . I know Selka will be there to meet him, smiling and tail wagging! Sending love and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> So many wonderful memories, I want to hold on to each one of them.


I'm sure you are already doing this - but if not - over the next 48 hours, stop and take special note of moments with Toby. What his fur feels like, how he smells, the smile in his eye, the cold of his nose, and a lick on your hand. Make sure each sensation is solidly in your memory. Don't be shy to overstuff it either - that way you'll have lots to draw on.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am wishing you and Toby all the best for what you are facing. Give him lots of hugs from me and my crew.


----------



## TucAl

Count me & Al in on the virtual send off - I know my Tucson will be waiting with all the others for Toby -


----------



## Lilliam

Here too, with you, Toby and your loved ones. I'm sure he won't miss the white border collie Cassie who will be there to greet him, huge smile. And Dru will also welcome him.
oh, how we cry for those who must leave us. hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, sending both of you prayers for a good day together.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

If it's any comfort to you, I cry everytime I come here too. Wishing you a peaceful day with Toby.



hotel4dogs said:


> wow, you must have a webcam, how did you know I cry every time I read this thread because of the overwhelming affection and love and support from each of you.


----------



## hubbub

Penny's Mom said:


> If it's any comfort to you, I cry everytime I come here too. Wishing you a peaceful day with Toby.


Same thing here.


----------



## AmberSunrise

What she said....



Penny's Mom said:


> If it's any comfort to you, I cry everytime I come here too. Wishing you a peaceful day with Toby.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Saying hello to Toby and you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Good morning to you and Toby, Barb...Hoping for another day of good memories with HRH.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Penny's Mom said:


> If it's any comfort to you, I cry everytime I come here too. Wishing you a peaceful day with Toby.


That makes at least 4 of us.


----------



## magiclover

Count me in for the virtual. Toby you are so precious and loved by many who have never even met you. May God bless you on your journey to meet our beloved Goldens at the Bridge. Magic will be there to greet you along with the others. Please give her a kiss from her Mommy. :smooch:


----------



## Packleader

Barb, we think about you and Toby each and everyday. Please give HRH a big kiss from us here in Colorado. This has been an incredible journey for you two, so many memories that you will cherish forever. God Bless.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Just wanted to say I'll be saying a prayer for Toby when he goes on his journey to the bridge. My Daisy will be there to meet him with a pile of stuffed animals to share. She always had stuffed animals with her. It makes me feel a little better to think about all of our goldens together at the bridge and I know that they will run up to meet Toby as soon as he arrives. Lots of hugs to both of you.


----------



## caseypooh

"It makes me feel a little better to think about all of our goldens together at the bridge and I know that they will run up to meet Toby as soon as he arrives. Lots of hugs to both of you."

Me too, Toby's not ever going to be alone, hugs to you today. Please give Toby a kiss on his sweet head from me.


----------



## k9mom

sending out a big hug and kiss to:--king:Toby. Little man, my Nugget will meet you at the bridge.


----------



## penparson

I know my three golden boys will be there to welcome him.


----------



## paula bedard

THinking of you and Toby on this New Year's Eve.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking and praying for both of you this morning.


----------



## hubbub

I woke up this morning thinking of you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Rather than thinking of this as Toby's last day with me I am trying really hard to concentrate on him having been with me throughout all of 2011. We never thought in a million years he would be here this long. We have been so blessed.


----------



## sameli102

Barb, I will be thinking about you and Toby, especially tomorrow and my heart will be with you. But for today, as you say, enjoy him every minute, feel his soft fur and listen to his gentle breath. Soak with him in the memories of the past 13 years remembering him as he was during better times. You are his rock and bring him such comfort and love. Tomorrow will come soon enough and then he can run free and romp again with all those waiting for him at the bridge.
What a celebration of life he deserves, 13 wonderful years! God bless you both.


----------



## PrincessDi

And sweet Toby has been blessed to have you as his Mommy! You both are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending prayers for strength at such an awful time. Golda and Di, please watch after Toby when he arrives.


----------



## SheetsSM

Welcoming Toby into 2012 and praying for the strength for you and your family to help him on his journey to the Bridge.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

My thoughts and prayers are with Toby and you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Toby this new years day. Hugs and wet sloppy kisses from me and Gunner...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Hugs and prayers for you today. :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Amazingly, Toby is 4 weeks short of 14 years old. I never thought he would make it to 11 or 12 with all of his health issues, let alone almost 14. He would have been 14 on January 31st.




sameli102 said:


> Barb, I will be thinking about you and Toby, especially tomorrow and my heart will be with you. But for today, as you say, enjoy him every minute, feel his soft fur and listen to his gentle breath. Soak with him in the memories of the past 13 years remembering him as he was during better times. You are his rock and bring him such comfort and love. Tomorrow will come soon enough and then he can run free and romp again with all those waiting for him at the bridge.
> What a celebration of life he deserves, 13 wonderful years! God bless you both.


----------



## goldensmum

Count me in too - I'm sure that my bridge gang will be waiting, Ginny will flirt shamelessly, Holly will try to act tough but come around for a snuggle, Ralph well Toby will have to look after Ralph because he is just such a goof, Kelly will want to play.

Sending you my love and hugs for the others, there will be another bright star shining


----------



## Sweet Girl

Celebrate his wonderful life today. How lucky you are to have had him almost 14 years! 

Thinking of you both today. Enjoy your day together.


----------



## GoldenCamper

We Love you Toby ! :heartbeat


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hoping and praying that today is a most special one for Toby and you. Like no other time, live in the moment with him as best you can with no forethought to anything but the here and now.... just as he does. Hugs and ear rubs for the royal one, and you too (well, minus the ear rub).


----------



## TucAl

You are blessed to have had him for 13++ wonderful years - so many wonderful memories - thinking of you both -


----------



## mylissyk

Cyber hugs to you both.


----------



## inge

Thinking of you...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hoping today is full of peace and joy for Toby. I know it is a very difficult one for you.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Lilliam

Prayers for Toby and his family. Wishes for peace and love.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Toby in our thoughts and prayers today. Hugs


----------



## KiwiD

Thinking of you and your sweet boy today. I hope you have a good day together.


----------



## caseypooh

Thinking about you and Toby today, words are just not coming.


----------



## magiclover

We send our love and thoughts to you today as you enjoy Toby.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My thoughts are with you and Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry but I have no idea what time my vet is coming. He did confirm that he would be here tomorrow, but he has out of town company and isn't sure what time he will be free to come out. I wish I knew.
The later in the day the better for me. I just want to be greedy and spend as many minutes with my sweet Toby as possible.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've asked Barb to email me tomorrow once she knows and I'll try to post it in advance.
Let's hope it's late in the day like Barb wants so she can spend more minutes with HRH.


----------



## mylissyk

You've got us all day and beyond Barb.


----------



## 2golddogs

Thinking of you and Toby and sending prayers and hugs. It is so hard for us to let go but Toby knows how much you love him.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Oh it is never easy... Give Toby lots of hugs as possible tomorrow!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry this time has come. You are giving your special boy the ultimate gift. Keeping you and Toby in our thoughts and prayers. Give Toby a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Toby on your last night together. I hope you both get some sleep tonight and that tomorrow will be a peaceful day. Hugs and good thoughts and prayers coming your way.....


----------



## Sweet Girl

Toby, it has been an honour getting to know you and follow your wonderful, spirited, pain-in-the-you-know-what life here.

We'll miss you - and we'll be here for your mom, til she can see you again. 

Wishing you a peaceful and comfortable journey... :smooch:


----------



## SandyK

I haven't been on in a few days and this was the first place I came to check in. I am so sorry that it is Toby's time to leave. He was the first "Royal" I have ever known. He has touched so many hearts and will be missed!! You have been the best "servant" he could ever have and are giving him the gift of health and youthfulness back. He always has and always will love his "Mommy" over anything else in the world!!!! I will be holding you in my thoughts and prayers!!! Toby...may you have a peaceful journey to the bridge...lots of love to you!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Holding you both close to my heart in prayer. Wishing you a peaceful transition to your new life Toby, and remember Barb, the reunion is guaranteed!


----------



## Megora

All my prayers and thoughts are with you, Barb... I've been reading along with everyone else... and somewhat sensed that this was coming. He will be at rest and you will have all of these threads to remember how much he was loved and pampered... and that's the part you will reflect on the most, and not about all of the difficult things he went through. 

Again... you said something in another thread that I thought was absolutely beautiful. And of course I can't find the exact quote... but it was that bit about spending more time with him on his slow walk to the bridge. I think it's been a very memorable walk...


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, my wish for you is that Toby has a gentle, peaceful passing to meet all of our angels who have preceded him in this next journey and that you have a peaceful heart as you send him on his last earthly journey. Your goodbyes are only temporary....


----------



## ggdenny

Thinking of Toby on this very sad day. Be well, Barb. Love you, Toby.


----------



## Deber

Barb, feel many will be with you today. I have thought about you all weekend and you have been in my prayers. This day you will release your boy to a much better place, but know you would give anything to keep him with you. I know, and my heart cries.

Giving you a big hug and wish I had more beautiful words for you. Toby was loved in life, and will be loved even more as you say your goodbyes. God's Speed little boy and Barb, sending you all I can to get you through this.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My heart is aching this morning for you Barb. Sending you lots of prayers today.


----------



## Lilliam

My Irish friend sent me a very gentle blessing when I lost Cassie....I think of it today as I think of Toby -

"Leaba i measc na n-aingeal di" -A bed amongst the angels to him.

Much, much love to Toby and his family.


----------



## inge

Thinking of you...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm not sure if Barb will get on her to post herself or not, but I got an email from her this morning saying her vet told her he'd be by after he got up and running this morning, so she is thinking mid-morning. We may not get an exact time frame to concentrate our prayers and thoughts to send Toby on his way. They will be on my mind all day today anyway. I know she will appreciate any prayers and comforting wishes and thoughts you can send her way.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Toby and Barb will be in our thoughts and prayers all day. (((hugs)))


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the update. They will be at the forefront of our thoughts all day today. 

I hope Toby's passage is peaceful. No doubt he has been wrapped in the love given to him by his mom for so long. I trust Toby's mom will feel our love and support envelop her as well.


----------



## Rainheart

Thinking of you and Toby today... Hoping that you are able to ease his passing... RIP sweet Toby. Your mom loves you very much.


----------



## paula bedard

Keeping Toby and Barb in my thoughts and prayers...

Sleep softly sweet boy. When you awake, you'll be strong and swift again...and ready to chase squirrels to your hearts content. Say hello to Sam for me.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Just stopping by to offer support and love and you help Toby to the Bridge. I hope it is peaceful for all of you and the memories of your Toby quickly bring warm thoughts and smiles to your face.


----------



## hotel4dogs

words aren't enough to thank everyone for the outpouring of love and support through this journey. It has meant so much to me I can't express it.
I will let Anne know what time my vet will be here after I hear from him. I am hoping he takes his time.
Toby is resting very peacefully. He had a whole can of canned food and a bowl full of his favorite treats for breakfast this morning, as befits his royalness. 
It is my plan to sit on the floor beside him and stroke him until the time comes to set him free, so I don't think I will be online much.
A sad, sad day for me; a happy day for His Royal Highness.


----------



## PrincessDi

You both in our thoughts today and in the difficult time ahead. Sending prayers for strength and a peaceful passing for sweet Toby.


----------



## desilu

Thinking of you today, Barb. I hope you can feel all the arms wrapped around you. . .


----------



## magiclover

A truly sad day indeed for all. Godspeed on your journey Toby. Your new Kingdom awaits. 

Barb my heart aches for you today. The pain is deep. One day you will be able to think of him with such joy in the memories that you have created with him. You have been his angel on earth and he will be yours in heaven until you are reunited. God bless.


----------



## daisydogmom

My thoughts are with you and sweet Toby today...


----------



## mainegirl

I send you one of my comforting songs which so well describes what we need at a time like this (and also what our lovely goldens do for us, as well)

Bridge Over Troubled Water

When you're weary 
Feeling small 
When tears are in your eyes 
I will dry them all 

I'm on your side 
When times get rough 
And friends just can't be found 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down 

When you're down and out 
When you're on the street 
When evening falls so hard 
I will comfort you 

I'll take your part 
When darkness comes 
And pain is all around 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down 

Sail on Silver Girl, 
Sail on by 
Your time has come to shine 
All your dreams are on their way 

See how they shine 
If you need a friend 
I'm sailing right behind 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will ease your mind 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will ease your mind

peace to you and toby
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

As tears fall from my eyes knowing what today will bring for you, Barb, I feel comfort knowing Toby's pain will be gone. The bridge is all decorated with signs and balloons welcoming HRH as he comes home. I can see all our pups waiting on the other side all wagging their tails with stuffies and balls in their mouths waiting to show Toby around....Hugs and love coming from Gunner and me.


----------



## caseypooh

You both are in my thoughts, Toby..please let your mom know that you will be ok and you and her will be together again. We will try and look after your mom, it won't be half as good as the way she looked after you but we will try.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby and Barb*

Toby and Barb

You are in my thoughts and prayers all day.
Smooch and Snobear and all of our pets will be greeting Toby at the Rainbow Bridge, where they will all run and play.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Sharing some tears for you both today. I hope your day which starts with love will end with peace. :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thinking of HRH and you, Barb, and your family.


----------



## tobysmommy

Thinking of you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> A sad, sad day for me; a happy day for His Royal Highness.


Barb, hold onto this thought - that what you are doing today is a gift of love to Toby. You are setting him free to be whole and healthy again, running free with all our Bridge kids who will welcome him and pay homage.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## GoldenMum

My heart hurts for you today...please know that my thoughts are with you today....Toby has know much more love than many ever see. Please try to find comfort on the fact that what you are giving Toby is one of the greatest gifts we can.......to be freed of his pain............{{HUGGS to you both}}


----------



## goldencontriever3

Peaceful and loving thoughts for you and Toby today. Hugs


----------



## Sweet Girl

Trying to type through the tears here. My thoughts are with you on this sad day, Barb. 

I'm glad you will be spending every moment with Toby. We will be here in heart and spirit. 

What a very special dog he is to have touched so many hearts - of people who never even met him.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers to you as you set your boy free. Run free Toby.


----------



## DNL2448

Thinking of you both and praying for a peaceful passage for HRH.


----------



## Laurie

Just had a very big cry for you and Toby. 

Wishing Toby a very peaceful journey to Rainbow Bridge.

Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Toby, God Bless you-your Mom loves you so.
Run Free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## 2golddogs

Shedding many a tear for you today. For all the love and devotion our sweet dogs give to us, it is our honor to help them cross the bridge. Run free Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*10:00 a.m.*

Everyone: The vet will be with Barb and Toby at 10:00 a.m. 

It is time for our virtual send-off.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for allowing us to support you in this way.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Loving thoughts for Barb and Toby. Run free sweet Toby

I know Tasha and Harry will be waiting for you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Run free HRH Toby.


----------



## inge

Thinking of you...


----------



## sammydog

Thinking about you


----------



## paula bedard

Sending thoughts and prayers across the miles. 

Another GRF sweet soul graces the Bridge with his presence...


----------



## hollyk

Sending hugs.
Godspeed Toby.


----------



## dborgers

Barb, my heart goes out to you. 

Run free, Toby. We'll meet you at the Bridge


----------



## Karen519

*BARB and TOBY*

BARB and Toby

God Bless you, both.
Run free, sweet Toby!


----------



## Lilliam

Thinking of you. 
Sleep gently, sweet Toby.


----------



## goldencontriever3

The pups and I lit the Christmas luminaries in the yard to guide Toby home.

RIP Sweet Toby

Loved and missed by many...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby has crossed. He left with his head cradled in Barb's lap. What a beautiful way to go.


----------



## paula bedard

Hugs and tears Barb, to sweet Tito too...he luvved his big brudder.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My Toby is gone.
He is in a better place now. I cry for myself, not for him.

Toby passed peacefully with his head in my lap. Regal and royal to the end, he never even flinched, didn't release his urine or feces, just drifted softly off.

Run free my sweet boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

RIP dear sweet Toby. Regal until the end, just as we knew you would be.


----------



## caseypooh

Oh my, bless you


----------



## Lilliam

Many thoughts coming your way. Hugs.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> My Toby is gone.
> He is in a better place now. I cry for myself, not for him.
> 
> Toby passed peacefully with his head in my lap. Regal and royal to the end, he never even flinched, didn't release his urine or feces, just drifted softly off.
> 
> Run free my sweet boy.


Barb, you helped me so much in the last year, I wish I could help ease your pain. Rest in peace, Toby. I know you were greatly loved and will be greatly missed.

Donna


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

My heart is breaking for you. So sad. Toby was one in a million because he was your Toby. :smooch:


----------



## hubbub

Toby has a new thread in the Rainbow Bridge section. As this thread is in the top 10 viewed threads, I'm sure many would like to visit him there as well.

In Memory of HRH Toby


----------



## walexk

hotel4dogs said:


> My Toby is gone.
> He is in a better place now. I cry for myself, not for him.
> 
> Toby passed peacefully with his head in my lap. Regal and royal to the end, he never even flinched, didn't release his urine or feces, just drifted softly off.
> 
> Run free my sweet boy.


And could there be a more comforting way to go!! Godspeed Toby!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> My Toby is gone.
> He is in a better place now. I cry for myself, not for him.
> 
> Toby passed peacefully with his head in my lap. Regal and royal to the end, he never even flinched, didn't release his urine or feces, just drifted softly off.
> 
> Run free my sweet boy.


No dog was ever loved more or given better care than Toby and none will be missed more. Nobody knows these things better than Toby himself. 

Barb, thank you for teaching so well by example. 

Tears for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## jealous1

Barb - I am so very sorry for your loss and pray that all of the beautiful memories you have of Toby will bring you cleansing tears, comfort, and eventually smiles.

RIP sweet Toby, you were very much loved by so many, but most by your mom.


----------



## k9mom

keeping you in my prayers. I am so glad his passing was very peaceful. ((( Hugs)))


----------



## Stretchdrive

Oh Barb, I am so sorry for your loss. Glad to hear he fell asleep peacefully in your arms, as I am sure he did many times in his life knowing the love you have always had for him.

Rest in peace dear boy. Your life touched many, even those you never met.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just finished reading through. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. Several years ago, we had to set our almost 17 year old Golda free. He had congestive heart failure. We had nursed him for 7 months. It was so difficult to go on. Like you, our schedules and lives were built around keeping him taken care of and comfortable. After he left, not only was our heart broken, but we were so lost as well. It was such a terrible time after. Am on the way to light a candle for you. Will also keep Toby in our prayers, but he is running with our Di, Golda and all the other golden children. Like he did when he was young. Hugs to you on this terrible day.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Toby's passing was peaceful with his head in your lap. One place he felt most comfortable...with mommy right there for him. I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Toby the greatest gift for a healthy body again at the bridge. Run free sweet boy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is still the first thread I read every morning. It's going to take some time for me.....for now I'll just say I hope all the prayers and thoughts from this forum are comforting you Barb.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> This is still the first thread I read every morning. It's going to take some time for me.....for now I'll just say I hope all the prayers and thoughts from this forum are comforting you Barb.


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Like so many others I read Toby's thread many, many, mornings.
I know it gives you comfort that Toby is resting in peace, with all of our Rainbow Bridge babies.


----------



## Laurie

Like many others, this is the first thread I read each morning........

Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you, Tiny and Tito this morning.


----------



## paula bedard

Morning Barb, 

Thinking of you...


----------



## gold4me

I am sending my thoughts and prayers to you knowing how you must be feeling. One day at a time is the only way and the support from people who understand.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry I couldn't be here yesterday - but my thoughts were with you so much of the day. Take comfort in the fact that your dear Toby went in peace and serenity with his head in your lap. We'll all miss his daily antics. 

Big hugs to you, Barb.


----------



## PrincessDi

Barb, continuing to keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Even though your heart is breaking, Toby is looking down at you through a beautiful golden smile. He now has no health issues or discomforts. His hearing is keen, his sight clear. His coat is glistening and he is at play, until you are reunited. Sending healing prayers for your heart.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking in to send some more thoughts and prayers your way.
I was glad to see that the next leg of Toby's journey started in such a gentle, peaceful way. 
Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thinking of you and all your family.
Sending loving thoughts to HRH.


----------



## paula bedard

Something a little odd happened yesterday, just at the moment I was reading that Toby had passed to the Bridge. I'm in the kitchen reading this thread when a loud pop and a beep, a power surge, caused the microwave to flicker (it's not on or in use). No other appiance or outlet is affected, just the microwave directly in front of me. I'll take it as my 1st sign from Sam (which I've waited 5 years for)...and he was letting me know that His Royal Highness had indeed arrived.

Hugs Barb...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I want to thank everyone so very much. I'm sorry I'm not on the forum much, I do read each and every post several times, but I'm just not able to say much right now. It will get better, I know.
I looked at Tiny today and it hit me like a ton of bricks that she is almost FIFTEEN. Oh God, I can't go through this again soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to thank everyone so very much. I'm sorry I'm not on the forum much, I do read each and every post several times, but I'm just not able to say much right now. It will get better, I know.
> I looked at Tiny today and it hit me like a ton of bricks that she is almost FIFTEEN. Oh God, I can't go through this again soon.


Barb, we understand if you can't write or say too much right now. Take your time. 

We will all say a prayer for Tiny to remain healthy with many more years for you to enjoy her. :crossfing


----------



## Megora

Thanks for checking in with us and letting us know you are OK... 

I know it must be really hard...


----------



## puddinhd58

Barb, 
My heart hurts just thinking of how you're feeling today. I wish I could be there to hug you. 
The emptiness takes your breath away at first.... but it does get just a little easier as the days go by...

I had to take a reprieve from posting when Rusty went to the Bridge...the forum gave me comfort, but like you, I just didn't have the heart and the words to post. 

You take as long as you need...you KNOW everyone here understands and will be waiting for YOU to be ready to be back...


Big hugs to you and your family....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

We all understand how hard it is to really sit down and reply to all of us. Just checking in once in awhile will work so we know you are doing o.k. Sending good thoughts and prayers for Tiny to continue to be healthy and have several more years with you....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

It's always hard for me to find comforting words because I'm probably one of the few people on here who has never lost a dog before.

I just wanted to say you're in my thoughts and that when you're ready to come back, all of us here at GRF will be waiting for you. *hugs*


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to thank everyone so very much. I'm sorry I'm not on the forum much, I do read each and every post several times, but I'm just not able to say much right now. It will get better, I know.
> I looked at Tiny today and it hit me like a ton of bricks that she is almost FIFTEEN. Oh God, I can't go through this again soon.


I hope you don't have to go thru it again anytime soon. It is hell. Thinking of you all the time.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom

I am so very sorry for your loss. He is in a better place...you are right...it is we who they leave who suffer. Give your two dogs a big big hug...they are missing him too. Liz


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I've had such a difficult time trying to post. I've written, deleted, and written again. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Toby. He was one lucky dog!


----------



## paula bedard

Thinking of you tonight...

Sending prayers of health for Tiny and Tito too.


----------



## 2tired

Hugs to you and your furry friends.
RIP Toby.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to thank everyone so very much. I'm sorry I'm not on the forum much, I do read each and every post several times, but I'm just not able to say much right now. It will get better, I know.
> I looked at Tiny today and it hit me like a ton of bricks that she is almost FIFTEEN. Oh God, I can't go through this again soon.


We are all holding you in our hearts and wishing we could spare you heartache now. Trust that we understand. Do what you need to do...when you need to do it. We will be here when you feel like reaching out.


----------



## magiclover

Take care of yourself Barb. We all understand and we will be here when you are ready.


----------



## maple1144

Im just so very sorry, thinking of you and sending lots of love your way


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you this morning, sending you prayers of comfort and strength for the day.


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you all as we start the day. I just saw the thread about waiting on about Tito's results (I'm sorry I missed it before). 

I hope that today is a little bit more peaceful than yesterday.


----------



## momtoMax

I wanted to stop by and say so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and the rest of your pups.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you and your pups today. Hugs


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and your family this a.m. and praying for a better day for all. Big hugs and wet sloppy kisses for Tito and Tiny from us.


----------



## paula bedard

Thinking of you this morning...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Barb, there is no need at all to apologize. We are all here, whenever you want to post. And if you want to just read for a while, that's just fine.

Sending your strength and comfort. Big hug.


----------



## caseypooh

I just wanted to say that you are in my thoughts and I wish I could make this easier somehow. Please, you never need to apologize. Only support and love from us.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was supposed to pick up Toby's ashes at my vet's tomorrow, and take Tito in for his follow up blood work. But it felt wrong to me somehow, so I called the crematorium and they said his ashes were ready. I drove there and picked them up, took Tito for his blood work, and came home and put Toby's and Pawmer's (the kitty) ashes in the urn. It was so hard. I hugged his ashes to my heart and whispered goodbye to my sweet boy again. 
I've posted this before, but here's the final resting place. The top "ball" is where Pawmer's ashes are, the middle one is Toby's. The bottom one is for Tiny, and I hope it stays empty for a very, very long time.
I hope that after today it will get easier, now that his ashes are back home with me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It sure is a beautiful final resting spot. I hope having the ashes back home will bring you comfort. It always made me feel a little better about it, but oh boy, the drive to get them is always so difficult.


----------



## Lennap

OH BARB we've been away (Remy and I), traveling for work, but checking whenever I got an update on my blackberry - cleearly it's been truncated.

I am so sorry - my heart goes out to you. Bless you and bless HRH - his suffering is over and now he is running free and wondering why you so sad.

Tears are pouring down my face. so sorry dear friend.


----------



## Laurie

I remember seeing that when you first got it.....it is so beautiful!!! I am going to have to look at something like for Phoenix and when it's time, Reno.

I dreaded picking up Phoenix's ashes...I cried all the way to the vet, cried at the vet and cried all the way home. 

I too hope that you're feeling better now that Toby is home with you where he belongs.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I am so, so, sorry for your loss. I've been following your link for a few days, and am heartbroken again that we have lost another beautiful Golden boy. I lost my boy, "Buddy" on Nov. 26th, 2011 to cancer also. Crying with you and for you! Hope you find peace!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

We've made the trip 3 times. No, never easy but such a wonderful feeling knowing my babies are home. My heart breaks with you.


----------



## amy22

Thinking about you.....xxoo


----------



## GoldensGirl

You are braver and stronger than I am, Barb. I still can't move the carved wooden box that holds Charlie's ashes. I cry at the thought.

Wishing you peace,
Lucy


----------



## DNL2448

That is beautiful. Very fitting to remember the beautiful souls that rest there. When we moved, I made a special trip with Tucker and Brandy, so they wouldn't be packed in some box. They rode right beside me in the front seat. I have them in my China hutch with their collars and favorite toys (which for Tucker is a half chewed bumper) you can see him with it here.... Pedigree: Lor-Hy's Touchdown Pass CDX

I miss you and hope you are taking time to heal.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

That is so beautiful and very appropriate for royalty. Sending thoughts, prayers and hugs.


----------



## hubbub

What a beautiful piece! 

My friend's golden passed away a few years ago and she (the dog) had always LOVED the UPS driver and he doted on her so much. My friend arranged for UPS to deliver her ashes back home - - her golden was always trying to get into his truck and she finally was able to go for a ride 

Hoping for good news from Tito's blood work :crossfing


----------



## SandyK

Beautiful resting place!! I'm sorry it was another tough day for you. Toby is now home with you. Thoughts continue to be with you!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, your final resting place for Pawmer, Toby and Tiny is lovely and wil likely be a comfort to you. Picking up ashes is ridiculously hard, but I'm glad your boy is home where he belongs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you this morning and hoping you were able to get some healing sleep last night.


----------



## inge

Thinking of you...


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Barb, that urn is just beautiful. 
I know that it doesn't make it any easier, but I hope that having Toby back home with you will bring you at least some sense of peace.


----------



## goldensmum

A beautiful place for Toby and Pawmer to rest, it has always been a relief for me when their ashes come home for that final time, because I know that we will never be parted again. I hope that your happier memories of times shared together help you through this

AS MUCH AS I LOVED THE LIFE WE HAD AND ALL THE TIMES WE PLAYED
I WAS SO VERY TIRED AND KNEW MY TIME ON EARTH WOULD FADE
I SAW A WONDEROUS IMAGE THEN OF A PLACE THAT’S TROUBLE FREE
WHERE ALL OF US CAN MEET AGAIN TO SPEND ETERNITY

I SAW THE MOST BEAUTIFUL RAINBOW, AND ON THE OTHER SIDE
WERE MEADOWS RICH AND BEAUTIFUL – LUSH AND GREEN AND WIDE
AND RUNNING THROUGH THE MEADOWS AS FAR AS THE EYE COULD SEE
WERE ANIMALS OF EVERY SORT AS HEALTHY AS COULD BE
MY OWN TIRED, FAILING BODY WAS FRESHED AND HEALED AS NEW
AND I WANTED TO GO RUN WITH THEM, BUT I HAD SOMETHING LEFT TO DO.

I NEEDED TO REACH OUT TO YOU, TO TELL YOU I’M ALRIGHT
THAT THIS PLACE IS TRULY WONDERFUL, THEN A BRIGHT GLOW PIERCED THE NIGHT
TWAS THE GLOW OF MANY CANDLES SHINING BRIGHT AND STRONG AND BOLD
AND I KNEW THEN THAT IT HELD YOUR LOVE IN IT’S BRILLIANT SHADES OF GOLD

FOR ALTHOUGH WE MAY NOT BE TOGETHER IN THE WAY WE USED TO BE
WE ARE STILL CONNECTED BY A CORD NO EYE CAN SEE
SO WHENEVER YOU NEED TO FIND ME, WE’RE NEVER FAR APART
IF YOU LOOK BEYOND THE RAINBOW AND LISTEN WITH YOUR HEART


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

The urn is just beautiful and Pawmer and Toby will always be with you and the family.


----------



## paula bedard

I remember when you first posted pics of your beautiful urn display, it's even more stunning than I remember.

I'm glad Toby is home with you. It does make a huge difference. I didn't feel 'right' until I had Sam back home with me either. He always laid at my feet when I read or crocheted, so when I brought him home I sat with him in my lap and spent time talking to him and just being together. He's resting on the mantel in our family room and I still talk to him every day. I see each day as one day closer to our being together again.

Hugs to you...


----------



## AmberSunrise

Barb,

Somehow it does help to have the ashes. I am sorry your beautiful urn is in use already, but wow, that is a truly beautiful and fitting tribute to them. 

Cyber hugs 



hotel4dogs said:


> I was supposed to pick up Toby's ashes at my vet's tomorrow, and take Tito in for his follow up blood work. But it felt wrong to me somehow, so I called the crematorium and they said his ashes were ready. I drove there and picked them up, took Tito for his blood work, and came home and put Toby's and Pawmer's (the kitty) ashes in the urn. It was so hard. I hugged his ashes to my heart and whispered goodbye to my sweet boy again.
> I've posted this before, but here's the final resting place. The top "ball" is where Pawmer's ashes are, the middle one is Toby's. The bottom one is for Tiny, and I hope it stays empty for a very, very long time.
> I hope that after today it will get easier, now that his ashes are back home with me.


----------



## coppers-mom

We buried Copper in the horse paddock - one of his favorite places. My husband was home and Copper was fairly small for a Golden (65 pounds) so it was doable.

My Golden rescue before Copper was Chance. He was a big boy and we had him cremated. Oh man - I had to Copper in for some sort of eating discretion:doh: and they gave me Chance's box when I was leaving.

It is very hard, but I hope it gives you some peace. Your sculpture is beautiful, but I am so, so sorry that two of the places are filled. Pawmer was such a cute little kitty.:smooch:

You are in my thoughts many times a day and I shed a tear for you. I will say many prayers for continued good health for Tiny and good results for Tito. I also like to believe that all the ground squirrels in the holes are real for Toby now and he can chase them to his heart's delight.:smooch:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just thinking of you this morning.. as I have done many times in the past few days. I do hope having Toby's ashes home brings some comfort.


----------



## PrincessDi

When I first read your post this morning about picking Toby's ashes, I had to leave this thread. It made me so sad for you. Getting Golda and Di's ashes were as bad, if not worse than sending them to the bridge. Yes, it is better to have them back with us where they belong. But, it just makes loosing them that much more final. I look at Max and dread sending our last one to the bridge :no:. Praying that you have many more years with Tiny and Tito that are free of pain.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Having his ashes here really does make me feel better. The urn has been sitting where it is for several months now, so it isn't new and strange there. I feel like a part of him is back home with me where he belongs.
Every day I want to come to this thread and post some lovely story of HRH's antics, but then I remember that he's gone.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Every day I want to come to this thread and post some lovely story of HRH's antics, but then I remember that he's gone.


But we do and always will think of and love HRH.


----------



## DNL2448

hotel4dogs said:


> Every day I want to come to this thread and post some lovely story of HRH's antics, but then I remember that he's gone.


Now the lovely stories are beautiful cherished memories. When you are strong enough, post them. We will cherish them and remember him with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

DNL2448 said:


> Now the lovely stories are beautiful cherished memories. When you are strong enough, post them. We will cherish them and remember him with you.


Definitely post your memories--it will be a way for all of us to keep Toby in our thoughts. Many of us are sad to see this thread go away, so those memories will be appreciated!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am glad that you have comfort in having HRH's ashes home where he belongs. I was the same way!

Thank you for bravely posting today, Barb. Soak up the sunshine this afternoon and I hope it brings a smile to your face.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Did I ever tell the story of the flying sausage?
My dogs aren't allowed near the table when we're eating, but after we're done they can come and await plates to lick at the dishwasher. 
One night we had finished eating, we had Italian sausage, and I was clearing the table. Toby was standing under the table with his head sticking out. 
As I cleared the sausage plate from the table, one slid off and Toby SNATCHED it out of mid-air before it hit the ground. Talk about a surprise from Heaven (from a dog's perspective)! 
I swear, every night for the next at least TWO YEARS Toby stood in that exact same spot after we finished eating, waiting for another flying sausage. We always called it his flying sausage spot. He was ever hopeful. 
So of course, being a good dog mom, one night toward the end of his life I did make sure that another sausage slid off the plate


----------



## Bogey's Mom

What a beautiful final resting place, Barb. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## PrincessDi

I love that story about Toby and the flying sausage. I also love the picture of the urn.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I love the sausage story. I love when a happy accident happens and you can see the look in their eyes that says "oooh magic". 
Toby may be gone in body but never in spirit or legacy.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sweet of you to fulfill his sausage fantasy again....great story.


----------



## tobysmommy

What a lovely anecdote, Barb. Toby's "flying sausage spot" ... wonderful! How clever and hopeful of him to wait in that spot every night, and how loving of you to give a second sausage its wings. Thank you for sharing that story.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the flying sausage story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paula bedard

The Magical Fying Sausage! 
No wonder Toby thought he was royalty...sausages appeared out of thin air for him.  

Though it's sad to visit here each morning, I do hope you will share HRH stories with us. I know we'd all love to hear them. Hugs...


----------



## caseypooh

I can just picture him waiting for that sausage! It makes me smile hearing about him and the funny things he would do. Thank you for sharing.

I hope today can bring you a litte bit of smiles,
Cindy


----------



## YippieKya

Wretched hemangio..... the beast that ripped my Kya from us..... 
(Cummings Cowboy YippieKya - 4/1/2002 - 10/24/2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, and share your grief.....;-(


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Did I ever tell the story of the flying sausage?
> My dogs aren't allowed near the table when we're eating, but after we're done they can come and await plates to lick at the dishwasher.
> One night we had finished eating, we had Italian sausage, and I was clearing the table. Toby was standing under the table with his head sticking out.
> As I cleared the sausage plate from the table, one slid off and Toby SNATCHED it out of mid-air before it hit the ground. Talk about a surprise from Heaven (from a dog's perspective)!
> I swear, every night for the next at least TWO YEARS Toby stood in that exact same spot after we finished eating, waiting for another flying sausage. We always called it his flying sausage spot. He was ever hopeful.
> _So of course, being a good dog mom, one night toward the end of his life I did make sure that another sausage slid off the plate_


What a great story. I sure got a smile picturing Toby standing under the table waiting for the sausage again. Eternally hopeful for sure. 
Cute, cute, cute and also so sweet that you made sure one appeared again.:smooch:

He probably bragged to Tiny and Tito that he got sausages because he was the favorite and they were just his servants.

We always cook chicken wienies for the critters (dogs, cats and used to be chickens; yep chickens) on the grill and they would all gather round. Somehow I got a picture of a wienie in midair flying to Copper.


----------



## hubbub

Isn't it amazing how fast they can catch something! 

I always laugh that Hannah's speed, mobility, and hearing are not a problem to her at all when there's delicious food involved! 

When we were at the teaching hospital this week, I thought of Toby. There were *three *students around this *tiny* dachshund who'd just had spinal surgery. One on the front end clapping to get her to move forward, one in the middle holding the IV bag, and one on the end propping up the rear end and trying to get the back legs moving in sync. 

I watched them and thought about how tough, but caring, you had to be to have helped Toby when he needed you most.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your sausage-from-heaven story literally brought tears to my eyes.

It reminded me of how Tesia stands _right_ behind me every Christmas when I pull out the mixer to do some baking (the only time I ever use it), because she will _always_ remember the time I set it too high and little mounds of sugar and butter came flying from heaven. 

But mostly, I just loved that you made sure to make one more sausage come from above for him. A little reward for his years of dedication to that memory of the sausage. This year, I also made sure one little mound of sugar and butter fell from the mixer.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby was by far the smartest of my 3 dogs, regardless of how many titles Tito has. He wasn't the most trainable because he could be a real hard head (way too royal to lower himself to doing a lot of things) but by far the smartest.
We called him the great communicator. Even until his last day, he always let us know what he wanted with a bark, a look, etc.
When he was younger, meaning before he became an invalid, he had the cutest (and most infuriating) habit of actually leading people over to what he wanted. He would take your wrist gently in his mouth, or your elbow if you were sitting down, and then lead you ever so gently over to the treat drawer, the door to go outside, the gate to the bedrooms, whatever it was he had on his mind at the time.
Other times if he wanted a treat he would stand with his nose directly on the treat drawer, not moving. Just stand there with his nose on the drawer, for a long, long time until someone finally got up and went and gave him a treat.
He was quite a guy.


----------



## DNL2448

He sounds like it! Thanks for sharing that, it put a smile on my face just visualizing him with his nose on the drawer.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh he was quite a guy  I can so picture his demanding his due!

Thanks for sharing that story - btw; did he sigh occassionally while waiting for his treat if you were not quite quick enough?


----------



## coppers-mom

yep - quite a guy and very smart.:smooch: Leading people around is something I've never heard of (leave it to HRH to be an original) and standing at the treat drawer is priceless. I guess he knew a more overt demand would be ignored, but patience and showing the people the error of their ways works wonders.

Sure gave me a smile.


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL, no, no sigh. Just stood there. Nose plastered on the drawer front.



Sunrise said:


> Oh he was quite a guy  I can so picture his demanding his due!
> 
> Thanks for sharing that story - btw; did he sigh occassionally while waiting for his treat if you were not quite quick enough?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Visitors usually found it quite disconcerting to find their wrist or elbow in the gentle mouth of a big dog with some BIG teeth, because they had no idea why he was doing it!



coppers-mom said:


> yep - quite a guy and very smart.:smooch: Leading people around is something I've never heard of (leave it to HRH to be an original) and standing at the treat drawer is priceless. I guess he knew a more overt demand would be ignored, but patience and showing the people the error of their ways works wonders.
> 
> Sure gave me a smile.


----------



## paula bedard

Love these little glimpses into Toby-dom.
Smart indeed! ...and gentle too.
I bet he kept you smiling all day long.

Ike will stare at the door, willing it to open...when it's already open 6" and all he has to do it give it a nudge. My son's pup will walk up behind Ike, reach his paw past Ike's nose, and push the door the rest of the way open and go through it!:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

some random Toby thoughts.
I have no idea where, if anywhere, I'm heading with this.
Through the last probably 2 years or more of Toby's life, I never concentrated on what he couldn't do any more. I only concentrated on what he still COULD do. I ignored the fact that he couldn't run, and was glad that he could still stroll around the yard. I didn't really notice that he couldn't see very well, because he could still hear, smell, and communicate just fine. 
Even at the end, I concentrated on the fact that he could still eat, could still beg to be petted, could still know I was right next to him. 
I have no idea why I'm saying this.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thanks for making me smile! I can tell that Toby was a very smart and special golden child.


----------



## DNL2448

Because it helps! Keep doing it, you must fill your mind and heart with the good memories to help ease the pain, and take the place of, the more recent sad ones.


----------



## Laurie

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby was by far the smartest of my 3 dogs, regardless of how many titles Tito has. He wasn't the most trainable because he could be a real hard head (way too royal to lower himself to doing a lot of things) but by far the smartest.
> We called him the great communicator. Even until his last day, he always let us know what he wanted with a bark, a look, etc.
> When he was younger, meaning before he became an invalid, he had the cutest (and most infuriating) habit of actually leading people over to what he wanted. He would take your wrist gently in his mouth, or your elbow if you were sitting down, and then lead you ever so gently over to the treat drawer, the door to go outside, the gate to the bedrooms, whatever it was he had on his mind at the time.
> Other times if he wanted a treat he would stand with his nose directly on the treat drawer, not moving. Just stand there with his nose on the drawer, for a long, long time until someone finally got up and went and gave him a treat.
> He was quite a guy.


I'm thinking Austin might be related to Toby!!! I believe that he is a HRH in the making.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby was by far the smartest of my 3 dogs, regardless of how many titles Tito has. He wasn't the most trainable because he could be a real hard head (way too royal to lower himself to doing a lot of things) but by far the smartest.
> We called him the great communicator. Even until his last day, he always let us know what he wanted with a bark, a look, etc.
> When he was younger, meaning before he became an invalid, he had the cutest (and most infuriating) habit of actually leading people over to what he wanted. He would take your wrist gently in his mouth, or your elbow if you were sitting down, and then lead you ever so gently over to the treat drawer, the door to go outside, the gate to the bedrooms, whatever it was he had on his mind at the time.
> Other times if he wanted a treat he would stand with his nose directly on the treat drawer, not moving. Just stand there with his nose on the drawer, for a long, long time until someone finally got up and went and gave him a treat.
> He was quite a guy.


I read this and all I could think about is how my Toby (of Tx) is so much like your Toby--our guy is the smartest of all we've had, totally stubborn/independent, challenging us but the best communicator of the entire pack. We KNOW what he wants by the way he "talks" to us, in different barks. He also does the nose pointed to his treats and the Vittle Vault!


----------



## Dallas Gold

DNL2448 said:


> Because it helps! Keep doing it, you must fill your mind and heart with the good memories to help ease the pain, and take the place of, the more recent sad ones.


I agree! There is something about writing memories down that helps with grief and grief recovery. It's good to put them in something concrete, like writing. Remembering all of the good times really helps put the bad memories in the recesses of your mind. Please keep them coming!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> some random Toby thoughts.
> I have no idea where, if anywhere, I'm heading with this.
> Through the last probably 2 years or more of Toby's life, I never concentrated on what he couldn't do any more. I only concentrated on what he still COULD do. I ignored the fact that he couldn't run, and was glad that he could still stroll around the yard. I didn't really notice that he couldn't see very well, because he could still hear, smell, and communicate just fine.
> Even at the end, I concentrated on the fact that he could still eat, could still beg to be petted, could still know I was right next to him.
> I have no idea why I'm saying this.


Actually, Barb, this is a very healthy and positive way to think. You are actually thinking just like our dogs think. They don't bemoan the fact they can't run marathons anymore, they are just happy with a nice walk around the block or even a walk into the back yard. They may not be able to see as well, but they know when we are with them by sensing us and by our loving touch. They stay in the present and think in positive terms--we should all learn this from our dogs!


----------



## paula bedard

Writing down your thoughts will help. I started a journal for Sam, jotting down the memories as they came, regardless of order. I found that if I tried to remember, I'd miss something. If I let it go, the memories would come flooding back.

I bet you're smiling through your tears, and that's good.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> some random Toby thoughts.
> I have no idea where, if anywhere, I'm heading with this.
> Through the last probably 2 years or more of Toby's life, I never concentrated on what he couldn't do any more. I only concentrated on what he still COULD do. I ignored the fact that he couldn't run, and was glad that he could still stroll around the yard. I didn't really notice that he couldn't see very well, because he could still hear, smell, and communicate just fine.
> Even at the end, I concentrated on the fact that he could still eat, could still beg to be petted, could still know I was right next to him.
> I have no idea why I'm saying this.


11 days before Copper died a GRF lady(Ignutah) came over with her golden Brooks and we went for a little hike. She mentioned how game Copper was and I only then noticed it was hard for him and we left and went to the creek for a swim which rejuvenated him.

At his checkup 16 days earlier the vet asked how old Copper was now and I said 12. He said you said 12 last year. Well he was a rescue of unknown age so I figured he could always be 12.

I cheered when I saw the video of toby strolling around your yard. It wasn't a sad thing - it was a glorious thing. You could tell by how proud and happy he looked. Toby had a wonderful life and even though he had health issues and age issues, his indomitable spirit always showed through.:smooch:

We see the good and ignore what has become difficult or impossible for them because that is exactly what goldens do too! We see them through the eyes of love.


----------



## Dallas Gold

paula bedard said:


> Writing down your thoughts will help. I started a journal for Sam, jotting down the memories as they came, regardless of order. I found that if I tried to remember, I'd miss something. If I let it go, the memories would come flooding back.
> 
> I bet you're smiling through your tears, and that's good.


I actually wrote a book and self published it after Barkley died, based on what I wrote down during his cancer battle. Writing down my feelings during that time was my therapy. It helped me process exactly what was going on and get some perspective and clarity on things. It was such a confusing and frightening time. In retrospect Barkley's book was a little too depressing because it primarily focused on his cancer fight, but it spurred me into writing down my memories of my first Golden Beau and put it in a book. Then I decided to write down my Toby memories before I forget them--and that turned into another self-published book....to be continued of course.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am loving reading your memories about Toby. He was clearly such a character - and just sharing random memories of Toby can only be good. You are definitely making a few of us smile...  And I feel like I'm getting to know the Toby I never knew.


----------



## coppers-mom

I know tiny's gotcha story, but I don't remember toby's........


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ah, Tiny was the puppy from hell. She was really hyper, noisy, into everything. So we decided we had to either get another puppy to settle her down, or else kill her .
So we went in search of another puppy. Tiny was from a pet store, we said we'd never make THAT mistake again, so we did something just as bad....opened the newspaper and started looking!
We visited several litters, but none of them really tugged on my heart. Then we went to see Toby's litter. He was from a BYB, both parents under 2, no clearances on either one. I didn't know any better at the time. 
There were 4 boys in the litter, and the moment I set eyes on Toby I knew he was coming home with me. He told me he was. Just looked at me and said, yep, I'm your puppy. Although he was chewing on the electric cord when he said it.
I gave him my heart from the instant he got home with us. He was a present for Tiny for her first birthday...a puppy of her very own. And he was SO easy. Very calm, laid back, smart, and, well, polar opposite from Tiny! But they got along great, and he played with her endlessly, which did in fact calm her down a lot.
So that's Toby's gotcha story.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'd love to hear both Tiny and Toby's gotcha stories!


----------



## paula bedard

Thank You for sharing Toby's gotcha story. He sounds very much like my Sam. He too was from a BYB, who happened to be friends of ours. We didn't know a thing about well bred dogs either, we just knew we were getting a puppy for our daughter. Sam was the last pup to be spoken for, though that wouldn't have mattered. He looked up at us, whilst chewing on hubby's shoelace, and that was it. He too was very laid back. From day 1 he was my wise old soul. 

I think Toby memories are flowing now and I so want to hear them. I hope they are helping you as much as they are enjoyment for us.

Hugs...

*kinda curious how you landed Tito too. That boy's a catch!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Morning, Barb. I hope you keep posting stories of your boy today.


----------



## lucysmum

What a lovely story about Toby's gotcha day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My Tiny's gotcha story...
My husband and I decided it was finally time to get a dog, as I was going to be home most of the time and prior to that we felt it wasn't fair to the dog. And the kids were old enough to have a dog.
So he wanted a rat terrier. He had had a rat terrier named "Tiny" when he was growing up, and it was his favorite dog ever.
We were researching where to get one, and thought we had located the right one. So DH went to the pet store to get some supplies like a crate, bowls, etc. for "Tiny" the rat terrier. He even wanted to give her the same name as his previous rat terrier.
And came home with "Tiny" the golden retriever. He said he saw her behind the glass in the pet store and just fell in love with her, and couldn't leave her there. 
So that's how I ended up with "Tiny" the golden retriever!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Ah, There were 4 boys in the litter, and the moment I set eyes on Toby I knew he was coming home with me. He told me he was. _Just looked at me and said, yep, I'm your puppy_. Although he was chewing on the electric cord when he said it.
> I gave him my heart from the instant he got home with us.


:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

You know that must have been fate with Tiny. Being the owner of a JRT/Rat Terrier type properly named Trouble, I must say getting a golden was much better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I must say I always wondered how Tiny got her name! I always thought she looked pretty normal sized!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito's gotcha story is probably the weirdest one of all. 
I call him my "cinderella dog".

I asked my daughter what she wanted as a college graduation present, and she wanted a golden puppy. Tiny and Toby of course are/were my dogs, not really her very own dog.
Having learned my lesson with pet stores and getting dogs out of the newspaper (Tiny is healthy as a horse, but has a lousy temperament for a golden, Toby had a fantastic temperament but health issues constantly), I decided to get her puppy from a breeder. By a strange coincidence, one of my customers here at the pet hotel co-owns Tito's mother with the breeder. The first time I met her (Sugar), she was 7 months old and I could already tell she was a very special dog. So I contacted the breeder, and met the stud dog, Justin, who is Tito's father. Although I thought Sugar was quite special, it was Justin I really fell in love with. He just has a presence, an incredible temperament, he's just really something.
I talked to the breeder at length, and really liked her. She breeds for pet homes, although some of her dogs do agility and/or obedience, it's not what she breeds for. She breeds for temperament, structure, and health, period. Her dogs are primarily from show lines, because she feels that people getting pets still deserve to get dogs with a nice structure, true to the golden standard. 
So Tito is really my daughter's dog. The only thing we told the breeder about our requirements was that he had to have a very, very sound temperament, because of the pet hotel. He couldn't be submissive nor dominant, certainly couldn't be reactive, etc. Just a calm, easy going boy was all we wanted. (She picks the puppy for you, you don't get to pick).
He wasn't really bred for anything except to be a nice family member.
One of this breeder's requirements is that you complete at least one obedience course, so my daughter took Tito for puppy classes. She was still living here at the time. As soon as he started classes at 8 weeks old we could tell that he had a very unusual amount of focus and willingness for his age. My daughter didn't want to keep going to class with him, so I started taking him. He just excelled at everything, was ring ready by 6 months old, etc. An amazing guy.
While I was training him in obedience, a couple of golden breeders and an AKC judge at various times came up to me and said he should be in the breed ring because he is so stunning. I had never even considered showing a dog in breed, but I thought heck, why not?? So back to the breeder we went (he was sold as a pet on a limited registration) to ask if she would lift the limited registration so I could show him in AKC. We talked at length, and she changed it to a full registration.
Into the show ring we went, and he got his CH very quickly even though I refused to send him out with a handler. 
In the meantime my daughter got married and moved out, and Tito stayed with me because she has no fence at her house.
Now as you know we do agility and field, as it turns out he excels at both of those, too...
People breed their entire life trying to produce a dog like Tito, and my little pet puppy who was bred only to be a nice family dog has taken me on a really wild ride!
And as a little side note, one of the two boys in his first litter appears to be a "Tito Junior". He looks like Tito did as a puppy, and has a lot of his mannerisms already, including the focus. It was almost eerie visiting him, it was like stepping back in time almost 5 years and seeing baby Tito all over again. Some very lucky person is getting an amazing puppy!







paula bedard said:


> *kinda curious how you landed Tito too. That boy's a catch!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wonderful gotcha stories! Thanks for sharing! 

As far as Tiny's temperament--maybe it was because she was "supposed" to be a rat terrier.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am just reading (and crying) last 40 pages I missed I was away for last couple weeks. I am too very sorry Toby left us recently. My deepest condolences to you Barb for your loss.
I would like to share something, did not make any sense but now does. On Monday I was sitting on the beach and all of sudden tears came from nowhere streaming down my face. I checked the watch it was 10:30 am. When I lifted my head there was beautiful yellow butterfly, circled around me couple times and then flied away. Your boy Barb was making rounds giving me the message for you now I know that.
At the time I was crushed the most and was lost in my pain reading about Toby helped me to gain some peace and I am grateful and honored I got to know him.
Hugs to you.


----------



## paula bedard

Wow, Fun gotcha stories. 

My thoughts exactly.


> As far as Tiny's temperament--maybe it was because she was "supposed" to be a rat terrier.


Tito's Cinderella story reminds me of the background I read on Cumming's Goldrush Charlie. He too was to be a pet puppy and excelled beyond expectation. Heck, he has probably more influence on the breed than any other Golden. Maybe Tito will one day too! His gorgeous headshot in your avatar caught my attention the first time I saw it. He is stunning!

I hope today is a good day for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I made a small donation in HRH Toby's memory to the little pet orphanage attached to my Toby's vet. I just got the sweetest acknowledgment from them, with a photo of Mike the cat enclosed. He's just one of a number of animals this group rescues, treats and adopts out in the community. So HRH is helping out the kitties now, even if they are a little afraid of big dogs. Mike's pretty cute, knows how to pose for the camera and looks royal to me! 

Here is Mike's story:


> Hi! My name is Mike. I am a domestic shorthair kitten. My approximate birthday is 7/9/11. Here is my story: I was found by a good Samaritan with my chest split wide open. I love children, might be afraid of dogs, and probably will like cats. I might need to work on: getting big and strong. My favorite things are: being loved on.


----------



## paula bedard

My goodness, that poor kitty. THank goodness he's surviving and thriving. Do you know what happened to him, why/how his chest was split?

What a nice way to honor both Tobys.


----------



## hotel4dogs

More random thoughts.
Toby was also much too royal to poop in front on anyone (while he was young and healthy). He would insist on going all the way to the far corner of the yard, about 300 feet away, and do his business there. He'd turn his back to us, too, like if he couldn't see us we couldn't see him. And he'd turn and look back over his shoulder to see if we were watching.
Tito has been doing the same thing recently. Weird.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

That makes me smile-the story of Toby and his being discreet when he pooped.
I don't think it's weird Tito is doing this now. Whenever we lose a dog to the Rainbow Bridge, it seems the remaining dog takes on some of the characteristics of the one that has gone to the Bridge!

Dallas Gold Do you know how poor Mike the kitty is doing?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> More random thoughts.
> Toby was also much too royal to poop in front on anyone (while he was young and healthy). He would insist on going all the way to the far corner of the yard, about 300 feet away, and do his business there. He'd turn his back to us, too, like if he couldn't see us we couldn't see him. And he'd turn and look back over his shoulder to see if we were watching.
> Tito has been doing the same thing recently. Weird.


Barb, I believe Toby has sent you a big sign and is channeling through Tito on the pooping privacy! 

My Beau had a strange behavior--he'd bark and lunge at the big pooper scooper as we scooped his poop. It was as if he protested our removal of his "essence"! I often wish my guys would do that because those protests became a cherished memory that made me smile.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Barb
> 
> That makes me smile-the story of Toby and his being discreet when he pooped.
> I don't think it's weird Tito is doing this now. Whenever we lose a dog to the Rainbow Bridge, it seems the remaining dog takes on some of the characteristics of the one that has gone to the Bridge!
> 
> Dallas Gold Do you know how poor Mike the kitty is doing?


I believe Mike is fine because the photo doesn't show any open wound and the fur look like it's covered up any scars. We will be there next Tuesday and I'll try to ask if I can remember. They sent me another photo of Mike asking for a treat that I'll mail to Barb! I often look at the kittens and cats at the orphanage and wish our dogs were cat friendly, but alas, it's not to be. Toby would torture any kitten we might bring home by trying to chase it and put it in his mouth, so we won't do it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Loved all your stories, Barb. I hope telling them to us is helping you feel better each day.....Hugs!


----------



## TucAl

I think the taking on of characteristics is true - after we lost Tucson, took Al out for a walk behind the tennis courts and he immediately went into the bushes and came out with a tennis ball - Tucson was the one - as you know - who loved balls, not Al....but I have that ball sitting next to Tucson's ashes today.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think the hurt of losing Toby is like a big, open sore. At first it was wide open and bleeding constantly. Now it's scabbed over, and it only feels so raw and painful if something like a memory or something someone says makes me "bump into it". And sometimes I pick at the edges of the scab myself, and then it hurts all over again.


----------



## magiclover

hotel4dogs said:


> I think the hurt of losing Toby is like a big, open sore. At first it was wide open and bleeding constantly. Now it's scabbed over, and it only feels so raw and painful if something like a memory or something someone says makes me "bump into it". And sometimes I pick at the edges of the scab myself, and then it hurts all over again.


Well said Barb. It's just going to take time for the wound to heal to a point that you can carry on in a somewhat normal fashion. But it will rear its ugly head when you least expect it. Time is softening the edges though. And the scar it leaves behind is something that I will treasure forever. The joy of Magic in my life far outweighs my sorrow in losing her. Jazz keeps me laughing and my new little guy Maverick has that special sweetness that reminds me of my angel. Hang in there and keep sharing your stories. They actually help us all remember......


----------



## hotel4dogs

This thread really keeps Toby's memory alive for me. It means a lot to me right now.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, love all the gotcha stories. I've been thinking about you and hoping that the great wound heals a tiny bit each day. The tears still catch me unexpectedly, and it's been six and a half years since Cody got his wings. Smooches to Tiny and Tito, who must be missing HRH.


----------



## DNL2448

Tucker went to the bridge 8 years ago. To this day, when I think of him, or talk of him, like right now, I can feel the tears well up. But you know, I wouldn't want it any other way. It just shows how much love is still overflowing from him.


----------



## paula bedard

Thninking You tonight and hoping that the memories that hurt are also helping to heal. If you're like me, a good cry does wonders sometimes, so I just let it flow.
Hugs...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope today brings you many memories of the happy times with Toby, and maybe, just maybe you will smile as you remember.


----------



## coppers-mom

Tito is special and I am so glad someone is getting a puppy like him.

I lost my last little piece of Copper when you lost Toby. I sure do miss those guys, but hope they are having fun at the bridge.
Maybe Toby can teach Copper some discretion and copper can show Toby how to catch turtles.

I've never had a golden puppy. I found my bassett mix Jack when he was 9 weeks old and of course little Tucker showed up at not quite 6 weeks old, but man a golden puppy - must be heaven. It sure sounds like you have fantastic puppy radar where they are involved. Toby just was your puppy - such a wonderful idea to me.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping for a less painful day today for you, Barb. I made a huge collage of my bridge girl Kimmey and hung it on the wall just days after her passing. I had so many pictures of her to choose. They all brought smiles and tears to my face as I made it. I have it hanging on my kitchen wall where I look at it every day as I eat. It helped me a little every day to heal. Hugs....


----------



## caseypooh

Thinking of you this morning. I remember first seeing this thread and trying for days to figure out who was "HRH" and what did it stand for. I was thinking it had something to do with "husband" at first. THEN you told me and boy did it make me smile.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Tito is special and I am so glad someone is getting a puppy like him.
> 
> I lost my last little piece of Copper when you lost Toby. I srue do miss those guys, but hope they are having fun at the bridge.
> Maybe Toby can teach Copper some discretion and copper can show Toby how to catch turtles.
> 
> I've neve had a golden puppy. It sure sounds like you have fantastic puppy radar where they are involved. Toby jsut as your puppy - such a wonderful idea to me.


and Barkley will teach Copper and Toby how to howl in tune and open doors, including dog doors with the lid on to prevent use!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I cleaned out my desk drawer yesterday--it was a major mess and needed to be done. anyway, I pulled out a ziploc bag from the very back dark recesses and got a big old surprise. While we were in the vet's office waiting to let Barkley cross the Bridge, my hubby asked me if I wanted a lock or two of his curly fur, because I mentioned I was going to miss his curls and running my fingers through them. He took out his swiss army knife keychain and cut off a few locks of fur. Someone at the clinic gave me a ziploc bag for them. When we got home it was too painful to look at them so I put them in my desk drawer --only to find them yesterday. I shed a tear or two, then placed them in his memory box. Oh how I miss my curly red boy!


----------



## caseypooh

Anne, is Barkley in one of those pictures? that was so thoughtful of your husband. Mine did the same thing for me. I would love to see him if you feel up to it one of these days.


----------



## Dallas Gold

caseypooh said:


> Anne, is Barkley in one of those pictures? that was so thoughtful of your husband. Mine did the same thing for me. I would love to see him if you feel up to it one of these days.


He's in my signature pictures, but I entered him in this months photo contest doing his favorite thing-burrowing under his bed pad to sleep, using the padding as a blanket. I sure miss that boy!


----------



## GoldenCamper

"my hubby asked me if I wanted a lock or two of his curly fur"

Did that with Deardra and Tucker, they had individual smells I still can smell. Loved Tucker's frito feet, Fiona does not have that. Deardra's leather collar is in a ziplock. I can still smell her 11+ yrs later.

Love the gotcha stories Barb. I let go of Tucker's thread because I couldn't talk about it. Still can't actually. Probably a guy "suck it up" type thing. But I do hurt. We are all different, happy HRH's thread helps you through.

We never "get over it" I hate that term anytime someone mentions it. No such thing. Not that anyone has said that in this thread, it just gets me. We just learn to go forward. Takes me a long time to smile at the memories. I can do that now. Hope you do sooner than I. Takes me a year or more for me, tough stuff.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am loving reading the memories - because I wasn't around here when you were making those memories! 

Your shy pooper made me smile - the looking over his shoulder. My girl isn't shy, but when she is having an unusually long pee, she always looks at me a little guiltily, as if to say, "I have no idea what is taking so long!"




GoldenCamper said:


> "my hubby asked me if I wanted a lock or two of his curly fur"
> 
> *Did that with Deardra and Tucker, they had individual smells I still can smell*. Loved Tucker's frito feet, Fiona does not have that. Deardra's leather collar is in a ziplock. I can still smell her 11+ yrs later.
> 
> .


One of my biggest fears is that, one day, a long time from now, I won't have my dog's smell with me anymore. I love her smell, and it is such a comfort to me. So it heartens me that you've been able to retain their smells.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I didn't keep anything of Toby's except his collar tag and my memories. I may regret that at some point, but I couldn't stand the sadness of looking at his collar or his pawprint (the crematorium makes paw print casts if you want) or a lock of fur. I cry just thinking about it, let alone seeing it.


----------



## 2golddogs

I have enjoyed reading stories about Toby and I do hope his memories make you smile. I have yet to put away any of Kosmo's things, even his pills are still on the counter. I think about him every day but just tears come. It is amazing what a void they leave.


----------



## hotel4dogs

<<hugs>>
My heart breaks for you, too. We are in the same sad, sad place.
I put Toby's stuff away the morning that the vet came out, before he was even here. 
I did it not to remove all memories of Toby, but rather to remove all memories of the way Toby was the last few weeks before he passed on. I wanted to remember him only young and healthy, not with harnesses and diapers and supplements and bandages. 
In a way, it has made it easier for me. I picture my strong, happy boy standing at the window looking out for ground squirrels rather than lying on the bed waiting for me to bring him a drink of water.
But I sure do understand how you feel. There's just something so final about getting rid of or moving all of the stuff. It makes it hurt more in a lot of ways.
<<hugs again>>



2golddogs said:


> I have enjoyed reading stories about Toby and I do hope his memories make you smile. I have yet to put away any of Kosmo's things, even his pills are still on the counter. I think about him every day but just tears come. It is amazing what a void they leave.


----------



## TucAl

Thinking of you this morning, Barb - hoping there's less pain - and more wonderful memories of Toby....


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> <<hugs>>
> My heart breaks for you, too. We are in the same sad, sad place.
> I put Toby's stuff away the morning that the vet came out, before he was even here.
> I did it not to remove all memories of Toby, but rather to remove all memories of the way Toby was the last few weeks before he passed on. I wanted to remember him only young and healthy, not with harnesses and diapers and supplements and bandages.
> In a way, it has made it easier for me. I picture my strong, happy boy standing at the window looking out for ground squirrels rather than lying on the bed waiting for me to bring him a drink of water.
> But I sure do understand how you feel. There's just something so final about getting rid of or moving all of the stuff. It makes it hurt more in a lot of ways.
> <<hugs again>>


I did the same thing with Barkley. The day after he was diagnosed with a total cruciate tear I realized he would not be going upstairs again, so I took up all of the rubber matting and tarps we put down to protect the floors from his nosebleeds. I also took the little bed I kept for him under my desk--his favorite place to be when I was there. The vet and I had "the" discussion, the one she promised to have with me when we started down the cancer road, about his Quality of life. I knew it was over, but we needed to wait for my husband to return from Canada to release him. Before he arrived home I removed as much as I could from the other areas of the house because Barkley was really confined to our bedroom. It helped both of us to get those reminders of his final condition and illness out of our view, even though it was still so painful. It's still painful to remember.


----------



## coppers-mom

I too have a picture in my mind of Toby standing at the window and looking for ground squirrels.

I never saw that, but I do "see" it.:smooch:

Hugs, hugs and more hugs to you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hugs to you Barb. I did a house cleaning before Tucker passed too like you guys. No way I could clean up his hair off the rugs and in the corners, and the car too after he passed. That would have killed me


----------



## hubbub

I absolutely understand. I've been so worried about Hannah over these last months, I haven't been able to clean the storm doors where she's "barked" them up. Although I'm sure the blur of it is impeding her vision by now


----------



## Hali's Mom

Am just now reading this thread from 12/30 til present. My dad passed accidentally on Monday morning (1/2/12), do you suppose Toby needed someone to help him find the bridge?
Hugs to you Barb, know it is a difficult call to make, have done it 3 times myself.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so, so sorry about your Dad.



Hali's Mom said:


> Am just now reading this thread from 12/30 til present. My dad passed accidentally on Monday morning (1/2/12), do you suppose Toby needed someone to help him find the bridge?
> Hugs to you Barb, know it is a difficult call to make, have done it 3 times myself.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just one of those days I guess.
I keep feeling today like I will wake up from this nightmare and I will come around the corner and he will be there smiling at me like he always did.
Probably because it was last Monday that I had to let him go.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> just one of those days I guess.
> I keep feeling today like I will wake up from this nightmare and I will come around the corner and he will be there smiling at me like he always did.
> Probably because it was last Monday that I had to let him go.


That's probably it. The first week after Barkley left us, I stopped at the exact time he went to the Bridge 7 days later and thought about it. I did that for about 6 weeks--kept on thinking it was just a long bad nightmare, but it wasn't. Since he left us on the last day of the month I always remember him on the last day of each month. At first it was really sad, but now I just try to remember a good memory, to let him know he's still with us here in spirit.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> just one of those days I guess.
> I keep feeling today like I will wake up from this nightmare and I will come around the corner and he will be there smiling at me like he always did.
> Probably because it was last Monday that I had to let him go.


 
For a long time, each milestone was extra hard for me. I still think I hear copper's tags and expect him to come around the corner.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I keep feeling today like I will wake up from this nightmare and I will come around the corner and he will be there smiling at me like he always did.


Don't be surprised if you do see him for a split second out of the corner of your eye. I have experienced it with both my bridge kids. To me it was not in my mind, I really did see them, regardless of what anyone says. Makes your heart skip a beat. I know they are there looking out for me as Toby is for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thinking of you Barb, sending healing warm thoughts.


----------



## puddinhd58

Thinking of you today Barb..... everyone first week, month, six months, year, etc....is very hard... it takes a long time.... and you never stop missing them...but the pain dulls... 

Hugs....


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Just sending hugs and hoping tomorrow finds you feeling better than today.


----------



## SandyK

I have just spent time reading Toby stories and gotcha days. I loved them all. The sausage was my favorite!! I came today because I was thinking of you and Toby. One week w/out HRH, but I was able to smile from all the stories. There is still all the ups and downs even after they are gone. I am glad you are sharing wonderful stories. So many of us understand you wanting to wake up from the nightmare and Toby being there with you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your stories brought me back in time, like it has happened yesterday. Cant even talk about that. Like Barb I could not bare to cut his fur, I wish I did it long time before he got sick. Still have hard time to erase memories of his last days, could not take photos last weeks. And believed in miracle till the last hour, and prayed and prayed. Even to this day, almost after 8 months, I wake up at night and check the spot next to my bed, with hope all of this was not happened and my Buddy will lift his head to look at me like he did so many times.
Hugs to you Barb.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

Just checking in on you-I know how it hurts. Hopefully, Tito and Tiny are distracting you somewhat~


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I could not bare to cut his fur, I wish I did it long time before he got sick.


Thank you for saying this, while I hope we have many years, the truth is you never really know. I'm doing this today.


----------



## Laurie

Just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you today.

I, too, enjoyed reading about the T's gotcha days....love Tiny's!!!!

Hoping Tiny and Tito are keeping you busy!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentley's Mom said:


> Thank you for saying this, while I hope we have many years, the truth is you never really know. I'm doing this today.


That's not a bad idea, to do these things when they are healthy and young. Also, do a paw print while you can. Our vet had a snafu and they didn't do one for Barkley. It broke my heart when I found out about it.  The lady responsible was very apologetic, but the mistake could not be undone by that time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My vet called today with the results of Tito's bloodwork, and as soon as I heard his voice on the phone I broke down crying. I couldn't even talk to him. Good thing he's a very understanding guy!
Don't know if I mentioned this, but he charged me for the euthanasia procedure, but he didn't charge me a penny for the house call. He said it was just something he wanted to do for me. Considering he's 45 minutes from me, that's incredible. Amazing guy, he's so good to me. 
Today was a tough day for me. Tomorrow I hope will be better. I keep thinking I hear Toby doing the little whining sound he would make right before he barked to let me know he wanted something.


----------



## DNL2448

I am so sorry you are having such a hard time. Still keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> My vet called today with the results of Tito's bloodwork, and as soon as I heard his voice on the phone I broke down crying. I couldn't even talk to him. Good thing he's a very understanding guy!
> Don't know if I mentioned this, but he charged me for the euthanasia procedure, but he didn't charge me a penny for the house call. He said it was just something he wanted to do for me. Considering he's 45 minutes from me, that's incredible. Amazing guy, he's so good to me.
> Today was a tough day for me. Tomorrow I hope will be better. I keep thinking I hear Toby doing the little whining sound he would make right before he barked to let me know he wanted something.


Your vet is a very nice man, but you are a nice client and I'm sure he feels it is the least he can do for you. 

The first time I took TxToby to the vet after losing Barkley his vet walked into the exam room with tears in her eyes--and of course it set both of us off for a very long cry session--even the nurse joined in. They liked Barkley and it hurt them as well to lose one of their favorite patients. Truth be told, it took me several months before I could walk into the clinic without tears welling up and me trying to keep them from flowing down. So I think your breaking down is perfectly natural and I"m sure it happens a lot to veterinarians. 

I swore I heard Barkley howl a few times after he left us. I took it as a sign.


----------



## Neeko13

I've just spent the better part of an hour catching up on all your gotcha stories, as well as Toby stories, I laughed, cried and smiled some...it's great you have so many wonderful stories to remember your sweet : Toby....keep writing, they all make me smile, especially the sausage story, we've had the same story with my Nitey, it was chix though...he lays in the same spot Toby did, but his back legs make it difficult for him to get back up off the hardwood floor...:no:...but he can't help himself, ESP. If there's a chance another piece of meat could fall from the sky....hope your other boys are helping you heal.....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and the boys this morning, Barb. Hoping for a good day for all. Hugs...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have the strangest, illogical feeling that as long as this thread stays alive, a part of my Toby still lives on. I can't explain it.
Thanks everyone for the continuing kind words and good thoughts. 
We are supposed to have really bad weather tomorrow and Friday, and I woke thinking I'm glad Toby won't have to put up with the frigid wind chills and blowing snow with his rather thin coat due to the steroids and demodex. He's in a better place for sure.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I don't think it's strange or illogical. Your feelings are just that...yours. I think there are a lot of people here who do not want this thread to stop. Hugs to you


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I have the strangest, illogical feeling that as long as this thread stays alive, a part of my Toby still lives on. I can't explain it.


I just so understand that feeling, and it is neither strange nor illogical. We'll keep reading all your memories and stories about Toby as long as you want to tell them. :smooch:


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I have the strangest, illogical feeling that as long as this thread stays alive, a part of my Toby still lives on. I can't explain it.


Toby lives on in this thread and whenever you share things you learned from Toby's experiences with someone else. In that respect, what you share, they will likely share to others and he will continue to live on and on


----------



## GoldenMum

Thinking of you today, just wanted to let you know...


----------



## coppers-mom

Although Toby lives on in your hart and mind I know it is nice to have him remembered here too.

I remember thinking with the first big thunderstorm after Copper died that I was glad he wouldn't be afraid of thunderstorms now........

Hugs to you and kisses and hugs to Tito and Tiny.


----------



## PrincessDi

Barb, Grief shows no logic. I believe by continueing to share memories, Toby DOES live on. He will always live on in your heart and the hearts of all of us that were fortunate enough to meet him through you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's strange, one would think that having had him with me almost 14 years I'd have tons and tons of stories to tell, but I'm hard put to think of them. There are a few that stand out, like the time he almost got killed by a grain truck, but mostly it's just day to day stuff that made Toby special to me but wouldn't really be of interest to anyone else. Just things like the way Tiny, Toby and my husband would sit out on the front stoop and wait for me to get home from wherever I was. Tiny always laid by my husband's left side, Toby would sit regally between his legs and survey the area, swinging his head slowly from side to side, over and over and over, waiting for me to get back. Just little memories like that.
The grain truck, well, that's a bad one. My husband had Toby out in the yard, outside the fence (which we argued about all the time, I didn't trust Toby outside the fence....) when Toby spied a rabbit. The rabbit took off, and Toby took off after it. They raced the 300 yards down to the end of our driveway, and both crossed the street. There was a big grain truck coming, Toby cleared the street by inches. Literally. He was within a heartbeat of being killed by a truck going about 50 mph. I was so mad at my husband (who thought it was TOBY'S FAULT!!!) for weeks.


----------



## GoldenCamper

You will always have memories that stand out. When you remember a little one write it down. Take for instance with my boy Tucker. He had a tiny little hole in his nose, seemed to come and go. Found a picture a while ago of another Golden that had it and bookmarked it. It looked like this.

Smiling Golden Retriever | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

He got a crusty nose when he got old. I dared not clean it up with his nasal cancer thing. When I saw him in a private ceremony before cremation they had cleaned up his nose so I got to see it once again.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I'm sending happy, positive thoughts and hoping today is a good day  Oh, and I have a question, how was Toby's name picked? I was reading the gotcha stories again this morning and just wondered.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby was named after another golden that was in puppy class with Tiny! He was a really great dog, and I decided I just loved the name. He was just "Toby", although we did call him Tobias sometimes. 
I have a golden here at the pet hotel right now that has a lot of mannerisms that really remind me of Toby. When it's time to go outside, he will go and stand with his nose right on the doorknob and wait for me to come open it. It makes me smile, and cry.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I have a golden here at the pet hotel right now that has a lot of mannerisms that really remind me of Toby. When it's time to go outside, he will go and stand with his nose right on the doorknob and wait for me to come open it. It makes me smile, and cry.


I can relate. I remember when I saw a dog just like Tucker walking from a distance soon after he passed. Same color, same sugar face, same arthritic gait even. I had a good cry.

Yesterday when we got to our walking area we met a 13 yr old girl Goldie. Same color and sugar face. I smiled as she woofed at me. Tucker did that to folks too, he was known as the official greeter of the bogs.

Sorry for the Tucker stories. I want him back, god how I miss him... as I know you miss Toby.

Forever a place in my heart for senior Goldens, they are the best.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby was named after another golden that was in puppy class with Tiny! He was a really great dog, and I decided I just loved the name. He was just "Toby", although we did call him Tobias sometimes.
> I have a golden here at the pet hotel right now that has a lot of mannerisms that really remind me of Toby. When it's time to go outside, he will go and stand with his nose right on the doorknob and wait for me to come open it. It makes me smile, and cry.


I bet the owners of that puppy class were honored you named your boy after theirs! Our Toby dog is named after his human paternal GF--who is named Tobias (pronounced in the Dutch way--Toe-be-us as opposed to the Texan Toe-by-us). We have a young Barkley down the street and until Barkley passed we called that puppy Barkley Jr. It was strange seeing Barkley Jr right after our loss, but now he brings us so much joy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> I can relate. I remember when I saw a dog just like Tucker walking from a distance soon after he passed. Same color, same sugar face, same arthritic gait even. I had a good cry.
> 
> Yesterday when we got to our walking area we met a 13 yr old girl Goldie. Same color and sugar face. I smiled as she woofed at me. Tucker did that to folks too, he was known as the official greeter of the bogs.
> 
> *Sorry for the Tucker stories. I want him back, god how I miss him... as I know you miss Toby.
> 
> Forever a place in my heart for senior Goldens, they are the best.*


Ditto for me--I really want Barkley back and I miss him every day!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> We have a young Barkley down the street and until Barkley passed we called that puppy Barkley Jr. It was strange seeing Barkley Jr right after our loss, but now he brings us so much joy.


Weird for me to see the Golden across the street. His name is Tucker too. He is now 12 1/2 and slowing down, about the same time my guy did. He is similar in a way but not full of piss and vinegar like my boy was. Tucker never slowed down until the last 9 months.



Dallas Gold said:


> Ditto for me--I really want Barkley back and I miss him every day!


In 4 months it will be 12yrs since my heart girl passed. I still say to her (and Tucker) it is time to go home at the end of the work day. Help me feed the little huntress Fiona. They are with me in spirit and always will till the day I am gone. Nothing like a good dog. As long as I am alive so are they.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Barb, thinking of you and Toby this afternoon....Love hearing your stories. Hugs. Steve, your stories brought tears to my eyes....Hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi

hotel4dogs said:


> I have a golden here at the pet hotel right now that has a lot of mannerisms that really remind me of Toby. When it's time to go outside, he will go and stand with his nose right on the doorknob and wait for me to come open it. It makes me smile, and cry.


I can also relate to this as well Barb. Both my husband and I would cry when we saw a blonde boy that looked like Golda. We have done it a few times with one like Di, but not that many really remind us of her. 

So sorry that you're going through this heartbreak. I know it has to be so very hard for you now.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh Steve, please continue with the Tucker stories! I love hearing them, and it makes me feel so much better to know I am not alone in my feelings and thoughts.



GoldenCamper said:


> I can relate. I remember when I saw a dog just like Tucker walking from a distance soon after he passed. Same color, same sugar face, same arthritic gait even. I had a good cry.
> 
> Yesterday when we got to our walking area we met a 13 yr old girl Goldie. Same color and sugar face. I smiled as she woofed at me. Tucker did that to folks too, he was known as the official greeter of the bogs.
> 
> Sorry for the Tucker stories. I want him back, god how I miss him... as I know you miss Toby.
> 
> Forever a place in my heart for senior Goldens, they are the best.


----------



## coppers-mom

These boys have to be best friends at the bridge since they have made such friends of us.

I miss them all even though I only got to know your darlings through the forum.:smooch:

There was a senior golden recently found in my town and well, I would have had to take him if his owners hadn't been found even though I know it isn't a good idea with so MANY critters at my house now. Old Gold is sure a treasure. I guess young gold is too, but I've only ever had old gold.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Each of them is a very, very special treasure. I do think the longer we have them, meaning the older they get not necessarily how many years we've had them, the more we dote on them and the more attached we get to them. When we have wiped their eyes/ears/butts, held them up so they could potty, held their food bowl so they could eat, they have become a part of us in a different, special way than the younger dogs.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Each of them is a very, very special treasure. I do think the longer we have them, meaning the older they get not necessarily how many years we've had them, the more we dote on them and the more attached we get to them. When we have wiped their eyes/ears/butts, held them up so they could potty, held their food bowl so they could eat, they have become a part of us in a different, special way than the younger dogs.


:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi

hotel4dogs said:


> Each of them is a very, very special treasure. I do think the longer we have them, meaning the older they get not necessarily how many years we've had them, the more we dote on them and the more attached we get to them. When we have wiped their eyes/ears/butts, held them up so they could potty, held their food bowl so they could eat, they have become a part of us in a different, special way than the younger dogs.


Definitely agree with you Barb. For us, we had hard care of Golda for 7 months when he was diagnosed with Congestive Heart Failure, until we had to send him to the bridge. For you, you have been taking care of Toby for much longer as he had so many issues for so long. I can't imagine how difficult this is for you. You two had/have an amazing bond. That bond will last eternally.


----------



## TucAl

I think all the wonderful memories you relate about Toby brings the wonderful memories of Tucson and all his mannerisms to mind - and makes me appreciate every day I have with Al all the more (he'll be 13 in a couple weeks)....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tucson was a very special guy, I have wonderful memories of him, too. He always had a smile on his face, if you could see it around the toy in his mouth!



TucAl said:


> I think all the wonderful memories you relate about Toby brings the wonderful memories of Tucson and all his mannerisms to mind - and makes me appreciate every day I have with Al all the more (he'll be 13 in a couple weeks)....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I could sign all what you've said. Me too have talk every night with my boy, I tell him how my day was and how much I love him and miss him. Greeting in the morning and ask to stay close to me and help me survive the day.
Like you said Barb, those little everyday things are to remember the most of the time. And smell. If I close my eyes I can feel how soft was his fur. After 8 months I realize I will miss my Buddy till my last breath.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Checking in to see how today is and sending more healing thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh Steve, please continue with the Tucker stories! I love hearing them, and it makes me feel so much better to know I am not alone in my feelings and thoughts.


Barb, you are definitely not alone. I think there are a lot of us taking this journey with you in memory of our beloved Bridge dogs. Others are learning from you about what lies ahead - if they are lucky and _loving_ enough to cherish an aging dog through a prolonged illness as you did for HRH Toby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping for a good weekend for you and your boys, Barb. Hugs...


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> Barb, you are definitely not alone. I think there are a lot of us taking this journey with you in memory of our beloved Bridge dogs. Others are learning from you about what lies ahead - if they are lucky and _loving_ enough to cherish an aging dog through a prolonged illness as you did for HRH Toby.


This is _exactly_ what I was planning to say. I feel that all of these wonderful stories and memories, from everyone, are helping me to mentally prepare for something I can't even speak of. I love reading the stories because I know the depth of this kind of love for a dog. Please keep them coming.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Barb, you are definitely not alone. I think there are a lot of us taking this journey with you in memory of our beloved Bridge dogs. Others are learning from you about what lies ahead - if they are lucky and _loving_ enough to cherish an aging dog through a prolonged illness as you did for HRH Toby.





Sweet Girl said:


> This is _exactly_ what I was planning to say. I feel that all of these wonderful stories and memories, from everyone, are helping me to mentally prepare for something I can't even speak of. I love reading the stories because I know the depth of this kind of love for a dog. Please keep them coming.


What they said  Deep down, although I don't really admit it, I know that, for various reasons, Hannah might be my one and only. I'm not sure how I'll cope and it breaks my heart just thinking about it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

When I first opened this business, Tiny and Toby had just turned 3 and 2. I remember like it was yesterday thinking how awful it was when people lost their dogs, and thinking I didn't think I could EVER cope with losing one of mine. I remember thinking I was so glad they were just 3 and 2, and I wouldn't have to face it for a long, long time.
Seems like that was just such a short time ago, and now Toby is gone and Tiny is almost 15.
Where does the time go?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> What they said  Deep down, although I don't really admit it, I know that, for various reasons, Hannah might be my one and only. I'm not sure how I'll cope and it breaks my heart just thinking about it.


I know you feel that way and I confess to feeling the same when my sweet perfect angel Beau was getting up in years, but I honestly think that won't be the case for you. Just wait--Hannah will make sure another love with 4 paws comes along when your heart is ready. It's just a matter of your heart healing and timing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> When I first opened this business, Tiny and Toby had just turned 3 and 2. I remember like it was yesterday thinking how awful it was when people lost their dogs, and thinking I didn't think I could EVER cope with losing one of mine. I remember thinking I was so glad they were just 3 and 2, and I wouldn't have to face it for a long, long time.
> Seems like that was just such a short time ago, and now Toby is gone and Tiny is almost 15.
> Where does the time go?


Good question--I'm still recovering from TxT's puppy mischief and he will turn 8 on January 24. When people refer to him as an old dog my first reaction is to correct them and tell them the white face is just a disguise.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito will be FIVE in March. I still call him "the baby boy". Toby was "my old boy" and Tito "the baby boy". 
Toby was the only one I ever said "whozzamyboy? whozzamyboy?" to. It doesn't feel right saying it to Tito.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I used to call Beau and Barkley --my Big Boy, when they were around. Beau was a big dog, Barkley stood tall, even though he was a skinny boy, but Toby just looks like a puppy--I haven't had the urge to call him Big Boy--he's still my little guy! Even if we get a new addition when he is still with us, he will always be my little guy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> What they said  Deep down, although I don't really admit it, I know that, for various reasons, Hannah might be my one and only. I'm not sure how I'll cope and it breaks my heart just thinking about it.


Maybe we all feel this way for a while after we lose a beloved dog, but the best tribute we can pay to them is to love another dog. Our Goldens are generous creatures (even though mine are sometimes jealous of each other when it comes to cuddles) and they want us to be happy. Having us spend years in mourning would not please them. Goldens live _NOW_ and celebrate their time with us. I think that's what they want for us, too, and one of the best lessons they have to teach us.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito will be FIVE in March. I still call him "the baby boy". Toby was "my old boy" and Tito "the baby boy".
> Toby was the only one I ever said "whozzamyboy? whozzamyboy?" to. It doesn't feel right saying it to Tito.


I laughed SO hard when reading "whozzamyboy?"! I'll get Hannah riled up with some similar phrases and I'm glad to know that they will translate into text!  I think 5 is still a baby - after all we're all as young as we act! 

Dallas Gold and GoldensGirl - thank you for the kind words, I absolutely agree. I'm hopeful, but realistic. If it was just about being open, I think I'd be fine, but there are several other factors involved - maybe they'll take care of themselves, but I don't know. I try not to think about it too much. I hope it's a long time with lots of quality for Hannah before I have to think too much about it. 

<<<<<<Hugs to all!>>>>>>


----------



## hotel4dogs

After the last 8 weeks with Toby, the thought does creep into my head that Tito *might* be my last golden. 
It's not the sorrow, although right now that's a big part of it. But more so, it's the physical strain of what I had to do for him the last 2 months of his life. He was a big golden, and required a lot of help. I'm not sure that, 15 or more years from now (I plan on my dogs living a long time!) I will physically be able to handle a big dog.
My husband is a lot older than I am. He'll be, God willing, 85 in 15 years. I'll be 68, but this autoimmune disease is taking a toll on my muscles and joints and I may not be able to do the things I did for Toby. Lifting him, turning him over. Holding him up to poop. Helping him in and out of the house, which took 2 of us the last week or 10 days. Is it fair to take on a dog, and then not be able to give them the end of life care that I had to give HRH? 
But on the other hand, Tiny is almost 15 and requires nothing in terms of physical help (yet). She's also smaller, at 57 pounds. Toby was 75, he was 90 when he was healthy before his muscles atrophied. 
Something to mull over. I just don't know. I do love my gold dogs so very much.




hubbub said:


> I laughed SO hard when reading "whozzamyboy?"! I'll get Hannah riled up with some similar phrases and I'm glad to know that they will translate into text!  I think 5 is still a baby - after all we're all as young as we act!
> 
> Dallas Gold and GoldensGirl - thank you for the kind words, I absolutely agree. I'm hopeful, but realistic. If it was just about being open, I think I'd be fine, but there are several other factors involved - maybe they'll take care of themselves, but I don't know. I try not to think about it too much. I hope it's a long time with lots of quality for Hannah before I have to think too much about it.
> 
> <<<<<<Hugs to all!>>>>>>


----------



## Angelina

Maybe when the time comes you can target a dog that won't get so big. Nellie is only 57 - 60 pounds depending on how many treats she gets! (oops!) so you just never know.... I personally think the mental benefit of having a dog is going to help you physically in the long run. I know for me it would...K


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> After the last 8 weeks with Toby, the thought does creep into my head that Tito *might* be my last golden.
> 
> Something to mull over. I just don't know. I do love my gold dogs so very much.


I mulled it over too. I wasn't sure I would ever get another golden either. But look at me, new puppy coming two weeks from Monday.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> After the last 8 weeks with Toby, the thought does creep into my head that Tito *might* be my last golden.
> It's not the sorrow, although right now that's a big part of it. But more so, it's the physical strain of what I had to do for him the last 2 months of his life. He was a big golden, and required a lot of help. I'm not sure that, 15 or more years from now (I plan on my dogs living a long time!) I will physically be able to handle a big dog... Is it fair to take on a dog, and then not be able to give them the end of life care that I had to give HRH?... Something to mull over. I just don't know. I do love my gold dogs so very much.


It's good to think about these ethical considerations, but this is an argument that could keep us from adopting children or animals once we become adults! Remember that no one of us is guaranteed health beyond the instant we have it and nobody is guaranteed a number of years. I have lost family members to disease at age 3, cousins before age 40, and other relatives past 100 years old. It is wonderful to include care for our animals in our wills, but I hope we don't have to give up having them once we realize that we are not immortal. 

Toby's life with you was extraordinary, but he would have been blessed to be with you even under very different circumstances. We went through some days with Charlie when it took both of us to get him outside and otherwise care for him. I like to think that if we had said goodbye before it came to that, he would still have had a very good life.

I guess this ultimately comes down to trusting your own heart and doing what is right for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hubby and I will be up there too if we get a puppy next year, but we don't want to miss the joy that goldens bring to our lives. There are non-profits starting in our area that specifically target human seniors desires to keep their pets and volunteers go out to help them. Maybe in the future they will be more widespread around the nation. My thought was we would get one more golden and then, if we don't feel we can handle the physical demands, we'll go with a smaller breed. What breed I have no clue, because I only have eyes for the gold!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know, Lucy, and also I think HRH required a lot more help and care for a lot longer than a lot of dogs do. So maybe that's why it's such a concern for me right now. Maybe Tiny will just walk across the floor and keel over and die some day, and I'll feel totally differently about it. 
Just something that has been on my mind a bit.
Anne, I've thought the same thing about maybe getting a smaller breed, but it's just so hard to imagine having any dog that's not a golden!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I know, Lucy, and also I think HRH required a lot more help and care for a lot longer than a lot of dogs do. So maybe that's why it's such a concern for me right now. Maybe Tiny will just walk across the floor and keel over and die some day, and I'll feel totally differently about it.
> Just something that has been on my mind a bit.
> Anne, I've thought the same thing about maybe getting a smaller breed, but it's just so hard to imagine having any dog that's not a golden!


I thought my guy was the perfect size for an older person, then I remember that he's too strong for me at my current age! :doh::doh: He's 57 lbs now.


----------



## BayBeams

I just caught up to this thread because my laptop is blocking me from this site. I just want to tell you my thoughts have been with you as I viewed posts on my blackberry. I just haven't been able to respond. I know my experience with my most loving Beau has shown me that Golden's will always be in my life. In fact, I am considering fostering Goldens so I can give someone else a special Beau....
You were an amazing Mom to Toby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It seems we are all at same age category. As you know I am dogless now, mostly due to my grief. I too had to carry Buddy around for last couple weeks of his life so I understand. But when I am ready to love another dog, I will do it as a tribute to my Buddy. He was my only and first but I hope not last.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Please everyone light a candle in Toby's memory for Hannah (hubbub). She is having a rough time right now, and she reminds me so much of my poor dear Toby with all of his problems that it just breaks my heart.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Please everyone light a candle in Toby's memory for Hannah (hubbub). She is having a rough time right now, and she reminds me so much of my poor dear Toby with all of his problems that it just breaks my heart.
> 
> Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


Candle lit. Thank you for the suggestion.

Barb, do you think the Biko Brace might help Hannah? I just left a post about it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just posted there, it really didn't help Toby at all. I ended up returning it to them. 
It seems like it really has potential, but something about it just wasn't right for him. If the bands had too much tension, he snapped his feet forward and fell over. If they didn't have enough, it did nothing. We just couldn't seem to get to a level where it did what it was supposed to do.
Now the wheelchair, that was a Godsend!




GoldensGirl said:


> Candle lit. Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> Barb, do you think the Biko Brace might help Hannah? I just left a post about it.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I too wonder how many dogs I have left in me, our lives really are not all that long either.

Candle lit for Hannah. My darn Boston accent came through the keyboard..HAHNA..sorry:curtain:



Buddy's mom forever said:


> It seems we are all at same age category. As you know I am dogless now, mostly due to my grief. I too had to carry Buddy around for last couple weeks of his life so I understand. But when I am ready to love another dog, I will do it as a tribute to my Buddy. He was my only and first but I hope not last.


Buddy's mom: When I lost Deardra I had a talk with my vet some time afterward. He asked me how I was. I told him I had not had a good day since she passed.

He said I wouldn't have a good day until I got another dog. When his first dog passed he waited 2 years. He looks back on that and thought it a shame he waited. A new friend will not just magically fix you, it takes time. I hope you start building new memories soon with a new boy or girl in Buddy's honor. Your healing will be faster.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Please everyone light a candle in Toby's memory for Hannah (hubbub). She is having a rough time right now, and she reminds me so much of my poor dear Toby with all of his problems that it just breaks my heart.


Thank you everyone - tears flowing freely  ETA - things are a little better tonight - update here 



GoldenCamper said:


> Candle lit for Hannah. My darn Boston accent came through the keyboard..HAHNA..sorry:curtain:


A friend I've lost touch with lived in Boston - whenever I would phone, her mom would as me to repeat things in my accent  LOL!


----------



## goldencontriever3

I have just been catching up. Please know even if I am not able to post each day that you and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers. I love reading your stories about Toby. I hope they bring a smile. He will live on in your heart. Hugs


----------



## hubbub

Good morning  I wanted to check in to see how today's going.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of my boy and keeping his memory alive. It's 2 weeks today and it still feels like a nightmare from which I will awake.
I saw quite a few people yesterday that I haven't seen for a while, and every time someone asked me how my dogs are, I broke down. I felt so foolish. But they're all "dog people" so they understood.




hubbub said:


> Good morning  I wanted to check in to see how today's going.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*

Barbara

If they were dog people, they understood!!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for thinking of my boy and keeping his memory alive. It's 2 weeks today and it still feels like a nightmare from which I will awake.
> I saw quite a few people yesterday that I haven't seen for a while, and every time someone asked me how my dogs are, I broke down. I felt so foolish. But they're all "dog people" so they understood.


I'm sure it's still very raw - 2 weeks is really no time at all. I realized it has just been 2 weeks when I logged on this morning. I'm glad you were surrounded by people who understand


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for thinking of my boy and keeping his memory alive. It's 2 weeks today and it still feels like a nightmare from which I will awake.
> I saw quite a few people yesterday that I haven't seen for a while, and every time someone asked me how my dogs are, I broke down. I felt so foolish. But they're all "dog people" so they understood.


You're not foolish.:smooch: That lovely boy had a huge chunk of your heart with his and it hurts.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Two weeks is still that raw stage when you can't predict your emotions. I would see a dog on TV and cry. I saw a labradoodle on a walk with big curls and cried. I went into the vet's office and cried. Most people totally understand--they've been there themselves, or they will be soon if they own animals and love them like family. 

Your Toby is still VERY much in our thoughts and he is alive in many of our hearts too.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> Your Toby is still VERY much in our thoughts and _he is alive in many of our hearts too_.


and always will be.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Some of the things that I miss most about Toby are truly things he hasn't been able to do for a long time.
One of his most endearing, and annoying, habits was sitting in my lap. He weighed almost 90 pounds until his muscles started to atrophe.
I have a reclining chair that I always sit in to read and watch TV. He would come to the side of the chair, and keep his back legs on the ground and plop his body over me. He's stay there until I finally got tired of being squashed and shoved him off of me. 
I'd love to be squashed just one more time.


----------



## coppers-mom

That image brought a smile and a tear. What a love bug.:smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for thinking of my boy and keeping his memory alive. It's 2 weeks today and it still feels like a nightmare from which I will awake.
> I saw quite a few people yesterday that I haven't seen for a while, and every time someone asked me how my dogs are, I broke down. I felt so foolish. But they're all "dog people" so they understood.


Barb, it has been over 6 months since Charlie died and I still tear up every time I think about him. I had an all-out good cry in his memory more than once during the holidays. Thinking about the last days with Sabrina will still cause sniffles more than 6 years after she left us. So don't expect me to think you're foolish.

If people don't understand, I don't want them in my life. :no:


----------



## PrincessDi

I can just picture that! What a sweet boy!


----------



## coppers-mom

My home computer has a broken fan so I won't be checking in tomorrow.
Please keep telling Toby stories. They are therapeutic for you and me too.


----------



## caseypooh

Hi, you have been on my mind and I wanted to check in on you. I like reading Toby stories, he sure was a love bug.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, looking at Toby's pictures, reading his stories and still don't know what to say to easy your pain.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Good Morning, just checking in to see how you are. Hugs to you and kisses and belly rubs to Tiny and Tito


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of us. It makes me feel so good to know that Toby is remembered. 
I'm amazed at how much extra time I seem to have, how much time I must have spent caring for HRH and worshipping him at his throne. I think what happens is we make the changes as small changes, one at a time, so we don't realize how much time it takes. But when they are gone, it leaves a huge, empty hole.


----------



## MikaTallulah

hotel4dogs said:


> Some of the things that I miss most about Toby are truly things he hasn't been able to do for a long time.
> One of his most endearing, and annoying, habits was sitting in my lap. He weighed almost 90 pounds until his muscles started to atrophe.
> I have a reclining chair that I always sit in to read and watch TV. He would come to the side of the chair, and keep his back legs on the ground and plop his body over me. He's stay there until I finally got tired of being squashed and shoved him off of me.
> I'd love to be squashed just one more time.


My 120 pound Lucky would do the same thing but would also get his whole body on the recliner with me or my mom and put his head on our shoulders.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I think what happens is we make the changes as small changes, one at a time, so we don't realize how much time it takes.


That's why I was so thrilled to find you and others on this forum! It seemed like a little bit here and there with Hannah, but quickly became part of the regular routine. After her cancer diagnosis, I really realized how much time I spent doing different things (when you're writing out instructions for others, it's suddenly a VERY long list).

I can't remember which thread, but someone mentioned being "tired" and it was a small personal comfort because I knew others were taking similar steps to care for their babies and I shouldn't expect myself to be a superhero  

But as long as she's feeling pretty good, we're good.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just a random thought.
In the past year or so, Toby had been completely blind. Tiny is stone deaf, and Tito never, ever barks. 
We called them See No Evil, Hear No Evil, and Speak No Evil.
(sheesh I typed Toby HAS been, had to change it to past tense, broke my heart)


----------



## GoldenCamper

I watched Toby's wheelchair video yesterday. That boy sure enjoyed life thanks to his loyal servants 

It will always warm my heart to see a dog with problems continuing to enjoy life in the face of adversity. Something we should all take to heart as we face our own.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I guess I could look before I ask, but I wonder if anyone ever started a thread on here to talk about all the silly things that our Bridge kids did back whenever, that make us smile now, such as Toby on your lap?

I'm still thinking of how HRH would wait by the treat drawer, Barb I don't remember exactly how you worded it but Toby still had the desire for those Royal Treats.

The other day for some reason I remembered how Maggie used to body slam the side of the bed in order to wake me up, and how she'd sneak up behind me when walking to the mailbox, and she'd try to knock my legs out from under me. Maybe that's why she went lame, it was a payback? I say that in jest, of course!

Keep the stories coming, Barb! Hugs to you. And I do so remember all that free time once she was gone and don't regret all that I did for Maggie. I know you feel the same.


----------



## hotel4dogs

When Tiny and Toby were much younger, they would play endlessly. We always fed them first, and then we would eat. They loved to play bitey-face while we were eating, usually not far from the table.
For whatever reason, whenever they would start to play hard they would both sneeze. It was the funniest thing, they would stand and sneeze at each other for about 60 seconds or so. 
Guess you had to be there. But it always cracked us up, the two of them standing there sneezing in each others' faces!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Just a random thought.
> In the past year or so, Toby had been completely blind. Tiny is stone deaf, and Tito never, ever barks.
> We called them See No Evil, Hear No Evil, and Speak No Evil.
> (sheesh I typed Toby HAS been, had to change it to past tense, broke my heart)


That made me laugh so hard I woke up Bentley. Just for the record, you can still use present tense. I feel very confident in saying that from where Toby looks he definitely sees No Evil 

I laughed at the vision of them sneezing at each other too. 

I hope you have a wonderful day, full of warm memories...and that you think of more stories to share, I love reading them.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Dawn. The memories come at random times, and still bring tears, but they also bring a warmth to my heart. I don't want his memory to ever fade, just the memory of how much of an invalid he was at the end.


----------



## Jige

It is so hard to loose a heart dog. It will be 3yrs in feb since Mikado has been gone and there are times when I walk into the living I see him sleeping on the chair. I would like to say it gets easier with some dogs yes it does but with heart dogs I dont think so. 

R.I.P Toby old man. I didnt know you but I loved what I read about you in the short time i have been here.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Toby and Tiny sneezing at each other must have been so fun to watch, thanks for the smile  I have a picture of Tucker caught in mid-sneeze and it always makes me


----------



## hotel4dogs

ah, so many things that seemed so unimportant at the time, that I desperately wish I had photos of now. 
I have very, very few photos of Tiny or Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom

"sheesh I typed Toby HAS been, had to change it to past tense, broke my heart) "

It hurts for a long, long time especially with a boy you were so wrapped up in.


I've never seen bitey face until we kept tucker and emily. they do some serious bitey face! too funny! I've missed out on some fun it seems, but getting the older guys was wonderful too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

His Royal Highness at about 9 weeks old


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hard to believe these photos were taken almost 14 years ago. The captions got cut off, they say, "Going.,...going....gone" on the last 3 photos.
Tiny and Toby were the best of buddies from day 1. I'm surprised she doesn't really seem to miss him.


----------



## caseypooh

Oh my gosh, look how little he looks, that sweet little face.


----------



## hotel4dogs

His Royal Highness was my heart dog from the first moment we met. He was never far from my side. Literally.


----------



## PrincessDi

Toby and Tiny sure were beautiful and sweet pups. It's sad how quickly the time passes.


----------



## PrincessDi

Barb, you were posting while i was! I especially love the last 2. What a sweet boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, he was a charmer for sure. I always said to him, "who's my best boy? whozzamyboy??". 
Today has been a very hard day for me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Those photos are just so precious. We are trying to document every thing our Toby does that is cute with a photo or video just to preserve his memory when he is gone. I should probably set up a time released video camera to capture the counter surfing...

I'm sorry today has been a rough one for you. Hugs dear friend.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My husband went out tonight, and I'm so glad. I'm so tired of him not understanding how upset I am. I swear, he hardly misses Toby, if at all. Of course, Toby was MY dog (and my responsibility), but still. 
Every time I cry he just shakes his head, and I know he is thinking "get over it already".
So at least tonight I can sit and have a good cry in peace.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> My husband went out tonight, and I'm so glad. I'm so tired of him not understanding how upset I am. I swear, he hardly misses Toby, if at all. Of course, Toby was MY dog (and my responsibility), but still.
> Every time I cry he just shakes his head, and I know he is thinking "get over it already".
> So at least tonight I can sit and have a good cry in peace.


I hope you have a very good cry tonight. It is a good and natural thing to let your emotions out this way. 

Some people don't get it. I'm sorry it's your husband.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry it has been a bad day. Let the tears flow and sob all you need to. Here we understand.

Sometimes I think men have shorter lives that women do because they bottle up a lot of emotions and the price of holding them in is shorter lives. I wouldn't be surprised if your husband goes out and finds a way to grieve, too. Maybe he just can't do it in front of you. My own guy is a bit like that.

Holding you gently in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Bentley's Mom

The photos are so sweet. Thank you for sharing them. I'm sorry today was not better and that your husband is being less than supportive. Sending hugs and positive thoughts that tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## GoldenMum

I have been struggling getting Clyde to eat, DH just doesn't get it when he sees me on the ground hand feeding him. I am so sorry you're having a bad day....your pictures of HRH are beautiful! Hugs from NC!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Hard to believe these photos were taken almost 14 years ago.....Tiny and Toby were the best of buddies from day 1. I'm surprised she doesn't really seem to miss him.


Those pictures brought tears to my eyes! They are so sweet. I've been so lax over the years about taking Hannah's picture. I know I'll want them later and I really should make an effort. 

I'd wondered how Tiny and Tito were handling things. I wonder if on level they reached a peace with each other before. I guess it's hard on both sides, you're surprised at her reaction, but you'd worry if you'd notice her grieving. 



hotel4dogs said:


> My husband went out tonight, and I'm so glad. I'm so tired of him not understanding how upset I am. I swear, he hardly misses Toby, if at all. Of course, Toby was MY dog (and my responsibility), but still.
> Every time I cry he just shakes his head, and I know he is thinking "get over it already".
> So at least tonight I can sit and have a good cry in peace.


I'm so sorry. I hope you can have some time to yourself.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do think that Toby was declining for so long, and the last 8 weeks were particularly bad, that Tiny and Tito bonded more with each other than with Toby. Tiny would still try to get him to play with her, but would quickly give up and play with Tito instead. But yes, I'm glad they're not really grieving for him. That would be worse.


----------



## maggie1951

hotel4dogs said:


> My husband went out tonight, and I'm so glad. I'm so tired of him not understanding how upset I am. I swear, he hardly misses Toby, if at all. Of course, Toby was MY dog (and my responsibility), but still.
> Every time I cry he just shakes his head, and I know he is thinking "get over it already".
> So at least tonight I can sit and have a good cry in peace.


I know how hard it is i try and go to another room Sadie was my heart dog and Meg was Rays


----------



## maggie1951

Barb i will try and make you smile Charlie was so naughty at the vets today i think they will be asking for her autograph next when they heard Charlie was in the waiting room the vet nurse's came up to see Naughty Charlie and they said so its you that won't go down the stairs and lays down and won't move.
And of course she played up today and had everyone laughing except me boy does she show me up 
Her blood pressure is down but mine is up i think


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

It is amazing how perceptive dogs are-I am so glad that Tito and Tiny are so bonded. I agree, it is so much harder grieving when you are watching your pet/pets grieve, too.

Cry all you want to!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Dawn. The memories come at random times, and still bring tears, but they also bring a warmth to my heart. I don't want his memory to ever fade, just the memory of how much of an invalid he was at the end.


I'm so glad you're sharing your memories. I love reading them.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope you had a good night, Barb. Loved the pictures of all of you. Hoping for a good weekend for you and the boys.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love Toby's puppy pics! If you want me to put together a video of him someday let me know. I notice you have a similiar photo book I have. I am bummed all the pics I put in that one ended up getting glued to the pages over time. Bet that happened to you too 

Men are "fixers". I think DH may be frustrated he can't fix your sadness. I bet he is sad too but chooses not to show it. Just my 2 cents as a guy.


----------



## goldensmum

Toby's memory will never ever fade

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO.

Sending some hugs your way


----------



## hotel4dogs

I asked my husband today why he doesn't seem to miss Toby very much. Without a second's pause, he said, "because he is still with us, every day".


----------



## Angelina

Love the pictures and oh so sorry for your pain. I couldn't even say my first golden's name (rusty) after he died for 5 years without sobbing. I found with the passing of my mom that showers worked really well for a good cry, or a drive in the country. No one really understands this type of pain unless they've had it before and if so; they would never judge you for it. With my mom too I tiled a patio with slate...it was a great outlet of energy and I just had my favorite tunes and cried while I worked. Give yourself some time, and create the privacy because this is all part of the mourning process. Dogs are lucky because they live in the here and now, and don't dwell on the past. They also don't have to worry about the future. Hang in there, enjoy your other pups and vent here all you want; you have a very understanding audience... K


----------



## Angelina

Just read what your husband says and it is true; but we all grieve differently and I hope he respects what you need to do to mourn. It has not been a lot of time....


----------



## coppers-mom

My husband hasn't been as bonded to dogs as I have been and am either.
I think little tucker is changing that since he is more my husband's baby.

Needless to say my keyboard showed my losses last year (well, really the year before) by being gummed up with tears. DH was grossed out by the keyboard and I didn't correct him when he thought it was coffee. He noticed there was a lot of "coffee" on the keyboard lately. It was tears for you and Toby of course, but he wouldn't understand that at all. that's just how it is I guess, but I really think he has finally got a dog he is bonding to and that will help him understand. Copper was ALL mine and he made no bones about it. 
Ahhh - I just saw the post where he said Toby is still with you every day.:smooch: He is, but the physical is still so hard to do without. Hugs, hugs and more hugs to you all.

The pictures are adorable! I love the going, going, gone and then little toby in your lap and on your shoulder being burped. I can project forward and imagine him trying to climb up there when he was full grown..:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby's puppy pictures made me remember another silly little thing he used to do (I may have posted this in another thread, another time, I don't remember?) when he was just a young prince and we lived in our other house.
We had a staircase that had a landing on it and made a 90 degree turn. Toby would take his tennis ball to the top of the stairs, and then drop it down. It would bounce off the wall on the landing just right, and bounce to the bottom of the stairs. He would run down and get it, then run back up and do it over and over again. 
He was such an easy puppy.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I asked my husband today why he doesn't seem to miss Toby very much. Without a second's pause, he said, "because he is still with us, every day".


Awww darn husbands. Every time I'm ready to chew mine out for something he comes through saying the sweetest, most amazing thing without even thinking about it.

Hope today was a little better.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby's puppy pictures made me remember another silly little thing he used to do (I may have posted this in another thread, another time, I don't remember?) when he was just a young prince and we lived in our other house.
> We had a staircase that had a landing on it and made a 90 degree turn. Toby would take his tennis ball to the top of the stairs, and then drop it down. It would bounce off the wall on the landing just right, and bounce to the bottom of the stairs. He would run down and get it, then run back up and do it over and over again.
> He was such an easy puppy.


deja vu....deja vu.... Guess who does that in our house?? Yes, you guessed it Sir Toby of Texas. We always enjoyed him entertaining himself as a young dog. They are so smart!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Last night for the first time I had a dream about Toby. It was so real, I felt I could reach out and pet him (and I did, in the dream). He was shoving his face in mine while I was sleeping, which he used to do when he wanted me to get up, and I would pet him and pet him, hoping he'd go back to sleep and let me go back to sleep, too. Finally, in the dream, I shoved him away and then felt really bad for doing so, went and sat on the floor to pet him, and woke up.
It was so real.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy Toby visited you last night. I had same experience about at the same time after Buddy was gone. It is real, it makes you happy and sad, but I wish it happens again and again.
Toby was cute puppy. I enjoy reading about him. As for Tiny, she is like your husband, she knows Toby never left.
Hope you have peaceful weekend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

As for DH, I asked my husband recently about missing Buddy and he told me, of course I miss him a lot but somebody has to stay sane in this house.
I took Buddy's leaving really, really hard, crying every day for months.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad you had this dream of him. I had a dream of Tucker lying on the couch with me with him in between my legs 4 months to the day after he passed. It also was very, very real.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby's puppy pictures made me remember another silly little thing he used to do (I may have posted this in another thread, another time, I don't remember?) when he was just a young prince and we lived in our other house.
> We had a staircase that had a landing on it and made a 90 degree turn. Toby would take his tennis ball to the top of the stairs, and then drop it down. It would bounce off the wall on the landing just right, and bounce to the bottom of the stairs. He would run down and get it, then run back up and do it over and over again.
> He was such an easy puppy.


My childhood Golden used to do this, too! We had a straight staircase, and he'd go up and let the ball bounce down. We'd toss it back up to him, and he'd drop it again. If no one was around to toss it back up, he'd come down and get it and go back up and drop it again. I can still remember how it sounded as it came bouncing down the carpetted steps.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I'm so glad Toby came to visit you. I hope you have a fabulous weekend and many more midnight moments with Toby


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, how lovely that your angel boy paid you a visit last night. I'm enjoying your memories of Toby at whatever age, so I'm hoping you are smiling a bit through your tears. My mom told my husband to drag me to a shrink about six months after Cody died. He didn't because I think even he understood that our bond was a once-in-a-lifetime, you share a soul kind of connection....and that takes quite some time to mourn when you lose it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

In Toby's later years he was terrified of storms, and he would crawl up onto the sofa and get between me and the back of the sofa. He'd make himself as small as possible to fit there, and I'd put the quilt over both of us and we'd snuggle on the sofa until the storms passed.



GoldenCamper said:


> Glad you had this dream of him. I had a dream of Tucker lying on the couch with me with him in between my legs 4 months to the day after he passed. It also was very, very real.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad that you had a visit from Toby. He knew that you needed to know that he was ok and waiting for you on the other side. I had a dream at about 3 months after Di left, that I was holding her like I used to when she was a pup. She was curled up in my arms. You know that Toby will never have to be afraid of lightening storms again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was the one who was feared of thunderstorm (still am) and Buddy comforted me. Before we came here, we lived in European country torn apart by bloody war. I have flashbacks of tank guns firing when it's storm. Who's gonna comfort me now? I miss my boy so, so much.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I was the one who was feared of thunderstorm (still am) and Buddy comforted me. Before we came here, we lived in European country torn apart by bloody war. I have flashbacks of tank guns firing when it's storm. Who's gonna comfort me now? I miss my boy so, so much.


I am so sorry to read about your living through a civil war. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wow, that must have been horrible. 
My heart breaks for you missing your boy. I do know how you are feeling. It's so, so hard.
We had very heavy storms here last night. I missed my boy's face in my face, breathing in my face, until I would get up and go on the sofa with him. I was so sad, but was glad he no longer has to be afraid of storms. Although Tiny was afraid, and I had to get up with her. But she doesn't get up on the sofa with me, just lies on her bed in front of the sofa.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I was the one who was feared of thunderstorm (still am) and Buddy comforted me. Before we came here, we lived in European country torn apart by bloody war. I have flashbacks of tank guns firing when it's storm. Who's gonna comfort me now? I miss my boy so, so much.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Toby visited you in your dreams.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I had Tiny at the vet today, and it was very, very hard for me because everyone that works there came in to the exam room one at a time to express their sympathy over losing Toby. With each new person, I burst into tears again. When my vet hugged me hello (which he always does) I really broke down.
Whew, I'm glad that first visit since losing Toby is over. Hopefully the next one will be more normal.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Barb, Toby will always be in your dreams. My mom will be gone two years in May. I have the most vivid dreams that she appears in....


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I had Tiny at the vet today, and it was very, very hard for me because everyone that works there came in to the exam room one at a time to express their sympathy over losing Toby. With each new person, I burst into tears again. When my vet hugged me hello (which he always does) I really broke down.
> Whew, I'm glad that first visit since losing Toby is over. Hopefully the next one will be more normal.


That happened to me as well--the next visit will be much less tearful because everyone has already expressed their sorrows and sympathy. I knew I was in trouble when our regular vet came in with tears in her eyes that first time. Walking into the clinic that first time was surreal too. 

How is Tiny doing?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I thought Tiny deserves her own thread, not to be buried in page 200+ of Toby's, so I'm about to write up her vet visit


----------



## AmberSunrise

My first time to the vet after Rowdy died was very hard - everyone coming in to see me, to say a few words about their memories of him etc. It was very hard, but after I cried my eyes out again in the car in the parking lot, it brought comfort to me - I hope you were comforted by their wanting to let you know they cared as well. The next time for me was much better ...



hotel4dogs said:


> I had Tiny at the vet today, and it was very, very hard for me because everyone that works there came in to the exam room one at a time to express their sympathy over losing Toby. With each new person, I burst into tears again. When my vet hugged me hello (which he always does) I really broke down.
> Whew, I'm glad that first visit since losing Toby is over. Hopefully the next one will be more normal.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, Sharon, everyone had kind words and sweet memories of Toby, he had so many health issues everyone there had gotten to know him really really well. And it did bring me comfort to know that so many remember him so fondly. I don't want his memory to die, then I will feel that he is really gone forever.


----------



## caseypooh

I am glad, I would like to get to know Tiny. 

Firsts are especially hard, my first call to our vet after Casey passed was so hard. It's a little easier now but it's also been a year, some days it feels like yesterday and other days it feels like such a long time.

I'm hoping your days are a little more gentle for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

This is a horrible thing to say, and I would only say it to other dog people....
I do love Tiny. A lot. And I will be devastated when I lose her, she was my first dog and she's very special to me. I will do all the things I can to keep her comfortable and happy for as long as possible, just like I did with Toby.
But she's NOT Toby. Toby was my heart dog. I will never feel the way about Tiny that I felt about Toby.


----------



## mylissyk

I think most of us here will completely understand that sentiment, and still totally love our other pups to distraction. I know I do.


----------



## caseypooh

I understand, I had to come to the realization that Jessie will not be like Casey. She is her own little soul and I love her so much. I'll never have Casey back though and that was a very hard thing for me to accept.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I knew you guys would understand. Tiny is special in her own way. Tito is the most fun you can imagine. But Toby, ah, he was a part of me.


----------



## TucAl

A really difficult time for me was the first time I brought Al to your hotel after Tucson passed away. I started crying about 2 miles out, cried as I let Al off and cried about 2 more miles (your daughter was very understanding).....look forward to reading Tito's thread.....


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I had Tiny at the vet today, and it was very, very hard for me because everyone that works there came in to the exam room one at a time to express their sympathy over losing Toby. With each new person, I burst into tears again. When my vet hugged me hello (which he always does) I really broke down.
> Whew, I'm glad that first visit since losing Toby is over. Hopefully the next one will be more normal.


Oh, that must have been so emotionally exhausting. Your sadness and grief are still so raw and right at the surface. I'm just like you - I can be really strong, but as soon as someone hugs me or says something nice, I start to cry. I hope it does get better - it will - but I think he'll always be really present in your thoughts and heart.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I knew you guys would understand. Tiny is special in her own way. Tito is the most fun you can imagine. But Toby, ah, he was a part of me.


 
Big hugs to you. Toby will always be present in your heart and mind, but the pain will lessen with time. 

It is easier now that it has been 15 months, but yep I still miss that little face peering up at me. I laughed in the shower last night when I remembered Copper somehow pushed in the stopper, turned on the water (cold not less or at least not hot), let the tub fill then jumped in and flooded the upstairs and downstairs bathroom. He was sitting in the sink (yep - it's a big sink) when DH found him.:doh: He KNEW better than to get up to his shannagins when it wasn't going to be me who found him. I would have covered it up after laughing since it was only tile and tongue and groove that got wet so no lasting harm.

Life is easier without the special things copper brought, but still a bit sad. I'm just glad we got to spend as much time together as we did.:yes:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh Teresa, life is so much easier without Toby. I don't have to spend 2 hours a day caring for a dog, bandaging, feeding, bringing water, cooking, carrying outside, worrying about being home to take him outside, giving meds, and on and on. But I'd be glad to still have to do it.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> But I'd be glad to still have to do it.


:yes: Because it was all done with love.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

My friend that lent me His Royal Highness's Chariot (wheelchair) is coming by tomorrow to pick it up. I don't know why, but that really breaks my heart. I guess because it's the last thing here that was Toby's during his last year. 
That means he really, really is gone. Forever.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> My friend that lent me His Royal Highness's Chariot (wheelchair) is coming by tomorrow to pick it up. I don't know why, but that really breaks my heart. I guess because it's the last thing here that was Toby's during his last year.
> That means he really, really is gone. Forever.


I lost my last little piece of Copper when you lost his cosmic twin. Dang, I miss them both now. I automatically want to check on Toby as soon as I log on. I didn't know him, but I KNEW him.:smooch:

The picture I remember most of Toby was the one in his chariot. He sure could go with that thing. I remember the video of him trucking around your huge back yard. So sweet and so sad that he is gone. Hugs, hugs and more hugs.


----------



## hubbub

I imagine that it will be a very hard thing to do, perhaps more so than returning to the vet. I'm glad he had it and was able to enjoy bustling around the yard (his kingdom) in it. I loved watching the video too. 

I wasn't in the Toby thread when he was prepping for his chariot, but that was so kind of your friend to lend it to you for him. BUT, I've heard it's like that with celebrities - - always getting stuff on loan for special events  - like extra time with loved ones.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We made some very sweet, special memories with HRH's royal chariot.


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> BUT, I've heard it's like that with celebrities - - always getting stuff on loan for special events  - like extra time with loved ones.


 He was a celebrity and we all have wonderful memories. The gournd squirrel, chariot and his obvious glee at trucking on, and of course his royal bowl and Barb's princess outfit to match.:bowrofl::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today as I was watching Tito lick the plates in the dishwasher I remembered the time that Toby was doing the same, and managed to get his collar caught on the bottom rack of the dishwasher. He got a bit scared, and tried to pull away. Being a big, strong dog, he was able to pull the whole rack out, and he then was convinced it was chasing him, so he took off around the kitchen, dragging the rack, dirty dishes flying everywhere!!! 
Of course, it didn't stop him from licking the dishes the next night, and every night as long as he was able!


----------



## PrincessDi

Barb, all of your memories are priceless. This one almost made me have to change my pants! That was FUNNY! Hope you're doing better. Know how difficult it is.



hotel4dogs said:


> Today as I was watching Tito lick the plates in the dishwasher I remembered the time that Toby was doing the same, and managed to get his collar caught on the bottom rack of the dishwasher. He got a bit scared, and tried to pull away. Being a big, strong dog, he was able to pull the whole rack out, and he then was convinced it was chasing him, so he took off around the kitchen, dragging the rack, dirty dishes flying everywhere!!!
> Of course, it didn't stop him from licking the dishes the next night, and every night as long as he was able!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

For very long time those everyday things you do, every move you make, places you drive, supper you cook, carrot you drop... will bring back Toby in your mind. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, your memories of Toby are wonderful! I think you should publish a Toby memory book--I can help you format for publication if you just write it!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Anne, I may some day, it's a great idea. I don't know if I can fill a book though, mostly it's just day to day stuff.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Today as I was watching Tito lick the plates in the dishwasher I remembered the time that Toby was doing the same, and managed to get his collar caught on the bottom rack of the dishwasher. He got a bit scared, and tried to pull away. Being a big, strong dog, he was able to pull the whole rack out, and he then was convinced it was chasing him, so he took off around the kitchen, dragging the rack, dirty dishes flying everywhere!!!
> Of course, it didn't stop him from licking the dishes the next night, and every night as long as he was able!


OhmyGod. Toby was BRAVE!! If that had ever happened to my girl, she would never would have gone back within 10 feet of the dishwasher again!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes, Toby was very brave....when there was FOOD concerned!!


----------



## maggie1951

Dallas Gold said:


> Barb, your memories of Toby are wonderful! I think you should publish a Toby memory book--I can help you format for publication if you just write it!


Anne when day i will do a naughty Charlie dog i have so many stories about the girl maybe you could help me if i can do it


----------



## oakleysmommy

I havent been on in a few weeks now but always checked on Toby whenever i did. I am so very sorry to hear this. I have my Oakley and now Zoe she is 6 months and Oakley is a year now. But i know exactly what you are talking about. No other dog will ever be my Oakley. I love Zoe so dearly but my Oakley well he is my heart. Again i am very sorry.


----------



## DaisyGolden

hotel4dogs said:


> This is a horrible thing to say, and I would only say it to other dog people....
> I do love Tiny. A lot. And I will be devastated when I lose her, she was my first dog and she's very special to me. I will do all the things I can to keep her comfortable and happy for as long as possible, just like I did with Toby.
> But she's NOT Toby. Toby was my heart dog. I will never feel the way about Tiny that I felt about Toby.


I know what you mean. I will never love another dog like I loved my Daisy. It's like our hearts were knit together. I wish that she could have been here longer than six years. I miss her so so much. I know that you know exactly how much I miss her. I hope that you're doing well even though I know you're missing Toby. I love hearing all the stories about him. He was a wonderful sweet boy.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I just have to know...was Tiny nearby when the dishwasher event occurred? I'm trying to imagine another dog's reaction to the sight of the dishwasher attacking her brother.  

Thinking of you and sending healing thoughts.


----------



## BayBeams

hotel4dogs said:


> This is a horrible thing to say, and I would only say it to other dog people....
> I do love Tiny. A lot. And I will be devastated when I lose her, she was my first dog and she's very special to me. I will do all the things I can to keep her comfortable and happy for as long as possible, just like I did with Toby.
> But she's NOT Toby. Toby was my heart dog. I will never feel the way about Tiny that I felt about Toby.


This is not a horrible thing to say. Each dog has a different purpose in our lives and touches us in different ways. I had Beau for less than 4 years but his impact was huge and so different from my dear Baylee who is my first dog too. Not that the other dogs do not offer something to us and not that we won't feel a loss in their absence...it is just different with each one. Toby sounds like one of those one in a lifetime special pups as Beau was for me.
I am sure toby and Beau are bounding around creating havoc with the other dogs across the bridge...so be it...
Thanks for sharing your memories and honest thoughts. You put into words something that is very difficult to realize...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh Tiny is a lot more reactive than Toby ever was, she thought both Toby AND the dishwasher were trying to get her! She didn't go back near it for a long time!


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> This is a horrible thing to say, and I would only say it to other dog people....
> I do love Tiny. A lot. And I will be devastated when I lose her, she was my first dog and she's very special to me. I will do all the things I can to keep her comfortable and happy for as long as possible, just like I did with Toby.
> But she's NOT Toby. Toby was my heart dog. I will never feel the way about Tiny that I felt about Toby.


Not a horrible thing to say at all. This is exactly how I felt about my Tess and the rest of them here. I love them all, but adored Tess. When I lost her, I was devastated and stunned at how deep my grief went. I still cry when I think of her and miss her quiet goodness every minute of every day. When Rusty died, I was very sad and cried too, and I miss him still. But there was a difference in my grief. Tess was and always will be my heart dog. Rusty was a joy and I was privileged to have been able to spend 12 1/2 years with him, and just because Tess held a special place in my heart doesn't diminish my love for Rusty, or for the two left after they died, or won't diminish my love for the pup joining us next week.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Anne, I may some day, it's a great idea. I don't know if I can fill a book though, mostly it's just day to day stuff.


I was just thinking something along the lines of writing your memories down so that when you are in the "home", the staff or your children can read you the stories and bring back happy memories. That's why I did mine for all of my dogs--I just wanted hubby and me to preserve the memories for when we are in our rockers in the home!


----------



## hotel4dogs

so very well said.



my4goldens said:


> Not a horrible thing to say at all. This is exactly how I felt about my Tess and the rest of them here. I love them all, but adored Tess. When I lost her, I was devastated and stunned at how deep my grief went. I still cry when I think of her and miss her quiet goodness every minute of every day. When Rusty died, I was very sad and cried too, and I miss him still. But there was a difference in my grief. Tess was and always will be my heart dog. Rusty was a joy and I was privileged to have been able to spend 12 1/2 years with him, and just because Tess held a special place in my heart doesn't diminish my love for Rusty, or for the two left after they died, or won't diminish my love for the pup joining us next week.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Then there was the time he jumped out of the window of our Tahoe and ran to play with a 240 pound English mastiff, who, luckily was quite friendly. Scared the living daylights out of us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my goodness, a scene right out of Marley and Me!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've never seen Marley and Me, I don't think I could handle the ending.


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO jumping.

I read Marley and me and won't watch the movie either.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I've never seen Marley and Me, I don't think I could handle the ending.


It was heart breaking. I bawled like a baby. I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I've never seen Marley and Me, I don't think I could handle the ending.


Me neither. No way.


----------



## dborgers

Hotel4Dogs

I just read your comments on this thread all the way through. I'm sorry I wasn't able to keep up better, but I didn't find this site until Andy was diagnosed in early December with lymphoma. 

Your love and care for Toby were what every living thing on Earth hopes to have when the end is near: love, food, and most importantly of all comfort and closeness. I sat here and felt your pain and shed some tears for you. As you said, the pain we feel is for ourselves. He left his body in the same way he entered: in the arms of a mother's love.

I'll never forget Toby. Besides, he hasn't really gone anywhere. You just can't see him until you get where he is, and I guarantee you it'll be a wonderful reunion


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you so much. What a beautiful post. It means so much to me that others will remember Toby, it keeps him alive.



dborgers said:


> Hotel4Dogs
> 
> I just read your comments on this thread all the way through. I'm sorry I wasn't able to keep up better, but I didn't find this site until Andy was diagnosed in early December with lymphoma.
> 
> Your love and care for Toby were what every living thing on Earth hopes to have when the end is near: love, food, and most importantly of all comfort and closeness. I sat here and felt your pain and shed some tears for you. As you said, the pain we feel is for ourselves. He left his body in the same way he entered: in the arms of a mother's love.
> 
> I'll never forget Toby. Besides, he hasn't really gone anywhere. You just can't see him until you get where he is, and I guarantee you it'll be a wonderful reunion


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Toby was special, and special dogs leave there pawprints not just in one heart.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My beautiful boy would have been 14 years old today. 
Happy birthday your royal highness. 
I miss you so much.


----------



## Laurie

Happy birthday Toby!! Enjoy your day with all of your friends at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Birthday Toby at the Bridge. Please ask Barkley to show you how to send your Mom a sign today that you are happy, healthy and pain free now. 

Barb, HUGS today. It's so hard to remember these days when you are still so raw with grief. I hope you can think of happy memories of him today and post some here for all of Toby's fans and supporters here on the forum.


----------



## PrincessDi

Happy 14th bday Toby! Barb, I know this will be a bittersweet day for you after loosing Toby such a short time ago. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## coppers-mom

Happy Birthday Toby.
We all miss you.:smooch:


----------



## hubbub

Happy Birthday to Toby! He is celebrated everyday in your heart and by those who glean things from his journey to help in their own.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy Birthday, Toby. Enjoy your special, pain-free day at the Bridge, knowing so many people are thinking about you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A few photos of the young price when he turned 1 year old, before he was royal. The cat is my kitty that went to the bridge this year, too.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hope you have a Happy Birthday at the bridge Toby. We miss you.


----------



## dborgers

Happy Birthday Toby!! Great photos. 

Barb, today was my late sister Beverly's birthday too. She was a big baking fan, so I've sent a message to Heaven for her to make him a huge birthday cake


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Happy Birthday Toby!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Happy Birthday HRH TOBY !!! :smooch:
Your cake was de-lish BTW. J and I had a piece for breakfast !!:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh SM, he would have LOVED it!! Crown and all!




Claire's Friend said:


> Happy Birthday HRH TOBY !!! :smooch:
> Your cake was de-lish BTW. J and I had a piece for breakfast !!:


----------



## AmberSunrise

Happy Birthday Toby - hope the bridge shone extra bright for you today.

Cyber hugs coming your way Barb


----------



## hotel4dogs

For quite a few years I had a little Porsche Boxster convertible (2 seater) and one of the things that Toby just loved was to ride in it with the top down. I would seatbelt him into the passenger seat, put the top down, and put his leather hat on him. It was the cutest thing, it had holes cut for his ears. Sadly, I have no photos of Toby in his hat. But I might still have the hat around. If I do, I'll have to make Tito model it and I'll take a photo.


----------



## maggie1951

Happy Birthay HRH i bet you had a good party at the bridge :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> For quite a few years I had a little Porsche Boxster convertible (2 seater) and one of the things that Toby just loved was to ride in it with the top down. I would seatbelt him into the passenger seat, put the top down, and put his leather hat on him. It was the cutest thing, it had holes cut for his ears. Sadly, I have no photos of Toby in his hat. But I might still have the hat around. If I do, I'll have to make Tito model it and I'll take a photo.


Send Tito with the hat to me and I'll be happy to drive him around in the convertible here and take photos. We were out in it today, top down! I'll even put Tito on the scooter for a photo shoot!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Birthday sweetheart. I know it's not the same as celebrating with your mom, but I hope you had big party with golden gang and you still remember us as we hold you in our hearts forever.
Hugs to you Barb.


----------



## hollyk

Happy Birthday Toby. 
The young prince was quite dashing.


----------



## coppers-mom

I love Toby's youngster pictures.
He was so sweet to let Pawmer share. Then again, Pawmer just might have ruled the roost like my cats do.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Pawmer ruled the house with an iron paw, LOL. He would just bite the end of their noses, and that would be the end of any issues!


----------



## ssteuart

Barb ~

Just wanted to let you know, I've now read this thread end to end. What a great journey you and Toby had together! I feel I know you both! A great inspiration to all of us Golden Mommy and Daddy's out there!


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow, thanks! He was quite the character, and we sure did have a great journey together.




ssteuart said:


> Barb ~
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, I've now read this thread end to end. What a great journey you and Toby had together! I feel I know you both! A great inspiration to all of us Golden Mommy and Daddy's out there!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy Belated Birthday Toby! I am sure you were treated like royalty by all the pups at the bridge!


----------



## hotel4dogs

The past couple of days the feeling of coming home and expecting Toby to be here has been very strong, but it's different now. I no longer expect to see him lying on the bed, I come in the house and expect him to be standing there with a toy in his mouth greeting me, like he did for years and years.
My dogs have tons of toys, but Toby always wanted just one thing...my slippers. (Dearfoams type). He'd ever so gently take it with just a couple of teeth, and carry it almost reverently over to me in greeting.
When he had his splenectomy, I asked the people at the clinic (not my regular vet, specialty clinic) if I could leave it there for him. They kindly said yes. When I came to pick him up afterward, there he was, coming down the hall to greet me, slipper in mouth.
Toby was funny when he took something he wasn't sure he could have, like if my slipper was sitting on the sofa or something. He would look at me out of the corner of his eye, and ever so slowly and gently take it. You could just hear him asking, "is this okay??" 
Miss that guy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> The past couple of days the feeling of coming home and expecting Toby to be here has been very strong, but it's different now. I no longer expect to see him lying on the bed, I come in the house and expect him to be standing there with a toy in his mouth greeting me, like he did for years and years.
> My dogs have tons of toys, but Toby always wanted just one thing...my slippers. (Dearfoams type). He'd ever so gently take it with just a couple of teeth, and carry it almost reverently over to me in greeting.
> When he had his splenectomy, I asked the people at the clinic (not my regular vet, specialty clinic) if I could leave it there for him. They kindly said yes. When I came to pick him up afterward, there he was, coming down the hall to greet me, slipper in mouth.
> Toby was funny when he took something he wasn't sure he could have, like if my slipper was sitting on the sofa or something. He would look at me out of the corner of his eye, and ever so slowly and gently take it. You could just hear him asking, "is this okay??"
> Miss that guy.


Funny you should post about the slipper this morning--I think your Toby sent me a message through my Toby yesterday. Yesterday afternoon my guy broke into my closet (door closed/shut and he opened it) and brought me one of my house shoes to me while I was doing some home reorganization. He showed it to me, didn't chew it (thank goodness we are out of the puppy stage) and just looked at me.  I got up and gave him a treat and quietly picked up the shoe. My Toby's been known to take trash and show it to me and take hubby's socks to show, but it's been a few years since he actually picked up one of *my* shoes to bring to me. I was very surprised he opened the closet door himself (Barkley must have helped from the Bridge because that was "his" thing) and brought me a shoe! After reading this story about HRH, I think it was a sign from your guy (and Barkley)....to me!! I miss HRH too, so maybe he's thanking me in his unique HRH way.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Funny you should post about the slipper this morning--I think your Toby sent me a message through my Toby yesterday. Yesterday afternoon my guy broke into my closet (door closed/shut and he opened it) and brought me one of my house shoes to me while I was doing some home reorganization. He showed it to me, didn't chew it (thank goodness we are out of the puppy stage) and just looked at me.  I got up and gave him a treat and quietly picked up the shoe. My Toby's been known to take trash and show it to me and take hubby's socks to show, but it's been a few years since he actually picked up one of *my* shoes to bring to me. I was very surprised he opened the closet door himself (Barkley must have helped from the Bridge because that was "his" thing) and brought me a shoe! After reading this story about HRH, I think it was a sign from your guy (and Barkley)....to me!! I miss HRH too, so maybe he's thanking me in his unique HRH way.


Sounds to me like the loving message is that Barkley and HRH are playing together, they want everyone to know they're okay and that they are watching over you and Barb. They must be quite a duo, with both of them signing via Sir Toby of Texas!


----------



## TucAl

Happy belated birthday to Toby at the bridge! Big Al just turned 13 a week and a half ago - reading your thread makes me appreciate every single moment I have with him !


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy belated birthday to Big Al, too! His birthday and Toby's must have been very close together!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Speaking about shoes, Buddy used to open a closet in hallway and sleep on shoes. But funny thing was I close the door, of course first time I was not sure I did it, and when I come back it is not more then 4" open and he was in the closet. With a couple of shoe racks there was not so much room indeed. Last couple months he would just open door and put his head in it.
Sure we miss our boys beyond the words.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am happy to read more Toby stories  I have another Tucker story to share with you. I live in a old house where the doors swing shut themselves, not latching shut but open a crack. Every breakfast and dinner time when the kibble hit the bowl Tucker would blast open the door banging it into the wall. I actually had to glue that door back together twice, maybe 3 times. I miss the sound of that door getting smacked against the wall as he blew through it. Food driven was an understatement for that boy.

He was obedient and very smart. I let him do certain things like that because that was him. Goofy attitude, I so miss that.

He could also bring to me every toy by name. One morning I said socks. None of his toys were named that so he grabbed my socks on the floor. Good boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The Bridge Boy Gang (Beau, Barkley, Copper, Toby & Tucker) just had some fun with Sir Toby of Texas. I can't help thinking they are up there in Heaven just roo-rooing their little heads off in delight at this one. For the past few years we've sheltered a squirrel in our front oak tree. This squirrel delights in hanging out in one of the branches to torment Toby on those days when it's nice and we can open our front door and let Toby look out the full glass storm door. At times, the squirrel will come up to the door when Toby's napping to get a closer look at him. It's pretty funny. We call him our Tree Kitty. It's cold here today, by Dallas standards, meaning the heat is going inside and it's cloudy and windy outside in the mid 40s. We decided to take Toby on his afternoon walk and as we opened our front door we spotted Tree Kitty on the other side of the door looking in--Toby saw him, did a momentary pause as if he couldn't believe what he was seeing, and Tree Kitty did the exact same thing. It was if they both panicked :uhoh: at the same time--"oh no!!!!! Toby went charging out the door but Tree Kitty was safely in the oak tree by then! Then, as we walked, there were gangs of squirrels running across the street in front of us. I kept on thinking of the Bridge Boy Gang--suspecting they were showing HRH the ropes at entertaining Sir Tobster of Texas. Toby sure had a GREAT walk. I half expected to see a squirrel or two with painted tails Steve!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I love hearing stories of the other bridge boys!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> The past couple of days the feeling of coming home and expecting Toby to be here has been very strong, but it's different now. I_ no longer expect to see him lying on the bed, I come in the house and expect him to be standing there with a toy in his mouth greeting me, like he did for years and years_.


I posted in the rainbow section that I seem to have forgotten just how many health problems Copper had that last year. I was trying to find something in one of his threads that might help another member and reread the one where he had furuncles. I had completely forgotten those things.:yuck:

I remember the smile, the fun and the mischievousness but not that hard times. It's a good thing.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm starting to get there, Teresa. I remember more and more good times, and less and less of the hard ones.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm starting to get there, Teresa. I remember more and more good times, and less and less of the hard ones.


But I still know how much it hurts that your darling isn't here.:smooch:
Shucks - I still cry over your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It sure does, Teresa, it sure does. It was so hard at the vet's today. I walked past the bags of prescription food, and didn't buy one for Toby. No one asked me how Toby was feeling. 
I'm still having a hard time, in some ways, accepting that he's gone for good.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> It sure does, Teresa, it sure does. It was so hard at the vet's today. I walked past the bags of prescription food, and didn't buy one for Toby. No one asked me how Toby was feeling.
> I'm still having a hard time, in some ways, accepting that he's gone for good.


Going to the vets does get those feelings going. Today when we were there they (i) moved the clinic bird's cage to an exam room while they were (ii) putting memorial tiles on the floor and kicking up dust. First, that bird was Barkley's friend during his chemotherapy that final year--he loved just looking at the bird and the bird liked him! Second--we bought one of those Memorial tiles for Barkley and seeing them put them in for other brought in those feelings of the first time we saw his in place. It's almost been 2 years and still those feelings! 

On another note, I've viewed this _oh Toby, this doesn't look good thread _so often it's become a second home to me. This morning, as we were walking Sir Toby of Texas to his vet appointment and he threw up bile on the street, surprising us, my first comment was "oh Toby, this doesn't look good". :doh: Somehow the title of this thread is in my thoughts now!


----------



## Ivyacres

We followed the Toby thread and our hearts went out to you, probably should have posted more but you both were in our prayers. Hugs to you during those sad times.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't tell you wonderful people how much this thread has meant to me, both while I still had Toby here with me, and especially now. I still go back and re-read it over and over.


----------



## coppers-mom

Just knowing he is still in other people's hearts as well helps with the grief.
We all love him becuase he was so funny and such a trooper and such a big goofy love bug.:smooch:
\
I'll bet Toby has more friends than a lot of people on Facebook.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Just knowing he is still in other people's hearts as well helps with the grief.
> We all love him becuase he was so funny and such a trooper and such a big goofy love bug.:smooch:
> \
> I'll bet Toby has more friends than a lot of people on Facebook.


I bet you are right! 

And the name Toby lives on....in my mischievous guy and in the little puppy in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/110162-toby-persistent-puppy.html


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> It was so hard at the vet's today. I walked past the bags of prescription food, and didn't buy one for Toby. No one asked me how Toby was feeling.
> I'm still having a hard time, i*n some ways, accepting that he's gone for good.*


No Barb, never such a thing as gone for good. Never. He is in your heart and many of ours. The king will live on. Silly as it may sound his spirit walks beside you everyday. As mine do.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That's so true, Teresa, knowing that some of you continue to think of my Toby and remember him helps me a lot with the grieving. You know Copper, Toby's alter-ego, will always be in my thoughts. They were so alike at times it was spooky.
Today I had a terrible "Toby moment". I was coming back from an agility trial with Tito, and the hatch on my SUV was frozen shut so Tito had to ride in the front seat. Toby was the only one who was ever allowed to ride in the front seat (so he wouldn't hump poor Tiny the entire time we were in the car....). He was a big dog, and he would curl up as much as he could in the bucket seat, and then stick his big head and neck across the console trying to put his head in my lap. He would often hit the shift and send me into neutral while I was driving....
Anyway, we were only going a short distance and Tito was curled up on the front seat. I put my hand down to pet Toby's head on the console, it was an automatic gesture, and then I realized there was no head on my console because it wasn't Toby. The tears came so quickly and so thick I had to pull over for a minute and get myself back together again.




coppers-mom said:


> Just knowing he is still in other people's hearts as well helps with the grief.
> We all love him becuase he was so funny and such a trooper and such a big goofy love bug.:smooch:
> \
> I'll bet Toby has more friends than a lot of people on Facebook.


----------



## hotel4dogs

You're right Steve. He is never far from my thoughts, and always in my heart. I can't believe how many times a day I think of him. 



GoldenCamper said:


> No Barb, never such a thing as gone for good. Never. He is in your heart and many of ours. The king will live on. Silly as it may sound his spirit walks beside you everyday. As mine do.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't tell you wonderful people how much this thread has meant to me, both while I still had Toby here with me, and especially now. I still go back and re-read it over and over.


This is so familiar. Now and then I re-read the thread about Charlie, sometimes when I'm looking for something from the seizure research but more often because I miss my boy and the feel of his big head under my hand. Reading the messages from everyone who followed the story and helped to hold us together still gives me strength.

We never forget them. Never. Years later, I still tear up over my Sabrina, who holds my heart and will forever. And Jenny... Gabby... and Daisy, my first Golden-mix girl, rescued from the Humane Society... and all the other dogs who helped me learn to be a better human being... not as good as dog, but working on it.

Toby is still teaching you. Still watching over you.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, your experience in the car today understandably brought tears. Those "only Toby did this" moments smack hard and out of the blue. Finn got on Cody's outside chaise lounge once, soon after we adopted him. I never let him get on it again; it simply hurt too much to see another dog there other than my angel Cody. I'm sorry your pain is still so raw.....


----------



## coppers-mom

I guess you know who used to slam me into neutral.:smooch:

I asked my mechanic if it was okay and he was just a little put out that I allowed such to happen, but I gave the dog mobile to my nephew recently and it is still running with 313,000+ miles so I guess it doesn't hurt the cars.

I was and am honored to be Toby's friend. I knew if Copper had an ear infection, Toby would too... if Copper's skin flared up Toby's was too....if Toby had someting going on I knew to check Copper over and make sure the physic vibes weren't causing him to have it too.:doh:

I like to think those cosmic twins are now together and having a glorious time getting into so much mischief.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Teresa, the "brothers separated at birth" are no doubt reunited!


----------



## Jingers mom

Prayers heading your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Jingers Mom, you have some GREAT photos of Jinger!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Teresa, the "brothers separated at birth" are no doubt reunited!


and they are teaching some new tricks to the rest of the gang--Barkley and Tucker!


----------



## coppers-mom

Any more Toby stories?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of him, Teresa. I think of him all the time. Wonder what he and Copper are up to. 
I think I'm still supressing memories, the pain is still too fresh.


----------



## coppers-mom

Some days are worse than others, but I sure hope your grief begins to ease to a softer feeling.
Hugs to you and your gang.


----------



## hotel4dogs

another thread for some reason reminded me of something the "original pack" (Tiny, Toby and Pawmer the cat) used to do that drove me batty.
When we would clean up after dinner, we'd always set the kitchen garbage can in the kitchen sink so the dogs wouldn't even be tempted. Well it wasn't all that uncommon for whichever kid was cleaning up to leave the garbage can sitting there and they would walk off.
Several times Pawmer got up on the kitchen counter, snuck over to the garbage can, and PULLED CHICKEN BONES OUT OF THE GARBAGE AND DROPPED THEM ON THE KITCHEN FLOOR!! 
I'd come back in the kitchen to find the dogs chomping merrily on chicken bones!! Happened several times, so it wasn't just a one time thing. And each time I had visions of them dying from perforated intestines from the chicken bones, scared me to death.
We figured the cat was trying to "off" the dogs!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Sounds just like a cat !


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Last night I made a pizza for dinner, dropped lots of cheese on the floor whispering this is for you my boy. He was always next to me when pizza was on the menu.
I still spend most of my day thinking about Buddy.
Hugs to you Barb.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Pawmer--what a character, trying to "off" his canine siblings! What a sweet memory.


----------



## coppers-mom

You can't trust the cats. Everyone knows that!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sorry if I've told this before....
We got Pawmer and Tiny at the same time. Pawmer was already a young adult cat (from a shelter) and he was remarkably good with dogs. He and Tiny became good buddies right away.
Then along came HRH Toby 10 months later. Pawmer just adopted him right away, too, and they got along fine. Sure, he had to piece Toby's nose a couple of times, but for the most part peace reigned.
Toby and Pawmer would play a lot. Toby would shove his nose at Pawmer, Pawmer would sit up on his haunces and swat at Toby. They'd play like that for quite a while, with Toby nosing Pawmer, and Pawmer smacking Toby. Finally Pawmer, in typical cat fashion, would tire of the game and stalk away. At which point Toby would ALWAYS pick him up by the head and carry him around the house for a while. His whole head would be in Toby's mouth (Pawmer was only 9 pounds at his heaviest, and Toby was very gentle) until we would yell at Toby to drop the cat. Then Pawmer would slink away, turn his back to us, and groom himself. He would be SO insulted.
Ah, I miss them.
Edit to add---Tiny, Toby and Pawmer always got along great. They played a lot, slept together, everything. When we brought Tito home, though, you could just read Pawmer's mind..."oh SH*T! Not another one of these things!!" The puppies started out weighing the same thing as Pawmer, and soon got to be many times his weight!


----------



## coppers-mom

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## paula bedard

Barb, I've been away from my computer and the forum for a while, but I have thought of Toby and you often. Glad to read that you are doing well. I understand perfectly why your Toby memories are not flooding back, but coming in drips and drabs. It does take a while for the pain to subside and the full bloom of memories to come forth.

Thinking of you and hoping Tiny and Tito are doing well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I can just picture Toby with the cat's head in his mouth!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby was always my dominant dog. We were afraid we might have some trouble with Toby and Tito, since HRH was so, well, royal, and Tito is intact.
But we never did. Tito honored Toby right up until the very end. 
When we first got Tito, Toby would raise his lip and growl every time Tito even walked past him. Grrrr......... probably for almost 4 weeks. I thought they were never going to be allowed together unsupervised, but they quickly became best of friends.
Tito would lie in the grass in our big back yard, and wait for Toby to come back in the house. When Toby was running past, Tito would pop up and take Toby's tail in his mouth, and the two would come flying back in together. Toby never ever got cranky with Tito for doing it. 
I miss the king of the house!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Toby was special, one of the kind. I miss reading his daily reports. I hope he is happy and healthy again on the other side of the rainbow.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Last night I was lying on the sofa, and Tito wanted to be petted. After I petted him for a few minutes I got tired of it, and out of habit pulled the quilt up over my head. I ALWAYS did that with Toby. Then Toby would nudge the quilt and pull at it until he uncovered my face again, and we would both be delighted. It was a silly little game we played together all the time. 
Tito just sat there.
I was sad.


----------



## Debles

Oh Barb.. I so know what that feels like. Selka and I had so many special things we did and now I miss them so. It's interesting that Gunner has taken on some of those behaviors of Selka's now. Makes me feel better in a bittersweet way.

Each of our goldens are so unique and yet alike. Hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I can certainly empathize with how sad you felt. I've had a few instances of that as well. It sure makes you miss them when it happens too.


----------



## coppers-mom

Make me sad too.


----------



## hubbub

That made me tear up at work....I faked a sneeze so I could go dab my eyes and nose.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know how you feel. Those little things we shared I miss the most. We used to play hide and seek all time and my Buddy will always find me. My daughter would be jealous, with her he would just stop seeking, but not with me. Never.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The strangest thing happened tonight. Make of it what you will, depending on your beliefs.
Tito went to the secondary toy box (we have so many toys we have 2 big boxes full) and dug and dug and dug in there and finally came up with Toby's "critter". At some point I've posted the story of Toby's obsession with ground squirrels, and how I bought the "critter" and went and put it sticking out of the ground squirrel hole to fool him. He wanted nothing to do with the toy, then, or ever. None of my guys has ever played with it.
Tito took the critter tonight, and just went and laid on his blanket with it between his paws, and sat and stared at it for the longest time. Just sat there staring at it.
I've never been a big believer in "visits" from the other side, but this was so strange. I've been crying ever since.


----------



## MarieP

I think Toby was saying hi, through Tito. It's OK to cry, but smile too, and remember how silly Toby was with the ground squirrels. Sending hugs....


----------



## Packleader

Wow, that is kind of spooky, sure makes you wonder doesn't it? If we only knew what Tito was seeing as he was holding Toby's "critter".


----------



## PrincessDi

Barb, that was definitely a visit from Toby. I understand your tears. It brought tears to my eyes to read your post as well. I hope his visit did help comfort Tito though. I believe they grieve more that we truly know.


----------



## hubbub

Tears from us too. If that happened here, I'd be sobbing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, that was definitely a sign from the Bridge, through Tito....wow...


----------



## coppers-mom

PrincessDi said:


> Barb, that was definitely a visit from Toby. I understand your tears. It brought tears to my eyes to read your post as well. I hope his visit did help comfort Tito though. I believe they grieve more that we truly know.


:yes::bigangel:

That was "the" ground squirrel of the Toby tale. That story sure made me laugh out loud when you told it. I can still see the look of disdain on His Highness's face.

This "visit" brought tears to my eyes too, but I am so glad you got a visit.:smooch: Even if you find it hard to believe (and I still do), accept the comfort of your boy sending you signs and try not to question it. It will truly help with your grief. Hugs, hugs and more hugs to you all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby was obsessed with the red laser pointer we have. We store it on my husband's roll top desk, and every single night after dinner, while we were still sitting at the kitchen table, Toby would go over and point at the desk with his nose, a couple of inches from it, and just stand there until someone came to get the pointer and play with him. We called it "the dot". All you had to say was, "where's the dot?" and he would start searching the floor for it.
Tito likes the laser pointer, too, Tiny couldn't care less.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

It definitely hurts your heart but at the same time gives you comfort that Toby is still with you. Wish you the best.


----------



## AtticusJordie

I truely believe that our companions who have passed on ahead of us can return while we are still here to show us that they still care for us. 

Believe what you want--I firmly believe it was Toby--just checking in with Tito to make sure all is right....

And to give you a gentle reminder that he's still waiting for you.....

Scott J.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It was truly bizarre, more so than what could normally be explained by coincidence. I would have to believe it was a sign from Toby, too.



AtticusJordie said:


> I truely believe that our companions who have passed on ahead of us can return while we are still here to show us that they still care for us.
> 
> Believe what you want--I firmly believe it was Toby--just checking in with Tito to make sure all is right....
> 
> And to give you a gentle reminder that he's still waiting for you.....
> 
> Scott J.


----------



## coppers-mom

Each one brings something special to our lives. They are golden angels for sure, right from the first moment we meet IMO. It was a 14 year old throw away golden who reminded me of how much I loved animals and how little they had been in my life for 15 years. I only had Tramp for 8 months(06/2002 - 02/2003), but he brought me Boomer, Chance, Copper, Trouble, Emily and Tucker to keep and started me rescuing which saved others.

I went from type A personality working and traveling a lot to a part time job with a lot of critters to love. A much better life for sure and it took a GR angel to teach me that.

Auggghhhh!!!!!! I left out my main man Jack! Copper raised him to be real good boy and he has learned to snuggle with me now that he only has the little dogs as competition.


----------



## DNL2448

Well, I'll share my experience with the great beyond. Brandy had a favorite toy, a multi colored stuffed dumbbell. She brought it to bed every night and slept with it when she no longer could get up on the bed. The boys (Twister and Tucker) knew that they were not to touch Brandys "baby" or they would get a earful from her. They never did. The night she went to the Bridge, Twister started whining at his steps up to the bed, like he couldn't jump up (he's a wuss). DH looked over and there was Twister with Brandy's stuffed dumbbell trying to get up on the bed. He would not come to bed from that day forward with out bringing Brandy's "baby" to bed with him. He had never done this with any toy, EVER. He is still doing it 6 years later. They know...And they want us to know as well.


----------



## AtticusJordie

And each one YOU'VE touched, Coppers-Mom, can count it's blessings, too! I'd say they were lucky critters to have crossed your path! Hope you enjoy many more 'furkids'!

Scott J.





coppers-mom said:


> Each one brings something special to our lives. They are golden angels for sure, right from the first moment we meet IMO. It was a 14 year old throw away golden who reminded me of how much I loved animals and how little they had been in my life for 15 years. I only had Tramp for 8 months(06/2002 - 02/2003), but he brought me Boomer, Chance, Copper, Trouble, Emily and Tucker to keep and started me rescuing which saved others.
> 
> I went from type A personality working and traveling a lot to a part time job with a lot of critters to love. A much better life for sure and it took a GR angel to teach me that.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sometimes you cannot believe what you cannot see, but you have to believe what you feel, what is in your heart.

_Goldens take your heart, and cherish it … _
_they walk with it, and sleep with it, _
_and they will never let it out of their sight …_
_and when it’s their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by ..._
_And leave a piece for you to remember them by … _

_Author unknown _


----------



## Augie's Mom

Your Toby stories are great, I hope sharing them brings you comfort. (((HUGS)))

Visits are their gift to us to let us know they are ok. 

We have a floor to ceiling window at the front of the house that Ollie always used to lay in front of looking out onto the street. I used to complain about having to clean all the nose prints off the glass. After she passed, nose prints would appear on this window and we didn't have a dog at the time. I love nose prints because they mean there's a dog in the house.:--heart:


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

hotel4dogs said:


> Yesterday I discovered a really large lump on Toby, sort of under (well under) his rectum, continuing down between his legs. It's hard, with softer swelling around it. There is bruising on his belly near his "boy parts" and at the tops of his thighs. It wasn't there 10 days ago when we were at the acupuncture vet.
> I'm so scared for him. It looks like subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma.
> Please keep fingers crossed and say prayers that I'm wrong.


Hotel4Dogs
My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Toby. I have recently joined GR Forums because of a google search of a scary 'lump' on one of my sweet Golden's shoulder. I so hate the high cancer rate for this beautiful breed of dog and family member.
I'll keep sweet Toby in my prayers, please keep my Bailey in yours,
Cynthia


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

2GoldenGirlies said:


> Hotel4Dogs
> My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Toby. I have recently joined GR Forums because of a google search of a scary 'lump' on one of my sweet Golden's shoulder. I so hate the high cancer rate for this beautiful breed of dog and family member.
> I'll keep sweet Toby in my prayers, please keep my Bailey in yours,
> Cynthia


Barb, just realizing how to read these posts and history. I am now going backwards to understand your 'golden visitation' I think!
God's Blessings 
Cynthia


----------



## coppers-mom

This photo looks so much like Tito is communing with his friend. Looks like Toby wanted to let Tito know he could have the little fake squirrel.:smooch:

I know Toby taught you how much you could give your heart to a dog and how much that would mean to you. They stretch our hearts to hold ever more love.


----------



## TucAl

Just caught up with Toby stories - I hope they're bringing you comfort and not so much pain.....I also firmly believe that the squirrel was a sign from Toby - We've had them from Tucson and while there's a pang in my heart when that happens, it also brings a smile to my face. (altho now - thinking of the weekend after we lost Tucson when we took Al for a walk in the woods - we saw a "fox" who turned his head and stared at the 3 of us, just like Tucson turned his head and then hopped off up the hill, tail in air - just like Tucson. In my mind that was Tucson, telling us that he was okay, he was going to the Bridge and his pain was gone.....no smile now, just tears....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm still at the "lots of tears" stage.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm still at the "lots of tears" stage.


and that's OK. 

I am hoping I get a sign from Barkley or Beau this week--I'm in need of one right now. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think HRH is sending signs through Sir Toby of Texas, and I'll bet you wish he would STOP!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I think HRH is sending signs through Sir Toby of Texas, and I'll bet you wish he would STOP!


I do. My anxiety level for Toby has quadrupled this week. Sigh........


----------



## coppers-mom

The lots of tears stage last so long.
I hope you get more signs and they help you to smile along with the tears.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do adore Tito, but I find myself sometimes thinking, "you're so not Toby". I know, it's not fair to Tito, but that's how it is. Just silly things, like if I go sit in the recliner after dinner, Toby would ALWAYS come over and get in my lap by putting the front half of his body over the side of the chair. Tito would never do something like that (he's too much of a gentleman, lol). If I got up to get a snack, Toby would be right there hoping for some fallout. Tito doesn't bother to get up off the bed, he's just not as interested in food. 
Toby will always be my heart dog.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I appreciate your honesty Barb. I do not have another yet, but I know when I do it wont be my Buddy. I can see my husband misses a golden dog, but I miss my Buddy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Jack and I went to Lowe's Saturday (we are finally being best buds). since Jack is pretty hard to mistake for any other dog:doh: people recognize "us" from a distance.

The vet tech at our vet's office came over. She said "We don't see you much any more"............

It's nice to have just healthy young pets:crossfing, but I sure wish I was still paying for the vets, vet techs and receptionist to go to Hawaii every year.

It's been over 16 months and I just now could put copper's gotcha and lost ya dates in my signature and it took quite a few tears. Healing takes a long time.


----------



## cgriffin

Just caught up on this thread. I am so sorry about your Toby!
I lost two goldens to cancer and I still think a lot about them and the tears will flow. One died in 1989 and the other one in 2001. 
My "Toby" is turning nine on the 12th this month and besides all his recent problems, it just scares the heck out of me that he might get cancer down the road. I also worry about my almost 11 year old lab mix for the same reason. Oh, I wish for no more heartaches and losses for everybody..........


----------



## luvbuzz

Tazz was my heart dog taken suddenly by hemangiosarcoma. When Buzz came into my life...I would pray that for one tiny second, I would think that Tazz was running in front of me. I only have good memories now. I pray that everyone suffering a loss finds comfort. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby used to fart a lot. And I mean LOUD and LONG. Now Tiny has some pretty bad silent but deadly ones, Tito being Mr. Perfect doesn't fart, but Toby had some big ones. They never smelled much, but you could hear him across the room.
A couple of times he even startled himself! He would turn around and look behind himself, "who did that???".
For some reason, probably nerves, he always farted when he sat on the scale at the vet's office. Good and loud. Everyone would crack up, and he'd have no idea what was so funny but would be happy and wag his tail because everyone was so obviously pleased about something. And of course, everyone always teased me, "sure! blame the dog!!"
I sure miss the old fart.


----------



## cgriffin

That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> A couple of times he even startled himself! He would turn around and look behind himself, "who did that???".


Hannah does this too! If she's sitting on carpet she'll jump up and look at the floor - as if something materialized in the floor to tickle her :doh: 

One of the young boys who lives near us (and who Hannah adores) was talking to her in the yard one day and she did it. He was laughing so hard, you can guess what happened next. He blamed Hannah, but I knew the truth. Hannah was too polite call him a liar


----------



## PrincessDi

That's too funny!! So glad that you have such funny memories of your guy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Toby's antics made us smile again.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a funny and precious old fart!
His cosmic twin would fart and look at his backside in surprise and obvious glee.


----------



## hotel4dogs

These springlike days make my heart ache. Toby was my "outside dog", given the choice he would much prefer being outside to being inside (although he always tried to convince me to come out with him!). I keep thinking how much he would have loved the weather we are having, he would have laid on the patio endlessly and sniffed the air.


----------



## coppers-mom

Outside is great, but always better when shared.

I miss your toby too. checking up on him was one of my favorite things to every day.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I remember when Tucker let out his first loud one. It surprised the heck out of him, LOL. He looked at me like that was you, right?

You will member thing as as the seasons come. One thing I have always enjoyed during walks with my dogs is just stopping for a moment. Plunk my butt on the ground and watch them enjoy themselves. I do not walk just for my exercise, but more to watch my dogs be themselves and teach me things about life along the way.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, I'm sorry these warm days are so bitter sweet with sad memories with you. Toby would probably want you to go out and enjoy a few minutes, just for him. It's hard though. I miss your Toby too.


----------



## hubbub

I saw our "sunning" umbrella over the weekend and it brought Toby to the front of my mind. <<Big Hugs>>


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> These springlike days make my heart ache. Toby was my "outside dog", given the choice he would much prefer being outside to being inside (although he always tried to convince me to come out with him!). I keep thinking how much he would have loved the weather we are having, he would have laid on the patio endlessly and sniffed the air.


I had the same sad thoughts today. Hugs to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Big hugs to you, too. I wish there were a way to take away your hurt.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I had the same sad thoughts today. Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Hotelfordogs*

Hotelfordogs

What you said about Toby loving the outside makes me think of Smooch and Snobear-they loved summer!!

Smooch loved to sunbathe and I'm not kidding. She LOVED to lay in the sun.
When Smooch had enough, she would go lay under the deck stairs were it was cool and shady!!

Snobear loved to be LIFEGUARD at the pool. He would stand at edge of the pool on a 90 degree day and make sure we were alright. We always put a huge umbrella there for shade, but Snobear always found the sun!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Thinking of you today my friends, both Toby and Barb. Hugs and love to you both.


----------



## ssteuart

I thought about all of you today, when my pups decided they wanted to go outside, what seemed like 15 times....LOL. Then to "knock" on the door to come back in less than 15 minutes later. Hugs to you guys!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is spring time weather here, seasons change, first spring without my Buddy. Birds are flying back. He was always excited to hear them making noise. When he was puppy and heard them for the first time, he was scared and ran back into the house, run back to his mama. Later on my Buddy grew up and learnt to love it.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Strange the things that bring back memories and the power of those memories to make us sad. I hope that in time the sadness changes to a warm glow of remembered joy. 

Charlie loved to lie in the sun, too. I remind myself that he is better off now - free of pain and retrieving again as he could no longer do here. 

They were just on loan to us, after all. But surely there are enough Goldens at the Bridge now and the rest should be immortal!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito dragged out the "critter" again. And again, just laid on the floor and contemplated it. This is weird, because it breaks my heart to look at it and remember Toby as he had been at that time, strong, sturdy and healthy and how much I miss him now, so I had buried it way at the bottom of the secondary toy box again.
It's spring. Toby says it's time for the critters to come back out. Saw the first 13 lined ground squirrel on our property yesterday.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I think Toby is telling Tito it is time to go a hunting for those pesky little critters. Maybe Tito will catch a real one and make Toby proud.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barb, that is so interesting Tito is still so enamored with Toby's toy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't explain how weird it is, since Toby, who was a major "toy kind of guy", never really wanted anything to do with it. We've had it for probably 4-1/2 years, and Tito never, ever that I can remember picked it up. It's been buried at the bottom of the secondary toy chest for all that time.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't explain how weird it is, since Toby, who was a major "toy kind of guy", never really wanted anything to do with it. We've had it for probably 4-1/2 years, and Tito never, ever that I can remember picked it up. It's been buried at the bottom of the *secondary toy chest:uhoh::smooch:* for all that time.


It does make me wonder why Tito suddenly seeks out the fake squirrel. I like to think it is somehow a connection to Toby.


----------



## caseypooh

Toby is checking on you and making sure you are ok. These season changes can be hard on us, that is for sure. This was Casey's hot spot time, I still have her sprays and ointments. I won't ever part with them.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I had some people here yesterday, and one asked me where my other dog was. Boy did that set me off on a "Toby moment", which is what I call my tears these days.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I had some people here yesterday, and one asked me where my other dog was. Boy did that set me off on a "Toby moment", which is what I call my tears these days.


I'm sorry - I understand that completely. <<hugs>> Hannah was diagnosed with cancer shortly before our neighborhood block party. For 10 years, nearly everyone asks where she is or why I didn't bring her and not one person mentioned her. Not a single one. About 30 minutes into it I started crying and had to leave. No one asked why I was crying or later, why I left early. 

I think on some level people don't know what to say or maybe feel some sense of guilt because they would never go to the lengths to care for their furbabies as much as we do.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I still cant answer that question without crying. And then, I got that weird look when I say it was May last year I lost my Buddy.
That toy thing is really amazing and sudden bark you mentioned, I truly believe big bro stops now and then. Sometimes I feel my Buddy's presence so strong I even call his name without thinking.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Tiny's birthday will bring happy memories only and you are able to celebrate life past and present. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today has been very, very hard for me.
Toby was Tiny's birthday present for her first birthday. 
This is the only birthday she has ever had without Toby here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My heart is aching for you. I know, I understand. Your love and care for your Toby was far beyond extraordinary. Hugs to you.

There is a bridge of mem­o­ries
from earth to Heaven above…
It keeps our dear ones near us

It’s the bridge that we call love.

- Author unknown.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry Barb, (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Claire's Friend

These kinds of days are really hard, I am so sorry. :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

You've had a couple of hard days. I'm so sorry. HUGS.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm very sorry Barb. You sure did give your Tiny a VERY special 1st birthday present! I know it is terribly hard to have such a milestone so recently after Toby's loss.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry the day is bittersweet, but without Tiny, you might not have picked the perfect Toby pup as a gift and...well, that just couldn't be.


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> I'm sorry the day is bittersweet, but without Tiny, you might not have picked the perfect Toby pup as a gift and...well, that just couldn't be.


:yes::yes::yes::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just posted "Are you talkin' ta ME??" with Tiny's photo in another thread. BUT that was always Toby's line, not Tiny's. 
Sometimes when Toby wanted something he would look at me, and start puffing his jowls out a bit. I would say "don't you puff at me! don't you puff at me!" and then he would puff harder, getting wound up to bark. So I would say, "Don't you get sassy with me!" and as soon as I said that, he would bark. Then I would say, "Are you talkin' ta ME???" and he would bark again. Followed by, "oh very well, what is it you want??" and he would lead me by the wrist or elbow over to whatever it was he wanted, usually a treat. 
Silly little everyday things that you miss so much when they're gone.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

On warm spring nights like tonight with sunroom door open, Buddy would lay down with his body in the sunroom and his head would be in the family room looking after his people, not missing a move. Why is that any of these memories doesn't bring smile to my face instead of tears? I miss my Buddy so much, I want him back.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Buddy's Mom, I feel that way, too. I still cry when I think of Toby. I still want to walk in the door and see him lying on the bed, smiling at me. A small part of me just can't accept that he's gone, although I know that he is.


----------



## coppers-mom

It's the "silly little everyday things" that made your bond special. It is only natural to grieve the loss of such a huge part of your life.

Shucks - I still cry over Copper and it's been a year and 5 months. There are more smiles now though and my bond with Jack has gotten stronger and I am letting him into part of the hole Copper left in my heart. A little piece will never again be filled, but there are many, many more smiles now than tears.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> Just posted "Are you talkin' ta ME??" with Tiny's photo in another thread. BUT that was always Toby's line, not Tiny's.
> Sometimes when Toby wanted something he would look at me, and start puffing his jowls out a bit. I would say "don't you puff at me! don't you puff at me!" and then he would puff harder, getting wound up to bark. So I would say, "Don't you get sassy with me!" and as soon as I said that, he would bark. Then I would say, "Are you talkin' ta ME???" and he would bark again. Followed by, "oh very well, what is it you want??" and he would lead me by the wrist or elbow over to whatever it was he wanted, usually a treat.
> Silly little everyday things that you miss so much when they're gone.


My Buddy and me talked lot. Funny thing was every time when I asked something his ears would perk up, like he knew it is a question to listen carefully.

I do not know how to "read" that, when I posted the first time on the forum that I really like the puppy I saw the picture of the same night I dreamt little puppy coming in my house thru the sunroom door. Yesterday I posted I am about to start a search for a puppy, my Buddy came for a visit in my dream at night. Unfortunately in the morning I couldn't remember the details of our talk but we had a long talk asking each other questions and giving the answers back. We were both happy, I was amazed with him talking and we laughed a lot that I remember.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Just posted "Are you talkin' ta ME??" with Tiny's photo in another thread. BUT that was always Toby's line, not Tiny's.
> Sometimes when Toby wanted something he would look at me, and start puffing his jowls out a bit. I would say "don't you puff at me! don't you puff at me!" and then he would puff harder, getting wound up to bark. So I would say, "Don't you get sassy with me!" and as soon as I said that, he would bark. Then I would say, "Are you talkin' ta ME???" and he would bark again. Followed by, "oh very well, what is it you want??" and he would lead me by the wrist or elbow over to whatever it was he wanted, usually a treat.
> Silly little everyday things that you miss so much when they're gone.


Oh my goodness, this sounds just like my Toby!! He is always barking at me and taking me to whatever it is he wants, like a treat or a ball under a piece of furniture and you are right--I told the hubby it was this type of behavior we will miss when he's gone, even though it can be annoying at times now. Funny thing, this week, after I got home from the mylegram, he started barking softly in a quiet little roo roo thing--but he's definitely talking to us because it sounds like he's carrying on a conversation....I like this so much better and hopes he keeps up with it! The interaction between our dogs and us is so precious.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope you are having a good weekend, Barb, with lots of happy memories of your boy. Sending kisses for Toby and you from Gunner and me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you this morning. I was looking at Toby's pictures, what a sweet boy he was. Hope you have good day today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of us! I miss him all the time, I know you know exactly how I feel.


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby....... just a wonderful boy. He gave me many smiles in the time I _knew_ him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for keeping this thread alive. In some way, it makes me feel like he's not quite as "gone".


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks so much for keeping this thread alive. In some way, it makes me feel like he's not quite as "gone".


I know what you mean, on some way it keeps them still around. Others may think it is like poking into the wound, like teasing, but for us it means a lot it keeps them alive. Every time when somebody posts you have that special feeling like they communicate to you thru some other people posts.
Hugs to you.


----------



## coppers-mom

It reassures you that they are remembered by others and not just by you.
I know how important that is. :smooch: I like to smile over the antics you shared with us and think how sweet he was and how I wish I had met him.

I do little acts of kindness and help with dog rescue in Copper's memory to make sure he made/makes a difference in this world.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Toby and you today. I know tomorrow is sad anniversary, 3 months of his departure to the better place for him but separation is just for awhile, we will be reunited again.
Hugs to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Buddy's Mom. I can't believe he's been gone 3 months already. I still come around the corner and expect to see him there.
Tito, meanwhile, carries Toby's critter around constantly now, no matter how many times I try to bury it under bunches of other toys.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to get you thru a difficult milestone.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Buddy's Mom. I can't believe he's been gone 3 months already. I still come around the corner and expect to see him there.
> Tito, meanwhile, carries Toby's critter around constantly now, no matter how many times I try to bury it under bunches of other toys.


I'm so sad for you. We all miss Toby, but you of course so much more.

Tito deciding to choose that toy is a wonder and a puzzle. I hope you smile and think Toby is sending you a sign.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tito is helping in keeping Toby's presence around. Taking care of you on the best way he knows. Sending you hugs and peace at this morning hours.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's really strange how Tito is taking on more of Toby's mannerisms now that Toby is gone. Sometimes I wonder....
We walked to where the wild asparagus grows. Normally Tiny and Tito would pretty much walk along with us, while Toby would race ahead and check out every critter hole along the berm. (He also get "deaf" when he got about 50 feet ahead of us, but that's another issue  ). 
Now Tito races ahead and has his head in every critter hole. Normal dog behavior, I know, but strange that he only started doing it when Toby is no longer here.


----------



## maggsd

*'Thinking of you at this difficult time'*

I sincerely hope you dont mind, I've only joined the forum very recently, after the very sudden & tragic loss of my 2 goldens within 2 days of each other.
I thankfully have found a great deal of comfort from reading people's stories and advice, and of course TOBY HRH's wonderful story, which I've read over the last few days & have just finished. 
I really felt I was there with all of you, witnessing this tale of total commitment & and neverending love for this wonderful boy.
I now know there are others out in the world who are so bonded to their 'beloved companions' that even death can't separate. I to offer my sincere condolences and prayers to you 'Barb' (please excuse me using your name, it would feel wrong otherwise), as you too are grieving, but thank you, as I am also finding it hard to remember all the great memories that are undoubtedly locked behind my grief.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you so much for thinking of me and HRH Toby in your tragic time. I so totally understand your grief and heartbreak. I can't even imagine losing 2 of them within 2 days. 
I offer to you the only thing that gave me some peace in Toby's passing...
"Whisper my name in your heart, and I will be there"
Hugs to you.




maggsd said:


> I sincerely hope you dont mind, I've only joined the forum very recently, after the very sudden & tragic loss of my 2 goldens within 2 days of each other.
> I thankfully have found a great deal of comfort from reading people's stories and advice, and of course TOBY HRH's wonderful story, which I've read over the last few days & have just finished.
> I really felt I was there with all of you, witnessing this tale of total commitment & and neverending love for this wonderful boy.
> I now know there are others out in the world who are so bonded to their 'beloved companions' that even death can't separate. I to offer my sincere condolences and prayers to you 'Barb' (please excuse me using your name, it would feel wrong otherwise), as you too are grieving, but thank you, as I am also finding it hard to remember all the great memories that are undoubtedly locked behind my grief.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

maggsd said:


> I sincerely hope you dont mind, I've only joined the forum very recently, after the very sudden & tragic loss of my 2 goldens within 2 days of each other.
> I thankfully have found a great deal of comfort from reading people's stories and advice, and of course TOBY HRH's wonderful story, which I've read over the last few days & have just finished.
> I really felt I was there with all of you, witnessing this tale of total commitment & and neverending love for this wonderful boy.
> I now know there are others out in the world who are so bonded to their 'beloved companions' that even death can't separate. I to offer my sincere condolences and prayers to you 'Barb' (please excuse me using your name, it would feel wrong otherwise), as you too are grieving, but thank you, as I am also finding it hard to remember all the great memories that are undoubtedly locked behind my grief.


You read the story, as Toby was special dog, Barb is one special lady too. I too found Toby's thread after I lost my Buddy and spent hours reading and following Toby's story, crying when he did not feel well, being happy when he bounced back. It was the first and the last thread I read every day. We never met but we all have something in common, endless love for our boys and now grief we share, bonded on some special way.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's strange how, as their health fails, they get closer and closer to you.
His whole life, Toby slept in his crate (by choice) across the bedroom from me. I could always count on looking in there at night and he'd be curled up peacefully.
As his health started getting worse, he moved to the foot of my bed. He'd sleep on the floor, leaning on the bed.
Then when he got really bad, he moved to my side of the bed, where he could sit up and be sure I was there. Several times a night I would feel his breath in my face, and he'd be sitting up, just checking in. I'd pet his head a little, and he'd lie back down and go back to sleep.
At the very end, he was never out of my reach. He wanted to be in physical contact with me at all times. He couldn't make it into the bedroom, so he slept on his bed next to the sofa, and I slept on the sofa so I could be with him. Most of the night my hand would hang down off the sofa, just touching him somewhere.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> It's strange how, as their health fails, they get closer and closer to you.
> His whole life, Toby slept in his crate (by choice) across the bedroom from me. I could always count on looking in there at night and he'd be curled up peacefully.
> As his health started getting worse, he moved to the foot of my bed. He'd sleep on the floor, leaning on the bed.
> Then when he got really bad, he moved to my side of the bed, where he could sit up and be sure I was there. Several times a night I would feel his breath in my face, and he'd be sitting up, just checking in. I'd pet his head a little, and he'd lie back down and go back to sleep.
> At the very end, he was never out of my reach. He wanted to be in physical contact with me at all times. He couldn't make it into the bedroom, so he slept on his bed next to the sofa, and I slept on the sofa so I could be with him. Most of the night my hand would hang down off the sofa, just touching him somewhere.


They're just such gentle souls. You obviously provided such great comfort to him. Your heart must overflow when you think back on this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrincessDi

I can totally relate to this. As they get sick they get so dependant on us. What we don't realize though is how dependant we are on them....Until they are gone. Makes it twice as difficult when we loose them. My heart goes out to you.



hotel4dogs said:


> It's strange how, as their health fails, they get closer and closer to you.
> His whole life, Toby slept in his crate (by choice) across the bedroom from me. I could always count on looking in there at night and he'd be curled up peacefully.
> As his health started getting worse, he moved to the foot of my bed. He'd sleep on the floor, leaning on the bed.
> Then when he got really bad, he moved to my side of the bed, where he could sit up and be sure I was there. Several times a night I would feel his breath in my face, and he'd be sitting up, just checking in. I'd pet his head a little, and he'd lie back down and go back to sleep.
> At the very end, he was never out of my reach. He wanted to be in physical contact with me at all times. He couldn't make it into the bedroom, so he slept on his bed next to the sofa, and I slept on the sofa so I could be with him. Most of the night my hand would hang down off the sofa, just touching him somewhere.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I take great comfort in knowing that Toby always knew I was there, even in those last, bad 10 days. He would be totally relaxed and at peace as long as he knew I was with him. I am so incredibly lucky that I was able to be here for him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Took Tiny to the vet today for some routine bloodwork, and it's still strange to walk in there without Toby. He would make a grand entry, demanding everyone pay him homage. 
Toby always loved going to the vet, until he had his spleen out (at a different vet hospital). From that point on, he hated it. He would make his entry, collect his love, beg for a few treats, and then head for the exit. We would always laugh at him, he would point his nose directly at the door handle and wait for someone to open it so he could leave. "Ok, I got what I came for, I'm done now...."
Toward the end, if it wasn't busy my vet would come out and examine Toby in the lobby instead of stressing him by making him wait in an exam room. 
My vet's a good guy.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby always loved going to the vet, until he had his spleen out (at a different vet hospital). From that point on, he hated it. _He would make his entry, collect his love, beg for a few treats, and then head for the exit_. We would always laugh at him, he would point his nose directly at the door handle and wait for someone to open it so he could leave. "_Ok, I got what I came for, I'm done now_...."


 :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
What a sweet, sweet so special boy your Toby was and yep - your vet is a good guy.
I hope tiny's blood work comes back good.:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

ya gotta wonder what goes thru their heads sometimes. Toby and Tiny both, for the longest time, seemed to think the only reason for getting in the car was to drive to the place that has the "magic drawer full of milkbones". We'd get in the car, drive there, pull up, the drawer would open, and there would be 2 milkbones in it. I'd put some papers in there, the drawer would close, and then after a short wait the drawer would re-open and there would be 2 more milkbones in it. 
My bank doesn't give suckers to the kids, but ALWAYS gives milkbones to the dogs!


----------



## SandyK

I have to agree with you about them wanting to be close to you in the end. After my Abby's spleen removal they only gave her a week, so because she couldn't do the stairs, I slept with her. I was not as lucky as you were with Toby, I had to make up a bed on the floor as she wanted "her" couch!! For five weeks we stayed together like that!! The things we won't do for our babies...they have us wrapped around their paws!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Your Toby sounds so much like my Barkley in the end after his splenectomy! He loved going to the vet to say hi and visit, but getting something done was not as exciting. He'd also use his muzzle to point at the door handles--my problem was he could open the exam room doors! You are right--it's so strange going back to the vet clinic without them after they leave us. You can bet the vet clinics in doggie heaven don't have exams, but lots and lots of treats, hugs, pets and visitors to love. 

My Toby is a little different than Barkley--he's such a trooper with procedures, and every time he has a sonogram everyone comments about how relaxed he is in that wedge pillow. Now that he's getting acupuncture in his regular vet clinic he LOVES that vet clinic--but he's not so happy about the one we drive to because they mess with his eyes too much, even though he gets plenty of treats.

I hope Tiny's blood panel comes back good.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Funny you should mention it, Anne, Toby loved the acupuncture vet clinic, even though it was a big vet hospital. He sauntered in like he owned the place (well, he always did that), and was happy as could be to go in the "exam room" for his treatment, which as far as he was concerned consisted of lying on his side for 20 minutes getting petted by 2 people, and then getting liver treats when he was done!


----------



## hubbub

If my girl was EVER that relaxed at the vet - well, there'd probably be a problem!  She'll usually settle in a corner, under a chair, or stand, like you all mentioned, with her nose pressed to the doorjamb (just waiting to make a run for it ).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

In the life time together we make plenty of memories, mostly happy ones, love and enjoy them. But those days when they are sick and need you so much to be there, when you give them every second of your time and all strength you have to nurse and care for them, those are the moments you made the strongest bond just later on to realize you depended on them as much they depended on you.
May today brings happy memories of Toby and brighten up your day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The ground squirrels are back out after the winter. We see them everywhere now.
This was Toby's favorite season, there are critters everywhere.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> The ground squirrels are back out after the winter. We see them everywhere now.
> This was Toby's favorite season, there are critters everywhere.


Some neighbors and I were talking over the weekend about the lack of chipmunks and squirrels around here - now it makes sense, they've all gone to your house to pay tribute to Toby 

I hope Tito and Tiny get a bit of pleasure from looking at the squirrel buffet!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> The ground squirrels are back out after the winter. We see them everywhere now.
> This was Toby's favorite season, there are critters everywhere.


May Toby have plenty of squirrels to chase at Bridge.
Hugs to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am in Florida visiting my son, and I keep reaching for the phone to call my husband and ask how Toby is doing.....the last couple of times I visited my (human) boy, I was very very concerned about leaving Toby. I still wonder if my leaving last time was in some way a contributing factor to his brain issue that ultimately ended his life????


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh no Barb, don't do it to yourself. There were very a few people I met in my life who cared so much about humans, but never met anyone like you who cared about a dog so much. You are an inspiration for anyone who reads this thread that there are no limits when you love your dog how much you can do if you care. Take it easy on yourself and enjoy your visit.


----------



## hubbub

I agree - please don't try to take blame in any way. If I started doing that with my girl, well - I'd be a basket case and would likely worry if I was *loving* her correctly. <<BIG HUGS>>


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, your visiting your son the last time wasn't a contributing factor AT ALL to Toby's getting his angel wings. It was simply his time, despite all the medical care, love and devotion from his beloved momma.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I agree with everyone else--your visit with your son had nothing to do with Toby's developing the issues. It was simply his time and nothing could stop what ultimately happened. You took excellent care of your boy and inspired so many of us. Enjoy your visit with your son and try to banish those guilty and sad feelings from your thoughts if you can. 

My guy's tormentor never left us this winter. He's been tormenting him almost daily. 

Due to the dog's love of all things "tree kitty" (our term for squirrels when around the dogs), hubby started taking photos of squirrels while he is out walking on his business trips. He came back with some great squirrel photos from Central Park this weekend. I'm getting to where I can distinguish a New York squirrel, from a Mexico City one and a Dallas one.:doh::doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just know that Toby was really stressed by my being gone last time, and it was less than 2 weeks later that he had the brain incident, so I can't help feeling there might have been some sort of relationship. I try not to think that way, but it just creeps into my mind sometimes.
Last night when I called my husband I actually asked him how Tiny and Toby were doing. He didn't say anything, and I realized what I had said. Ooops, Tiny and Tito.


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barbara

Hope you are having a nice time in Florida and I know that Toby is happy where he is, with all of our dogs and my Smooch and Snobear, at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> I just know that Toby was really stressed by my being gone last time, and it was less than 2 weeks later that he had the brain incident, so I can't help feeling there might have been some sort of relationship. * I try not to think that way, but it just creeps into my mind sometimes.*
> Last night when I called my husband I actually asked him how Tiny and Toby were doing. He didn't say anything, and I realized what I had said. Ooops, Tiny and Tito.


Things creep into my mind at times too, I understand. As for calling dogs by another name, I do it too. I have called Fiona by Deardra's name a handful of times anyway. Even my neighbor that came by the other day called Fiona his old Goldens name that passed away 7 or so years ago.

A well loved dog lives deeply inside of ones heart until we meet them once again. As Sharlin says, the reunion is guaranteed.

When my time comes I do not want any tears. In fact people better break open the champagne and have a party. A celebration of a life well lived and a reunification of my pack and I.


----------



## maggsd

hotel4dogs said:


> I am in Florida visiting my son, and I keep reaching for the phone to call my husband and ask how Toby is doing.....the last couple of times I visited my (human) boy, I was very very concerned about leaving Toby. I still wonder if my leaving last time was in some way a contributing factor to his brain issue that ultimately ended his life????


Oh no, I don't think you could ever think that, your bond with Toby was so strong I don't think distance could have changed anything, he would have been with you even though you hadn't realised it. 
Even more so now he's at the Bridge with all our beloved babies, he wouldn't want that thought to even enter your mind. You were an inspiration to all of us. Much love to you from across the Pond. xxx


----------



## coppers-mom

We all second guess and do what ifs it seems. Sigh.

I know and Toby knows you loved and love him dearly. Remember "Whisper my name and I'll be there".


----------



## hotel4dogs

Strange the things that cause a total meltdown. I had to go online today to renew Tiny's insurance policy, and I always renewed hers and Toby's at the same time. On the account page it listed Toby's policy, and of course, said, "cancelled". I had a very hard time with that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's rough, similar to when people ask you where Toby is--it just brings it home once again to your heart.  HUGS dear friend, HUGS.


----------



## hubbub

A friend had something similar and kept getting email messages from the vet's automatic "health info" service addressed to Lucy. I felt so bad for her, she called the vet repeatedly and finally contacted the company who were very apologetic.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry Barb. Yes for us the vet vaccination notices for Golda and Di were really hard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is a hard thing, it's like cutting strings one by one. Reality check you don't want to hear. When you have to let someone know you don't have your baby any more and you have to say it loud. Closing files one by one and sometimes the other side doesn't even understand why you are crying.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Strange the things that cause a total meltdown. I had to go online today to renew Tiny's insurance policy, and I always renewed hers and Toby's at the same time. On the account page it listed Toby's policy, and of course, said, "cancelled". I had a very hard time with that.


There were people I avoided because I didn't want to have to tell them that both Copper and Cotton had died. Every time it brought it back so fresh. I shed a tear even just typing that, but time heals. It took me over a year to finally get "better".

They just are such a huge part of our lives it really hurts for a long, long time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

One of my customers here at the pet hotel dropped off their 11 year old golden yesterday, and told me she was just diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. My heart breaks for them.
Then of course they asked how my dogs are.....I had to tell them about Toby. We all shared a good cry.
They've had 5 goldens now, and none have lived past 11-1/2. All have died of cancer. As must as I miss Toby, it made me feel very, very fortunate to have him (and Tiny) for as long as I did.
Just an aside, these people are fantastic. They rescue senior goldens, some with medical issues, and let them live out their last couple years in total pampering and happiness.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Having a Golden reach their teens is something special indeed 

I saved Tucker's #1 and #3 candles from his 13th birthday. Hope I get to use them for Fiona.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Vacuuming today and thinking of His Royal Highness. Toby HATED the vacuum cleaner!! 
With Tiny, we were determined to "acclimate" her to the vacuum. So we did it carefully, with treats, praise, etc. so that she wouldn't fear it at all. Well, talk about backfiring! She came to think that the vacuum is one of the greatest toys ever invented, and would chase it/us around, barking and biting at it. It would be really annoying when using the extension hose, and she'd be grabbing it, biting it, and trying to yank it away from us. Even now, at 15, she once in a while will take a notion to chase the vacuum cleaner around.
Anyway, we realized our mistake and decided to just let Toby be afraid of it! He sure was. Whenever the vacuum came out, or something that sounded suspiciously *like* a vacuum (like suitcase wheels on the tile floors sound a lot like vacuum cleaner wheels) he would dive head first into his crate and curl up into a little ball. No small feat, since he was a big dog! He'd turn around and bury himself into the blanket and all you'd see was 2 black eyes looking out at you.
The dogs all always bring toys into the bedroom, and sometimes there would be upwards of 10 toys on the floor. Toby would lie on the floor and check carefully under the bed, and then would whine and bark until whichever toy had gotten shoved under the bed was pulled out for him. Never mind that there were a dozen other toys within easy reach, he had to have THE ONE that he couldn't reach. 
Of course, when he was younger, he would try to wedge himself under the bed to get it. Got stuck more than once!
Miss you big guy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Vacuuming today and thinking of His Royal Highness. Toby HATED the vacuum cleaner!!
> With Tiny, we were determined to "acclimate" her to the vacuum. So we did it carefully, with treats, praise, etc. so that she wouldn't fear it at all. Well, talk about backfiring! She came to think that the vacuum is one of the greatest toys ever invented, and would chase it/us around, barking and biting at it. It would be really annoying when using the extension hose, and she'd be grabbing it, biting it, and trying to yank it away from us. Even now, at 15, she once in a while will take a notion to chase the vacuum cleaner around.
> Anyway, we realized our mistake and decided to just let Toby be afraid of it! He sure was. Whenever the vacuum came out, or something that sounded suspiciously *like* a vacuum (like suitcase wheels on the tile floors sound a lot like vacuum cleaner wheels) he would dive head first into his crate and curl up into a little ball. No small feat, since he was a big dog! He'd turn around and bury himself into the blanket and all you'd see was 2 black eyes looking out at you.
> The dogs all always bring toys into the bedroom, and sometimes there would be upwards of 10 toys on the floor. Toby would lie on the floor and check carefully under the bed, and then would whine and bark until whichever toy had gotten shoved under the bed was pulled out for him. Never mind that there were a dozen other toys within easy reach, he had to have THE ONE that he couldn't reach.
> Of course, when he was younger, he would try to wedge himself under the bed to get it. Got stuck more than once!
> Miss you big guy.


Such wonderful memories!!  Barkley loved the vacuum cleaner--wanted us to vacuum his fur. We obliged! He also loved my hair dryer so I'd always give him a blast whether he needed it or not. My Toby, well, he doesn't like the Vacuum cleaner and still barks and chases after it, trying to bite it. I'll miss it one of these days so I'm trying to laugh about it now. 

Does Tito ignore the vacuum cleaner?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito ignores pretty much everything....except things with feathers....he is truly the most "non-reactive" dog I have ever seen.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito ignores pretty much everything....except things with feathers....he is truly the most "non-reactive" dog I have ever seen.


I think we could use Tito down here with some very angry, nesting and aggressive Mockingbirds. He would be doing the dogs (and people) in my neighborhood a big service! I do not want them trying to peck Toby's rear end when we walk by them!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby would lie on the floor and check carefully under the bed, and then would whine and bark until whichever toy had gotten shoved under the bed was pulled out for him. Never mind that there were a dozen other toys within easy reach, he had to have THE ONE that he couldn't reach.


Hannah's not the biggest fan of the vacuum. She used to bark and bite at it, but now she just lays down and eyes it with total disgust (it's obviously interrupting her peaceful lounging). 

She will however, spend large amounts of time searching for the "perfect" stuffed baby to take outside. It's always a lucky day when the toy she wants is in the room for her. Otherwise, she's searching the house for that special baby. 

I like to think it's similar to how I searched for her.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hannah makes me smile!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Vacuuming today and thinking of His Royal Highness. Toby HATED the vacuum cleaner!!
> With Tiny, we were determined to "acclimate" her to the vacuum. So we did it carefully, with treats, praise, etc. so that she wouldn't fear it at all. Well, talk about backfiring! She came to think that the vacuum is one of the greatest toys ever invented, and would chase it/us around, barking and biting at it. It would be really annoying when using the extension hose, and she'd be grabbing it, biting it, and trying to yank it away from us. Even now, at 15, she once in a while will take a notion to chase the vacuum cleaner around.
> Anyway, we realized our mistake and decided to just let Toby be afraid of it! He sure was. Whenever the vacuum came out, or something that sounded suspiciously *like* a vacuum (like suitcase wheels on the tile floors sound a lot like vacuum cleaner wheels) he would dive head first into his crate and curl up into a little ball. No small feat, since he was a big dog! He'd turn around and bury himself into the blanket and all you'd see was 2 black eyes looking out at you.
> The dogs all always bring toys into the bedroom, and sometimes there would be upwards of 10 toys on the floor. Toby would lie on the floor and check carefully under the bed, and then would whine and bark until whichever toy had gotten shoved under the bed was pulled out for him. Never mind that there were a dozen other toys within easy reach, he had to have THE ONE that he couldn't reach.
> Of course, when he was younger, he would try to wedge himself under the bed to get it. Got stuck more than once!
> Miss you big guy.


Tee is terrified of the vaccuum cleaner. I'm not sure why. It's something that developed, but it breaks my heart to see her so scared. It's the only thing she is scared of this way - thunder, for example, doesn't phase her. I've thought about trying to change her relationship with the Dyson, but at her age, maybe just going to another level of the house is okay. 

PS I love your Toby and the toys story.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper liked to be shop vac'ed. No one else does of course.:doh:

I too miss your big guy. As you know, I had a melt down doing the rainbow bridge list this year. It was because it started with HRH.
He was such a special fellow.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I saw this on another forum today, and just had to repost it here. In loving memory of Toby....

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were... crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."
And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.

Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

That made me cry....


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> That made me cry....


^^^ this for me too


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Found that poem first week I lost my Buddy. Every time I read I cry.


----------



## maggie1951

I had seen it before but made me cry again.


----------



## coppers-mom

Boy. Tears on my keyboard too.


----------



## PrincessDi

I've seen this verse several times.....and every time it brings many tears. Just wish that we could hold them in our arms again here on earth. 



hotel4dogs said:


> I saw this on another forum today, and just had to repost it here. In loving memory of Toby....
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
> I could see that you were... crying, You found it hard to sleep.
> I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
> "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
> You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
> I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
> I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.
> I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
> I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me."
> 
> You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
> I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
> It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
> To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
> In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
> and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."
> And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
> I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
> I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
> 
> Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me.


----------



## SandyK

Tears here too.


----------



## puddinhd58

Barb, that is beautiful....:--sad:


----------



## hotel4dogs

For no apparent reason I've been thinking about Toby and Copper today. They were such soul brothers, even though they never met. Strange how I (and Teresa) always felt such a connection between those 2 boys. When Copper passed, a part of him lived on in Toby. Now that Toby is also gone, I have to wonder if they have another cosmic triplet out there somewhere?


----------



## coppers-mom

It sure was true that the cosmic twins shared a lot. I knew to alert you if Copper got an ear infection because something along those lines would come up with Toby at about the same time. I too felt that a part of Copper lived on in Toby.

Wonderful boys who exuded a joy in life even through so many trials and tribulations.

It seems maybe a bit of their connection is with us. When I drove up in the yard Tuesday night, I thought "Oh - there's Copper" and I swear just for a moment I saw him. 

I think I told you that I dreamed of Toby last December. He told me to get his package in the mail the next day so he could enjoy and I did as he told me. I really felt like it was him, but I believe Scrooge says something along the lines of it could have been a bit of beef I ate.I remain a sceptic, but sometimes things happen that make me wonder.....

Hugs to you. I know how much you miss your special boy. I do too and I love picturing Toby with his fake squirrel and now Tito with the stuffed one and Copper with his box turtles that are out this time of year.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sounds like Toby and Copper were definitely kindred spirits. Both special boys with all the antics that boyhood brings! Just know they are having a blast at the bridge.


----------



## hotel4dogs

At some point I will have to wipe the nose prints off the treat drawer, but I just can't bring myself to do it yet. I know they are Toby's as he was the only one who would go stand at the drawer with his nose plastered right on it, "pointing" at what he wanted. 
Funny how I hate nose prints everywhere, and now don't want to get rid of them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I still keep nose prints at the bay window in living room. Not to mention I did not vacuum office carpet for a year now. Likely nobody in my house notice it so no complains. It makes me feel my Buddy is still around. Hugs to you.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> At some point I will have to wipe the nose prints off the treat drawer, but I just can't bring myself to do it yet. I know they are Toby's as he was the only one who would go stand at the drawer with his nose plastered right on it, "pointing" at what he wanted.
> Funny how I hate nose prints everywhere, and now don't want to get rid of them.


I have one friend with 3 year old muddy paw/body streaks on her door and another with 2 year old nose prints on the window. 

I think that's why I'm always so hesitant to clean the storm doors...

I now clean one at a time - Hannah's got to see outside, but I've got to see her too


----------



## Dallas Gold

My storm door wasn't cleaned for a long time after both Beau and Barkley passed.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We have quite a few fox snakes (false rattlers) here, and one has apparently taken up residence under my patio. These are BIG guys, kinda scary because they rattle but harmless.
Anyway, Tiny and Tito are quite cautious around the snake, who just sort of slithers off under the patio.
Not so Toby! He didn't like intruders to his kingdom, and he would chase the snakes down when he saw them. Caught a couple, too. It was rather freaky to see him coming back in, big snake hanging out of his mouth...
Toby!! DROP IT!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> We have quite a few fox snakes (false rattlers) here, and one has apparently taken up residence under my patio. These are BIG guys, kinda scary because they rattle but harmless.
> Anyway, Tiny and Tito are quite cautious around the snake, who just sort of slithers off under the patio.
> Not so Toby! He didn't like intruders to his kingdom, and he would chase the snakes down when he saw them. Caught a couple, too. It was rather freaky to see him coming back in, big snake hanging out of his mouth...
> Toby!! DROP IT!!!!!!


AAAAK!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

"_It was rather freaky to see him coming back in, big snake hanging out of his mouth..._
_Toby!! DROP IT!!!!!!_ "

freaky is not a strong enough word. Big, brave boy. Uhm..... did he kill them before presenting you with your present?:hyper:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh my God, Toby was a snake hunter! Everything about Toby is sooo different, sooo special. I miss his everyday's story so much.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Your Toby was much braver than his Dallas namesake....my little dog would just bark and bark and expect ME to wrangle that snake for him and I'm even a bigger snake weenie!! I probably would pass out if one of my dogs came running towards me with a snake dangling in his mouth!


----------



## hotel4dogs

said snake is trying very hard to get into my garage. Every time we open the garage door, there he is. (she?). I have to keep nudging the stupid critter and sending it off into the grasss. SHEEESH. Toby should be here to rescue us from the thing.
No, he never killed them. He would just plunk his big paw on top of the snake, and then pick it up. He caught mice, too, and never killed them, either. 
Luckily fox snakes are pretty slow moving and mild mannered, as snakes go. This silly one just sits there until I nudge it. Toby would have loved him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It was also very hard to water my plants with HRH around. He would always chase the water coming out of the end of the hose, and try to bite it. Even his last summer he still couldn't get enough of it. Eventually I'd have to put him, soaking wet, back in the house so I could finish.
That always struck me as funny because neither Tiny nor Tito cares about the hose at all. They just ignore it. And they are the two who LOVE to swim! Toby never really cared for water, he could take it or leave it. Unless it was coming out of the hose!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I just cant believe it how those two are different from Toby. He was really special. Please keep those stories coming, every single one brings smile to my face.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We took Tiny and Tito swimming today. Used to take all 3 of them (as in my signature photo).
Toby wasn't a big fan of water, so I would try to tie him out and just let the other two swim, and he simply wouldn't hear of it. He'd bark until he got his turn, too. Then I'd toss a toy out for him to retrieve, he'd wade in up to his belly, turn and look at me like, "you're kidding, right??" and then slowly resign himself to swim out and get it. He'd come back and get out, acting insulted because he was all wet. So I'd figure he'd had enough, tie him up again....and we'd start all over with him barking that he wanted a turn, too.
Silly boy.
As a side note, Tiny turned 15 in March. She still LOVES to swim!


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby, Toby, Toby.:doh: You sure have some funny tales Barb.
Copper was of the toby persuasion (of course!) regarding swimming, but he loved wading in the creek when it was hot..

Bet you forgot I have this:
Tiny swimming - she looks part Otter.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I love that photo of Tiny! Yesterday I had a life jacket on her, because with her arthritis I didn't want her to swim too hard and then not be able to get up today. Must have worked, she's a little stiff today but not too bad.
As always, Copper and Toby were soul brothers. Toby liked to wade, too. But as soon as his belly got wet, he was DONE.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dang. Is this what that snake looks like???:hyper:


----------



## hotel4dogs

YES! That's the guy! They're pretty big, but pretty lethargic. 
I tried to re-home him. I caught him and took him to my next door neighbor's property (he's a landcaper and has a nursery next to me) but he re-appeared later the same day. He's really starting to annoy me.


----------



## coppers-mom

Have you tried putting snake away powder around your foundation? I don't now if it would work for those big buggers.

I was (of course) impressed with HRH before, but that is one scary looking critter for him to nonchalantly carry around.
Toby, Toby, Toby.:doh::doh::doh::smooch:

What did you catch him with????? tongs????:curtain:


----------



## GoldenCamper

I think HRH is just having fun with you


----------



## coppers-mom

I too think Toby is having fun with Barb, but man...... lethargic or not that is a scary looking snake (and just think of who is saying that BTW).:uhoh:

Steve - I hope our boys just send turtles - little turtles - as our signs.


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> Steve - I hope our boys just send turtles - little turtles - as our signs.


Fiona caught her first turtle of the year on yesterday's walk Teresa


----------



## hotel4dogs

We've lived here almost 13 years, and this is our first summer here without HRH Toby. And now we have a snake *problem*. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Never heard of snake away, I will have to check it out. My "snake away" passed on in January 
They are pretty big. This guy is every bit of 4 feet long. Toby was never phased at all. My husband claims they don't have teeth, but I've never opened one's mouth to find out.
I grabbed his head with the pooper scooper (it was the nearest thing), then picked him up right behind his head. He peed on me.




coppers-mom said:


> Have you tried putting snake away powder around your foundation? I don't now if it would work for those big buggers.
> 
> I was (of course) impressed with HRH before, but that is one scary looking critter for him to nonchalantly carry around.
> Toby, Toby, Toby.:doh::doh::doh::smooch:
> 
> What did you catch him with????? tongs????:curtain:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I too think Toby is having fun with Barb, but man...... lethargic or not that is a scary looking snake (and just think of who is saying that BTW).:uhoh:
> 
> Steve - I hope our boys just send turtles - little turtles - as our signs.


I'll keep on hoping for balls and butterflies from my Bridge boys! :crossfing 

I have a feeling when my little Toby(nator) joins his big brothers he will be sending me dead dried up squirrel carcasses. :yuck:

Barb, you are one BRAVE woman! Too bad the snake got its revenge by peeing on you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You are a very brave woman, I hate snakes more than you'll ever know.

I didn't know snakes did that-snake wrangling will continue to be DH's job for sure now after reading this.


----------



## coppers-mom

The snake wouldn't have been the only thing peeing on me.:uhoh:

Steve got a turtle, Barb got a snake, I guess I'd better be on the lookout for an oppossum.:doh: 

"_My "snake away" passed on in January_ "
 The powder version is sold at Lowe's down here. I've put it out, but don't truly know if it works. It takes an 8" band to keep rattlesnakes out and I believe a 12" band for Copperheads - nasty little things that they are.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I would prefer Toby's critters...the 13 lined ground squirrels....to snakes!


----------



## hollyk

Now isn't it just like HRH you send you a snake. LOL 
See Mom, Tito might have all those impressive letters before and after his name but who kept the yard safe!


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, I guess I forgot to list one of Toby's titles (other than HRH!):

OSC

Official Snake Catcher


----------



## paula bedard

Just checking back in and glad to hear a couple more HRH memories. Snakes are a worry here, they're usually poisonous, so never could let Sam or Ike near one. Sounds like Toby was indeed a gentle giant. =) As for biting the water spray from a hose nozzle, Ike does this constantly! He's been fascinated with moving water since he was a pup. He tries to eat the spray coming out of the springler too. And no, he won't swim any further than absolutely necessary either. We've lost many a tennis ball to an outgoing tide. 

I'm happy for you that HRH is sending you little 'Hi Mom' signs.


----------



## coppers-mom

My sister gave me some books and the one I am reading had a little book mark left in it.

A GR puppy in a pumpkin.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Every so often Tito will do something that he's never done before, but Toby used to do all the time, and it really floors us when it happens.
We have a laser pointer that is on my husband's roll-top desk, which Toby and Tito both loved/love. Last night Tito went and stood there and "pointed" to it with his nose until I got it out for him to chase around for a while.
Toby used to do that ALL the time. He'd put his big nose on my husband's desktop, pointing right at the "cubby" where we store "the dot", until someone would get it out for him. He did it virually every night right after dinner. It was "dot time" !
When Toby got too old to really chase it any more, he would still go point at it until we got it out. Then he would calmly lie down on the floor, and watch Tito chase it around. It was almost as though he got as much pleasure out of watching Tito as he did out of chasing it himself!
Tiny never gave a hoot about the laser pointed, seemed to think the boys were nuts for chasing it.
I can't believe he's gone 5 months. Seems like just yesterday he was following me everywhere.


----------



## PrincessDi

Toby is definitely channeling through Tito! I very much understand your pain, even as you reflect on happy memories. It still hurts. I'm so sorry! I very much believe that Toby is enjoying chasing the dot, playing with the snake and doing all the things that he loved in this life with a young new body.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Time does fly. It does seem like yesterday. Some days I feel like my Buddy just went out and will be coming back in a minute. Talking about them here helps. It keeps them alive.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I also think Toby is doing some channeling through Tito!


----------



## coppers-mom

I transported a big(quite big - Great Pyr mostly) lug of a sweet boy today. We went from a shelter in NC to a stopover towards GA where he will go to a rescue (Hooray!) .

I sure would have kept him if I had room. I just love those big boys. Sigh......
Copper wasn't so big in physical size, but he sure was in personality.

the little dogs we have now, just aren't as "into" me, but honestly Jack is learning to be more velcro.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It breaks my heart some of the things I just can't remember.
Tito has been "groaning" sometimes when he lies down (I'm not sure why, and it's a bit of a concern). I can remember that one of the 2 boys frequently did that, and for the life of me I can't remember if it was Toby, or if it's something Tito has always done.
And I no longer reach out in the middle of the night to touch him next to my bed.


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> the little dogs we have now, just aren't as "into" me, but honestly Jack is learning to be more velcro.


It's amazing to me how "person" oriented my girl is. Her people missions: 1) know where her pack is, 2) keep pack together (at the vet as we all have to "leave" with her if they need to take her to the back for a procedure), and 3) worry until the pack is reunited  (obviously our least favorite mission). 



hotel4dogs said:


> It breaks my heart some of the things I just can't remember. Tito has been "groaning" sometimes when he lies down (I'm not sure why, and it's a bit of a concern). I can remember that one of the 2 boys frequently did that, and for the life of me I can't remember if it was Toby, or if it's something Tito has always done.
> And I no longer reach out in the middle of the night to touch him next to my bed.


It's those little things that we do subconsciously that really bring out the hurt when you least expect it.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> It breaks my heart some of the things I just can't remember.
> Tito has been "groaning" sometimes when he lies down (I'm not sure why, and it's a bit of a concern). I can remember that one of the 2 boys frequently did that, and for the life of me I can't remember if it was Toby, or if it's something Tito has always done.
> _And I no longer reach out in the middle of the night to touch him next to my bed_.


That made me cry. I'm glad you are moving on emotionally, but I also know how much it hurts.

I've had four GR older rescues I've loved and lost since 2002 and the details also escape me. That is good but sad too. 

My Aunt never got another dog when she lost her heart dog and that is so sad for her and for whatever dog she would have gotten.I prefer to wear my heart on my sleeve even though it gets battered.

I still smile at the image of Toby with one of those big fox snakes! I'm pretty brave, but there is no way he would have caught up with if he had one of those. Also picturing you taking that one away.:doh: Well, I don't think I could do that either.

Hugs to you my friend. Your boy was special and I miss him too. He became a part of my life and such a little part........ being such a big part of yours leaves your heart battered for a while.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Teresa. I'm still in the "I'll never get another dog after Toby" stage.


----------



## hotel4dogs

As I was uploading the video of Tiny tonight, I stopped to watch the video of Toby in his royal chariot. It's the first time I've watched it since he's been gone. I felt that I could almost reach out and touch his sweet head on the computer screen.
It's too soon for me to watch it I think.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I understand that--it's still difficult for me to watch some of my favorite videos of my Bridge boys.


----------



## hotel4dogs

the difference between Tito and Toby:

This morning there was a big fox snake sunning himself (herself?) on my patio when I let the dogs out. I told Tito "leave it", and he cautiously stepped around it. Toby would have ignored me, put his big paw on it, and tried to bring it back in the house with him!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> ...I'm still in the "I'll never get another dog after Toby" stage.


It takes a while for the heart to heal, but I so hope yours does soon. 

Mourning a bridge pup, I often find comfort in this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. This passage seems especially relevant: "One last request I earnestly make. I have heard my Mistress say, 'When Blemie dies we must never have another dog. I love him so much I could never love another one.' Now I would ask her, for love of me, to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have a dog again. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me in the family, now she cannot live without a dog!" 

Toby loved you dearly and I know that he wants you to enjoy life now, just as he made the most of every day. It may be too soon for another pup, but he will guide you to one when the time is right.


----------



## GoldenCamper

There is one video clip I have somewhere of Tucker barking. That one would really get me. Don't know if I could listen/watch that yet. Glad I have it though. The youtube vids I have made I can watch now with a mix of joy and sorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Teresa. I'm still in the "I'll never get another dog after Toby" stage.


I am in "I can't have another dog after my Buddy" stage. More I think about new dog more it hurts.
It is strange place to be, you don't want to forget but it hurts to be reminded. Some days coming back home I am still taken by surprise my Buddy is not waiting at the door.


----------



## Debles

I can't imagine how Gunnie and I would be if Selka hadn't sent us Sasha. We both had such a hard time and were so depressed. Having Sasha didn't take away our grief but he definitely kept us busy and made us smile when otherwise we wouldn't have.
I still miss Selka so much everyday. Sasha is so much like him! I can't watch his videos either. I do feel him with me and know I will be with him again.


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> The youtube vids I have made I can watch now _with a mix of joy and sorrow_.


I think we'll all always have a bit of sorrow mixed in when remembering our boys. Dang they were all so special.


----------



## MercyMom

I have just found out about this thread today. I read through a majority of it. When all of this drama about your dearly beloved Toby was occuring, I had just joined the board unaware of your suffering. When I came on as a new person, I did not know too much about the backgrounds of the other members and I know that friendship grows only when you are going through it with others. I regret that I was not around when you were going through this dear.  I hope to continue to get to know you and the other members on this forum. I just want to offer you the best of support and to encourage you to cherish the happy memories you have of your beloved Toby. Sorry I had no idea of what you were and are going through until today. My thoughts are with you dear.


----------



## MercyMom

hotel4dogs said:


> It breaks my heart some of the things I just can't remember.
> Tito has been "groaning" sometimes when he lies down (I'm not sure why, and it's a bit of a concern). I can remember that one of the 2 boys frequently did that, and for the life of me I can't remember if it was Toby, or if it's something Tito has always done.
> And I no longer reach out in the middle of the night to touch him next to my bed.


 Sending wishes your way that what Tito is doing is nothing to worry about.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Mercy Mom!!!


----------



## MercyMom

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Mercy Mom!!!


You're quite welcome!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't believe HRH has been gone for just over 6 months. It still seems like just yesterday. I guess you don't wipe out 14 years in just 6 months.
Our neighbors last night blew off BIG fireworks, as they always do. Poor Toby hated it when they did. He would crawl his big body up on the sofa and lie between me and the back of the sofa, under the blanket. He was such a wimp about stuff like that. The same dog who caught snakes hated fireworks. Go figure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't believe HRH has been gone for just over 6 months. It still seems like just yesterday. I guess you don't wipe out 14 years in just 6 months.
> Our neighbors last night blew off BIG fireworks, as they always do. Poor Toby hated it when they did. He would crawl his big body up on the sofa and lie between me and the back of the sofa, under the blanket. He was such a wimp about stuff like that. The same dog who caught snakes hated fireworks. Go figure.


Wow, 6 months-- it seems like just yesterday you were facing the dreaded decision to set him free. You don't wipe out 14 years in 6 months, and you don't want to do that--the good memories will always be in your heart and they do pop up. It's the unexpected things that often bring back memories of our dearly departed pet loves. Barkley was a thunder/lightning phobic and it was surreal not to have a phobic dog that first storm after he passed away. Our first guy was also a thunder weenie starting at age 7 so it had been at least 12 years of dealing with it. I'm constantly reminded of our Beau whenever I take a dog in the car now--Beau was such a quiet dog, except when he was in the car, where he was a non-stop, excited barking machine! Toby is so quiet in the car by contrast....never barks and just curls up and goes to sleep most of the time.


----------



## hubbub

I can't believe it's been 6 months either.  <Big hugs to you>


----------



## coppers-mom

It gets a little easier with time, but missing them always seems to remain.

At least there are no storms or fireworks at rainbow bridge. Just lots of turtles and snakes to play with for our boys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> It gets a little easier with time, but missing them always seems to remain.
> 
> At least there are no storms or fireworks at rainbow bridge. Just lots of turtles and snakes to play with for our boys.


and don't forget an endless supply of fresh tennis balls to play with then toss down for our ball fanatics to find down here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those hard, hard the first ones and the days in between. It comes like a wave, washes off a little bit of the pain but the main still stays there. Then you have to convince yourself somewhere, a far away, they are healthy and happy again.
Hugs to you.


----------



## MercyMom

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't believe HRH has been gone for just over 6 months. It still seems like just yesterday. I guess you don't wipe out 14 years in just 6 months.
> Our neighbors last night blew off BIG fireworks, as they always do. Poor Toby hated it when they did. He would crawl his big body up on the sofa and lie between me and the back of the sofa, under the blanket. He was such a wimp about stuff like that. The same dog who caught snakes hated fireworks. Go figure.


14 months is a really long time to have a pet, so 6 months isn't really that much in the whole scheme of things. I am glad you enjoyed your 4th of July.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Those 14 years created a lot of treasured memories! You don't really want to erase them, but rather to remember them with joy instead of pain. 

Six months is not a lot of time for healing. In fact, I doubt the real healing has begun yet. In my experience, it takes a couple of years for the active mourning to end and a couple more for the joyful memories to become dominant. I think part of what happens is that after a while we make better choices about where to focus our attention - on the happy memories, not the sad ones. At first, processing the painful parts is important and active, at least for me. 

One of the lessons my dogs have helped me learn is the importance of focusing on the "Joys of Here and Now," not "What Might Have Been" or "What Used to Be."

Holding you gently in my heart and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Lucy. Toby is the first dog I have lost, so I'm a bit surprised by how long the pain stays so raw. 
I do tend to focus, as I'm sure you can tell from my posts, on what used to be.


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't believe HRH has been gone for just over 6 months. It still seems like just yesterday. I guess you don't wipe out 14 years in just 6 months.
> Our neighbors last night blew off BIG fireworks, as they always do. Poor Toby hated it when they did. He would crawl his big body up on the sofa and lie between me and the back of the sofa, under the blanket. He was such a wimp about stuff like that. The same dog who caught snakes hated fireworks. Go figure.


You don't want to wipe out the 14 years you had with him, it takes time to look back at all the good times without crying over losing him. I know how hard it is, I only had Tess for 11 and Rusty for 12 years but still can't talk about them to anyone without crying, especially Tess. I miss that girl so darn much. Tess hated fireworks and thunderstorms too, one thing I don't miss about her is being so worried that she would get frightened and get panicky over the noise.


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you and remembering Toby today while playing with Hannah. 

I was trying to "wind" Hannah up for a stationary game of catch the ball and kept saying, "Whoooozzamy *Boy*" over and over again. Hannah just looked at me with an odd look. I finally realized my error and immediately thought of Toby. Once I switched over to "Whoooozzamy *Girl*" her tail started thumping and the game began. It's those little things that really add up.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Lucy. Toby is the first dog I have lost, so I'm a bit surprised by how long the pain stays so raw.
> I do tend to focus, as I'm sure you can tell from my posts, on what used to be.


I'm not at all surprised that your pain is still raw. It truly hasn't been very long and HRH was not only a loyal friend and companion, but also someone you had to focus on intently during his last 1 - 2 years. 

Celebrate the "used to be" and good memories. The pain will get easier, but I doubt it will ever go completely away. It just shows the depth of the love and connection you two had.:smooch: I hope that continuing to share Toby's life with us keeps him closer to your heart even though I know you shed a tear (or many) with every story.


----------



## hotel4dogs

When Toby was just a young prince I took him to classes for competitive obedience. Never got past his CD (Novice A), for a variety of reasons. One is I opened the pet hotel and didn't have the time, but the other was, well, Toby.
Teaching him the stays was easy. Toby loved to stay. Especially a "down stay". He could lie there forever without moving. 
Teaching him to move quickly in the obedience ring, however, was another story. If he didn't see the point in doing something, he would quickly let you know.
Trot briskly to you when you call his name from across the ring? Why? I'll get there when I get there.
I remember once in training the trainer "hid" around a corner, and we had Toby set up for a recall. I called him, and she tossed a chain collar on the concrete floor right behind his rump to "surprise" him and get him moving a bit faster. He never even flinched. Just got up and ambled over to me as usual.
He was great at heeling off leash, unless he didn't feel like it. Then he would simply exit the ring and that was that. A different trainer tried to fix that by grabbing him and roughly shaking him (that was in the older, harsher training days) so that Toby would think being by me was better than leaving the ring. Wrong. Toby just stood there, then calmly laid down right in the entrance to the ring and waited for me to come out. 
I do miss the knucklehead. A lot.


----------



## lgnutah

The great thing about memories is they bring him right back again. I could visualize all the situations you described and he was with me too


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great story, Barb! I'm sorry I never met your boy....


----------



## Karen519

*Barb*

Barb

Hard to believe that it's been six months since Toby went to the Rainbow Bridge.
I know all of the fond memories you have of him, as I do of my Smooch and my Snobear!


----------



## MikaTallulah

It will be 2 years in Nov. since I suddenly lost Lucky I still miss him everyday but know he is taking care of Zoey so she is not alone. She would hate to be alone.

I am sure Toby is looking out for all of you.

I feel like I know him from all your stories.


----------



## coppers-mom

I sure do love a knucklehead with a mind of his own.
You wouldn't want life to be tooooo boring and I know Toby kept things fun.

I still get the heebie jeebies thinking about him carrying a big old fox snake around:hyper: and it takes a lot to give me the heebie jeebies.

What a love Toby was. I also sure do wish I could have met him.


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I sure do love a knucklehead with a mind of his own.
> You wouldn't want life to be tooooo boring and I know Toby kept things fun.


I like being kept on my toes too. One reason I miss Tucker so...

One thing I could never stop that boy from doing was chasing the foxes. I finally just threw in the towel on that one. Well, there he goes again...he will be back shortly.

Still wish I could have given Toby a wagon ride.


----------



## hotel4dogs

*My Faithful Friend*

One of the things about Toby is that he was always such a faithful friend to me.
No matter how tired he was, or how comfortable he was, as long as he was physically able to he would always get up and move to be next to me, no matter how many times I moved.
If I went and sat in the lazy-boy, he would come lie by my feet. As soon as I moved to the sofa, he would come lie in front of the sofa. When I went to bed he'd come sleep on the floor right next to my side of the bed. If I got up and moved to the sofa in the middle of the night, he'd come along right with me.
As he got older, I started putting rugs down everywhere he would lie just to be close to me. He would heave a huge happy sigh and curl up on the rug, press his big boney head on me if he could reach, and we would be so content.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> One of the things about Toby is that he was always such a faithful friend to me.
> No matter how tired he was, or how comfortable he was, as long as he was physically able to he would always get up and move to be next to me, no matter how many times I moved.
> If I went and sat in the lazy-boy, he would come lie by my feet. As soon as I moved to the sofa, he would come lie in front of the sofa. When I went to bed he'd come sleep on the floor right next to my side of the bed. If I got up and moved to the sofa in the middle of the night, he'd come along right with me.
> As he got older, I started putting rugs down everywhere he would lie just to be close to me. He would heave a huge happy sigh and curl up on the rug, press his big boney head on me if he could reach, and we would be so content.


Are you talking about my Buddy? The only thing I would add if I went outside without him and he could see me thru the window he would cry and run thru the house to find my daughter or husband to open a door for him to get out and be with me.
Barb, how much we miss them. It still hurts a lot.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> He would heave a huge happy sigh and curl up on the rug, press his big boney head on me if he could reach, and *we would be so content*.


:smooch::smooch::smooch:
I only knew Toby through the forum and our friendship, but I sure miss him too. Such a love........


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> :smooch::smooch::smooch:
> I only knew Toby through the forum and our friendship, but I sure miss him too. Such a love........


Only through the forum too and I couldn't agree more


----------



## maggie1951

coppers-mom said:


> :smooch::smooch::smooch:
> I only knew Toby through the forum and our friendship, but I sure miss him too. Such a love........


Me to Teresa we have met some lovely dogs on this site and there owners as well and i think it upsets us as well when they go to the bridge the dogs that stick in my mind are Toby Meggie Barkly and of course Copper there are lots of others but those names just seem to stick in my head.


----------



## PrincessDi

The way that you describe the lengths that Toby would go to be next to you, sounds familiar. My Max would do the same thing. Even when it was hard to get up and move, he still did it. I understand Barb. Particularly when they are old and dependent on us, we get so close to them. It makes us miss them all the more when they are gone!


----------



## hotel4dogs

*sigh*
I wish people would stop calling Tito, "Toby". I realize no one does it on purpose, but it makes my heart ache every time someone does. I mean seriously, Tito has been around for over 5 years, he has his own name. Toby has been gone for 8 months (hard to believe!). Someone said to me today, "Toby is such a good dog! He's so quiet you hardly know he's there". 
I looked her in the eye and said, "that's because he's dead". (guess who is crabby today...)


----------



## maggie1951

hotel4dogs said:


> *sigh*
> I wish people would stop calling Tito, "Toby". I realize no one does it on purpose, but it makes my heart ache every time someone does. I mean seriously, Tito has been around for over 5 years, he has his own name. Toby has been gone for 8 months (hard to believe!). Someone said to me today, "Toby is such a good dog! He's so quiet you hardly know he's there".
> I looked her in the eye and said, "that's because he's dead". (guess who is crabby today...)


I sure know what you mean people i have not seen for a while ask about Sadie and i have to say i lost her 5 years ago !!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm sorry Barb. Both my parents called Tucker by Deardra's name for a while after she passed, sigh. Yesterday a neighbor called Fiona by their previous Goldens name, Nola. I just smiled, no words necessary.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Looking at Tito today and thinking about Toby. Tito is so young and strong, it's hard to envision him old and failing like Toby was. I remember Toby young and strong, too.
When we first opened the pet hotel, until he got too old to do it, Toby was my "play group leader". I could always count on him to prevent any altercations between dogs in the yard. It was amazing, if two dogs started starting each other down, Toby would be right there between them. He was THE dominant dog and the other dogs knew it. 
Teenage boy dogs always benefitted from Toby's leadership. If they got out of line, he would roll them and pin them down, but he never, ever hurt another dog. But they learned that they weren't the top of the food chain, and it improved their behavior over the long term.
He also would "herd" dogs. If one of the dogs (especially one bassett hound that was here a lot) would wander off when it was time to go back inside, he would go herd her back to the pack. 
He was quite a guy. I can't believe he's gone 9 months already.


----------



## PrincessDi

Your posts make me LOVE your boy Toby! Such a special guy he was. Makes me wish that I had known him personally throughout his wonderful life! I know how it hurts when they aren't here.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> When we first opened the pet hotel, until he got too old to do it, Toby was my "play group leader". I could always count on him to prevent any altercations between dogs in the yard. It was amazing, if two dogs started starting each other down, Toby would be right there between them. He was THE dominant dog and the other dogs knew it.
> Teenage boy dogs always benefitted from Toby's leadership. If they got out of line, he would roll them and pin them down, but he never, ever hurt another dog. But they learned that they weren't the top of the food chain, and it improved their behavior over the long term.


Sounds a lot like Tucker. Boy he put up with so much but when it came time for teaching, whamo. He was respected by all that knew him.

Never forget the puppy black lab named Fred. Gosh Tucker put up with all of it. But when Fred got big and tried the same Tucker pinned him fast. Fred finally learned a lesson that day.

How we miss our boys.


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> One of the things about Toby is that he was always such a faithful friend to me.
> No matter how tired he was, or how comfortable he was, as long as he was physically able to he would always get up and move to be next to me, no matter how many times I moved.
> If I went and sat in the lazy-boy, he would come lie by my feet. As soon as I moved to the sofa, he would come lie in front of the sofa. When I went to bed he'd come sleep on the floor right next to my side of the bed. If I got up and moved to the sofa in the middle of the night, he'd come along right with me.
> As he got older, I started putting rugs down everywhere he would lie just to be close to me. He would heave a huge happy sigh and curl up on the rug, press his big boney head on me if he could reach, and we would be so content.


This post has just completely brought tears in my eyes. And I thought I was holding it better than that. They are such amazing companions. Both Trooper and Jack were the same as Toby.


----------



## Debles

I am guilty of this all the time. I call Sasha Selka without thinking. I hope Sash doesn't mind.


----------



## mim18

I'm so sorry... I hope he will be okay 
Fingers crossed


----------



## coppers-mom

I miss Toby too. I loved and love reading about his exploits.
He ws such a character.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito and Toby were as different as night and day, but every so often Tito will do something that reminds me so much of Toby it makes my heart ache. Yesterday we were in the car, and I turned to look at him in the back, and he had the identical big goofy grin on his face that Toby always had. It made my breath catch and my eyes mist, for a moment I would have sworn it was Toby back there.
Toby loved to go for rides. When I had my Porsche boxster 2 seater convertible, I would put the top down, strap him in, and he had an adorable leather hat with cutouts for his ears that he would wear. 
After I got the SUV (until I knew better and put him in the back) Toby would ride on the front passenger seat. He would curl his big body up on the seat, and try to put his head in my lap. Well this would be okay, except the car is one of those that you can drive as a manual transmission, all you have to do is shove the gear shift, which is between the 2 front seats, to the left. Yep, Toby was constantly putting my car into manual transmission mode! 
Then he got moved to the back, as it's safer. But the second row seats were always down, and he would stick his big head between the seat and the window and rest it on my shoulder.
He loved to touch me, his body was always in contact with mine in some way.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Looking at Tito today and thinking about Toby. Tito is so young and strong, it's hard to envision him old and failing like Toby was. I remember Toby young and strong, too...


It is so hard to contemplate the changes, isn't it. Joker is 12 now and showing his age, though his recovery from the emergency splenectomy last July has been astonishing. I remember him as a mischievous puppy, fully of bouncing energy, and it is so hard to see him slowing down and hesitating at the foot of stairs. He is my sweet psychic dog and I don't know how I will cope when we lose him. It has been hard enough to move past losing his half-brother Charlie almost 15 months ago.

I am glad that Tito keeps pulling you into the present. Throwing lifelines into the future is always a good plan, too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Every now and then when I stop on red traffic light I turn my head to the back, hoping maybe just for a second to see my Buddy there. It still hard to drive on those roads we would go together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

watching Tito run in from the big yard yesterday brought back such a memory of the boys when Tito was about a year old, Toby must have been about 10. The fenced yard is about 300 feet long or so, and Toby would always walk the whole perimeter and make sure his territory was secure. 
Tito would lie in wait near the garden fence, stalking Toby. When toby would come back full speed from across the yard, Tito would POUNCE, grab Toby's tail, and "ride" back in hanging on to Toby's tail!
I don't think Toby ever grumbled or growled at Tito for doing it. He just accepted that that's the way it was.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> watching Tito run in from the big yard yesterday brought back such a memory of the boys when Tito was about a year old, Toby must have been about 10. The fenced yard is about 300 feet long or so, and Toby would always walk the whole perimeter and make sure his territory was secure.
> Tito would lie in wait near the garden fence, stalking Toby. When toby would come back full speed from across the yard, Tito would POUNCE, grab Toby's tail, and "ride" back in hanging on to Toby's tail!
> I don't think Toby ever grumbled or growled at Tito for doing it. He just accepted that that's the way it was.


What a fond memory!! By any chance did you get it on video?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks for sharing yet another wonderful memory Barb. HRH must have had one strong tail!


----------



## hotel4dogs

sadly, no photos or videos. Things that seem so ordinary at the time seem so wonderful later.
Steve, Toby did have a very strong tail. I would sometimes grab it (to tease him) when we'd come up the stairs from the basement. 
I do wonder if some of the later problems in his lower spine might have been caused by Tito?


----------



## GoldenCamper

One of my favorite memories was getting Tucker's attention by saying "I'm gonna get that tail" Boy did that get him going, LOL. I miss him so....

You mention the spine. One of last Tucker's last x-rays the vet told me something, perhaps to cheer me up after discussing obvious problems. Just look at that spine she said. Huh? It is about the most perfect spine I have ever seen in a 13yr old dog. Oh, great.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Things that seem so ordinary at the time seem so wonderful later.


I agree that it's the ordinary things that make a subtle impact at the time, but are even more heart tugging in hindsight. My girl was the tail grabber.

She used to play with a dog up the road from us. He'd come down every night about 9 and wait at the door. I'd put them in the backyard and they'd race and play. He was much faster than Hannah and would get confident enough to whiz close by her. This gave her the chance to grab his tail with her mouth then POUNCE on him for a quick wrestle.  Even though she's still here with me, I miss seeing her play like that.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ah hubbub, if only we could know which time would be the LAST time something happened, so we could enjoy it to its maximum, burn it in our memories and never forget it....


----------



## Claudia M

Toby inspecting the perimeter brought a smile to my face. Both Trooper and Jack used to do it. We do not have it fenced in but they knew exactly their territory and every morning I would let them out and they made their inspection and came right back to the kitchen door. After Troopie died Jack did not want to go anymore. So my husband or I started going with him - to keep the tradition going and then he started doing it on his own again. Until he coudn't anymore.


----------



## coppers-mom

We forget the details(at least I do), but never the special love we shared with each one and in Copper's case, I'll always remember his grin.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Oh Teresa,details of Copper will not be forgotten. Locking himself in your bathroom to turn on the water and flood out the place. Chasing wild boars. Eating a whole squirrel after his spleen removal. His love for Arby's, fresh cucumbers and pro turtle catcher among so many other things.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Teresa, even though I never *knew* Copper, I, too, will always remember his grin. In fact, I think we need the photo of him with the quilt posted in this thread. Every time I looked at that photo I couldn't help but break out in a big smile.


----------



## coppers-mom

That child was so ecstatic he had busted open the french door and jumped on the bed all wet and muddy.
Unrepentant for sure. I'm don't think I posted the other pic from that moment so here it is.

So........ I had to go get the camera and take his picture instead of trying to get him off the bed. Yep - that was pretty much the way we operated.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks so much for the photos! They just make my day. I can't help sitting here grinning like a fool looking at them.


----------



## coppers-mom

That grin sure makes you smile, but really Coppy - I had to wash all the bed linens by the time you were done drying yourself!:doh::smooch:


----------



## maggie1951

coppers-mom said:


> We forget the details(at least I do), but never the special love we shared with each one and in Copper's case, I'll always remember his grin.


 
Thats the one thing i will always remember about Charlie she always had a silly grin on her face


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't know if I ever told the back story on this.
copper was thunder phobic and a sudden storm sent him running to the back door. Before I could get a towel, he had turned the lever on the door and ran into the bedroom to hide under the covers.:doh:

He was so very proud of himself when I found him (which was pretty easy to do). 

I think both Toby and Charlie failed to "see the error of their ways" in general too. copper generally made me laugh so much he could get away with things because I was falling out laughing and couldn't chastise him.:curtain:


----------



## maggie1951

coppers-mom said:


> I don't know if I ever told the back story on this.
> copper was thunder phobic and a sudden storm sent him running to the back door. Before I could get a towel, he had turned the lever on the door and ran into the bedroom to hide under the covers.:doh:
> 
> He was so very proud of himself when I found him (which was pretty easy to do).
> 
> I think both Toby and Charlie failed to "see the error of their ways" in general too. copper generally made me laugh so much he could get away with things because I was falling out laughing and couldn't chastise him.:curtain:


Charlie the same could never tell her off it was that silly grin how could i tell her off


----------



## hubbub

Well, Copper's picture and everyone's stories have brought me smiles and tears tonight  



coppers-mom said:


> We forget the details(at least I do), but never the special love we shared with each one and in Copper's case, I'll always remember his grin.


There are so many things that I don't want to forget, but I know many will fade with time. Thank goodness for pictures, dreams and for having them in our lives in the first place.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Teresa, I am glad you have that photo in your signature. It was the first thing I've noticed when I joined the forum and love it so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think those photos of Copper with the quilt are just the quintessential golden retriever! You can just see the love, the joy, and the SENSE OF HUMOR that these guys have all over Copper's face!


----------



## bzb

Paws crossed for good news for Toby and all of his family.


----------



## coppers-mom

Unfortunately we now celebrate Toby and Copper at Rainbow bridge.

Those boys were full of mischief and fun and love, but although they fought hard, time and age caught with them. All fox snakes and box turtles at rainbow bridge are surely being harassed on a daily basis.:smooch:

Toby must have had that mischievous sense of humor too. Between the fox snakes and the fake squirrel I still get grins from him.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't spend much time on the puppy section of the forum, but I noticed that a lot of people are lamenting the puppy antics. Chewing, digging, barking, not listening, the usual puppy stuff.
I sit here misty eyed wishing I could have just a few more days of puppy antics with my Toby. Their lives pass so fast. I want to tell the puppy people to be patient, to try to enjoy every minute, because in such a short time, you are wishing you had the time back again.


----------



## AmberSunrise

So true - those very antics and misbehavours help define what we will most miss when they are gone; laughing at their play, teaching them their manners enjoying their complete lack of restraint - thank you for posting your thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't spend much time on the puppy section of the forum, but I noticed that a lot of people are lamenting the puppy antics. Chewing, digging, barking, not listening, the usual puppy stuff.
> I sit here misty eyed wishing I could have just a few more days of puppy antics with my Toby. Their lives pass so fast. I want to tell the puppy people to be patient, to try to enjoy every minute, because in such a short time, you are wishing you had the time back again.


So true. I remember my neighbor saying she didn't understand how I could train my horse and not my dogs. It is because I generally thought Copper's escapades were funny.: 

I still picture Toby with a big snake and cringe for sure! I love the mischievous ones when they do the "bad" things with a big old grin and how I miss that. Copper even knoew what a goodwill bag smelled like and would get so excied because he knew there were ratty stuffies in there for him to destroy.

I sure do miss our crew from back then.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I think we all miss HRH, Barb. And you! 

When our Sunny is a bratty girl at 2.5 years old, I remind myself how soon age will slow her pace and how much I'll miss her antics. Wish we could make them immortal!


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I sure do miss our crew from back then.


As do I, they sure were something else with all their antics and character.


----------



## goldensmum

That is so true, I always meant to get a good quality picture of Ginny Holly and Ralph so I could get their portraits painted, but I never got round to it and suddenly it was too late - they had gone to the bridge.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our Beau was such a good boy that he'd immediately stop barking whenever I told him to be Quiet. The one exception- each and every time he was in a car. He was a barking maniac! So excited, so happy he just had to express his joy continually and loudly whenever he was with us in our car. We lived with this for 13 1/2 years. When he was gone that was the very first thing I missed when we had dogs in the car! 

I remember when our Tobynator was at his worst mischief wise as a younger dog and we were shaking our heads, I looked at DH and told him "you know, when Toby is gone I'm really going to miss all this craziness"... and he agreed. He still tries to upturn our bedroom rug at least once a day. Why? We'll never know, but I do know that when he no longer does it I'm going to be sad!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't spend much time on the puppy section of the forum, but I noticed that a lot of people are lamenting the puppy antics. Chewing, digging, barking, not listening, the usual puppy stuff.
> I sit here misty eyed wishing I could have just a few more days of puppy antics with my Toby. Their lives pass so fast. I want to tell the puppy people to be patient, to try to enjoy every minute, because in such a short time, you are wishing you had the time back again.


So true. There are so many things I miss already, but I get flashes of that silly puppy every once in a while and just thinking of it turns the corners of my mouth up 

I only set up Hannah's umbrella a few times this year - the mosquitoes drove us out of the yard and onto the carport, but each time, I thought of that picture of Toby lounging under the umbrella - inside.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So strange you should mention the umbrella, just yesterday I was looking at the sun streaming in thru my big windows and thinking of Toby relaxing on his blankets while I, faithful servant, would be sure to adjust the umbrella several times an hour to be sure he wasn't in the sun. It made me think of Hannah when I thought about the umbrella!


----------



## coppers-mom

We all so miss Toby, but sure do get a chuckle out of the loyal servant moving the umbrella.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, I'm with you on thinking how much I would give to have puppy antics (or any other stage of life) for the precious, departed, beloved dogs. Loyal servant is what a devoted dog owner becomes as they age, noting every need and fulfilling it before the dog even knows it's a requirement. My heart goes out to you in missing your boy. I know.....because I miss Cody every day of my life.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I put my Christmas tree up over the weekend. It broke my heart to hang Toby's ornament on the tree. First Christmas without him.
He loved Christmas. I used to buy lots of new toys for the dogs for Christmas, but then they'd just play with their old favorites anyway. So I got smart, and started wrapping up their favorite toys instead. Especially Toby was so excited to find his favorite toy under the wrapping paper!
Funny how dogs always seem to know which presents are theirs. HRH would pick up one of their presents, and gently carry it around the house with him. I'd find their presents in his crate all the time, completely unharmed.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Barb, this Christmas will be hard without HRH. I hope you can honor his memory while creating new ones with Tiny and Tito. We do the same thing- wrap up the old presents. My guys always enjoy the unwrapping the best! With that in mind I wrap all our presents loosely and let them open them all!


----------



## GoldensGirl

The "first" of anything after losing them is so hard, especially holidays they enjoyed. And anniversaries. I guess it just takes time and remembering that they were ready to leave us. Not easy, no matter how you approach it. I hope that HRH is watching over you and will send a sign that he is still with you.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> So I got smart, and started wrapping up their favorite toys instead. Especially Toby was so excited to find his favorite toy under the wrapping paper!


:smooch::smooch::smooch:
I still shed a few tears when coming to this thread, but I try to just be glad I got to know Toby. I wish I could help with your pain, but I know there is no real way, especially with such a special boy being missed.:smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those first ones, but sadly next ones to come don't get much better. Hugs!


----------



## hotel4dogs

It was one year ago today that my vet came out to my house to help me say goodbye to dear HRH, Toby. 
Toby laid on the floor with his head in my lap as he had done so many thousands of times in the past almost 14 years, and we said goodbye to each other.
I still miss him every day. I can't believe it's already been a year, he is such a part of my heart it feels like he was just here.
"Whisper my name in your heart and I will be there"

Miss you sweet Toby, my Tobias, my Toby dog, His Royal Highness....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gosh, that year went fast....we are all missing your boy Toby. Hugs.....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Hotel....a tough day for certain. Today, my dogs benefit from your loss... for in memory of sweet Toby, your Tobias, Toby dog, HRH.... I'll sign off for now and spend the time outside with my dogs instead of at the computer. Thanks for reminding me how quickly time speeds by and how precious each moment is.


----------



## Claudia M

OH Barb - no matter how many years will pass you will always remember them thru their lives and that particular hard day. 

Toby has a special place in your heart and he will be there forever!


----------



## hubbub

It is strange to think that a year has already passed. You gave HRH the love and care he needed until his earthly time ended. I consider myself lucky to have come to know he and you through my time on this forum.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Nothing harder than the "firsts", Barb, especially the first anniversary of your boy getting his angel wings. Wishing you more smiles than tears today as you remember your great bond and all the wonderful, difficult, and sweet times you shared with HRH.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hugs, Barb, on this sad anniversary of your heart dog Toby.


----------



## Laurie

Anniversaries are always the hardest...thinking of you today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind words. The support of my friends here on the forum is what has helped me get through the tough, sad times.
Everyone, please, in memory of sweet Toby spend an extra few minutes with your dogs tonight. Their lives are so short (and his was longer than most!).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending you hugs on this sad to remember day.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing this. I know this is a very difficult milestone! Toby was so dear to many of us here. Thinking of you at this hard time.


----------



## dgmama

So sorry about this. My boy had a big lump on his shoulder a year ago, but it ended up being a cyst and completely went away in a week. I hope everything works out for you both. Going through this is torture, I didn't quit stressing for second.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Sending (((hugs))) on this sad anniversary.

You are so right, their time with us is much too brief and every minute is so very precious.


----------



## coppers-mom

I haven't been able to post becaus of computer problems, but I sure thought of you and darling Toby the last few days.

toby was such a doll and I too lost a friend that day.

My guys all got new cow hooves, toys and loving in honor of Toby and you too.


----------



## magiclover

I cannot believe how fast the past year has gone. If only our hearts could mend as quickly. Thinking of you and HRH Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby has been on my mind so much lately.
Tiny has now inherited his big blue and white striped umbrella. Every time I walk outside with her and hold it over her so she stays dry in the rain, I can't help getting misty eyed thinking of Toby's last weeks when I would prop the umbrella up to keep the sun coming through the windows from making him too hot. 
He was such a character. Smart smart smart. He was so much smarter than Tito, titles notwithstanding on Tito. Toby could communicate like no other dog. When he wanted something he would gently take your elbow or wrist in his mouth (depending on if you were sitting or standing) and lead you over to what he wanted. He could use his paws almost like hands. 
But talk about S-T-U-B-B-O-R-N. He wouldn't give an inch. If Toby didn't want to do something, he was mighty hard to persuade. And persistent! You didn't just tell Toby to go lie down like I do with Tito. Oh no, he'd keep nudging and poking at you until you finally got up to tend to his whims. At night if he wanted to be petted he'd keep poking his nose in my face. I'd hide under the comforter, and he'd paw at it to pull it off me. I would end up laughing and petting him. 
He was a real brat. He felt the world was his kingdom, and he ruled it with an iron paw. Hence the name His Royal Highness. 
Sometimes I sit and wonder what he actually died of. I wonder if he had some sort of brain tumor that we could have removed? Or was it a cancerous tumor? Was there more I should have done, and didn't do? 
Did I let him live too long? Did I put him down too soon?
I sure do miss the big guy.


----------



## Claudia M

Oh Barb, I know those mind questions all too well. I keep on repeating them to myself all the time about Jack. Trooper I knew he was ready to go, he had that way of communicating. Jack was not ready and I had to hold him down and the guilt that I could not and did not try more will follow me to my grave. Yeah DH keeps on telling me that he was almost if not over 16 but I still wonder.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am supremely confident that given how much you adored Toby, there is nothing you didn't do for him. You did everything and made every decision about him and his care with his best interest in mind. It sounds like he would have let you know if you were doing anything he didn't approve of! 

He was such a special boy. I'm not surprised he comes back into your thoughts so strongly. He'll always be with you. I get that an umbrella can make you misty. Driving up the street by the park gets me everytime. I can _see_ Tesia in the back of my car - her reaction when she saw the park was so purely happy_ every single time_. They make such an impression on us - they definitely have a way of making you know what matters in life. 

The special ones never really leave us. I like thinking about Tesia and Toby playing out there together somewhere. I think they'd get along really well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby is the only one of my dogs that was very, very sneaky. Tiny is just plain "what you see is what you get" and Tito is such a gentleman that he won't do something if he even suspects it's wrong to do it.
But Toby, ah, he was a sneak.
For example, I'd have my slippers on the sofa (because if they were on the floor, they were fair game). 
Toby would slide up to the sofa, kinda look at the slippers out of the corner of his eye. "who me? I'm not looking at the slippers!! I just thought I'd come sit here for a minute, it looked like a good place to sit".
He'd sit there and pointedly ignore the slippers. Maybe throw in a yawn or two. 
Then slowly, oh so incredibly slowly, his head would dip over to the sofa.
"who me? I'm not getting closer to the slippers! I'm just resting my head, I'm tired of holding it up".
A couple of minutes would pass. He's be as still as death. Then finally he would slowly, slowly open his mouth just a little tiny bit and slowly snag one slipper with just his canine teeth, slowly, slowly pull it off the sofa. All the while watching me out of the corner of his eye, to see if he was going to get away with it.
Of course, most of the time I would pretend not to see him doing it. 
Then he'd take his prize, go lie on his bed, and put his head down on it. Never, ever chewed anything of mine. Just wanted to rest his head on it.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Always enjoy reading of HRH. He will always be one special guy and I know how deeply you miss him.


----------



## coppers-mom

I know how much you miss your funny Toby. I just laughed out loud imagining him sneaking the slipper.
"_slowly, slowly pull it off the sofa_"; Toby was one smart boy. Slow moving things are certainly invisible.

I would also be saying no, no, no and Copper would just proceed with whatever it was he was up to and yep - I'd most likely laugh or smile and let him get away with it. They can read us like a book and rule us with their smile.

I wish you still had him, but I KNOW you did everything you could and always, always with his best wishes first in your heart.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Teresa, every time I look at that photo of Copper with the quilt I get a little misty eyed, not only for sweet Copper but also because that photo could be Toby just as well as Copper. The look on the face is identical.
I hope the alter-egos are playing together at the bridge. I miss him every single day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The strangest thing happened the night before last. It was so strange I wasn't even going to post it here, lest everyone think I've totally lost my mind.
In the middle of the night Tito jumped up on my bed and started to bark out the bedroom window. 
Now that might not sound strange...except Tito is not allowed on the bed, and never goes up there. AND Tito doesn't bark. EVER. For any reason. In his 6 year life, I doubt I've heard him bark 6 times. 
But of course you all know where this is heading...Toby used to ALWAYS jump up on my bed, look out those windows, and bark. 
It was downright creepy, but in a pleasant way.


----------



## dborgers

Aw ... Gotta love those little taps on the shoulder ...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I couldn't help having the feeling that Toby was trying to send a message to Tiny that he's missing her. She was in his life every day of his life. There was never a day where he was without her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I couldn't help having the feeling that Toby was trying to send a message to Tiny that he's missing her. She was in his life every day of his life. There was never a day where he was without her.


Oooh. He has to wait just a little longer. I hope much longer. But it must be comforting for you to know he will be there when she arrives. I'm going to go catch up on Tiny now... I hope she has had a good couple of days...


----------



## hubbub

I love stories of Toby and the umbrella (I need to get a shot of Hannah under hers) and am glad that in his own way (and through you) Toby's providing some protection to Tiny. <hugs>


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> The strangest thing happened the night before last. It was so strange I wasn't even going to post it here, lest everyone think I've totally lost my mind.
> In the middle of the night Tito jumped up on my bed and started to bark out the bedroom window.
> Now that might not sound strange...except Tito is not allowed on the bed, and never goes up there. AND Tito doesn't bark. EVER. For any reason. In his 6 year life, I doubt I've heard him bark 6 times.
> But of course you all know where this is heading...Toby used to ALWAYS jump up on my bed, look out those windows, and bark.
> It was downright creepy, but in a pleasant way.


Please humor me if I turn this another way. To me, it seems that Tito was channeling (yep, that's a really weird word) Toby so Toby could tell YOU that he's okay and still with you, watching over you now and forever. He will be there for you, for Tiny, for Tito...for everyone he loved. Always and forever.

That's really what immortality is about.


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby and Copper were just such cosmic twins. Coppers' ear would flare and I knew Toby's would too. I guess they were soul mates.

A tap on the shoulder or showing you he is still looking over all fo you; either way that was a lovely sign from Toby. Hugs and more hugs being sent your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hotel4dogs said:


> The strangest thing happened the night before last. It was so strange I wasn't even going to post it here, lest everyone think I've totally lost my mind.
> In the middle of the night Tito jumped up on my bed and started to bark out the bedroom window.
> Now that might not sound strange...except Tito is not allowed on the bed, and never goes up there. AND Tito doesn't bark. EVER. For any reason. In his 6 year life, I doubt I've heard him bark 6 times.
> But of course you all know where this is heading...Toby used to ALWAYS jump up on my bed, look out those windows, and bark.
> It was downright creepy, but in a pleasant way.


Isn't that something, creepy but we live for moments like those. I miss sweet Toby too, have his photo in the folder with my Buddy's, HRH sleeping peacefully on the "bed" you made for him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for thinking of my Toby. I think of him all the time, as you do of your sweet Buddy.


----------



## Mjpar72

I just read quite a bit of this thread. It is quite beautiful. So much love and support for Toby and his family. This is wonderful forum.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for visiting His Royal Highness Toby's thread. I still miss him terribly, I think of him many times a day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

"How do you pick up the threads of an old life? How do you go on, when in your heart you begin to understand... there is no going back? 

There are some things that time cannot mend. Some hurts that go too deep ... that have taken hold."

*("The Lord of the Rings")*

Hugs to you Barb.


----------



## hotel4dogs

That is totally perfect. It's exactly how I feel about having lost HRH Toby. 
When Tito does things that remind me of Toby, it still brings tears to my eyes. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> "_How do you pick up the threads of an old life? How do you go on, when in your heart you begin to understand... there is no going back? _
> 
> _There are some things that time cannot mend. Some hurts that go too deep ... that have taken hold."_
> 
> *("The Lord of the Rings")*
> 
> Hugs to you Barb.


----------



## coppers-mom

His royal highness has a special place in many of our hearts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sometimes in my blue moments I think that it's just not fair, Toby didn't make it to 14, and Tiny is 16 and still doing very well. Not that I don't love my Tiny, I surely do, but Toby was my heart and soul.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've been so sad about Toby all this week, and couldn't figure out why. Then I saw the original date of this thread...July 4, 2011. No wonder. Funny how our subconscious remembers those things even though our conscious mind doesn't let them come in.
Sweet Toby, I still whisper your name in my heart all the time.


----------



## Sweet Girl

We all miss you, Toby. Your mom the most. I know you're watching over.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby was so special. It's hard to believe it's been 2 years since you started this thread. What a tribute to your love and care for him as he lived his twilight year with you and many adoring fans.


----------



## GoldenCamper

He was your heart dog. I will never forget HRH either.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I stand in the lobby of my pet hotel and look around at Tito's 400+ ribbons on the walls. They take over the whole lobby. He has titles and certificates and awards everywhere.
But none of them, honest to God, mean more to me than the love, support, and caring that Toby got from this forum. It says more about Toby than the ribbons and awards could ever say.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I stand in the lobby of my pet hotel and look around at Tito's 400+ ribbons on the walls. They take over the whole lobby. He has titles and certificates and awards everywhere.
> But none of them, honest to God, mean more to me than the love, support, and caring that Toby got from this forum. It says more about Toby than the ribbons and awards could ever say.


No, Barb, it says more about _*you*_ than the ribbons and awards could ever say. Few of us actually had the pleasure of knowing HRH Toby, but we interact with you pretty often and sometimes even attempt to emulate you.

I have no doubt that Toby was a splendid being, just as I am certain that HRH Tiny is worthy of the royal treatment she receives, but it is _you_ that I support.

Having us refer to Tiny as royal...as HRH... has to bring back a lot of memories and emotions. We think of her that way because that's how you treat her. And it's how you treated Toby. You show us how it ought to be done and I am grateful from the bottom of my heart, as I know that Charlie is grateful.

Hugs and prayers always and especially during this difficult time,
Lucy


----------



## Lucky Penny

Toby is in all of our hearts.


----------



## coppers-mom

In my mind, I did know Toby. Yep, and loved him dearly. He was a special boy who I will always remember and miss.


----------



## GoldenMum

Barb, Toby was loved by many on this forum. I can remember checking his thread every morning to see how he was doing. I never had the pleasure of meeting HRH in person, but he definitely stole a piece of my heart. I have so much respect for you as a wonderful doggie mamma.


----------



## hubbub

I literally just posted something similar in Charlie's thread, but it applies here as well 

Your caring journey was one of the stories I read after finding this forum. I knew through his story and others that I'd found the loving, supportive and compassionate community was looking for.


----------



## Gldnlover

Barb, I just read your "Toby journal", God Bless you for your loving, caring and unwavering dedication to Toby. You are an inspiration to all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh Toby, I missed you so much yesterday it ached as if you had just left me, although it's been over a year and a half already.
I was out on the tractor, and I could almost see you loping across the lawn to check out all your favorite "critter holes". I could see you standing in the alfalfa field, the wind blowing your fur all over while you delicately sampled the wind to see if there was anything of interest nearby.
When I got to your very favorite critter hole, my eyes got misty. It's still there Toby. The critters are still living there. Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## coppers-mom

We always miss them and wish they could still be with us.
I'm so glad I got to share Toby with you and yep - I cried a few tears reading your post.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Teresa, I love that picture of Copper/Toby under the quilt, but it makes me misty eyed every time I see it. Don't ever change your signature photo!


----------



## hubbub

I can't believe it's been over a year since Toby passed. It's strange how little moments can bring memories rushing back. <hugs>


----------



## coppers-mom

I've kept my siggie the same ever since you first told me how much you like it. That bad boy was wet and sure made a mess, but he was so very happy drying off on the bed how could I be mad.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, my eyes got a little misty, too. They stay with us forever - so many memories - you don't even realize it until they come back to you sometimes. Sending you a big hug. I bet Toby is sending you one, too.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm missing my boy today and so of course thought of his cosmic twin. 
Sending you hugs and golden angels.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh he's been on my mind all the time, too, lately. I miss our boys so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Today through many tears I went through the toy bins and got rid of the last of Toby's stuffies and his bones. He's been gone almost 2 years now.
The hardest one to part with was his "critter" (story is buried in this thread somewhere about Toby's stuffed critter) but it was all torn up and yucky. Guess there's no point in keeping it around any longer. 
The bones, well, Tito has been chewing them but he really doesn't need 20 bones. I kept about 5 or 6, got rid of the rest. Toby was my really aggressive chewer, he loved the bones, but he never chewed on anything inappropriate. Just loved his big bones.
I know that soon I will be sending Tiny off to join her lifelong buddy at the bridge. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Going through the toys is hard. I still have Penny's.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby, yesterday I sent Tiny to the bridge to be with you.
I hope you found each other. I hope you will take care of her as you always did on this side. 
Play hard my sweet babies, I will miss you both so very much. You were inseperable in life, played endlessly, and were always together.
You are together again now, forever.


----------



## coppers-mom

If there is a rainbow bridge, I'm sure Toby knew Tiny was coming and was waiting for her tail wagging and face grinning.

I got many laughs over Toby's critter story. I guess our dogs' purpose is to bring love, joy and laughter to our lives. They do that most excellently.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet Toby and Tiny are together again, wish I could see them the moment they saw each other, that happy tails wagging. My Buddy would be 12 yesterday and he is gone for 2 and half years now, so wish they can live much, much longer. Hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sweet Toby and Tiny are together again, *wish I could see them the moment they saw each other*, that happy tails wagging. My Buddy would be 12 yesterday and he is gone for 2 and half years now, so wish they can live much, much longer. Hugs.


Oh, my goodness. That made me tear up.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Two years ago today I said goodbye to my heart dog, Toby. I still miss him every single day. It seems like he's only been gone a very short time, yet it seems like he has been gone forever.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so sorry! The anniversary dates are sooo hard! I'm sure Toby and Tiny are together at the Bridge with all of our golden babies. Sending hugs from Michigan.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I thought of you this morning knowing what day this was for you. Big hugs from me and my two!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sending you a big hug. It's so hard to lose them. I know you'll never forget Toby.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Barb. Thinking of you just now


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you gently in my heart and prayers, Barb. These dates are so tough.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy bridge birthday sweet Toby, you would have been 16 today. Hard to believe you've been gone 2 years already, I still expect to see you coming around the corner, or standing at the window barking at the "critters".
Miss you big guy.


----------



## AmberSunrise

{{ hugs }}


----------



## mygoldengirl

I know your pain all to well. I just lost both of my girls last year. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Making a stop to pay a tribute to sweet Toby, miss him and your stories. This thread was my lifesaver, gave me the reason to get up in mornings and run to check on sweet boy. Thank you Toby and thank you Barb.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you, Toby, and our Tiny Dancer


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending hugs up to Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks so much for thinking of us!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sweet Toby. Hope you're having fun


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I was thinking of HRH this weekend and finally got a shot of Hannah under the umbrella (after her servant had set up her lounging area).


----------



## hotel4dogs

So strange, I was just talking about Hannah today. She's one of HRH's last *friends* from the forum.
I think of you guys often. Thanks for thinking of us. Hard to believe he's been gone over 2 years, some days it's still almost as raw as when he first passed on.


----------



## hotel4dogs

4 years ago tomorrow I did one of the hardest things I've ever done. I wished my dear, sweet Toby Godspeed and sent him across the rainbow bridge. I can't believe it's been 4 years, I still sit here and cry, as I am now, because I miss him so much. Miss you big guy. I always think this was his final message to me:

"Whisper my name in the your heart and I will be there".


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hugs from us Barb!


----------



## ssacres

It sure is hard missing them so much. They really will always be with us in our heart.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I don't care whether it was four months, four years or forty, anniversaries are always difficult. You wrote about him so eloquently we all realised what a special dog he was and we know how much you miss him.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you Barb and sending hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the kind thoughts. I knew as I was writing that that people here would truly understand what I feel.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pilgrim123 said:


> I don't care whether it was four months, four years or forty, anniversaries are always difficult. You wrote about him so eloquently we all realised what a special dog he was and we know how much you miss him.


This ^. 

Barb, you are a very special person and your loving care for Toby and Tiny set the standard for all the rest of us. 

Sunny just plopped her nose across my keyboard, so I am drawn out of this virtual world for a while. Sending you many hugs and much love.


----------



## hubbub

I can't believe 4 years have passed. I know Toby's spirit is near you all the time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

They're all gone now as time marches on. Toby. Tiny. Barkley. Hannah. Barnaby. Copper.
Joker. So many others  .


----------



## GoldenCamper

hotel4dogs said:


> They're all gone now as time marches on. Toby. Tiny. Barkley. Hannah. Barnaby. Copper.
> Joker. So many others  .


Tucker too! He is hunting those pesky squirrels just like HRH up there I bet.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh yes, sweet Tucker, too. I loved the photos in his wagon. He was such a lucky, special boy.


GoldenCamper said:


> Tucker too! He is hunting those pesky squirrels just like HRH up there I bet.


----------

